# Bay Lake Fishing & Weather Report



## Born 2 Fish

I know that everyone is wanting this info,,so for ya'll who need it, 

the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be excellent at 8-9:AM.
Temps are to hit 68 degrees with a 60 % humidity.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Found a new website did we?


----------



## Cockburn Family

Born 2 Fish said:


> I know that everyone is wanting this info,,so for ya'll who need it,
> 
> the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be excellent at 8-9:AM.
> Temps are to hit 68 degrees with a 60 % humidity.



Frank - You should be happy to know that I just got back from some serious  ice fishing. Ok mostly Superbowl beverages and food. But we did do some icefishing and ended up with 6 good size (3-6 lb'ers) lake trout!! MMMMMM.....good eatin'.  Caught them through 22 inches of ice....pretty cold to so the holes keep freezin up fast. 

Looking forward to the fort and doin a bit of sunny and warm fishin......


----------



## Born 2 Fish

AWESOME !!Trout are my favorite fish pound for pound to catch,,they are solid muscle and put up a great fight. And Mmmmm sooo good to eat.
I'll bet everyone of them felt TWICE the size they really were catching them.

ya pulled them out of'va ice hole,,theres gotta be a joke in there somewhere.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, February 9 

the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be excellent at 8-9:AM.

Temps are to hit 65 degrees with a 82 % humidity.

Partly cloudy this morning with 80% chance of Precip.
Showers likely in the PM.

Happy Fishing ya'll !


----------



## Cockburn Family

Born 2 Fish said:


> ya pulled them out of'va ice hole,,theres gotta be a joke in there somewhere.





Ya all the guys in our family head up ice fishin' for the Superbowl weekend every year since....well as long as I can remember. So LOTS of jokes in there and everywhere else!!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday February 10

 the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be good at 9:AM. and 5M

Temps are to hit 54 degrees with a 47 % humidity.

 Mostly Sunny and WINDY today, 10% chance of Precip.
 .

Happy Fishing ya'll !


----------



## john59

Born 2 Fish said:


> Wednesday February 10
> 
> the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be good at 9:AM. and 5M
> 
> Temps are to hit 54 degrees with a 47 % humidity.
> 
> Mostly Sunny and WINDY today, 10% chance of Precip.
> .
> 
> Happy Fishing ya'll !





Frank--email me--I want to reply to you through email
John59  (AKA John)

Let me assure everyone 'there were no animals hurt or injured with my post'
John


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, February 10

the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be good at  6M

Temps are to hit 55 degrees with a 77 % humidity.

Rain likely today with a 90 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll !


----------



## john59

Yooooo Frank ! ! ! !

Would that be fishing with a lil foot and a half rod, gigging up and down, with 1/2 gallon of Jack Daniels next to you or kongaloosh (did I spell that right), frost bitten toes & nose, more clothes than a person should wear, like if you fall down it is impossible to get up and don't blame it on the Jack Daniels.

Ice fishing in Bay Lake ? ? ?-----Anything is possible with this global warming thing.
john
PS: No animals were hurt or injured with this reply.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, February 15 

  the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM.

Temps are to hit 70 degrees with a 51 % humidity.

Mostly Sunny today with 20% chance of Precip.

Overnight low 40,,with showers 30% chance of showers early.




Happy Fishing ya'll !


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, February 16 

the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7-8:AM.

Temps are to hit 57 degrees with a 48 % humidity.

Sunny today with 10% chance of Precip.

Overnight low 37,, 

Happy Fishing ya'll !


----------



## des1954

Frank, here's a question fer ya....

Do you need a Florida Fishin' License to fish in Bay Lake?  Or is it considered "private" and therefore, no license needed?  Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

des1954 said:


> Frank, here's a question fer ya....
> 
> Do you need a Florida Fishin' License to fish in Bay Lake?  Or is it considered "private" and therefore, no license needed?  Inquiring minds want to know.



No, you do not need a fishing license to fish in Bay Lake. (It is private)

So take your poles and wet them lines ! You can fish any of the canals, ponds, Bay Lake (at the Fort) without fear of having to out run the popo because you don't hava license.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Try'd all morning and still cant get the fish reports in this morning .
So I'll just give it my personal touch today.

Wednesday, February 17

 Slap on your flip flops and grab your pole cause the fish are standing in line to grab your hook !! Thats right, fishing will be so good today you won't wanna go to the parks ! 

and the temps are to hit a tropical breezy balmy 78 degrees with a 10 % humidity.

Sunny all day long with 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,,after all the fish your gonna catch today, who cares what the temps will be tonight ! 


Happy Fishing Ya'll !


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, February 18 

the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" 4-5M.

Temps are to hit 61 degrees with a 42 % humidity.

 Sunny today with 0% chance of Precip.

Overnight low 39.


Happy Fishing Ya'll !


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, February 19 


 the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 5M.

Temps are to hit 65 degrees with a 43 % humidity.

Party Cloudy/Sunny today with 10% chance of Precip.

Overnight low 42.


Happy Fishing !


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, February 20 

 the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" 6M.

Temps are to hit 71 degrees with a 45 % humidity.

Partly Cloudy/Sunny today with 10% chance of Precip.

Overnight low 48.

Happy Fishing Ya'll.


----------



## lisa8200

well, I guell we know where I will be at around 6 ish....headed down this morning.. thanks for the updates Frank


----------



## Born 2 Fish

lisa8200 said:


> well, I guell we know where I will be at around 6 ish....headed down this morning.. thanks for the updates Frank



Let us know how ya do,


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, February 21 

the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7M.

Temps are to hit 72 degrees with a 60 % humidity.

PM Showers likely with 40% chance of Precip.

Overnight low 58.

Happy Fishing Ya'll .


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, February 22 

   the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" 7:30 PM.

Temps are to hit 75 degrees with a 75 % humidity.

Chance of Rain today with T-Storms in the PM 
with 60% chance of Precip.

Overnight low 60.

Happy Fishing Ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, February 23 

 the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM.

Temps are to hit 75 degrees with a 74 % humidity.

Clouds in the AM, with Sun in the PM and a  20% chance of Precip.

Overnight low 52. 

Happy Fishing Ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, February 24 

         the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:30 PM.

Temps are to hit 69 degrees with a 74 % humidity.

Cloudy this morn with  PM Rain likely.
 50% chance of Precip.

Overnight low 41.

Happy Fishing Ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, February 25 

 the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" 9:AM. and 5-7M

Temps are to hit 57 degrees with a 41 % humidity.

Sunny today with 0% chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Clear and 33 degrees.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## lathamary

Wait, what? We can also go _fishing_ at Disney World?  I didn't know that. We'll make sure we have our poles in the RV 

Born 2 Fish - I see you're from Tennessee. We'll be driving through - any tips for driving an RV through the hills? Remember, we're from ND - it's *flat*!


----------



## 2goofycampers

lathamary said:


> Wait, what? We can also go _fishing_ at Disney World?  I didn't know that. We'll make sure we have our poles in the RV
> 
> Born 2 Fish - I see you're from Tennessee. We'll be driving through - any tips for driving an RV through the hills? Remember, we're from ND - it's *flat*!



Buy a diesel.  

Patience.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

lathamary said:


> Wait, what? We can also go _fishing_ at Disney World?  I didn't know that. We'll make sure we have our poles in the RV
> 
> Born 2 Fish - I see you're from Tennessee. We'll be driving through - any tips for driving an RV through the hills? Remember, we're from ND - it's *flat*!




Tips ? 2goofycampers pretty well covered it diesel, and patience.
Lived in Tennessee for 30+ years,,great place to live,,the worst drivers in the world also live here, so the patience is really needed, 

Oh, and fishing at the Fort,,well, if you aint fish'n at the Fort then you really havent done the Fort.
Believe it or not,,we have actually fished the river that goes around Tom Sawyers Island in the Magic Kingdom.


----------



## lathamary

Born 2 Fish said:


> Tips ? 2goofycampers pretty well covered it diesel, and patience.
> Lived in Tennessee for 30+ years,,great place to live,,the worst drivers in the world also live here, so the patience is really needed,
> 
> Oh, and fishing at the Fort,,well, if you aint fish'n at the Fort then you really havent done the Fort.
> Believe it or not,,we have actually fished the river that goes around Tom Sawyers Island in the Magic Kingdom.



Thanks for the tips, both of you 

I would be worried that a cast member would come and reprimand us if we whipped out our fishing poles in the Magic Kingdom. I don't care if other guests look at us funny, but if we're totally allowed to fish in the Magic Kingdom, I'm game! Can't wait!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Okay,,to be completely honest about it,,I didn't take my poles into the MK.
One day we were at the Thunder Mountain RR ride which is across from T.S Island , the ride broke down,,everyone in line left,,we stay'd to see if maybe the ride would start pretty soon. One of the T.Sawyer CM's opened up a locker/closet and had some poles n' bait  and ask'd if we want'd to fish while we waited,  and we did.

I wouldnt try to bring a pole into the MK otherwise..

okay, maybe thats a lie, If I had a "Pocket Fisherman",,then maybe


----------



## lathamary

I just might have to try it


----------



## Cockburn Family

Frank,

We hit FW in 9 sleeps... and we were gonna do a little fishin with the kids. 

Do we need a licence to fish?? 

Also...what kinda fish are we talkin...other than the GATOR we saw swimmin' the canal 2yrs ago!!!.....Bass...Catfish??? Just wonderin what bait to bring!!

Any tips would be great.....

Jason


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, February 26 

the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 5-7M.

Temps are to hit 62  degrees with a 37 % humidity.

Sunny today with 0% chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Clear and 40 degrees  

Happy fishing ya'll.



Cockburn Family, I'll get back to you this afternnon,


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, February 27 

the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM,,12M and 7M

Temps are to hit 50 degrees with a 66 % humidity.

Showers likely today with 60% chance of Precip.

Overnight low, partly Cloudy and 38 degrees

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, February 28 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:AM,,12M and 7M

Temps are to hit 64 degrees with a 46 % humidity.

 Sunny today with 0% chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Clear and 41 degrees


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, March 1 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:30AM, 1M, and 7:30PM.

Temps are to hit 70 degrees with a 53 % humidity.

Sunny today with 0% chance of Precip.

Overnight low, mostly Clear and 51 degrees


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, March 2 

 
the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:30:AM and 1:30PM

Temps are to hit 70 degrees with a 72 % humidity.

Windy with T-Storms today with 80% chance of Precip.

Overnight, Cloudy & Windy and 45 degrees with 20 % chance Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sorry this is late,,I couldnt get logged on til now 

Wednesday, March 3 

 
the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM,,,2M-  7M

Temps are to hit 60 degrees with a 53 % humidity.

Sunny today with 10% chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Clear and 40 degrees


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Frank...where does this Information come from? Is there a way to know this about ANY area? Like the Northshore of Lake Pontchartrain in Louisiana?


----------



## Born 2 Fish

BigDaddyRog said:


> Frank...where does this Information come from? Is there a way to know this about ANY area? Like the Northshore of Lake Pontchartrain in Louisiana?



check your PM's,


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, March 4 

the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 5M.

Temps are to hit 60 degrees with a 46 % humidity.

Sunny today with 0% chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Clear and 38 degrees


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, March 5 

the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 4-6M.

Temps are to hit 63 degrees with a 46 % humidity.

Sunny today with 0% chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Clear and 40 degrees 

Happy fishing ya'll .


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, March 6 

the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 6-7M.

Temps are to hit 66 degrees with a 45 % humidity.

Sunny today with 0% chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Clear and 41 degrees
 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, March 7 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:30AM and 730M.

Temps are to hit 70 degrees with a 46 % humidity.

Sunny today with 0% chance of Precip.

Overnight low, mostly Clear and 44 degrees

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, March 8 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:30AM and 7:30PM.

Temps are to hit 74 degrees with a 44 % humidity.

Mostly Sunny today with 0% chance of Precip.

Overnight low, partly Cloudy and 49 degrees



Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Lil' Lisa

Born 2 Fish said:


> Monday, March 8
> 
> 
> the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:30AM and 7:30PM.
> 
> Temps are to hit 74 degrees with a 44 % humidity.
> 
> Mostly Sunny today with 0% chance of Precip.
> 
> Overnight low, partly Cloudy and 49 degrees
> 
> 
> 
> Happy fishing ya'll.


 
Sounds perfect!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Lil' Lisa said:


> Sounds perfect!



It would be perfect if you/we were there.


----------



## Lil' Lisa

2goofycampers said:


> It would be perfect if you/we were there.


 
So true.  I stay strong because I know that with each passing day, my vacation gets closer and closer...


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, March 9 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and 7:30PM.

Temps are to hit 73 degrees with a 54 % humidity.

 PM Showers today with 30% chance of Precip.

Overnight low, partly Cloudy and 54 degrees



Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, March 10 



the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:30AM.

Temps are to hit 70 degrees with a 56 % humidity.

Partly Cloudy today with 30% chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Showers late and 64 degrees.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, March 11 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:30AM and 5-7M.

Temps are to hit 76 degrees with a 80 % humidity.

 Strong Storms today with 80% chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  T-Storms late and 67 degrees.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, March 12 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7-9:AM and 5-6:30M.

Temps are to hit 70 degrees with a 83 % humidity.

T-Storms today with 80% chance of Precip.

Overnight low 56 degrees with Isolated T-Storms,.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, March 13 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:AM and 12M and "Excellent" at 7M.

Temps are to hit 73 degrees with a 56 % humidity.

 Today, Windy and Mostly Sunny with 10% chance of Precip.

Overnight low 53 degrees and mostly clear.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Big Kahuna

Frank,

I just wanted to thank you for doing this,  it appears that we have the same level of excitement for fishing.  I check in each day.  Here in Pennsylvania, trout open in the southeastern portion of the state on April 2nd.  The other date is two weeks later on the 18th for the rest of the state.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, March 14 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be  "Good" at 7:30AM ,,1:30PM and "EXCELLENT" at 7:30PM.

Temps are to hit 71 degrees with a 55 % humidity.

Sunny today with 0% chance of Precip.

Overnight low, partly Cloudy and 54 degrees


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, March 15 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:30AM ,,2M and "EXCELLENT" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 71 degrees with a 57 % humidity.

 Windy and Partly Cloudy today with 10% chance of Precip.

Overnight low, partly Cloudy and 48 degrees


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## DaveInTN

Hey frank,  my girls and I pulled four fish out of the canal behind 500 loop yesterday. One was about a 14-16 inch catfish that my 9 year old hauled in. Needed the pliers to get that one off the hook. They were biting like crazy.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

DaveInTN said:


> Hey frank,  my girls and I pulled four fish out of the canal behind 500 loop yesterday. One was about a 14-16 inch catfish that my 9 year old hauled in. Needed the pliers to get that one off the hook. They were biting like crazy.



Dave, your kill'n me !! Where are the pics ?!?!?!


----------



## DaveInTN

Born 2 Fish said:


> Dave, your kill'n me !! Where are the pics ?!?!?!



The pics will have to wait till my trip report when I get home. I'm posting this from my wifes phone. Too cheap to pay for Internet.

Wait till I tell ya what we used for bait!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

DaveInTN said:


> The pics will have to wait till my trip report when I get home. I'm posting this from my wifes phone. Too cheap to pay for Internet.
> 
> Oh,, I can completely understand, I like cheap too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait till I tell ya what we used for bait!



And there you go,,KILL'N me again !
(I spose I can wait like everybody else,)


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, March 16 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at  8:AM ,,"Excellent" at 2:30PM and "Good" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 71 degrees with a 55 % humidity.

 Partly Cloudy today with 0% chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Mostly Cloudy and 53 degrees


Happy fishing ya'l .


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, March 17 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7-8:AM , at 3M and 8M.

Temps are to hit 69 degrees with a 65 % humidity.

 Showers today with 40% chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Showers early and 50 degrees



Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, March 18 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at  8:-9:30AM , at 3M-8M.

Temps are to hit 65 degrees with a 64 % humidity.

Partly Cloudy today with 20% chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy early and 48 degrees



Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Lil' Lisa

Born 2 Fish said:


> Thursday, March 18
> 
> 
> the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:-9:30AM , at 3M-8M.
> 
> Temps are to hit 65 degrees with a 64 % humidity.
> 
> Partly Cloudy today with 20% chance of Precip.
> 
> Overnight low, Partly Cloudy early and 48 degrees
> 
> 
> 
> Happy fishing ya'll.


 
Wow!  The high here in Minnesota today is supposed to be 62!  That's not much difference.  I'll have to close my eyes and pretend that I'm there...  Nope...  Not working...


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Lil' Lisa said:


> Wow!  The high here in Minnesota today is supposed to be 62!  That's not much difference.  I'll have to close my eyes and pretend that I'm there...  Nope...  Not working...



Next time try  pretending your fish'n at the Fort,


----------



## Lil' Lisa

Born 2 Fish said:


> Next time try pretending your fish'n at the Fort,


 
Nope...  Still nothin...  How does that song go???  Aint nothin' like the real thing baby...


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, March 19 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:-10:AM and  6M-8M.

Temps are to hit 74 degrees with a 56 % humidity.

 Sunny today with 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Clear early and 49 degrees



Happy fishing ya'll  

I "Deem" this the best fishing times on Bay Lake today


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, March 20  	 



the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM and "Excellent" at 6:30M.

Temps are to hit 77 degrees with a 55 % humidity.

Mostly Sunny today with 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Mostly Clear and 59 degrees


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, March 21 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:30 AM and "Excellent" at 7M.

Temps are to hit 77 degrees with a 69% humidity.

 PM T-Storms today with 80% chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Scattered T-Storms and 57 degrees

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, March 22 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:30AM and "Excellent" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 71 degrees with a 61 % humidity.

 Partly Cloudy today with 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 52 degrees


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, March 23 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Excellent" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 73 degrees with a 56 % humidity.

Partly Cloudy today with 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Clear and 49 degrees

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, March 24 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at  8-9:AM and "Excellent" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 77 degrees with a 56 % humidity.

 Mostly Sunny today with 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 56 degrees


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Us3

God, that's some beautiful fishing weather Frank!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, March 25 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:-9:30AM.

Temps are to hit 79 degrees with a 80 % humid

Mostly Cloudy today with 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, T-Storms and 66 degrees and 80 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, March 26 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:-9:30AM and 6-8M.

Temps are to hit 77 degrees with a 67 % humid

Partly Cloudy today with 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Clear and 54 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, March 27 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at  7:30AM and 1M and 7:30PM.

Temps are to hit 78 degrees with a 60 % humidity.

 Mostly Sunny today with 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Partly Cloudy and 60 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.
__

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, March 28


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:30AM and 12:30PM and 8M.

Temps are to hit 77 degrees with a 72% humidity.

 PM T-Storms today with 60 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  T-Storms and 63 degrees and 80 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## john59

Frank:  Best time to fish in Marathon.  The SYSTEM.  Turn DW lose with a credit card, jump in kayak.  Paddle like hell.

Best time is ANYTIME.  Water right now 76 degrees.  Wind 5 to 8 knots.

john


----------



## Born 2 Fish

john59 said:


> Frank:  Best time to fish in Marathon.  The SYSTEM.  Turn DW lose with a credit card, jump in kayak.  Paddle like hell.
> 
> Best time is ANYTIME.  Water right now 76 degrees.  Wind 5 to 8 knots.
> 
> john



OMG John  ! I LOVE your system ! Does life get any better than that !?!?!
We stay'd at the Holiday Inn on Marathon,,we rent'd a boat and fished for a week , it was AWESOME fishing  
I know yuo must be hav'n fun, but I hope your catch'n the hell outta the swimmers


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, March 29 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM and 1:30PM and 7:30PM.

Temps are to hit 69 degrees with a 67 % humid

 AM Rain/Wind today with 100 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Clear and 51 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.
__________________

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, March 30 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM and  2M and 7M.

Temps are to hit 73 degrees with a 67 % humid

 Sunny today with 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Clear and 50 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.
__

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, March 31 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM and 2:30PM and 8M.

Temps are to hit 78 degrees with a 53 % humid

Sunny today with 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Clear and 52 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.
__

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, April 1 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM and 2M and 7M.

Temps are to hit 82 degrees with a 52 % humid

Sunny today with 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Clear and 52 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.
__

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, April 2 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:-10:AM and 1:-7M .

Temps are to hit 84 degrees with a 55 % humid

Sunny today with 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Mostly Clear and 58 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.
__

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, April 3 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM and "Excellent" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 84 degrees with a 58 % humidity.

 Partly Cloudy today with 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Partly Cloudy and 60 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.
_

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, April 4 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:30AM and "Excellent" at  7M.

Temps are to hit 84 degrees with a 60 % humidity.
 Mostly Sunny today with 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Mostly Clear and 61 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.
____

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, April 5 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Excellent" at 7:30PM.

Temps are to hit 85 degrees with a 59 % humidity.

Sunny today with 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Clear and 60 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.
_

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, April 6 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Excellent" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 85 degrees with a 58 % humidity.

Mostly Sunny today with 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Mostly Clear and 60 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.
_

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, April 7 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Excellent" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 85 degrees with a 59 % humidity.

Mostly Sunny today with 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Mostly Clear and 64 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.
_

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, April 8 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 9:AM and "Excellent" at 8:30PM.

Temps are to hit 85 degrees with a 61 % humidity.

Mostly Sunny today with 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Mostly Cloudy and 67 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.
_

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## lathamary




----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, April 9 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 6:30-10M.

Temps are to hit 79 degrees with a 64 % humidity.

Isolated T-Storms today with 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Clear and 57 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.
_

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, April 10 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7-9:AM and "Good" at 6-9M.

Temps are to hit 79 degrees with a  52 % humidity.

 Mostly Sunny today with 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Mostly Cloudy and 63 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.
_

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, April 11


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:30AM and "Good" at 7M.

Temps are to hit 79 degrees with a 62 % humidity.

 Isolated T-Storms today with 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Isolated T-Storms  and 63 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.
_

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, April 12


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:30AM and "Excellent" at 12:30PM and "Good" at 7M.

Temps are to hit 79 degrees with a 61 % humidity.

 Partly Cloudy today with 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Partly Cloudy and 64 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, April 13


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM and "Excellent" at 1M and "Excellent" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 82 degrees with a 60 % humidity.

 Mostly Sunny today with 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 64 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, April 14 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM and "Excellent" at 2M and "Excellent" at 7M.

Temps are to hit 82 degrees with a 57 % humidity.

 Partly Cloudy/Windy today with 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 63 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## john59

Frank---Found an udder bigmouth haunt at the Fort ; correction ' an other' bigmouth haunt.  

The 1600 loop.  Access though empty sites around 1620.  Not real big, but
a lot of 10/13 inch fish. Six inch plastic worms and small spinner baits (under 1/4 oz)

Don't tell anybody.  Keep it tween usin's.

john


----------



## Born 2 Fish

john59 said:


> Frank---Found an udder bigmouth haunt at the Fort ; correction ' an other' bigmouth haunt.
> 
> The 1600 loop.  Access though empty sites around 1620.  Not real big, but
> a lot of 10/13 inch fish. Six inch plastic worms and small spinner baits (under 1/4 oz)
> 
> Don't tell anybody.  Keep it tween usin's.
> 
> john



Way cool John, thanks for the info 
Mums the word, just between you and me.
Thanks,


----------



## Born 2 Fish

I apologize for not posting this report sooner,,this box of wires wouldn't let me into the Disboards til now.
-----------------------------------------------
Thursday, April 15 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Excellent" at 2:30PM and "Good" at 7M.

Temps are to hit 79 degrees with a 62 % humidity.

Partly Cloudy today with 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 62 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## john59

I am looking at ; that's were they (fish) are hiding and a great place to put the kayak in.  Matanzas river, south of St. Augustine.

You can almost smell the Redfish.

FRIG ! ! ! 20/30 knot winds.  Maybe tomorrow.

john


----------



## Born 2 Fish

john59 said:


> I am looking at ; that's were they (fish) are hiding and a great place to put the kayak in.  Matanzas river, south of St. Augustine.
> 
> You can almost smell the Redfish.
> 
> FRIG ! ! ! 20/30 knot winds.  Maybe tomorrow.
> 
> john



Many many moons ago , when I lived in Florida,,we use to go crabbing at  Matanzas Point (on the river)
Man dat be sum kinda chow'n,,mmmmmmm,,,mmmmm


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, April 16


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM and "Good" at 3M and "Good" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 82 degrees with a 55 % humidity.

Mostly Sunny today with 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Clear and 60 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## john59

Fished the Matanzas river today.  Threw everything in the tackle box.  Even thought about using the tackle box for bait.  Struck out big time.  Not one hit.  I was not alone.

I had at a minimum, 6 boats pull up to me.  Asking me how I was doing.  They were striking out also.  Evertime I saw a boat, I thought it was the guy with the badge, coming over to check me out.

I put the kayak in and went SW on the river.  Paddling back with the wind coming from the NE and tide going out.  Getttin tooooooo old for that game.

Did not go that far, 500 600 yards out---Felt like 5000 coming back.
john


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sorry to hear that John. Guess we all have them days.
Reck'n you should'a tied some chicken necks with string and gone crabbing.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, April 17  


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 3:30-8M .

Temps are to hit 82 degrees with a 57 % humidity.

 Partly Cloudy today with 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Mostly Cloudy and 64 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.



Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## cm8

john59 said:


> Fished the Matanzas river today. * Threw everything in the tackle box.  Even thought about using the tackle box for bait.  Struck out big time.  Not one hit.  I was not alone.*
> 
> I had at a minimum, 6 boats pull up to me.  Asking me how I was doing.  They were striking out also.  Evertime I saw a boat, I thought it was the guy with the badge, coming over to check me out.
> 
> I put the kayak in and went SW on the river.  Paddling back with the wind coming from the NE and tide going out.  Getttin tooooooo old for that game.
> 
> Did not go that far, 500 600 yards out---Felt like 5000 coming back.
> john



hi, this might sound crazy, but my mom uses bread for bait, and it really does work! She only uses plain white bread, buns, roll, and the fish here love it, I thought she was pulling my leg at first, but when I saw her using it and worked I was shocked, The last fish she caught was a white/stripped bass and that sucker was huge!!!! It was a wide mouth one. Hope you have had better luck since this post


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, April 18 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 6:30-9:AM and "Excellent" at 6M .

Temps are to hit 76 degrees with a 70 % humidity.

 T-Showers today with 70% chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Showers and 63 degrees and 60 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, April 19 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:30AM and "Excellent" at 7:30PM .

Temps are to hit 75 degrees with a 71 % humidity.

Scattered T-Showers today with 60% chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  T-Storms early and 61 degrees and 60 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, April 20  


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Good" at 1M and "Excellent" at 7M .

Temps are to hit 80 degrees with a 63 % humidity.

Isolated T-Storms  today with 30% chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Isolated T-Storms and 62 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, April 21 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Good" at 2M and "Excellent" at 8M .

Temps are to hit 81 degrees with a 62 % humidity.

 AM Showers today with 40% chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Mostly Clear and 61 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, April 22 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 2:30PM and "Excellent" at 8:30PM .

Temps are to hit 84 degrees with a 53 % humidity.

Sunny today with 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Mostly Clear and 62 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, April 23 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 6:30-9:30PM   .

Temps are to hit 87 degrees with a 57 % humidity.

Mostly Sunny today with 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Partly Cloudy and 65 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## john59

Frank:  One of the employees at DIS,  OOOOOOOPS, let me start over, DW would kill me.

A CASTMEMBER told me the DIS lakes are rated the 8th best Bigmouth water in the U. S. of A.  

No idea how to find out.

john


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I am forced to believe that is true....the bass fishing at the fort is pretty darned amazing. Ive only caught 1 bass anywhere besides the Fort, and I have several under my belt at the Fort...so with those numbers to jumble around....that makes it #1 in my book!!!! Granted, I dont do a whole lot of fresh water fishing....my usual fishing hole is Lake Pontchartrain...and thats brackish and fairly deep. Tons of croakers, sailfin cats, speckled & white trout, & black drum with the occassional redfish, flounder, & stingray. Ive seen some small sharks and gar being pulled out here & there. Alligators are not uncommon, as well as some pesky, shrimp stealing otters. And, of coarse, at the right time of year...dont even bother bottom fishing because the crabs will take all of your bait, but a few crab nets and chicken necks can go a long way!!!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

john59 said:


> A CASTMEMBER told me the DIS lakes are rated the 8th best Bigmouth water in the U. S. of A.
> john



A few years ago, I was told something similar.  I agree with Rog,, judging from my experience, I could believe  Bay Lake would rate 8th. . We have done countless guided excursions on Bay Lake,,and inna 2 hour trip the very worst I have done was 4 bass average bout 2-3 lbs. I can't do that well back home. Also I might add that the weather that day was absolutely shi,,uh, really nasty, it was windy, rained the whole time and was about 40 degrees out,, STILL CAUGHT 4 BASS !!The fish guide was Kerry, she was super, I can't believe she took me out in that weather.

ANYWAYS,,I have researched all I could find,,Disneys is a private lake,,when they rate lakes, it's only public lakes. So Bay Lake isnt in those ratings.
Florida does have the top rated lakes , followed by Texas.


----------



## john59

Back in the 80's we took friends/families from our old neighborhood to DIS.  My DW was a Castmember back then and the discounts were super.

I took the kids on the 2hr afternoon excursion,  The guide actually gave the kids over 3 hours of fishin.

The guide we had (name forgotten) watched the boats traveling back and forth from the Contemporary, Fort Wilderness and the old Discovery Island.

When a boat pulled up to dock, he would scoot over waiting for it to leave.  As soon as it left he told the kids "Cast (plastic worms) *into the bubble"* (the water churned up as the boat turned and left)---It worked.  Why it worked, till this day I have no idea.

Those kids had a ball catching bass and I am still bewildered !  ! !  I don't believe I asked him "how did you ever figure this out".
john


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, April 24 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7-9:30AM and "Good" at  7M .

Temps are to hit 89 degrees with a 57 % humidity.
 Partly Cloudy today with 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Mostly Cloudy and 68 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, April 25 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:AM and "Good" at 12M and at 7M .

Temps are to hit 87 degrees with a 64 % humidity.
Partly PM T-Storms today with 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Scattered T-Storms and 71 degrees and 60 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, April 26 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:AM and "Good" at 12:30PM and at 7:30PM .

Temps are to hit 6degrees with a 62 % humidity.
Partly  Cloudy/Wind2 today with 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Clear and 63 degrees and 0% chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, April 27 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM and "Good" at 1M and "Good" at 7:30PM .

Temps are to hit  84 degrees with a 54 % humidity.
Sunny today with 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 62 degrees and 10% chance of Precip.



Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, April 28


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:30AM and "Excellent" at 1M and "Excellent" at 7:30PM .

Temps are to hit 79 degrees with a 41 % humidity.
Sunny today with 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Mostly Clear and 56 degrees and 10% chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, April 29


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM and "Excellent" at 2:30PM and "Good" at 8M .

Temps are to hit 83 degrees with a 49 % humidity.
Sunny today with 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Mostly Clear and 61 degrees and 10% chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, April 30 



the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM and "Good" at 3M and "Good" at 8M .

Temps are to hit 81degrees with a 70 % humidity.
 Scattered T-Storms today with 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, T-Storms early  and 69 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, May 1 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM and "Good" at 3:30PM to 8M .

Temps are to hit 92 degrees with a 65 % humidity.
 Mostly Sunny today with 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Mostly Clear and 72 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, May 2 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:-9:AM and "Good" at 6M .

Temps are to hit 95 degrees with a 62 % humidity.
 Partly Cloudy today with 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Partly Cloudy and 72 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, May 3


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:AM and "Excellent" at 7M .

Temps are to hit 95 degrees with a 61 % humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 73 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.



Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, May 4 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:AM and "Good" at 1:30PM and  "Excellent" at 7M .

Temps are to hit 92 degrees with a 64 % humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Isolated T-Storms and 72 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, May 5


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:30AM and "Good" at 1:30PM and "Excellent" at 7:30PM .

Temps are to hit 87 degrees with a 74 % humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Isolated T-Storms and 72 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## john59

Frank, Rog, Jeff----I Can't believe it.  Since we got home from the Fl Keys and Florida, I have not wet a line.

Did I catch fish every day for 40+ days that we were on the road.  Hell no ! ! !  When I was nailing them, life was good.  Let me correct that "Life was Super".

I have been passing the time untill I get the fishing bug again. I have been doing a bit of ground hog (woodchuck) control for local farmers.

My lil .17 caliber Hornady Rimfire Magnum, Harris adjustable bipod with a 20X Unertyl scope is still dead on a 150 yds.  Good out to a tad over 200 with no wind

I have 5 farms within 20 minutes of home and 1000 + acres to hunt.  The farmers love the old guy from the big city to help in population control.  Last year I got a coyote with the .17 cal.  That dairy farmer almost gave me a great big smooch.  I will bet back to fishing, but right now I am savoring my Keys memories.

Gonna be 70 years old in October, but I stll have a lot to accomplish on my BUCKET LIST and I can still get up down those hills pretty well.

john-----This year may be the first in 10 that I did not get a Spring Gobbler, but I do have, 21 late afternoon, chucks.  IT  CAN  BE  GOOD  TO  BE  RETIRED.  OOOOOPS  ! ! !   My b-ball ladies start summer league in June--Maybe I am not quite retitred.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

John, I havent eat'n any ground hog in a good many year. Do ya ever cook one up now and then ?
My mother use'ta cook up a mean pot of g.hog , don't remember her recipe, but she'd  slow stew inna big pot with carrots, potato, onions and a few other items. Talk about finger lick'n good,THAT WOMAN COULD COOK ! 

Your welcome to come shoot moles at our house ,,the dog can't keep up with them.

Only fishing I've done so far this season is back at our pond,,am sure look'n forward to fishing with Rog at Guntersville Lake ,
I do believe Rog has gottn out to fish a couple times this season.


----------



## john59

Frank:  Chucks are vegeterians and they s/b good eating.  Being a dedicated groundhog hunter for close to 50 years, I have not hit on a good recipe.

I have a name for the grounhog (woodchuck).  I call them, when they are standing up "the back pasture grizzlie".

Chewy and more than gamey tasting, the best I could ever do is a doulble grinding, for chuck burgers, mixed with ground pork/beef, lots of seasoning and grilled.  Also, usid as meatballs in sauce.

A great thing about the lil .17 it does not blow them up like my .243 and .270.

A handloaded .270 with a 100 grain Hornandy Psp bullet, loaded below red line was my best chuck shooter over 500yds.  Got real close at a 1000 yds, with somebody spotting.  Just can't use the  .270 around here.  That is why the lil .17 is just fine.

If I miss with the .17 (me miss ????) the bullet disintergrates on ground impact.
john


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, May 6 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Good" at 2:30PM and "Excellent" at 8:30PM .

Temps are to hit 90 degrees with a 69 % humidity.
 Isolated T-Storms today with 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Partly Cloudy and 70 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, May 7 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 2:30PM and "Excellent" at 8:30PM .

Temps are to hit 91 degrees with a 66 % humidity.
 Mostly Sunny today with 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 71 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, May 8 

he best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:30AM and "Excellent" at 8:30PM .

Temps are to hit 91 degrees with a 65 % humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 70 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll .


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, May 9 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 6:-9:AM and "Good" at 6:-11M .

Temps are to hit 87 degrees with a 56 % humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Clear and 56 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, May 10 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:AM thru 12M "Good" and at 6:30M .

Temps are to hit 85 degrees with a 58 % humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Clear and 68 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, May 11 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:AM and "Good" at 12M and "Good" at 8M .

Temps are to hit 87 degrees with a 62 % humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Partly Cloudy and 69 degrees and 10% chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, May 12 


the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:AM and "Excellent" at 12M and "Good" at 7:30PM .

Temps are to hit 88 degrees with a 59 % humidity.
 Partly Cloudy today with 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 69 degrees and 0% chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, May 13 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellentat 7:AM and "Excellent" at 1:30PM and "Excellent" at 7:30PM .

Temps are to hit 88 degrees with a 59 % humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Mostly Clear and 69 degrees and 10% chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, May 14 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:30AM and "Excellent" at 2M and "Good" at 8M .

Temps are to hit 90 degrees with a 59 % humidity.
 Partly Cloudy today with 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Partly Cloudy and 70 degrees and 10% chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, May 15 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:AM-9:AM and "Good" at 3M and "Good" at 7M-9M .

Temps are to hit 90 degrees with a 60 % humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 71 degrees and 10% chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, May 16


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 6:30AM-9:30AM and "Good" at 3M-9M .

Temps are to hit 91 degrees with a 62 % humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Scattered T-Storms and 72 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.



Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, May 17 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 6:30AM and "Excellent" at 6M .

Temps are to hit 82 degrees with a 78 % humidity.
T-Storms today with a 80 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,T-Storms early and 71 degrees and 50 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, May 18 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent at 7:AM and "Good" at 1M and "Excellent" at 7M.

Temps are to hit 89 degrees with a 66 % humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Partly Cloudy and 71 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, May 19 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent at 7:30AM and "Good" at 1:30PM and "Excellent" at 7:30PM.

Temps are to hit 91 degrees with a 61 % humidity.
 Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 71 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, May 20


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent at 7:30AM and "Good" at 2M and "Excellent" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 92 degrees with a 62 % humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 72 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, May 21


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent at 7:-9:AM and "Good" at 12:-3M and "Excellent" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 91 degrees with a 64 % humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Isolated T-Storms and 71 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## des1954

Better get yer fishin' in soon.  Mid 90's in May means Bay Lake will be boiling fish by July!  My otters will have their dinner cooked by Mother Nature, herself, soon.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, May 22 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:-9:AM and "Excellent" at 9M .

Temps are to hit 91 degrees with a 62 % humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Mostly Clear and 72 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, May 23


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 9:AM and "Good" at 9M .

Temps are to hit 91 degrees with a 61 % humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 70 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## john59

Our trip and specifically, my fishing the Gulf and Florida Bay in March from the Keys, has me questioning *'timing is everthing in life'.*

I could talk for an hour about the fish released, the snap offs of the ones that got away, losing a fly rod out of the kayak to a snapper and going overboard in 4 feet of water chasing down the rod---The best fishing that I have ever had.  Period.

Today I turn on Fox News and watch a Shrimper and a school of fish bumping into his boat suffocating.  My *timing was excellent* and the fish cooperative.  I beat the oil spill.

If that spill turns south and hits the Keys, I would gladly trade my month to help that fishery.  Actually it appears all of the Gulf and the Atlantic could be in trouble.

FIX  THE  DAMN  PROBLEM ! ! ! ! ! 

No, what we need is a Blue Ribbon Committee to point fingers.


john


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, May 24 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 6:30AM-12PM and "Good" at 6M-9M .

Temps are to hit 88 degrees with a 64 % humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 70 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, May 25 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:AM and "Good" at 12PM and "Good" at 7M .

Temps are to hit 84 degrees with a 64 % humidity.
 Scattered T-Storms today with a 67 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  T-Storms early and 69 degrees and 50 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, May 26 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:AM and "Excellent"  at 12"30PM and "Good" at 8M .

Temps are to hit 88 degrees with a 60 % humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Isolated T-Storms and 70 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.



Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, May 27 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:30AM and "Excellent" at 1:30PM and "Good" at 8M .

Temps are to hit 89 degrees with a 60 % humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Isolated T-Storms and 72 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, May 28


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:AM and "Excellent" at 2M and "Excellent" at 8:30PM .

Temps are to hit 90 degrees with a 63 % humidity.
PM T-Storms today with a 50 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, T-Storms early and 72 degrees and 60 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Magicbus

Frank,
Even though it doesn't change too much from day to day, I'm curious on how they, or you, predict the time when the fishing is going to be the best? Does it differ from lake to lake at WDW?  

            Lou


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Magicbus said:


> Frank,
> Even though it doesn't change too much from day to day, I'm curious on how they, or you, predict the time when the fishing is going to be the best? Does it differ from lake to lake at WDW?
> 
> Lou



Someone has to register with the the site I use to get the report from, Bay Lkae is on that report. How they figure out what are the best fishing times, I don't know .,,But I am pretty sure that fishing report is for the area of the state and shoudn't vary from lake to lake til you start gett'n to extreme distances.

I can say this,,in our area this site works fairly well,,,but the report doesn't take into account the baits you are use'n, etc,,,so some of the elements of fish'n still has to be figured out by the fisherman.


----------



## mnsprk

Born 2 Fish said:


> so some of the elements of fish'n still has to be figured out by the fisherman.



That is the difference between fishing and sitting there looking dumb! Exact reason why I don't fish!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, May 29 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:-9:AM and "Excellent" at 3M and "Good" at 8:30PM .

Temps are to hit 85 degrees with a 70 % humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 50 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Scattered T-Storms early and 72 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, May 30 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 6:30:-9:AM and "Good" at 3M and  "Good"at 9M .

Temps are to hit 88 degrees with a 70 % humidity.
PM T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, T-Storms early and 73 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.



Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Magicbus

Holy mackerel Frank, no pun intended, 3:43 AM, wow.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Magicbus said:


> Holly mackerel Frank, no pun intended, 3:43 AM, wow.



We are CST, that was 2:43 AM.  Early work days on Sat and Sun. He sleeps in till 4am otherwise.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, May 31 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" 7:AM and "Good" at 3:-9M .

Temps are to hit 90 degrees with a 69 % humidity.
PM T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, T-Storms early and 73 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, June 1 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" 7:AM and "Good" at 6M .

Temps are to hit 91 degrees with a 68 % humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Isolated T-Storms and 73 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, June 2 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at  6:30AM and "Excellent" at 6:30PM .

Temps are to hit 91 degrees with a 67 % humidity.
PM T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, T-Storms early and 74 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.



Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, June 3 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:AM and "Excellent" at 7:30PM .

Temps are to hit 90 degrees with a 70 % humidity.
PM T-Storms today with a 5% chance of Precip.

Overnight low, T-Storms early and 76 degrees and 50 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, June 4 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:AM and "Good" at 1M and "Excellent" at 8M .

Temps are to hit 89 degrees with a 74 % humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 50 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, T-Storms early and 76 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, June 5 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" 7-9:AM and "Good" at 2M  and "Excelent" at 8:30PM.

Temps are to hit 92 degrees with a 70 % humidity.
PM T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, T-Storms early and 77 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.





After today, we will be onna short vacation at Guntersville Lake.
I may not be able to post this Fishing Report everyday, confused3)
I will however start the post back on Friday June 11.

Happy fishing ya'll !


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, June 11 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" 7:AM and "Excellent" at 1:30M and "Good" at 7-9M.

Temps are to hit 95 degrees with a 58 % humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy early and 76 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.


We are back from Guntrsville, and what a wonderful trip it was! Met with some of the most wonderful fiends ever!

(and caught a few swimmers too,)

Happy fishing ya'll !


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, June 12


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" 7:AM and "Excellent" at 2M and "Good" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 94 degrees with a 60 % humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Isolated T-Storms and 75 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## des1954

I'm here to tell you that the temp hit 100 degrees yesterday (actual temp - not a "feels like" temp).  Bay Lake is slowly becoming a big vat of fish chowder!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

The forecast for today , gere is spose to be 92 degrees,,,our thermometer says 97 degrees right now.

Boil dem fishes ! Dat's what I say !


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, June 13 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" 6-9:AM and "Excellent" at 3M and "Excellent" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 95 degrees with a 63 % humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Partly Cloudy and 77 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, June 14 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good "6-9:AM and "Good " at 3M and "Good" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 96 degrees with a 63 % humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Isolated T-Storms and 78 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, June 15 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good "7:AM and "Good" at 6-9M.

Temps are to hit 96 degrees with a 64 % humidity.
PM T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, T-Storms early and 78 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, June 16 



The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent 6:AM and "Excellent" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 95 degrees with a 65 % humidity.
PM T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Isolated T-Storms early and 77 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.


happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, June 17 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent 7:AM and "Good" at 12M and "Excellent" at 7M.

Temps are to hit 90 degrees with a 68 % humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 50 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, T-Storms early and 76 degrees and 50 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, June 18 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent 7:AM and "Good" at 2M and "Excellent" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 90 degrees with a 67 % humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 50 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Scattered T-Storms early and 76 degrees and 50 % chance of Precip.



Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, June 19 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent 8:AM and "Good" at 2M and "Excellent" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 89 degrees with a 71 % humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 50 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Scattered T-Storms early and 76 degrees and 50 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, June 20 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" 7-9:AM and "Good" at 1-5M and "Excellent" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 87 degrees with a 74 % humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 60 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Scattered T-Storms early and 75 degrees and 50 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, June 21


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good to Excellent" 7-9:AM and "Excellent" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 90 degrees with a 69 % humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 60 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, T-Storms early and 75 degrees and 50 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, June 22


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" 7:AM-12M and "Good" at 6-9M.

Temps are to hit 92 degrees with a 66 % humidity.
PM T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Isolated T-Storms and 76 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, June 23


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" 7:AM and "Good" at 12M and  "Good" at 6-9M.

Temps are to hit 94 degrees with a 64 % humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Isolated T-Storms early and 75 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, June 24


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" 7:AM and "Excellent" at 1:M and "Good" at 6-9M.

Temps are to hit 94 degrees with a 65 % humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy early and 75 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, June 25 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" 7:AM and "Excellent" at 1:M and "Good" at 6-9M.

Temps are to hit 95 degrees with a 63 % humidity.
 Partly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Isolated T-Storms early and 77 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.



Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, June 26


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" 7:AM and "Excellent" at 2:M and "Excellent" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 94 degrees with a 65 % humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Isolated T-Storms and 76 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, June 27  


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" 7:AM and "Excellent" at 2:M and "Excellent" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 94 degrees with a 65 % humidity.
 PM T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,T-Storms early and 76 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, June 28 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at  7-9:AM and "Excellent" at 3M and "Good" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 91 degrees with a 67 % humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Isolated T-Storms early and 76 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, June 29 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good "7-9:AM and "Good " at 3M and "Good" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 90 degrees with a 69 % humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Isolated T-Storms and 76 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, June 30 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good "7:AM and "Good" at 3-9M.

Temps are to hit 93 degrees with a 66 % humidity.
PM T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Scattered T-Storms and 76 degrees and 50 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, July 1 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good "7:AM and "Good" at 6-9M.

Temps are to  hit 88 degrees with a 71 % humidity.
PM T-Storms today with a 50 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Scattered T-Storms and 74 degrees and 60 % chance of Precip. 

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms, 87 degrees, and 50 % chance of precip. 
 Humidity is 74 %.

Overnight low, Scattered T-Storms and 74 degrees and 60 % chance of Precip. 


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, July 2


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent"7:AM and "Good" at 12M and "Excellent" at  at 6M.

Temps are to hit 85 degrees with a 77 % humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 60 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Scattered T-Storms and 74 degrees and 60 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms, 86 degrees, and 50 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 75 %.

Overnight low, Scattered T-Storms and 74 degrees and 50 % chance of Precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, July 3


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent"7:AM and "Good" at 2M and "Excellent" at at 7-9M.

Temps are to hit 86 degrees with a 77 % humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 50 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Scattered T-Storms and 73 degrees and 50 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms, 86 degrees, and 60 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 77 %.

Overnight low, Scattered T-Storms and 73 degrees and 50 % chance of Precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, July 4 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:AM and "Good" at 2M and "Excellent" at at 7-9M.

Temps are to hit 85 degrees with a 77 % humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 60 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Scattered T-Storms and 74 degrees and 50 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms, 88 degrees, and 50 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 72 %.

Overnight low, Scattered T-Storms and 73 degrees and 60 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, July 5 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Good" at 2M and "Excellent" at at 9M.

Temps are to hit 84 degrees with a 77 % humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 50 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, T-Storms early and 73 degrees and 60 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Isolated T-Storms, 91 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 69 %.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 74 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, July 6 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 3M and "Excellent" at at 9M.

Temps are to hit 89 degrees with a 71 % humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Isolated T-Storms and 74 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy, 93 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 63 %.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 74 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, July 7 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 9:AM and "Good" at 3M and "Excellent" at at 9M.

Temps are to hit 91 degrees with a 67 % humidity.
 Partly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 73 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy, 94 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 60 %.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 75 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, July 8 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:AM-12M and "Good" at 6-9M.

Temps are to hit 94 degrees with a 59 % humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 75 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Mostly Sunny, 97 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 59 %.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 76 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, July 9 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:AM and "Good" at 12M and "Good" at 6-9M.

Temps are to hit 96 degrees with a 60 % humidity.
 Mostly Sunny  today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, T-Storms early and 75 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Partly Cloudy , 95 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 60 %.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 75 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, July 10

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excelent" at 7:AM and "Excellent" at 1M and "Good" at 6-9M.

Temps are to hit 95 degrees with a 60 % humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 75 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:
 Mostly Sunny , 95 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 60 %.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 75 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, July 11


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:AM and "Excellent" at 3M and "Excellent" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 92 degrees with a 67 % humidity.
 Scattered T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Scattered T-Storms and 76 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:
 Scattered T-Storms , 92 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 67 %.

Overnight low,  Scattered T-Storms and 76 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, July 12 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7-9:AM and "Excellent" at 3M and "Excellent" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 91 degrees with a 72 % humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 6% chance of Precip.

Overnight low, T-Storms early and 76 degrees and 60 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:
Scattered T-Storms , 93 degrees, and 50 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 68 %.

Overnight low,T-Storms early and 76 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, July 13 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 6-9:AM and "Good" at 3M and "Good" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 93 degrees with a  68 % humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 6% chance of Precip.

Overnight low, T-Storms early and 76 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Tnbob

3 degrees?????????


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tnbob said:


> 3 degrees?????????



Boy, some folk are just picky, aren't they ?


----------



## Tnbob

Just lettin ya know I'm keepin an eye on ya Frank.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

I reck'n somebody has too, since D's works, I get a little reckless when I'm alone.


----------



## Tnester

Can someone tell me a good place to fish at fw?  What bait to use?  etc?
This is our first time going there and my 6 year old son can't wait to go fishing!!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, July 14 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 6-9:AM and "Good" at 3-9M.

Temps are to hit 91 degrees with a 70 % humidity.
 PM T-Storms today with a 60 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, T-Storms early and 76 degrees and 50 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:
Scattered T-Storms , 90 degrees, and 60 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 73 %.

Overnight low, Isolated T-Storms early and 75 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, July 15 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:AM and "Good" at 6-9M.

Temps are to hit 91 degrees with a 73 % humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 60 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, T-Storms early and 76 degrees and 50 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Isolated T-Storms , 93 degrees, and  30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 68 %.

Overnight low, Isolated T-Storms and 76 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, July 16 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excelent" at 7:AM and "Good" at 1M and  "Good" at 6-9M.

Temps are to hit 93 degrees with a  68 % humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Isolated T-Storms early and 76 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated T-Storms , 94 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is  64 %.

Overnight low,  Partly Cloudy and 75 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, July 17 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excelent" at 7:AM and "Good" at 2M and "Excellent" at 7M.

Temps are to hit 95 degrees with a 63 % humidity.
 Mostly Sunny today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Partly Cloudy early and 75 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated T-Storms , 93 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 64 %.

Overnight low,  Isolated T-Storms and 76 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, July 18 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excelent" at 7:AM and "Good" at 2M and "Excellent" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 94 degrees with a 64 % humidity.
 Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Isolated T-Storms and 77 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy , 91 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 68 %.

Overnight low,  Partly Cloudy and 77 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## crazyaboutdisneyworl

OK, I don't want to hear any "she's a girl comments" but I have a question. I live on a lake in Michigan and I have bass fished all of my 43 (29 years) taught by the best bass fisherman in the world, my late grandfather.  Up here we (those of us taught by the best bass fisherman in the world) use a top water bait that most may have never heard of.  It's called a hootenanny or a later manufactured version called a TNT.  It's a top water bait about 3 inches long and it's used by 'chirrping' it along the top of the water.  We use this bait once the water warms up. So my first question is, would I use my favorite bait on Bay Lake at Disney World or do Floridians use a different bait because I would like to bring one along. My second question is going to bring me some flack but here it goes anyway...if the fish is large will they "assist" in taking it off the line?  The reason I ask is I have FM and sometimes it's hard for me to hold up the fish and remove the plug at the same time...and NO I'm not afraid of the fish.  I have won two local fishing tourneys with my brother to carry on the family fishing legacy.  I wish my grandfather was here to answer the fishing in Florida question as he used to own a home in Florida on Praire Lake in what is now Apopka, used to be Winter Park and I'm sure he would have all the answers.  Thanks for your help.  The sooner your answer the better as we leave on July 22, 2010.  Thank you!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, July 19 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excelent" at 8:30 AM and "Good" at 2M and "Excellent" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 94 degrees with a 66 % humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Partly Cloudy and 77 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.


--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy , 94 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 65 %.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 77 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

crazyaboutdisneyworl said:


> Thanks for your help.  The sooner your answer the better as we leave on July 22, 2010.  Thank you!



Check your PM's, you hava message.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, July 20 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excelent" at 9: AM and "Good" at 3M and "Excellent" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 95 degrees with a 63 % humidity.
 Partly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 77 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.


--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy , 95 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 62 %.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 77 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## mdljwms

To 'crazyaboutdisneyworld'...  just curious what lake in Michigan you live near?  we're in Rockford, but have a Cottage in Elk Rapids... we head to Disney Sept 28th  :0)


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, July 21


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 6-9: AM and   and "Good" at 6-9M.

Temps are to hit 96 degrees with a 62 % humidity.
 Mostly Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 76 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.


--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Mostly Sunny , 95 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 63 %.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 77 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, July 22 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 6:AM-12M and and "Good" at 6-9M.

Temps are to hit 96 degrees with a 61 % humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 77 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.


--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:


 T-Showers ,  89 degrees, and 60 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 72 %.

Overnight low,  Scattered T-Storms and 78 degrees and 60 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, July 23 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excelent" at 7:AM and "Excellent" at 12M and "Excellent" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 91 degrees with a 67 % humidity.
Isolated T-Storms/Wind today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Scattered T-Storms early and 78 degrees and 50 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated T-Storms/Wind , 91 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 64 %.

Overnight low,  Scattered T-Storms and 78 degrees and 50 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Maybe you should post insect reports also.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, July 24


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:AM and "Excellent" at 12M and "Excellent" at 7-9M.

Temps are to hit 92 degrees with a 70 % humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Partly Cloudy and 78 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated T-Storms  94 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 66 %.

Overnight low, Scattered T-Storms and 76 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, July 25 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:AM and "Excellent" at 1M and "Excellent" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 94 degrees with a 67 % humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 77 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated T-Storms 94 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 67 %.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 77 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, July 26


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Excellent" at 2M and "Excellent" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 94 degrees with a 64 % humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 77 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:
 Partly Cloudy 95 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 80 %.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 78 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, July 27 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good" at 8:AM and "Excellent" at 3M and "Excellent" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 94 degrees with a 65 % humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 78 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:


Isolated T-Storms 96 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 65 %.

Overnight low,  Isolated T-Storms and 78 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, July 28 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good" at 8:30AM and "Excellent" at 3M and "Good" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 96 degrees with a 65 % humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Isolated T-Storms and 79 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:


 PM T-Storms 95 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 69 %.

Overnight low, Isolated T-Storms and 79 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.



Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## john59

Hi Frank:

I sent you a private message---Have you had a chance to look.

john-----john59


----------



## Born 2 Fish

john59 said:


> Hi Frank:
> 
> I sent you a private message---Have you had a chance to look.
> 
> john-----john59




Cool ! I'll check it out inna few, thanks.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, July 29

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good" at 9:AM and "Good" at 3M and "Good" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 94 degrees with a 68 % humidity.
 PM T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, T-Storms early and 79 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:


PM T-Storms 94 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 69 %.

Overnight low,   T-Storms early and 79 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, July 30 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good" at 3-9:AM and   "Good" at 3-9M.

Temps are to hit 96 degrees with a 66 % humidity.
PM T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, T-Storms early and 79 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:


PM T-Storms 96 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 66 %.

Overnight low, T-Storms early and 79 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, July 31 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good" at 4-7:AM and "Good" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 96 degrees with a 67 % humidity.
PM T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, T-Storms early and 79 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:


PM T-Storms 96 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 67 %.

Overnight low, T-Storms early and 79 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## john59

Frank;  A couple of pics at another pond a few minutes from the house.  We are surrounded by bass.  Just look at the structure behind my son.  You know the bass live here. You can almost smell them.  If you ever get within 100 miles of our house, Ya just gotta stop.  Would be worth the ride.
*These pics are all on the Disney Community Member Gallery + others under john59.*

1st-my son whoopin me again. look at the structure in the background.





This monster I will never live down. A 6 inch plastic worm, 4 1/2 inch bass.





Sometimes I get lucky---Think you can see the 6 inch black worm/chartreuse tail just above the reel.





Now my Daughter-in-law starts whoopin me.  Wait. She's cheatin usin a Rapala.





*Man O' Man, do I have it made.
john*


----------



## des1954

Frank - Here's an idea of how to decorate your "Fishin' Man Cave":






When I saw this display at the PR, I thought of you & had to take the picture!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, August 1 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Excellent" at 7:AM and "Good" at 7M.

Temps are to hit 93 degrees with a 71 % humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, T-Storms early and 78 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:


Scattered T-Storms 94 degrees, and 50 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 68 %.

Overnight low Scattered, T-Storms  and 78 degrees and 60 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Deb, your onto something there ! Aren't those just the most beautiful mounts we've ever seen  !! Boy that'd be one expensive "Fishin' Man Cave" .


John, that struture in the pics is awesome !! And that  water is beautiful !!Clear , clear, clear !
And don'tcha know, we always get out fished by the women  .



Awesome pics ya'll !


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, August 2 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Excellent" at 7:AM and "Good" at 1M and "Excellent" at 7M.

Temps are to hit 95 degrees with a 69 % humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Isolated T-Storms and 78 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:


Isolated T-Storms 94 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 68 %.

Overnight low , Isolated T-Storms and 77 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, August 3


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Excellent" at 8:AM and "Good" at 2M and "Excellent" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 95 degrees with a 67 % humidity.
 Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Isolated T-Storms and 77 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:


 PM T-Storms 94 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 67 %.

Overnight low , Isolated T-Storms and 76 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, August 4

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Excellent" at 9:AM and "Good" at 3M and "Excellent" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 96 degrees with a 66 % humidity.
 PM T-Storms today with a 60 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Partly Cloudy and 76 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:


Isolated T-Storms 94 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 67 %.

Overnight low , Isolated T-Storms and 77 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, August 5 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Excellent" at 9:AM and "Good" at 2M and "Excellent" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 93 degrees with a 66 % humidity.
PM T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  T-Storms early and 77 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:


 PM T-Storms 93 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 67 %.

Overnight low , T-Storms early and 77 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, August 6 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Excellent" at 9:AM and "Good" at 12-3M. 

Temps are to hit 93 degrees with a 69 % humidity.
PM T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, T-Storms early and 77 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:


Scattered T-Storms 93 degrees, and 50 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 70 %.

Overnight low , ScatteredT-Storms and 78 degrees and 60 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, August 7 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good" at 7-12M and "Good" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 93 degrees with a 71 % humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 60 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Scattered T-Storms and 78 degrees and 60 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:


Scattered T-Storms 91 degrees, and 50 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 71 %.

Overnight low , Scattered T-Storms and 77 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, August 8


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good" at 10:AM and "Good" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 90 degrees with a 74 % humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 60 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Scattered T-Storms and 77 degrees and 60 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Happy fishing ya'll.


Scattered T-Storms 92 degrees, and 50 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 72 %.

Overnight low , Scattered T-Storms and 77 degrees and 50 % chance of Precip.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, August 9



The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good" at 8:AM and "Good" at 1M and "Good" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 93 degrees with a 70 % humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, T-Storms early and 77 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Isolated T-Storms 93 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 70 %.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, August 10

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good" at 7:AM and "Good" at 12M and "Excellent" at 7-9M.

Temps are to hit 88 degrees with a 70 % humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 50 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,Scattered T-Storms early and 77 degrees and 50 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms 90 degrees, and 50 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 70 %.

Overnight low, T-Storms early and 78 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, August 11 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good" at 7:AM and "Good" at 12M and "Excellent" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 92 degrees with a 69 % humidity.
PM T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Scattered T-Storms early and 77 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms 93 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 70 %.

Overnight low, Isolated T-Storms early and 78 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.



Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, August 12 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Excellent" at 730:AM and "Good" at 1M and "Excellent" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 93 degrees with a 71 % humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Isolated T-Storms early and 78 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Isolated T-Storms 95 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 70 %.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy early and 79 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, August 13


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Excellent" 6:AM and  and "Good" at 7M.

Temps are to hit 95 degrees with a 68 % humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Partly Cloudy early and 79 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

PM T-Storms 94 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 68 %.

Overnight low, Isolated T-Storms and 79 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## john59

Plaids go on & on & on.

Frank:  Sorry your plaid (red/black) got thrown out by DW.  Here is a  chronology of my plaids--We bought them at the Woolrich Woolen Mills (seconds store) in Renovo, PA.  All weights and styles.

A Pic of me in a treestand---No warm boots on (so it's posed) A Dec day 1962, my Uncle bought me the *PLaid outfits in 1956.*






*Yes, I got a buck (8 pt) that morning and my buddy got a spike.*






*In 1980, my son 12 years old, and hunting, is wearing my jacket pictured in 1962, bought in '56.  He is keeping it for his son Emeric born this year, when he starts **hunting in 2022.* *66 years of deer hunting, fishing and just kickin' around in the Plaids.  Unreal ! ! ! *






john


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Do you spose the animals look at us and wonder, ''what the h*ll is wrong with people dressing like that !"


----------



## john59

I agree.  Yup, the animals say "what a smacked A%&", but all this is for the fisher and hunter peeeeples.  "That feller must know what he is a doin'.

The truth is, give me a compass and I will surely get lost in a small room, but I will dress the part.  Right out of a Sears-Roebuck Catalog.

john


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, August 14


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good" 7:AM and and "Good" at 7M.

Temps are to hit 94 degrees with a 71 % humidity.
 PM T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Isolated T-Storms and 78 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

PM T-Storms 91 degrees, and 50 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 71 %.

Overnight low,  T-Storms early and 78 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, August 15


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Excellent" at 7:AM and and "Good" at 2M and "Excellent" at 7M.

Temps are to hit 94 degrees with a 69 % humidity.
PM T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Scattered T-Storms and 78 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

PM T-Storms 94 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 69 %.

Overnight low, Scattered T-Storms early and 78 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, August 16


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Excellent" at 7:30AM and and "Good" at 2M and "Excellent" at 7:30PM.

Temps are to hit 94 degrees with a 68 % humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, T-Storms early and 78 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

PM T-Storms 94 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 69 %.

Overnight low, Scattered T-Storms early and 78 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.



Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, August 17


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Excellent" at 9:AM and and "Good" at 3M and "Excellent" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 91 degrees with a 71 % humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Isolated T-Storms early and 77 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Isolated T-Storms 91 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 71 %.

Overnight low,  Isolated T-Storms early and 77 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, August 18 

he best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Excellent" at 9:AM and and "Good" at 3M and "Good" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 94 degrees with a 68 % humidity.
 PM T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Isolated T-Storms early and 77 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 PM T-Storms 94 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 67 %.

Overnight low, T-Storms early and 78 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, August 19 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Excellent" at 9:AM   and "Good" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 94 degrees with a 68 % humidity.
PM T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, T-Storms early and 78 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

PM T-Storms 94 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 67 %.

Overnight low, T-Storms early and 78 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.



Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, August 20

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good" at 7:AM to 12M and "Good" at 7M.

Temps are to hit 92 degrees with a 70 % humidity.
PM T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Scattered T-Storms early and 78 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Scattered T-Storms 89 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 74 %.

Overnight low, Scattered T-Storms early and 77 degrees and 50 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, August 21

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good" at 7:AM and "Good" at 12M and "Good" at 7M.

Temps are to hit 89 degrees with a 75 % humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 50 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Scattered T-Storms early and 78 degrees and 50 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms 92 degrees, and 50 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 74 %.

Overnight low, Scattered T-Storms early and 74 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.



Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, August 22

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good" at 8:AM and "Good" at 1M and "Good" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 92 degrees with a 74 % humidity.
 PM T-Storms today with a 50 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , T-Storms early and 77 degrees and 50 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms 90 degrees, and 60 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 73 %.

Overnight low, Scattered T-Storms early and 76 degrees and 60 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, August 23

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good" at 8:AM and "Good" at 1M and "Good" at 7M.

Temps are to hit 92 degrees with a 73 % humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 60 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,Scattered T-Storms early and 77 degrees and 60 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms 89 degrees, and 60 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 76 %.

Overnight low,T-Storms early and 76 degrees and 60 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, August 24

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good" at 8:AM and "Good" at 2M and "Good" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 89 degrees with a 74 % humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 60 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, T-Storms early and 76 degrees and 60 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms 93 degrees, and 60 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 70 %.

Overnight low, T-Storms early and 77 degrees and 50 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, August 25

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Excellent" at 8:AM and "Excellent" at 2M and "Good" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 87 degrees with a 78 % humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 60 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,Scattered T-Storms early and 76 degrees and 50 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms 88 degrees, and 50 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 74 %.

Overnight low,Scattered T-Storms early and 76 degrees and 50 % chance of Precip.



Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, August 26

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Excellent" at 8:30 AM and "Excellent" at 3M and "Good" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 87 degrees with a 77 % humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 60 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Scattered T-Storms early and 77 degrees and 50 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

  T-Storms early 89 degrees, and 60 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 73 %.

Overnight low,Scattered T-Storms early and 75 degrees and 60 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll/


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, August 27


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 3:30 AM and "Good" at 9:AM and "Good" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 88 degrees with a 73 % humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Scattered T-Storms and 75 degrees and 50 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

T-Storms 86 degrees, and 60 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 73 %.

Overnight low, Scattered T-Storms and 76 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, August 28 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 3:30 AM and "Good" at 9:AM and "Good" at 3-9M.

Temps are to hit 90 degrees with a 72 % humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Scattered T-Storms and 76 degrees and 50 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms 86 degrees, and 60 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 74 %.

Overnight low, Scattered T-Storms and 76 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.


Happy frishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, August 29 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 4-9: AM  and "Good" at 6-9M.

Temps are to hit 86 degrees with a 76 % humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 50 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Scattered T-Storms and 76 degrees and 50 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms 86 degrees, and 50 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 75 %.

Overnight low, Scattered T-Storms and 76 degrees and 50 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, August 30


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 4-9: AM and "EXCELLENT" at 7M.

Temps are to hit 91 degrees with a 65 % humidity.
 Partly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Partly Cloudy and 76 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:
 Partly Cloudy 91 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 65 %.

Overnight low,  Partly Cloudy and 75 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, August 31


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at  7: AM and "Good" at 1M and "Good" at 7M.

Temps are to hit 91 degrees with a 65 % humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 75 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny 91 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 62 %.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 73 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, September 1


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8: AM and "Good" at 1:30PM and "Excelleny" at 7:30PM.

Temps are to hit 92 degrees with a 61 % humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 73 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Party Cloudy 92 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 61 %.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 73 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, September 2 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:30 AM and "Good" at 2:30PM and "Excellent" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 94 degrees with a 61 % humidity.
 Mostly Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Mostly Clear and 74 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Isolated T-Storms 94 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 59 %.

Overnight low,  T-Storms Early and 74 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Tnbob

Frank,
For the next week I will need a report for fishing behind the meadow. Thank you in advance for your attention in this matter, 

your fiend friend,Bob


Edit to say: I was just over on the dock behind the meadows and a guy hauled in a nice big mouth, maybe I will go over later with the pole and try my luck.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tnbob said:


> Frank,
> For the next week I will need a report for fishing behind the meadow. Thank you in advance for your attention in this matter,
> 
> your fiend friend,Bob
> 
> 
> Edit to say: I was just over on the dock behind the meadows and a guy hauled in a nice big mouth, maybe I will go over later with the pole and try my luck.



Dude ! I mean BOB ! I had no idea ya'll were gonna be at the Fort !! 
Congrats !!  Way cool !
And the fishing should be good too.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, September 3 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at  9: AM and "Good" at  3M and "8:" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 94 degrees with a 59 % humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Isolated T-Storms and 75 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:
 PM T-Storms 92 degrees, and 50 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 64 %.

Overnight low Isolated T-Storms Early and 75 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip


Happy fishing ya'll.


--------------------------------------------
Meadows Pond fishing report:

Bob,
I'd absolutely send the morning fishing, 
Mid day,,I'd be up to do'un something else.
And if I'm not at the marina watch'n the light parade,,then I might hit the pond again before bed time.


----------



## Tnbob

you da man Frank!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, September 4


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 9: AM and "Good" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 93 degrees with a 51 % humidity.
 Isloated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Isolated T-Storms and 76 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms 91 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 68 %.

Overnight low Isolated T-Storms Early and 75 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip


Happy fishing ya'll.

----------------------------------------------


Good morning Bob,
Looks like morning will be productive at the pond.
Unless you just need something to do, (in which case I'd go evening fish'n) the rest of the day I'd spend resort hopping,


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, September 5


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:AM-12M and "Good" at 6-9M.

Temps are to hit 89 degrees with a 69 % humidity.
 PM T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, T-Storms early and 7 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms 88 degrees, and 50 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 72 %.

Overnight low T-Storms Early and 75 degrees and 60 % chance of Precip


Happy fishing ya'll.

-------------------------------------------

Hey Bob, 
today looks like a good day to hit the Meadows pond pert near anytime during the day, altho I wouldn't bother much after lunch, (myself).


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, September 6 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be  "Good" at 8:AM and "Good" at 12M and "Good" at 7M.

Temps are to hit 88 degrees with a 73 % humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 60 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, T-Storms early and 75 degrees and 50 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:
 PM T-Storms 91 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 70 %.

Overnight low Isolated T-Storms Early and 75 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip


Happy fishing ya'll.

-----------------------------------------------

Bob, so how is the fishing coming along ?
Looks like the fishing could be okay at the Meadows pond today,,but ya might havta fish between rains , unless ya don't mind gett'n wet.


----------



## Tnbob

Kathy and I went yesterday and didn't get a bite, now that was in the early afternoon like you said would be a bad time. I was gonna get out there today but with the fiends checking out it woulda been afternoon again. A guy that came through the loop with a pole said he didn't get a bite so I am gonna try tonight if I get back from Epcot early enough but then again we aren't going til about 5 so I doubt it but ya never know. It's bright and sunny here, I looked at the weather map and rain was all around here but not here,it's 97 degrees. I'll keep ya posted. It's breakin my heart that you won't be able to come down in Oct to fish with me, I'd feel like a pro,


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tnbob said:


> Kathy and I went yesterday and didn't get a bite, now that was in the early afternoon like you said would be a bad time. I was gonna get out there today but with the fiends checking out it woulda been afternoon again. A guy that came through the loop with a pole said he didn't get a bite so I am gonna try tonight if I get back from Epcot early enough but then again we aren't going til about 5 so I doubt it but ya never know. It's bright and sunny here, I looked at the weather map and rain was all around here but not here,it's 97 degrees. I'll keep ya posted. It's breakin my heart that you won't be able to come down in Oct to fish with me, I'd feel like a pro,



Bob,,your bringing tears to my eyes now,,,,,


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, September 7 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good" at 8:AM and :Excellent at 12M and "Good" at 7M.

Temps are to hit 90 degrees with a 72 % humidity.
PM T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, T-Storms early and 75 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 PM T-Storms 91 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 72 %.

Overnight low T-Storms Early and 75 degrees and 50 % chance of Precip


Happy fishing ya'll.

---------------------------------------------

Bobby,
Looks like a good fishing day, I'd be  at the Meadows pond  AS I WRITE THIS , fishing,,,
and then again right at sundown.
Hava great buddy,


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, September 8 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Excellent" at 8:AM and :Excellent at 2M and "Excellent" at 7M.

Temps are to hit 92 degrees with a 70 % humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 60 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, T-Storms early and 75 degrees and 50 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

PM T-Storms 92 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 71 %.

Overnight low T-Storms Early and 75 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip


Happy fishing ya'll.

--------------------------------------------

Hey Bob,
If ya don't mind the rain,,it should be a great day to fish the Meadows pond just about anytime today,


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, September 9

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 2M and "Good" at 8:30PM.

Temps are to hit 92 degrees with a 70 % humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 50 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, T-Storms early and 75 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

PM T-Storms 93 degrees, and 50 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 68 %.

Overnight low T-Storms Early and 76 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip


Happy fishing ya'll.

--------------------------------------------

So Bob,,are ya fishing ? And are you catching anything ??


----------



## Tnbob

no and no....we leave today and I don't know where the time went. We spent no more than 5 hrs in the parks and 1 hr fishing. I can't believe it although when I did have time to fish it wasn't a good time to go.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tnbob said:


> n when I did have time to fish it wasn't a good time to go.



Well I'd just havta say thats the devil at work there.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, September 10 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good" at 3:AM and "Good" at 9:AM and "Good" at 3-9: PM.

Temps are to hit 93 degrees with a 71 % humidity.
 PM T-Storms today with a 50 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, T-Storms early and 76 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated T-Storms 93 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 71 %.

Overnight low T-Storms Early and 76 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, September 11 

 
The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good" at 9:AM and   "Good" at 6-9: PM.

Temps are to hit 93 degrees with a 69 % humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Isolated T-Storms and 75 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 PMT-Storms 93 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 69 %.

Overnight low T-Storms Early and 76 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, September 12


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good" at 4-9:AM and "Good" at 6-8: PM.

Temps are to hit 94 degrees with a 67 % humidity.
 PM T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, T-Storms early and 76 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Isoltaed T-Storms 93 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 69 %.

Overnight low T-Storms Early and 75 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, September 13 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Excellent" at 7:30AM and "Good" at 1: PM and "Excellent at 7:30 PM.

Temps are to hit 93 degrees with a 69 % humidity.

Partly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Party Cloudy early and 75 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy 91 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 63 %.

Overnight  Partly Cloudy and 73 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, September 14 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Excellent" at  8:AM and "Good" at 2: PM and "Excellent at 7:30 PM.

Temps are to hit 90 degrees with a 62 % humidity.

Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Party Cloudy and 72 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy 90 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 62 %.

Overnight Partly Cloudy and 74 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip



Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Tina1

Will be fishing at Bay lake first week of Jan 2011. Please when do you think the best time to fish is that time of the year due to the cold weather. I've never fished at Fort Wilderness before. I understand I can fish in the canals and ponds. But the lake, Bay lake fishing is only allowed at the area by the Fort? Thanks Tina


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tina1.
Good morning. You can fish Bay Lake anywhere,  as long as you can get to the lake within reason. Fishing from any dock or sandy public beach is a No-No.
Tho the weather in Jan. will be cooler, that just means it's crappy season, you should be able to do some early morning fishing for crappy. The other fish, well, I'd let it warm up a bit and fish early to mid morning.

I have caught some nice fish mid  mornings while walking the shores between the Fort marina, all the way to Wilderness Lodge. However,,it's a little tough get'n between the trees and brush.

That being said,,if this happens to a warm Florida winter,,then fishing should be good anywhere on Bay Lake thru-out the day.


We too plan on being at the Fort the same time as you,,and I plan on catch'n my share of swimmers,,but I hope that you out fish me, 

Hava great time !


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, September 15


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Excellent" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 3: PM and "Excellent at 8:30 PM.

Temps are to hit 91 degrees with a 62 % humidity.

Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Party Cloudy and 73 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy 90 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 66 %.

Overnight Partly Cloudy and 74 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Tina1

Thanks Frank for all the lovely info. One more question and I won't bother you anymore. What time do they start renting fishing poles at the fort? This will be the first time going the first week of Jan, can't wait. I'm not the person fishing its my DD husband. They have there first child and were making him go on this vacation. I'm hoping his vacation is even more special if we get him out of our hair in the morning. I love fishing  but will have my hands full with the baby. Thanks Tina


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tina1 said:


> Thanks Frank for all the lovely info. One more question and I won't bother you anymore. What time do they start renting fishing poles at the fort? This will be the first time going the first week of Jan, can't wait. I'm not the person fishing its my DD husband. They have there first child and were making him go on this vacation. I'm hoping his vacation is even more special if we get him out of our hair in the morning. I love fishing  but will have my hands full with the baby. Thanks Tina



This is from allears,,," You can also rent Casting Rod Fishing for $6 per 1/2 hour or $12.50 per day. '. 
You can buy  a fishing pole at Wal_Mart for about the same $ as a days rental. If you're flying they are 2 piece so they will fit in a bag. They start renting at 8am.

from Mrs Born 2 Fish.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, September 16 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Excellent" at 9:AM and "Good" at 3: PM and "Excellent at 8:30 PM.

Temps are to hit 91 degrees with a 65 % humidity.

Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Party Cloudy and 74 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy 91 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 64 %.

Overnight Partly Cloudy and 73 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, September 17 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Excellent" at 9:AM and "Good" at 5-9: PM  .

Temps are to hit 91 degrees with a 65 % humidity.

Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Party Cloudy and 73 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy 90 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 64 %.

Overnight Partly Cloudy and 72 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, September 18


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Excellent" at 9:AM and "Good" at 6-9: PM .

Temps are to hit 91 degrees with a 63 % humidity.

Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Mostly Clear and 72 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy 91 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 63 %.

Overnight  Mostly Clear and 72 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, September 19 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:30AM-12M and "Good" at 6-8:30 PM .

Temps are to hit 90 degrees with a 65 % humidity.

 Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Clear and 70 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Sunny 92 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 59 %.

 Clear and 72 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, September 20

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:30AM-12M and "Good" at 6M .

Temps are to hit 92 degrees with a 59 % humidity.

Sunny today with a 1mO0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Mostly Clear and 72 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny 92 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 61 %.

 Partly Cloudy and 73 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, September 21 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM and "Good" at12:30PM and "Good" at 7M .

Temps are to hit 92 degrees with a 61 % humidity.

Sunny today with a 1O % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Partlt Cloudy and 73 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Partly Cloudy, 91 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 64 %.

Partly Cloudy and 74 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.



Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, September 22


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM and " Excellent" at1M and "Good" at 7M .

Temps are to hit 91 degrees with a 64 % humidity.

 Isolated T-Storms today with a 3O % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 74 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 PM T-Storms, 91 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 67 %.

 Isolated T-Storms and 74 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.




Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, September 23 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Excellent" at 8:AM and "Good" at  2: PM and "Good" at 7M.

Temps are to hit 91 degrees with a 69 % humidity.

 Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Isolated T-Storms and 75 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Isolated T-Storms 91 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 69 %.

Overnight  Isolated T-Storms and 75 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, September 24 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM and "Good" at 2: PM and "Good" at 7M.

Temps are to hit 88 degrees with a 74 % humidity.

Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Isolated T-Storms and 74 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Scattered T-Storms 87 degrees, and 60 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 73 %.

Overnight  Scattered T-Storms and 73 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, September 25 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 830AM and "Good" at 2:30 PM and "Good" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 87 degrees with a 74 % humidity.

 Scattered T-Storms today with a 60 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Isolated T-Storms and 73 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms 90 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 70 %.

Overnight Scattered T-Storms and 74 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip



Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, September 26


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:30AM and "Good" at  3M  - 8M.

Temps are to hit 89 degrees with a 70 % humidity.

Scattered T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Scattered T-Storms and 74 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms 90 degrees, and 60 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 73 %.

Overnight,  T-Storms and 74 degrees and 80 % chance of Precip


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, September 27 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at  7-9:AM and "Good" at 6-8M.

Temps are to hit 90 degrees with a 73 % humidity.

Scattered T-Storms today with a 60 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, T-Storms and 75 degrees and 60 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms, 86 degrees, and 60 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 77 %.

Overnight, T-Showers and 73 degrees and 70 % chance of Precip

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, September 28 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 5-9:AM and "Excellent" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 86 degrees with a 76 % humidity.

Scattered T-Storms today with a 60 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, T-Storms and 72 degrees and 60 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

  T-Showers, 84 degrees, and 70 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 87 %.

Overnight, Showers early and 73 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, September 29


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at  7:30AM and "Good" at 1M and  "Excellent" at 6:30PM.

Temps are to hit 84 degrees with a 82 % humidity.
 Showers today with a 50 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Showers early and 70 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Mostly Sunny, 88 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 66 %.

Overnight,  Partly Cloudy and 68 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, October 1 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Good" at 2M and "Excellent" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 84 degrees with a 82 % humidity.
Showers today with a 50 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Partly Cloudy and 69 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

PM Showers, 86 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 66%.

Overnight low, Showers Early and 67 degrees with 30 % chance of precip..

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, October 2 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 9:AM and "Good" at 1:30PM and "Excellent" at 7:30PM.

Temps are to hit 86 degrees with a 67 % humidity.
 Mostly Sunny today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 67 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Sunny, 86 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 58%.

Overnight low, Clear and 63 degrees with 0 % chance of precip..

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, October 3 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 9:AM and "Good" at  6-8M .

Temps are to hit 85 degrees with a  58 % humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Clear and 62 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Sunny, 84 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 52%.

Overnight low, Clear and 62 degrees with 0 % chance of precip..


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, October 4 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 9:30AM and "Good" at 6M .

Temps are to hit 83 degrees with a 53 % humidity.
Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Mostly Clear and 61 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny, 82 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 59%.

Overnight low,  Partly Cloudy and 61 degrees with 0 % chance of precip..


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, October 5 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good" at 7:30AM-12M and "Excellent" at 6M .

Temps are to hit 83 degrees with a 61 % humidity.
 Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Partly Cloudy and 61 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny, 81 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 51%.

Overnight low,  Mostly Clear and 58 degrees with 0 % chance of precip..



Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Tnbob

This thread will be interupted until October 15th at 6AM please feel free to go fishing.


----------



## Lil' Lisa

Tnbob said:


> This thread will be interupted until October 15th at 6AM please feel free to go fishing.


 
It is all Chuck's fault!!!!


----------



## des1954

Tnbob said:


> This thread will be interupted until October 15th at 6AM please feel free to go fishing.



Oh no it isn't.  I can't let Frank down.  This probably won't be as concise as Frank's report because I'm not a fisher-person, but I'll give it a crack....

Wednesday, October 6, 2010

The most excellent times to fish will be around noon and then again at 6:00pm.  7:30a to noon will be good.  1:00pm to 6:00pm will be good.

Grab some Giddy Up and Go Chicken for lunch and dinner but, don't eat the skin - save it for fishin' bait.  Them fishies love chicken skin.

Today's forecast:  High 81 degrees.  Low 58 degrees.  Winds from the north at 11 MPH.  72% humidity.  Chance of rain?  NONE!!  It's a beautiful day in Florida, folks!


----------



## DaveInTN

des1954 said:


> Oh no it isn't.  I can't let Frank down.  This probably won't be as concise as Frank's report because I'm not a fisher-person, but I'll give it a crack....
> 
> Wednesday, October 6, 2010
> 
> The most excellent times to fish will be around noon and then again at 6:00pm.  7:30a to noon will be good.  1:00pm to 6:00pm will be good.
> 
> Grab some Giddy Up and Go Chicken for lunch and dinner but, don't eat the skin - save it for fishin' bait.  Them fishies love chicken skin.
> 
> Today's forecast:  High 81 degrees.  Low 58 degrees.  Winds from the north at 11 MPH.  72% humidity.  Chance of rain?  NONE!!  It's a beautiful day in Florida, folks!


----------



## Tnbob

good Job Deb! 

See how it works, when one Fiend is down another takes over 

Long live Fiendom


----------



## Magicbus

Tnbob said:


> See how it works, when one Fiend is down another takes over.


Is everything ok with Frank?


----------



## Lil' Lisa

Magicbus said:


> Is everything ok with Frank?


 
Frank was a bad, bad boy and he isn't allowed to play here for a while...



I say he was framed!!!


----------



## Tnbob

From the master himself via Fiend Friend:

*Mostly Clear and 57 degrees,,with 0 % precip.
Humidity 70 %.

-------------------------------------------------------

Tomorrows Temp :

Sunny and 83 degrees with 0 % precip.
Humidity 51 %.

Tomorrow night,,
Clear and 59 degrees with 0% precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.*


Sorry it was late, I was out all day


----------



## Magicbus

Lil' Lisa said:


> Frank was a bad, bad boy and he isn't allowed to play here for a while...


Guess I missed it or maybe I agreed with him.


----------



## mnsprk

Lil' Lisa said:


> I say he was framed!!!


----------



## des1954

Thursday, October 7

Well, the fishing prospects aren't as good as yesterday.  Conditions will be "good" for most of the day, but nothing "excellent".  Your best time to catch sumptin is going to be between 7:30a-9a & then again between 6p-8p.  But hey....you're fishin' at the Fort, so don't complain!!

Today's high will be 83 with a low of 59.  No rain is predicted and the humidity is 59% or less.  Man, it just doesn't get any better than this!  The UV index is a 9 so bring that SPF35 with you!

A bad day fishing is better than a good day at work.


----------



## des1954

Friday, October 8 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" 9:00am and "Good" the rest of the day until 9:00pm.

Temps are to hit 87 degrees with a 50% humidity.
Sunny today with a 0% chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Clear and 61 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------


----------



## stacktester

And to think I'd have to go to page 2 to find this thread. Good job filler in people for Frank.  real men of genius.


----------



## des1954

stacktester said:


> And to think I'd have to go to page 2 to find this thread. Good job filler in people for Frank.  real men of genius.



Gawrsh.  I didn't realize I was so manly, Donnie. 

BTW - has Pete reinstated your "man card" yet?


----------



## des1954

Saturday, October 9

The most excellent time to be fishin on Bay Lake is at 9:00a.  It'll be "just good" for the rest of the day.

Weather forecast for today is sunny with a high of 88 degrees and a low of 62 degrees.  Humidity 54% with a 0% chance of rain.

Sunrise 7:24am
Sunset: 7:03pm

Winds will be calm.

It's a great day to be fishin' at the Fort!


----------



## Tnbob

Deb, Do you mean Oct 9th?


----------



## des1954

Tnbob said:


> Deb, Do you mean Oct 9th?



Oops!!  I fixed it. I had my calendar turned to December trying to see when I could fit in a Fort trip!!


----------



## DaveInTN

I wish I was fishin at the Fort today.  With a bucket of Giddyap chicken, some hotsauce....and my buddy Frank!  

Thanks for keeping this thread going Deb.  6 more days till Frank is back.


----------



## des1954

DaveInTN said:


> I wish I was fishin at the Fort today.  With a bucket of Giddyap chicken, some hotsauce....and my buddy Frank!
> 
> Thanks for keeping this thread going Deb.  6 more days till Frank is back.



Even though I don't fish (sacrilege), I couldn't let my buddy, Frank, down!


----------



## Magicbus

DaveInTN said:


> Thanks for keeping this thread going Deb.  6 more days till Frank is back.


Ditto and I don't even fish.
Can we get a "so many days until Frank is back" ticker?


----------



## kampfirekim

Tnbob said:


> From the master himself via Fiend Friend:
> 
> *Mostly Clear and 57 degrees,,with 0 % precip.
> Humidity 70 %.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Tomorrows Temp :
> 
> Sunny and 83 degrees with 0 % precip.
> Humidity 51 %.
> 
> Tomorrow night,,
> Clear and 59 degrees with 0% precip.
> 
> 
> Happy fishing ya'll.*
> 
> 
> Sorry it was late, I was out all day



Now that's the way to Git R Done!!!  



des1954 said:


> Gawrsh.  I didn't realize I was so manly, Donnie.
> 
> BTW - has Pete reinstated your "man card" yet?







Magicbus said:


> Ditto and I don't even fish.
> Can we get a "so many days until Frank is back" ticker?



Go ahead and get it started Magicbus.....I'll be glad to join you.


----------



## des1954

Sunday, October 10 (Otherwise known as 10/10/10)

Sad to say that there won't be any "excellent" times to fish today.  But, don't let that stop you from wettin' a line.  Prospects are "good" from about 7:00am right on up to 7:00pm.

Weather forecast for today is sunny with a high of 89 degrees and an overnight low of 63 degrees.  Humidity 56% with a 0% chance of rain. It's gonna be really, really sunny and the UV Index is 8, which will give you a nasty sunburn if you're not prepared.  Bring your high SPF lotion and a cap iffin your goin' fishin'.

Sunrise 7:25am
Sunset: 7:03pm

Winds ESE at 5 mph.

Fishin.  It's good fer ya!!


----------



## des1954

Monday, October 11 (Happy Columbus Day)

Fishin' will be "good" on Bay Lake from about 5:30am and all through the day until about 6:00pm, when the fishin' soars rapidly to "excellent".

Weather forecast for today is sunny with a high of 88 degrees and an  overnight low of 64 degrees.  Humidity 58% with a 10% chance of scattered showers. The UV index is still up there at an "8". Whether you're fishin' or enjoying the parks, protect that skin from the sun or you will be fried instead of the fish!!

Sunrise 7:23am
Sunset: 7:01pm

Winds will be calm.

A bad day fishin' is better than a great day at work!!


----------



## des1954

Tuesday, October 12 (The holiday is over, now get back to work!)

Fishin' will be "good" on Bay Lake from about 5:30am and for most of the day until about 6:00pm. Then you will have an "hour of opportunity" of some excellent fishin'.  Of course, that is the same time of day when the skeeters will have the most excellent opportunity of harvesting your blood, so be prepared.

Weather forecast for today is sunny with a high of 89 degrees and an   overnight low of 65 degrees. Yes, we are getting back to weather typical of a Florida October.   Humidity 59% with a 10% chance of  scattered showers. The UV index is still up there at an "8". If you're fair skinned, take precautions against sunburn.

Sunrise 7:25am
Sunset: 7:00pm
Anyone notice the days are getting shorter?

 Winds will be out of the east at 6mph until about 8pm when they will slowly turn and come out of the SSW at 6mph.  A storm system that's in the Caribbean is slowly making its' way to Florida, so that may mean a higher chance of rain as the weekend approaches.

Fishin'!!  It's goooooooooood fer ya!!


----------



## des1954

Wednesday, October 13

You'll have the most excellent time fishing today if you're wetting your line between 7:30am to around 8:30am, and then again in the early evening from 6:00pm-7:00pm.  Fishing will be good most of the day and by 9:00pm, reel in your line and go back to your site.  The fishies will have settled in for a good night's sleep and won't bite at nuttin.

Weather forecast for today is about the same as yesterday. High's in the high 80's from about noon til 6pm.  It's going to be a beautiful night for looping around the Fort with the temp's in the 70's and a low in the wee hours of Thursday morning settling in around 65 degrees.  The humidity is creeping up to 60% today, and you still have wonderful opportunities to get that sunburn to prove to your northern friends that you were indeed in Florida. UV index is still an 8.

Winds will be out of the NW and calm at 5mph.

Sunrise 7:26am
Sunset: 6:59pm
We will have 2 minutes less daylight than yesterday.

 If you don't catch anything just remember:

The fishing is good; it was the catching that was bad.

Looking forward to Frank's return on Friday, when he is released from the "Disboard Jail"!!


----------



## Lil' Lisa

You are really getting into this Deb!  

Looks like Frank may have some competition in the Fishing/Weather reporting department.


----------



## des1954

Lil' Lisa said:


> You are really getting into this Deb!
> 
> Looks like Frank may have some competition in the Fishing/Weather reporting department.



Nah - no competition, Lisa.  I'm just doing a Fiend a favor. That's all.  Frank will be back by Friday (I hope).  Thanks for the vote of confidence!


----------



## des1954

Thursday, October 14

Iff'n you want to guarantee a catch, you better be fishin' between 8:00-9:30am today.  The prospects are way high in the excellent range during this time. Fishin' will be "just good" from 1:00-2:00pm. Then you can take a little break, go fortin around, and get back to serious fishin' between 6:00-9:00pm, when the conditions zoom from "so-so" back on up to "excellent".  Whenever you go remember, you're fishin' at the Fort.  Life just doesn't get much better!!

Weather forecast for today is about the same as it's been all week. High's in the  high 80's with a 10% chance of rain.  Tonight's low will be a tad cooler with the low around 60 degrees.  It's gonna be a pretty night at the Fort!!

It's going to be a little gustier than it has been with top winds at 12mph coming out of the west.  Humidity is 61% and the UV index is still up there at an 8.

Sunrise 7:27am
Sunset: 6:58pm
The days are getting shorter & shorter!

Frank should be back at the helm tomorrow.  I've enjoyed fillin' in for him, but no one can replace the "Master Baiter"!!


----------



## DaveInTN

des1954 said:


> Frank should be back at the helm tomorrow.  I've enjoyed fillin' in for him, but no one can replace the "Master Baiter"!!




Great job filling in, Deb!!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Deb, Frank will leave for work before the banishment is lifted, please fill in for tomorrow also. Thank you, wife of banished.


----------



## clkelley

...............


----------



## Lil' Lisa

des1954 said:


> Frank should be back at the helm tomorrow. I've enjoyed fillin' in for him, but no one can replace the "Master Baiter"!!


----------



## des1954

Friday, October 15

Wow! There is some excellent chances of those fishes biting between 8:00-10:30a. Maybe they know that the Fort usually fills up on Friday afternoon & they will be safe in the morning?  From noon until 6:00pm, the fishing will be on the low side of "good". Then, another excellent window of opportunity opens up from 6:00pm until 9:00pm. At 9:00pm, the Epcot fireworks scares them fishies into hiding. 

The weather is going to be a little milder today than it's been this week. A high of about 83 degrees with an overnight low of 56 degrees. For us Floridians, this is the kind of weather we've been dreaming of since last May! There is NO chance of rain today.

The winds will be out of the NNW and blowing at around 10 mph. Humidity has dropped to 45% and the UV index is still up there at an 8.

Sunrise 7:27am
Sunset: 6:57pm

Nothing short of a great day to be fishin' at the Fort.
I have it on good authority (aka Denise) that Frank WILL be back tomorrow.

Carpe diem! Or - however you spell it!!


----------



## Lil' Lisa

des1954 said:


> ...Carpe diem! Or - however you spell it!!


 
Seize the carp?


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Howdy one and all. It appears that the powers that be has found me fit to return to the Dis boards once again. 
 And I would like to give Deb a big thank you for covering the fishing report for all these days,,GREAT JOB DEB !!

She's going fishing with us on our next trip to the Fort,,yeah baby !

I'll post in the morning,,,God and the moderators willing.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## des1954

Born 2 Fish said:


> Howdy one and all. It appears that the powers that be has found me fit to return to the Dis boards once again.
> And I would like to give Deb a big thank you for covering the fishing report for all these days,,GREAT JOB DEB !!
> 
> She's going fishing with us on our next trip to the Fort,,yeah baby !
> 
> I'll post in the morning,,,God and the moderators willing.
> 
> Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Lil' Lisa

Welcome back Frank!!!!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

I would also like to give many a thanks to TnBob too,, for standing by with the fishing report in case Deb took ill.
Thanks Bobby  you da man ! But Deb's da bomb !


----------



## Magicbus

All's right with world. Missed your wit and words of wisdom. Deb and Bob were great, but there is only one Frank.


----------



## Tnbob

Magicbus said:


> All's right with world. Missed your wit and words of wisdom. Deb and Bob were great, but there is only one Frank.





Ohhhh and there's more than one Bob?????? I thought we were tight, Lou


----------



## Magicbus

Tnbob said:


> Ohhhh and there's more than one Bob?


There is only one TNBob.


----------



## Tnbob

Magicbus said:


> There is only one TNBob.



Good save buddy, see ya in a couple weeks.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, October 16 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Excellent" at  9:AM and "Good" at 2M and "Good" at  6:30PM.

Temps are to hit 84 degrees with a 44 % humidity.
 Mostly Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Partly Cloudy and 59 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:
 Sunny,, 83 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 56 %.

Overnight low  Clear and 58 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip



Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## des1954

Frank is in da house!!!


----------



## AuburnJen92

Yes, by all the posts on the comm thread, Frank is definitely back, minus the sig of course


----------



## 2goofycampers

AuburnJen92 said:


> Yes, by all the posts on the comm thread, Frank is definitely back, minus the sig of course



And he can't PM. Never got any info these other things would happen.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, October 17 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Excellent" at 9:AM and "Good" at 6M  .

Temps are to hit 83 degrees with a 55 % humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Clear and 58 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny,, 83 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 60 %.

Overnight low  Partly Cloudy and 61 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, October 18 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Excellent" at 9:AM and "Good" at 6M .

Temps are to hit 85 degrees with a 55 % humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 61 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny,, 86 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 60 %.

Overnight low  Mostly Clear and 62 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, October 19 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM-1M and "Excellent" at 6M .

Temps are to hit 86 degrees with a 57 % humidity.
 Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 62 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Partly Cloudy,, 85 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 58 %.

Overnight low  Partly Cloudy and 61 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip



Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, October 20 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM and "Good" at 12:30PM and "Excellent" at 6:30PM .

Temps are to hit 85 degrees with a 60 % humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 62 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Mostlt Sunny,, 88 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 58 %.

Overnight low,,  Mostly Clear and 60 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, October 21


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM and "Good" at 12:30PM and "Excellent" at 6:30PM .

Temps are to hit 87 degrees with a 57 % humidity.
 Mostly Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Clear and 6 0 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny,, 87 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 53 %.

Overnight low,, Mostly Clear and 62 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.



Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, October 22


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:30AM and "Good" at 12:30PM and "Good" at 6:30PM .

Temps are to hit 87 degrees with a 51 % humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Clear and 62 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny,, 88 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 58 %.

Overnight low,, Partly Cloudy and 68 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.



Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, October 23 



The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at  8:AM and "Good" at 1M and "Good" at  7M .

Temps are to hit 88 degrees with a 57 % humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Mostly Clear and 65 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny,, 89 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 62 %.

Overnight low,,  Clear and 67 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, October 24


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 2:30PM and "Good" at 6M .

Temps are to hit 89 degrees with a 62 % humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 68 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated T-Storms,, 89 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 66 %.

Overnight low,,  Isolated T-Storms and 66 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.



Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, October 25


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 2:30-7M .

Temps are to hit 89 degrees with a 68% humidity.
 PM T-Storms today with a 50 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  T-Storms Early and 69 degrees and 50 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

PMostly Sunny,, 91 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 68 %.

Overnight low,,  Partly Cloudy and 70 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.



Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## njcamper95

Not bay lake but i talked to some kids the other day who said they saw a guy catch a big bass across from the dock on the lake by the bike barn not sure what their idea of big was or how much they added to the fish story but the one kid showed me with his hands what would have been a bass of over a foot long so could have been a big bass who knows guess i will have to try my luck there before i leave fort only got a few more days then back north to the rat race called life boy would i like to stay here forever even if i gave up my house and stayed in my tt


----------



## Born 2 Fish

njcamper95 said:


> Not bay lake but i talked to some kids the other day who said they saw a guy catch a big bass across from the dock on the lake by the bike barn not sure what their idea of big was or how much they added to the fish story but the one kid showed me with his hands what would have been a bass of over a foot long so could have been a big bass who knows guess i will have to try my luck there before i leave fort only got a few more days then back north to the rat race called life boy would i like to stay here forever even if i gave up my house and stayed in my tt



If you could get hold of some live shiners , they would sure improve your angling towards catch'n a fair size swimmer.

Yeah man,,I with ya on liv'n in our TT at the Fort,


----------



## Tnbob

I sw a little girl this evening catch a bigin (to me it was big) right in front of the bike barn. Her and her dad were circling it lake right behind us here and when they got to the other side I heard a big laugh and she had a nice big swimmer on her pole. I will have to drop a line tomorrow if something doesn't go wrong. I could cast right from my bed lol.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tnbob said:


> I sw a little girl this evening catch a bigin (to me it was big) right in front of the bike barn. Her and her dad were circling it lake right behind us here and when they got to the other side I heard a big laugh and she had a nice big swimmer on her pole. I will have to drop a line tomorrow if something doesn't go wrong. I could cast right from my bed lol.



Try to hit the pond from 8-10AM , or from 5-7PM,,I gotts the faith Bob,,I believe you can catch that swimmer 

pics,


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, October 26 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8-10:AM and "Good" at 5-7M .

Temps are to hit 91 degrees with a 69% humidity.
 Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Partly Cloudy and 71 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Partly Cloudy,, 91 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 68 %.

Overnight low,, Partly Cloudy and 68 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, October 27


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 6:30-10:AM and "Good" at 6M .

Temps are to hit 92 degrees with a 68% humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 70 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy,, 90 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 70 %.

Overnight low,,  Isolated T-Storms and 67 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.



Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Tnbob

Well Frankie Boy here's the fish count: Kathy 2 brim, Bob 2 brim 1 large mouth

Fried chicken skin behind the Meadows off the dock 11:00 to 1:00pm 92 degrees and breezy 

Pictures when I get the chance, you know how busy I am here 


Update: huge catfish and another brim tonight


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, October 28 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 4:30-9:30AM and "Excellent" at 6M .

Temps are to hit 91 degrees with a 68% humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 69 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy,, 83 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 58 %.

Overnight low,,  Mostly Clear and 61 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tnbob said:


> Well Frankie Boy here's the fish count: Kathy 2 brim, Bob 2 brim 1 large mouth
> 
> Fried chicken skin behind the Meadows off the dock 11:00 to 1:00pm 92 degrees and breezy
> 
> Pictures when I get the chance, you know how busy I am here
> 
> 
> Update: huge catfish and another brim tonight



You have learned well,,, Grasshopper.


----------



## Tnbob

2goofycampers said:


> You have learned well,,, Grasshopper.





I go with the old saying: Even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in a while


----------



## Tnbob

Heres one of Kathy's catches with the stalker in the background waiting for his chance to swoop in








Heres the Bass


----------



## clkelley

................


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tnbob said:


> Heres one of Kathy's catches with the stalker in the background waiting for his chance to swoop in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the Bass



Yes sirree Bob ! (and kathy)
I am impressd !!
Very nice fish,,way to go !!!
See,, now thats Disney magic,


----------



## Tnbob

I don't want to take over your thread Frank but I am posting here because I couldn't find the "show us your fish picture" thread. Anyway cought 4 more brim tonight and had little CJ with me (Jen's son) and he cought one, his first catch, he was a happy little boy.


----------



## AuburnJen92

Ah, there is my verification!  That is his first fish!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, October 29 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at  7:30AM and "Good" at 12:30PM and "Excellent" at 6M .

Temps are to hit 84 degrees with a 56% humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Mostly Clear and 61 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy,, 83 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 58 %.

Overnight low,, Clear and 59 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.



Bob,  no problem , 
post away,


----------



## Tnbob

ok todays count, actully yesterday by the time I am posting: Me 3 brim, 1 bass, Kathy 2 brim, Chris (Jen's hubby) 2 brim, CJ no luck but he will.

no pictures today

Thank you for your attention in this matter.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, October 30

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Good" at  1:30PM and "Excellent" at 7M .

Temps are to hit 83 degrees with a  60% humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Partly Cloudy and 60 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:
 Mostly Sunny,, 87 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 61 %.

Overnight low,, Mostly Clear and 62 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tnbob said:


> ok todays count, actully yesterday by the time I am posting: Me 3 brim, 1 bass, Kathy 2 brim, Chris (Jen's hubby) 2 brim, CJ no luck but he will.
> 
> no pictures today
> 
> Thank you for your attention in this matter.


----------



## Tnbob

Today, Me 2 very small brim one bass, Kathy 0, CJ 0


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, October 31

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 2M and " Good" at 6:30PM .

Temps are to hit 87 degrees with a 58% humidity.
 Mostly Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Mostly Clear and 63 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Sunny,, 88 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 63 %.

Overnight low,,  Partly Cloudy and 66 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Tnbob

Bad day at the pond today cought only one brim and got very few bites, dang fish musta been out trick er treatin tomorrows another day.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, November 1

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at  9:AM and "Good" at 2M and " Good" at 4-7M .

Temps are to hit 87 degrees with a 63% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Mostly Clear and 65 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Partly cloudy,, 85 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 66 %.

Overnight low,, Partly Cloudy and 66 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Tnbob

Today: Me 3 brim, CJ 1 Brim, Kathy 0, young boy with 3 foot pole about 5 brim and one huge catfish


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, November 2

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 9:AM and " Good" at 5-7:30PM .

Temps are to hit 85 degrees with a 65% humidity.
 Partly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Partly Cloudy and 65 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Partly cloudy,, 87 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 65 %.

Overnight low,, Partly Cloudy and 67 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, November 3 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:30AM-12M and "Excellent" at 6M and "Good" at 11M.

Temps are to hit 88 degrees with a 64% humidity.
 Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  T-Storms and 67 degrees and 80 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:
 T-Storms,, 80 degrees, and 60 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 78 %.

Overnight low,,  Scattered T-Storms and 68 degrees and 60 % chance of Precip.



Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, November 4


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at  8:AM-12:30PM and "Excellent" at 6:30PM .

Temps are to hit 83 degrees with a 78% humidity.
 Scattered T-Storms today with a 60 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Scattered T-Storms and 55 degrees and 60 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms,, 83 degrees, and 60 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 78 %.

Overnight low,, Scattered T-Storms and 55 degrees and 60 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## des1954

Born 2 Fish said:


> Thursday, November 4
> 
> 
> The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at  8:AM-12:30PM and "Excellent" at 6:30PM .
> 
> Temps are to hit 83 degrees with a 78% humidity.
> Scattered T-Storms today with a 60 % chance of Precip.
> 
> Overnight low, Scattered T-Storms and 55 degrees and 60 % chance of Precip.
> 
> --------------------------------------------
> Tomorrows forecast:
> 
> Scattered T-Storms,, 83 degrees, and 60 % chance of precip.
> Humidity is 78 %.
> 
> Overnight low,, Scattered T-Storms and 55 degrees and 60 % chance of Precip.
> 
> 
> Happy fishing ya'll.



I'm here to officially tell you that the chance of rain has been bumped up to 100%.  It's raining buckets as I'm posting!!  YaY!  1st rain in over 30 days!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, November 5


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM and "Good" at 1M and "Excellent" at 6:30PM .

Temps are to hit 68 degrees with a 45% humidity.
 Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Clear and 44 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Sunny,, 66 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is  43 %.

Overnight low,,  Clear and 44 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.

---------------------------------------------

Wow,,what happened to the weather ???
I checked another source, and heres a second opinion,,

Fri
Sunny
68°F | 45°F

Sat
Sunny
65°F | 46°F

Sun
Partly Cloudy
67°F | 55°F

Mon
Partly Cloudy
75°F | 57°F


----------



## Tnbob

When I was packing up yesterday a guy that i had fished with over a few days was with his son, I hollered over and asked how the fishing was. Well he said he was wondering where I was they were catching big catfish with every cast, figures.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, November 6 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 1:30PM and "Excellent" at  7M .

Temps are to hit 66 degrees with a 45% humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Clear and 45 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Sunny,, 66 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 43 %.

Overnight low,, Clear and 45 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tnbob said:


> When I was packing up yesterday a guy that i had fished with over a few days was with his son, I hollered over and asked how the fishing was. Well he said he was wondering where I was they were catching big catfish with every cast, figures.



Hey Bob,,didja know that besides the pond at the Meadows,,theres this really nice large body of water that runs along the campground ? Pretty sure theres a fish or two in there.


----------



## Tnbob

Born 2 Fish said:


> Hey Bob,,didja know that besides the pond at the Meadows,,theres this really nice large body of water that runs along the campground ? Pretty sure theres a fish or two in there.



All I can say buddy is that you are gonna have to show them to me in Jan if I get to come down.


----------



## Lil' Lisa

Born 2 Fish said:


> Saturday, November 6
> 
> 
> The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 1:30PM and "Excellent" at 7M .
> 
> Temps are to hit 66 degrees with a 45% humidity.
> Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.
> 
> Overnight low, Clear and 45 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.
> 
> --------------------------------------------
> Tomorrows forecast:
> 
> Sunny,, 66 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
> Humidity is 43 %.
> 
> Overnight low,, Clear and 45 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.
> 
> Happy fishing ya'll.


 
Chilly!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, November 7

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:30AM and "Good" at 12:30PM and " Good" at 6M .

Temps are to hit 69 degrees with a 53% humidity.
 Partly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Partly Cloudy and 48 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.
--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Sunny,,  74 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 51 %.

Overnight low,, Clear and 49 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, November 8

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7-9:AM and "Good" at  3-6M   .

Temps are to hit 73degrees with a 56% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Clear and 49 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Sunny,,  78 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 42%.

Overnight low,, Clear and 52 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, November 9


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at  7-9:AM and   and "Excellent" at 3-6M .

Temps are to hit 79 degrees with a 41% humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Clear and 51 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Sunny,, 81 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 49 %.

Overnight low,, Clear and 57 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, November 10


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 3:30-9:AM   and "Excellent" at 3:30-7M .

Temps are to hit 81 degrees with a 51% humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Clear and 57 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny,, 80 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 57 %.

Overnight low,, Mostly Clear and 59 degrees and  10 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, November 11

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 4-9:AM and "Good" at 12M and "Excellent" at 6M .

Temps are to hit 80 degrees with a 56% humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Partly Cloudy and 59 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Partl Cloudy,, 78 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 60 %.

Overnight low,, Clear and 55 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, November 12

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at  7:AM and "Good" at 12M and "Excellent" at 6M .

Temps are to hit 79 degrees with a 58% humidity.
 Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Partly Cloudy and 56 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Sunny,, 79 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 78 %.

Overnight low,, Clear and 53 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, November 13


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:30AM and "Good" at 12M and "Excellent" at 6M .

Temps are to hit 77 degrees with a 60% humidity.
 Mostly Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Clear and 52 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Sunny,, 78 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 58 %.

Overnight low,, Mostly Clear and 54 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, November 14

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Excellent" at 8: AM and "Good" at 12M and "Good" at 6M .

Temps are to hit  78 degrees with a  54% humidity.
 Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,Partly Cloudy and 52 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Partly Cloudy,, 78 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 54%.

Overnight low,,  Partly Cloudy and  52 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, November 15


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Good" at 12-6M and "Good" at 9M .

Temps are to hit 81 degrees with a 53% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Mostly Clear and 58 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny,, 84 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is  58 %.

Overnight low,,  Isolated T-Storms and 63 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, November 16

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:30AM and "Good" at  2-6M and "Good" at 9M .

Temps are to hit  84 degrees with a 59% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Isolated T-STORMS and 63 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Partly Cloudy,,  82 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is  60 %.

Overnight low,,  Partly Cloudy and 53 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, November 17

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Excellent" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 3-6;PM and " Good " at 10M .

Temps are to hit  81degrees with a 65% humidity.
 Partly Cloudy today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Mostly Clear and 55 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Sunny,, 78 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 50 %.

Overnight low,, Clear and 51 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, November 18

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "  Good" at  7:AM-12M and "Excellent" at 5M and " Good " at 11M .

Temps are to hit 79 degrees with a 57% humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Clear and 53 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Sunny,, 78 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 54 %.

Overnight low,, Mostly Clear and 57 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, November 19


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good" at 7:AM-12M and "Excellent" at 5:30PM   .

Temps are to hit 78 degrees with a 55% humidity.
 Sunnytoday with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Mostly Clear and 57 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Partly Cloudy, 80 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 58 %.

Overnight low,,  Partly Cloudy and 59 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, November 20 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good" at 6-8:AM and "Good" at 12M and "Excellent" at 6M .

Temps are to hit 79 degrees with a 60% humidity.
 Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Partly Cloudy and 59 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Mostly Sunny, 81 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 63 %.

Overnight low,,  Clear and 59 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Lil' Lisa

Man, I like that forecast much better than the one here...  It is currently only 18 chilly degrees at our house. Brrrrr!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, November 21


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good" at 8:AM and "Good" at 12M and "Excellent" at 6M .

Temps are to hit 81 degrees with a 64% humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 61 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny, 83 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 62 %.

Overnight low,, Partly Cloudy and 61 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, November 22

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good" at 8:AM and "Good" at 12M and "Good" at 6M .

Temps are to hit 82 degrees with a 64% humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 61 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Partly Cloudy, 83 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 67 %.

Overnight low,, Partly Cloudy and 59 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, November 23

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good" at 8:AM and "Good" at 1M and "Good" at 6M .

Temps are to hit 84 degrees with a 61% humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Mostly Clear and 59 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Mostly Sunny, 83 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 62 %.

Overnight low,, Partly Cloudy and 59 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, November 24

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Excellent" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 1-6M .

Temps are to hit 83 degrees with a 60% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Mostly Clear and 60 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny, 83 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 59 %.

Overnight low,,  Mostly Clear and 60 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.



Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, November 25

I hope ya'll have the very best of Thanksgiving days.


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:30AM and "Excellent" at 3-6M .

Temps are to hit 84 degrees with a 64% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,  Partly Cloudy and 64 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Isolated T-Storms, 82 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 72 %.

Overnight low,,  Isolated T-Storms and 62 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, November 26

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:30AM and "Excellent" at 5:30PM .

Temps are to hit 82 degrees with a 74% humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Isolated T-Storms and 63 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 PM Showers, 73 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 65 %.

Overnight low,,  Partly Cloudy and 53 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, November 27

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good" at 5-9:AM and "Good" at 12M and "Excellent" at 6M .

Temps are to hit 70 degrees with a 68% humidity.
 AM Showers today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,  partly cloudy and 51 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny, 77 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 57 %.

Overnight low,, Partly Cloudy and 62 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, November 28

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Excellent" at 7:30AM and "Good" at 12M and "Excellent" at 6M .

Temps are to hit 78 degrees with a 57% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 63 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny, 78 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 57 %.

Overnight low,, Partly Cloudy and 63 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, November 29

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Excellent" at 7:30AM and "Good" at 12:30PM and "Good" at 6M .

Temps are to hit 83 degrees with a 70% humidity.
 AM Showers today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 66 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Partly Cloudy, 85 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 70 %.

Overnight low,, Partly Cloudy and 65 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, November 30

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Excellent" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 12 -9M .

Temps are to hit 86 degrees with a 69% humidity.
 Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 65 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 AM T-Storms, 66 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 58 %.

Overnight low,,  Clear and 40 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, December 1


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Excellent" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 3-6M .

Temps are to hit 65 degrees with a 57% humidity.
 AM Showers/Wind today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,  Clear and 39 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Sunny, 65 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 42 %.

Overnight low,, Clear and 39 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing yall .


----------



## Lil' Lisa

.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, December 2

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Excellent" at 9:AM and "Good" at 2-6M and "Good" at 10M .

Temps are to hit 64 degrees with a 42% humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,  Clear and 38 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Sunny, 64 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 42 %.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, December 3 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good" at 8:30AM and "Good" at  4-6M .

Temps are to hit 67 degrees with a  40% humidity.
 Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,  Clear and 40 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Sunny, 71 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is  44 %.

Overnight low,, Clear and 53 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, December 4

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good" at 8:AM and "Good" at 12M and "Good" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 72 degrees with a 44% humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,Mostly Clear and 55 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered Showers, 69 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 54 %.

Overnight low,, Mostly Clear and 39 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, December 5

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good" at 8:AM and "Good" at 12M and "Good" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 69 degrees with a 54% humidity.
 Partly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and  39 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Partly Cloudy, 69 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 59 %.

Overnight low,,  Partly Cloudy and 39 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, December 6

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good" at 8:AM and "Good" at 12:30PM and "Good" at 5:30PM.

Temps are to hit 59 degrees with a 39% humidity.
 Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Clear and 29 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Sunny, 56 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 39 %.

Overnight low,,Clear and 31 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, Dec 7

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 1-6: PM  .

Temps are to hit 53 degrees with a 39% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Clear and 29 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Cloudy, 60 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 39 %.

Overnight low,,Mostly Clear and 35 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, December 8

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 2:30-6: PM .

Temps are to hit 59 degrees with a 41% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Showers Late and 39 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Cloudy, 61 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is  51 %.

Overnight low,, Partly Cloudy and 44 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, December 9

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good" at 9:AM and "Good" at  4-6: PM .

Temps are to hit 60 degrees with a 49% humidity.
Mostly Clear today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Showers Late and 45 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Sunny, 74 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is  64 %.

Overnight low,, Partly Cloudy and 52 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, December 10

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good" at 8:30AM and "Excellent" at  5:30 PM .

Temps are to hit 71 degrees with a 65% humidity.
Mo Mostly Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Partly Cloudy and 51 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Sunny, 75 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 65 %.

Overnight low, 51 degrees and 10 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, December 11

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good" at 6:AM and "Good" at12M and "Excellent" at 6: PM .

Temps are to hit 73 degrees with a 67% humidity.
 Partly Cloudy today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Mostly Clear and  49 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Showers/Wind, 69 degrees, and 50 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 60 %.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy, 37 degrees and 20 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, December 12

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good" at 8:AM and "Good" at 12M and "Excellent" at 6: PM .

Temps are to hit 68 degrees with a 67% humidity.
 PM Showers/Windy today with a 50 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low,  Partly Cloudy/Windy and 36 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Sunny/Windy, 51 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 44 %.

Overnight low,  Clear, 28 degrees and 0 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, December 13

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Good" at 12M and "Good" at 6: PM .

Temps are to hit 49 degrees with a 45% humidity.
 Partly Cloudy/Windy today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low, Clear/Windy and 26 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Sunny, 52 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 30 %.

Overnight low, Clear, 30 degrees and 0 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Lil' Lisa

.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, December 14

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Excellent" at 8:AM and "Good" at 1M and "Good" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 50 degrees with a 30% humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,  Clear and 28 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Sunny, 58 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 31 %.

Overnight low,,  Clear and 36 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, December 15

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Excellent" at 8:30AM   and "Good" at 2-6M.

Temps are to hit 57 degrees with a 30% humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Clear and 35 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny, 70 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 40 %.

Overnight low,, Mostly Clear and 50 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, December 16

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Excellent" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 2-6M.

Temps are to hit 71 degrees with a 41% humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Clear and 50 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Partly Cloudy, 77 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 66 %.

Overnight low,,  Showers Late and 55 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Tnbob

Weather lookin' better by the day Frank, keep up the good work!!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tnbob said:


> Weather lookin' better by the day Frank, keep up the good work!!






Friday, December 17

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 9:AM and "Good" at 4-6M.

Temps are to hit 77 degrees with a 65% humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Mostly Clear and 55 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 T-Showers, 74 degrees, and 60 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 77 %.

Overnight low,, T-Showers Late and 55 degrees and 60 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, December 18 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8-10:AM and "Good" at 4-6M.

Temps are to hit 71 degrees with a 78% humidity.
 T-Showers today with a 60 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,  Showers Early and 56 degrees and 60 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 AM Clouds/PM Sun, 63 degrees, and 60 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 77 %.

Overnight low,,  Partly Cloudy and 43 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, December 19

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM and "Good" at 12M and "Good" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 59 degrees with a 79% humidity.
 AM Clouds/PM Sun today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,  Mostly Clear and 41 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Sunny, 66 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 58 %.

Overnight low,,  Clear and 42 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, December 20

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM and "Good" at 12:30PM and "Good" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 64 degrees with a 56% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Mostly Clear and 39 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Sunny, 71 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 57 %.

Overnight low,, Clear and 48 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, December 21 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM and "Good" at 12M and "Good" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 71 degrees with a 55% humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Clear and 47 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny, 74 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 66 %.

Overnight low,,Mostly Clear and 54 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, December 22 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM and "Good" at 1:30PM and "Good" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 75 degrees with a 67% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Mostly Clear and 54 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny, 65 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 64 %.

Overnight low,,Mostly Clear and 42 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Lil' Lisa said:


> Frank, when you are at the Fort we'll expect the evening fishing summary as well...



you got it,


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, December 23

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 1:-6M .

Temps are to hit 64 degrees with a 62% humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,Clear and 40 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny, 66 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 58 %.

Overnight low,,Mostly Clear and 42 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## 2goofycampers

I want the temps to start saying 80 everyday.


----------



## john59

I took the good ol' fly rod down to our pond.

I walked out to the middle of the pond ; no waders  ! ! !

YIKES ! ! !  My fishin hole won't thaw out till August----Froze solid.

Is this a global warming thing ????????

Anyhow ;  *Merry Christmas To All.*

john


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, December 24

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at  9:AM and "Good" at  4-6M . 

Temps are to hit 6 7 degrees with a 58% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 44 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Partly Cloudy, 72 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 62 %.

Overnight low,, Rain and 51 degrees and 70 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, December 25

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 5:30AM and "Good" at 12M and"Good" at 6M .

Temps are to hit  73  degrees with a 62% humidity.
 Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,  Showers and 52 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy, 51 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 62 %.

Overnight low,, Mostly Clear and 30 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

 Merry Christmas ya'll !


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, December 26


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM-12M and "Excellent" at 6M .

Temps are to hit 51 degrees with a 59% humidity.
Partly Cloudy/Windy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 27 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Sunny, 53 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 41 %.

Overnight low,, Clear and 26 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM and "Good" at 12M and"Excellent" at 6M .

Temps are to hit 53 degrees with a 39% humidity.
 Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Clear and 27 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Sunny, 59 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 37 %.

Overnight low,, Clear and 31 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.
Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, December 28 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:30AM and "Good" at 12M and"Excellent" at 6M .

Temps are to hit 58 degrees with a 39% humidity.
 Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Clear and 30 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Mostly Sunny, 65 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 39 %.

Overnight low,,  Partly Cloudy and 44 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.
Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, December 29

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:30AM and "Good" at 1M and"Good" at 6M .

Temps are to hit 64 degrees with a 41% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Mostly Cloudy and 44 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 AM Clouds/PM Sun, 73 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 59 %.

Overnight low,, Partly Cloudy and  51 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, December 30

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 2M and"Good" at 5M and "Good" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 72 degrees with a 63% humidity.
Partly Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and  51 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Partly Sunny, 77 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 66 %.

Overnight low,, Partly Cloudy and 55 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, December 31


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:30AM and  "Good" at 5M and "Good" at 9:30PM.

Temps are to hit 77 degrees with a 66% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,  Mostly Clear and 55 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny, 79 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 68 %.

Overnight low,, Partly Cloudy and 55 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, January 1 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8-12M and "Good" at 5:30PM and "Good" at  11M.

Temps are to hit 80 degrees with a 67% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Mostly Cloudy and 57 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny, 79 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 69 %.

Overnight low,,  Isolated T-Storms and 55 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

 Happy New Year and may you catch your daily limit each time you fish.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, January 2 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8-12M and "Good" at 6M and "Good" at 10M.

Temps are to hit 79 degrees with a 70% humidity.
Mostly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Mostly Cloudy and 54 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny, 7 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 63 %.

Overnight low,,  Partly Cloudy and 45 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Born 2 Fish said:


> Sunday, January 2
> 
> The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8-12M and "Good" at 6M and "Good" at 10M.
> 
> Temps are to hit 79 degrees with a 70% humidity.
> Mostly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.
> 
> Overnight low , Mostly Cloudy and 54 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.
> 
> --------------------------------------------
> Tomorrows forecast:
> 
> Mostly Sunny, 7 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
> Humidity is 63 %.
> 
> Overnight low,,  Partly Cloudy and 45 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.
> 
> Happy fishing ya'll.



7 = 71


----------



## Tnbob

ok, time for "live" reports!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, January 3 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8M and "Good" at 12M and "Good" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 71 degrees with a 58% humidity.
 Partly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Clear and 46 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 AM Clouds/PM Sun, 70 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 55 %.

Overnight low,, Clear and 46 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## DaveInTN

Hey, enough with the "spose to be good" posts....we want REAL EXPERIENCES now!!!  With pics!!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Lil' Lisa said:


> Yeah, you promised!



Look on My New Thread,


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, January 4


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8M and "Good" at 1M and "Good" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 75 degrees with a 68% humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 50 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Partly Cloudy, 75 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 68 %.

Overnight low,,  Partly Cloudy and 50 degrees and 20 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, January 5 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8M and "Good" at 1:30PM and "Good" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 75 degrees with a 65% humidity.
Mostly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 60 degrees and 60 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

AM Showers, 65 degrees, and 50 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 67 %.

Overnight low,, Partly Cloudy and 42 degrees and 0 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, January 6 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 9M and "Good" at 1-6: PM .

Temps are to hit 67 degrees with a 65% humidity.
AM T-Showers today with a 80 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 42 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Sunny, 66 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 64 %.

Overnight low,, Clear and 46 degrees and 0 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, January 7


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 9M and "Good" at 5: PM .

Temps are to hit 65 degrees with a 54% humidity.
 Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,  Clear and 49 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Sunny, 65 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 54 %.

Overnight low,, Clear and 49 degrees and 20 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, January 8 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8M and "Good" at 6: PM .

Temps are to hit 69 degrees with a 59% humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,Mostly Clear and 39 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny, 63 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 57 %.

Overnight low,,  Mostly Cloudyand 52 degrees and 20 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, January 9 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8M and "Good" at 12M and "Good" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 64 degrees with a 59% humidity.
 Mostly Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,Mostly Cloudy and 52 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

P M T-Storms, 77 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 75 %.

Overnight low,, Mostly Cloudy and 59 degrees and 20 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, January 10

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8M   and "Excellent" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 78 degrees with a 72% humidity.
 PM T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Mostly Cloudy and 58 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Partly Cloudy, 67 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 67 %.

Overnight low,, Mostly Clear and 42 degrees and 10 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, January 11 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:30PM and "Excellent" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 71 degrees with a 71% humidity.
 Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Mostly Clear and 41 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy, 57 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 44 %.

Overnight low,, Mostly Clear and 31 degrees and 0 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, January 12


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8M and  "Fair" at 12M and "Excellent" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 56 degrees with a 42% humidity.
 Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,  Clear and 30 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Sunny, 55 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 45 %.

Overnight low,, Mostly Clear and 35 degrees and 0 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Tnbob

Frank, you have to put some a.m.'s in there somewhere, your confusing me. 

You know how I like to get up before the crack of noon.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tnbob said:


> Frank, you have to put some a.m.'s in there somewhere, your confusing me.
> 
> You know how I like to get up before the crack of noon.



 you got it ! 

Thursday, January 13

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Fair" at 1:30PM and "Good" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 55 degrees with a 47% humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 34 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Sunny, 64 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 55 %.

Overnight low,, Clear and 42 degrees and 0 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## des1954

Frank - Just so you know....it's 29 degrees at my house right now and the water in the bird bath has turned to ice. I think all the grapefruit on my tree are no good because they've been frozen 3 times this season.  Ugh!!  Tomorrow's high is supposed to be 60 & sunny.  Woo-hoo!!  HEATWAVE!!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Deb, we got 19 here this morn,,a high today of 27. We had our pipes freeze on the one night on the first week of our vacation in Florida. Sorry bout your grapefruit, I'm sittn here eat'n a Florida orange as I type that we brought back with us and I'm here to tell ya'll it is some kinda GOOD !!
A fellow employee asked how'd I like our vacation to Florida, I told'em, "Great ! And there was even a couple days we didn't have to wear coats!"


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, January 14 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:30AM   and "Fair" at 5:30PM.

Temps are to hit 62 degrees with a  60% humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Clear and 42 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Mostly Sunny, 69 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 61 %.

Overnight low,, Mostly Cloudy and 46 degrees and 10 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## des1954

Mornin', Frank!  The bird bath is frozen over, again!!  It was supposed to have been a "tad" warmer last night than the night before.  Not so!  Temp right now at 6:15am is 27.  This isn't the Florida I'm accustomed to, and I blame Al Gore!!


----------



## 2goofycampers

It is 9 at our house. UGH


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, January 15


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at  9M and "Good" at 5:30PM.

Temps are to hit 68 degrees with a 61% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,Mostly Clear and 45 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Partly Cloudy, 69 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 63 %.

Overnight low,,  Partly Cloudy and 49 degrees and 10 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, January 16

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8M and "Good" at 5:30PM.

Temps are to hit 71 degrees with a 62% humidity.
 AM Clouds/PM Sun today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,  Showers late and 53 degrees and 50 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Rain/Thunder, 66 degrees, and 70 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 89 %.

Overnight low,,  T-Storms early and 57 degrees and 50 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, January 17

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Fair" at 7:30AM-12M and "Good" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 69 degrees with a 88% humidity.
 Rain/Thunder today with a 90 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Showers Early and 54 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Partly Cloudy, 73 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 79 %.

Overnight low,,  Partly Cloudy and 55 degrees and 20 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, January 18

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:30AM and "Good" at 12:30PM and "Good" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 73 degrees with a 76% humidity.
 AM Clouds/PM Sun today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 54 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Partly Cloudy, 73 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 73 %.

Overnight low,,  Partly Cloudy and 54 degrees and 10 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll .


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, January 19

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:30AM and "Good" at 1M and "Good" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 75 degrees with a 77% humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,   Mostly Clear and 56 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy, 75 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 77 %.

Overnight low,,  Mostly Clear and 56 degrees and 10 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, January 20 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:30AM and "Good" at 1:30PM and "Good" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 78 degrees with a 71% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,  T-Showers Late and 61 degrees and 60 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Scattered T-Storms, 65 degrees, and 50 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 89 %.

Overnight low,,  Showers Early and 51 degrees and 30 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, January 21

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Good" at 1M and "Good" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 63 degrees with a 87% humidity.
 Scattered T-Storms today with a 50 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,  Cloudy and 48 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:
 Partly Cloudy, 61 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 62 %.

Overnight low,,  Clear and 36 degrees and 0 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, January 22

 The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:30PM and "Good" at 5:30PM.

Temps are to hit 58 degrees with a 57% humidity.
AM Clouds/PM Sun today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,Mostly Clear and 35 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy, 62 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 49 %.

Overnight low,,Mostly Clear and 44 degrees and 10 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Tnbob

you need to get those temps up a little please although better than here.

 I would like a few more degrees please. 

Oh and some A.M. times would help too.

Thank you for your attention in this matter.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, January 22

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at The crack of 10am and "Good" at 5:30PM.

Temps are to hit 80 degrees with a 27% humidity.
AM /PM Sun today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,Mostly Clear and 65 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

There is the dream report.


----------



## Tnbob

I'm floating on a cloud!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, January 23

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 5:30PM.

Temps are to hit 62 degrees with a 43% humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Mostly Clear and 41 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy, 66 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 64 %.

Overnight low,, Partly Cloudy and 52 degrees and 20 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, January 24

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7-9:30AM and "Excellent" at 5:30PM.

Temps are to hit 70 degrees with a 65% humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,  Partly Cloudy and 54 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

PM T-Storms, 74 degrees, and 60 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 80 %.

Overnight low,, Heavy T-Storms/Wind and 64 degrees and 100 % chance of precip.

Haoopy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, January 25

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM and "Excellent" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 76 degrees with a 80% humidity.
Strong Storms today with a 100 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Part Strong Storms and 65 degrees and 100 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

AM Showers/Wind, 65 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 69 %.

Overnight low,,Mostly Clear and 41 degrees and 10 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, January 26


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:AM and "Good" at 12M and "Excellent" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 66 degrees with a 66% humidity.
 Partly Cloudy/Windy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,  Mostly Clear and 41 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:
 Mostly Sunny, 63 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 56 %.

Overnight low,,  Partly Cloudy and 42 degrees and 10 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, January 27

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Good" at 1M and "Excellent" at 7M.

Temps are to hit 63 degrees with a 56% humidity.
 Mostly Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,  Partly Cloudy and 43 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny, 63 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 56 %.

Overnight low,, Partly Cloudy and 43 degrees and 10 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Tnbob

Hey Hey Hey, I can't start my day without this report!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tnbob said:


> Hey Hey Hey, I can't start my day without this report!



Bobby, I don't know what happened,,but I swear to you, at 2:AM this morning I posted it,! I had a real hard time gett'n on the Dis but managed to post it thru the laptop, and then I proof read in in my blue lettering so I know that I hit the submit button.
Just don't know what happened

Try again in the morning. Sorry to ya'll,and Bob.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, January 29

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 9:AM and "Good" at 5M  .

Temps are to hit 73 degrees with a 58% humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Clear and 46 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:
Mostly Sunny, 74 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 58 %.

Overnight low,, Partly Cloudy and 52 degrees and 10 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Tnbob




----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, January 30 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 9:AM and "Good" at 5:30PM .

Temps are to hit 74 degrees with a 59% humidity.
 Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 52 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy, 75 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 61 %.

Overnight low,, Partly Cloudy and 55 degrees and 10 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, January 31

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7-10:AM and "Fair" at 12M and "Good" at 6M .

Temps are to hit 75 degrees with a 61% humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 54 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy, 79 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 70 %.

Overnight low,, Mostly Cloudy and 63 degrees and 10 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, February 1 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM and "Good" at 12M and "Good" at 6M .

Temps are to hit 79 degrees with a 670% humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 63 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

T-Storms, 79 degrees, and 60 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 78 %.

Overnight low,, Mostly Cloudy and 56 degrees and 20 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, February 2

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM and "Good" at 1M and "Good" at 6M .

Temps are to hit 81 degrees with a 78% humidity.
 Scattered T-Storms today with a 50 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Cloudy and 59 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Cloudy, 69 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 72 %.

Overnight low,, Cloudy and 59 degrees and 20 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, February 3 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:30AM and "Good" at 1:30PM and "Good" at 6M .

Temps are to hit 68 degrees with a 75% humidity.
 Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Cloudy and 60 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Cloudy, 81 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 77 %.

Overnight low,, Partly Cloudy and 61 degrees and 20 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, February 4 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Good" at 2M and "Good" at 6M .

Temps are to hit 80 degrees with a 78% humidity.
Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Mostly Cloudy and 62 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

PM Showers, 72 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 79 %.

Overnight low,, Partly Cloudy and 50 degrees and 20 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, February 5 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Fair"  from 1-6:30PM  .

Temps are to hit 74 degrees with a 78% humidity.
PM Showers today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,  Showers and 53 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms, 70 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 62 %.

Overnight low,,  Scattered T-Storms and 57 degrees and 80 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, February 6 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 830:AM and "Good" from 5M .

Temps are to hit 68 degrees with a 72% humidity.
 Few Showers today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Showers and 58 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms, 76 degrees, and 60 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 77 %.

Overnight low,,  Rain/Thunder and 49 degrees and 70 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, February 7


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at  9:AM and "Excellent" from 5M .

Temps are to hit 76 degrees with a 82% humidity.
 Rain/Thunder today with a 70 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Rain Early and 50 degrees and 70 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Sunny, 65 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 55 %.

Overnight low,,  Clear and 43 degrees and 10 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, February 8 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:30AM and "Excellent" from 6M .

Temps are to hit 63 degrees with a 55% humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Clear and 42 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny, 73 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 58 %.

Overnight low,, Partly Cloudy and 53 degrees and 20 % chance of precip.

 Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, February 9 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8: AM and "Good" at 12M and "Excellent" at 6M .

Temps are to hit 73 degrees with a 58% humidity.
 Mostly Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Mostly Cloudy and 55 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Showers, 64 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 73 %.

Overnight low,, Showers and 54 degrees and 30 % chance of precip.
Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, February 10 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:30 AM and "Good" at 12:30PM and "Excellent" at 6:30PM .

Temps are to hit 63 degrees with a 83% humidity.
 T-Showers today with a 60 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Cloudy and 52 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Mostly Cloudy, 67 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 72 %.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudyand 47 degrees and 10 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, February 11 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7: AM and "Good" at 1 M and "Excellent" at 6:30PM .

Temps are to hit 64 degrees with a 77% humidity.
 Partly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,Partly Cloudy and 44 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Sunny, 65 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 50 %.

Overnight low,  Mostly Clear and 41 degrees and 0 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, February 12  

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8: AM and "Good" at 1 M and "Good" at 7M .

Temps are to hit 64 degrees with a 42% humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Clear and 39 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Sunny, 67 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 42 %.

Overnight low, Clear and 42 degrees and 0 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, February 13

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 9:AM and "Good" at 1:-9M .

Temps are to hit 68 degrees with a 42% humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Clear and 41 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Sunny, 71 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 48 %.

Overnight low, Clear and 45 degrees and 0 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, February 14


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 9:AM and "Good" at  5M and "Good" at 10M.

Temps are to hit 71 degrees with a 43% humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Clear and 45 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny, 73 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 61 %.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 54 degrees and 10 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, February 15

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:30AM-12M and "Good" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 74 degrees with a 58% humidity.
MostlySunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 55 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Partly Cloudy, 73 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 66 %.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 56 degrees and 10 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, February 16

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM and "Good" at 12M and "Good" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 74 degrees with a 71% humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 55 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Partly Cloudy, 78 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 66 %.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 56 degrees and 0 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## treehugnmama

my 6 year old is quite the fisherwomen.  She puts on her own bait and takes of her own fish (within reason otherwise mom helps) and she is so excited to fish at disney....I know we will have to pry the pole out of her hands to go to the poarks.  Can't wait to try the fishing


----------



## Born 2 Fish

treehugnmama said:


> my 6 year old is quite the fisherwomen.  She puts on her own bait and takes of her own fish (within reason otherwise mom helps) and she is so excited to fish at disney....I know we will have to pry the pole out of her hands to go to the poarks.  Can't wait to try the fishing



Does my heart so good to hear thet young'ns like to fish, specially when they like fish'n as much as your girl, 

If she (ya'll) would like a couple Fort tips ,PM me and I'll try to help.

Hope ya'll have the GRANDEST of time at Disney, AND catch the biggest fish at Disney !


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, February 17 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 12:30PM and "Good" at 6:30PM.

Temps are to hit 79 degrees with a 65% humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Clear and 56 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy, 81 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 61 %.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 55 degrees and 0 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, February 18


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM and "Good" at 12:30PM and "Good" at 6:30PM.

Temps are to hit 81 degrees with a 62% humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Clear and 54 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Sunny, 80 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 59 %.

Overnight low,  Clear and 59 degrees and 0 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, February 19


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Good" at 1M and "Good" at 7M.

Temps are to hit 80 degrees with a 58% humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Clear and 57 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly unny, 79 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 67 %.

Overnight low, Mostly Clear and 58 degrees and 10 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, February 20 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good" at 8:AM and "Good" at 1-7M  .

Temps are to hit 80 degrees with a 63% humidity.
Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 57 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny, 84 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 63 %.

Overnight low, Mostly Clear and 58 degrees and 10 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, February 21

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 2-7M .

Temps are to hit 84 degrees with a 62% humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Mostly Clear and 60 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy, 82 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 68 %.

Overnight low, Mostly Clear and 58 degrees and 10 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, February 22


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good" at 8:AM and "Excellent" at 5M .

Temps are to hit 83 degrees with a 64% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Mostly Clear and 58 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:
Mostly Sunny, 81 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 65 %.

Overnight low, Mostly Clear and 56 degrees and 10 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, February 23


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good" at 8:AM and "Good" at 12M and "Excellent" at 6M .

Temps are to hit 81 degrees with a 66% humidity.
 Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Mostly Clear and 57 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny, 82 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 64 %.

Overnight low,  Partly Cloudy and 61 degrees and 10 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, February 24 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:AM and "Good" at 12M and "Excellent" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 83 degrees with a 65% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,  Partly Cloudy and 60 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny, 84 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 41 %.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 61 degrees and 10 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, February 25 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Good" at 1M and "Excellent" at 6:30PM.

Temps are to hit 85 degrees with a 62% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,  Mostly Clear and 61 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Partly Cloudy, 82 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is  67 %.

Overnight low,  Mostly Clear and 59 degrees and 10 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, February 26 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Good" at 1M and "Excellent" at 7M.

Temps are to hit 83 degrees with a 67% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Clear and 59 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy, 86 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 61 %.

Overnight low, Clear and 62 degrees and 10 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, February 27

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 1-9:30M  .

Temps are to hit 87 degrees with a 59% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,Mostly Clear and 63 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny, 87 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 63 %.

Overnight low,  Partly Cloudy and 64 degrees and 10 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, February 28 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM and "Good" at 4-7M and  "Good" at 11M.

Temps are to hit 87 degrees with a 62% humidity.
 Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 65 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Few Showers, 77 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 72 %.

Overnight low,  Partly Cloudy and 57 degrees and 20 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, March 1 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:AM-12M and "Good" at 4-7M and "Good" at 11M.

Temps are to hit 76 degrees with a 74% humidity.
 Scattered T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 58 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Partly Cloudy, 77 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 60 %.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 57 degrees and 0 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, March 2 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:AM-12M and "Good" at  6M.

Temps are to hit 77 degrees with a 58% humidity.
 Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 57 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy, 78 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 54 %.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 58 degrees and 0 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, March 3

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:AM  and "Good" at  12M and "Excellent" at 6:30M.

Temps are to hit 78 degrees with a 55% humidity.
 Partly Cloudy today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 58 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy, 78 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 57 %.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 59 degrees and 10 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, March 4 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM and "Good" at 1M and "Excellent" at  7M.

Temps are to hit 78 degrees with a 55% humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 59 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy, 80 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 61 %.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 62 degrees and 20 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, March 5 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:30AM and "Good" at 1M and "Excellent" at 7M.

Temps are to hit 81 degrees with a 59% humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 62 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Scattered T-Storms, 80 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 69 %.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 53 degrees and 10 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, March 6

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Excellent" at 2M and " Good" at 7M.

Temps are to hit 78 degrees with a 72% humidity.
 T-Storms today with a 80 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 52 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny, 77 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 49 %.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 54 degrees and 10 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, March 7 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:30AM and   "Good" at 2-7M.

Temps are to hit 76 degrees with a 51% humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Clear and 53 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny, 80 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 57 %.

Overnight low,  Mostly Clear and 58 degrees and 10 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, March 8

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 2-6:30PM.

Temps are to hit 81 degrees with a 59% humidity.
 Partly Cloudy today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 60 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Partly Cloudy, 84 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 58 %.

Overnight low,  T-Storms Late and 64 degrees and 60 % chance of precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, March 9

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7-9:AM and "Excellent" at  5M.

Temps are to hit 84 degrees with a 61% humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Scattered T-Storms and 65 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy, 72 degrees, and 50 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 69 %.

Overnight low,  Clear and 46 degrees and 0 % chance of precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, March 10

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7-9:AM and "Good" at 12M "Excellent" at 4M.

Temps are to hit 72 degrees with a 72% humidity.
 Scattered T-Storms today with a 50 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 45 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Sunny, 69 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 43 %.

Overnight low, Clear and 43 degrees and 0 % chance of precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, March 11

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 6:30AM and "Good" at 12M and "Excellent" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 69 degrees with a 42% humidity.
Sunny today with a  0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Clear and 42 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny, 75 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 40 %.

Overnight low, Clear and 46 degrees and 0 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, March 12 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at  7:AM and "Good" at 1M and "Excellent" at 7M.

Temps are to hit 75 degrees with a 40% humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Clear and 45 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny, 80 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 47 %.

Overnight low, Clear and 51 degrees and 0 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, March 13

The best fishing on Bay Lake TOD8Y is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Good" at 3M and "Excellent" at 7M.

Temps are to hit 80 degrees with a 50% humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Clear and 51 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny, 82 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 56 %.

Overnight low,  Partly Cloudy and 56 degrees and 10 % chance of precip.


Happy fishoing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, March 14

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 9:AM and "Good" at 2M and "Excellent" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 82 degrees with a 54% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,  Partly Cloudy and 56 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Partly Cloudy, 81 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 61 %.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 58 degrees and 10 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, March 15


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good" at 7-9:30AM and "Good" at 6-11M  .

Temps are to hit 82 degrees with a 59% humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 58 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy, 83 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 60 %.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 57 degrees and 0 % chance of precip.

happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, March 16 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good" at 7:30AM-1M and "Good" at  5-8:30PM .

Temps are to hit 82 degrees with a 59% humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 56 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny, 82 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 57 %.

Overnight low,  Clear and 55 degrees and 0 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, March 17

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM and "Good" at 1M and "Excellent" at 7:30PM.

Temps are to hit 83 degrees with a 56% humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Clear and 54 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Sunny, 83 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 56 %.

Overnight low, Clear and 53 degrees and 0 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, March 18 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM and "Good" at 1M and "Excellent" at 7M.

Temps are to hit 84 degrees with a 59% humidity.
Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Clear and 54 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Sunny, 86 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 53 %.

Overnight low, Clear and 56 degrees and 0 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, March 19 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM and "Good" at 2M and "Excellent" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 87 degrees with a 51% humidity.
 Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Clear and 58 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Partly Cloudy, 81 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 64 %.

Overnight low, Clear and 62 degrees and 0 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, March 20
First Day of Spring !

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Excellent" at 2:30PM and "Excellent" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 83 degrees with a 61% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Mostly Clear and 61 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:
 Mostly Sunny, 83 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 57 %.

Overnight low, Mostly Clear and 54 degrees and 0 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, March 21


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Good" at 3M and "Good" at 7M.

Temps are to hit 83 degrees with a 58% humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Clear and 55 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:
Sunny, 86 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 56 %.

Overnight low, Clear and 59 degrees and 0 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, March 22


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be   "Good" at 3M and "Good" at 7:30-9:30AM and "Good" at 1-8:30PM.

Temps are to hit 86 degrees with a 57% humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Clear and 59 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:
Sunny, 88 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 55 %.

Overnight low, Mostly Clear and 61 degrees and 10 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, March 23 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be   "Good" at 7:30-10:AM and "Excellent" at  6M.

Temps are to hit 88 degrees with a 55% humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Mostly Clear and 62 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:
Mostly Sunny, 87 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 63 %.

Overnight low, Mostly Clear and 59 degrees and 10 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, March 24 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8AM and "Good" at  1M and "Excellent" at 6:30PM.

Temps are to hit 87 degrees with a 62% humidity.
 Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,Mostly Clear and 59 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:
Sunny, 85 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 50 %.

Overnight low, Clear and 57 degrees and 0 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, March 25

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excelent" at 7:30AM and "Good" at 2:30M and "Excellent" at 7:30PM.

Temps are to hit 84 degrees with a 50% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Mostly Clear and 56 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:
Sunny, 88 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 49 %.

Overnight low, Clear and 62 degrees and 0 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, March 26 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at  8:AM and "Good" at 2M and "Excellent" at  8M.

Temps are to hit 88 degrees with a 49% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Mostly Clear and 63 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:
Mostly Sunny, 91 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 54 %.

Overnight low,  Isolated T-Storms and 66 degrees with 30 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, March 27


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 9:AM and "Good" at 3M and "Excellent" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 91 degrees with a 54% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,  Isolated T-Storms and 68 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 T-Storms , 83 degrees, and 80 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 73 %.

Overnight low,  Scattered T-Storms and 60 degrees with 60 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, March 28

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 9:AM and "Good" at 3M and "Excellent" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 80 degrees with a 76% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 80 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,  Scattered T-Storms and 66 degrees and 60 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms , 80 degrees, and 60 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 76 %.

Overnight low, T-Storms Early and 66 degrees with 40 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Nicoal13

Hey Frank,

Wondering if you could help me out. We'll be at VWL in a little more than a month. DH is planning on walking over to the Fort to fish in Bay Lake. 

He will be bringing his own fishing equipment. We're flying Airtran and they say that he can bring 2 rods and 1 reel. Wondering if we buy a airline approved rod case, that can fit more rods than the 2 allowed by Airtran if he can just pack the rod case with as many will fit. I know this is the camping board and not many have this problem, but thought you might know where we can find someone on the Disboards with experience in flying with fishing equipment. 

I'll also be subbing to the thread so DH can check it daily when we are there!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Good question. Maybe the transportation or resorts boards could give you a good answer. The only time we flew with fishing equipment we bought a telescopic rod that would fit in a suitcase.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, March 29 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 9:AM and "Good" at 6-11M .

Temps are to hit 82 degrees with a 77% humidity.
PM T-Storms today with a 50 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Scattered T-Storms and 67 degrees and 50 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms , 85 degrees, and 50 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 74 %.

Overnight low, Scattered T-Storms and 68 degrees with 50 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, March 30

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM-12M and "Good" at 5-9M .

Temps are to hit 81 degrees with a 75% humidity.
 Scattered T-Storms today with a 60 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Scattered T-Storms and 70 degrees and 50 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

T-Storms , 75 degrees, and 80 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 80 %.

Overnight low, T-Storms Early and 69 degrees with 50 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, March 31


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM-2M and "Good" at  7M .

Temps are to hit 76 degrees with a 82% humidity.
T-Storms today with a 80 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Clouds Early/Clearing Late , 59 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Sunny , 80 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 53 %.

Overnight low,  Clear and 58 degrees with 0 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, April 1 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:30AM and "Good" at 12:30PM and "Excellent" at 7:30PM.

Temps are to hit 79 degrees with a 56% humidity.
Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Clear and 57 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms , 84 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 56 %.

Overnight low, Clear and 60 degrees with 0 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.



This will be the last post I make on the Bay Lake Fishing thread.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Born 2 Fish said:


> Friday, April 1
> .
> 
> This will be the last post I make on the Bay Lake Fishing thread.




APRIL FOOLS !!

Just kidding,, see ya in the  morning !


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, April 2

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:30AM and "Excellent" at 1M and "Excellent" at 7:30PM.

Temps are to hit 83 degrees with a 56% humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Clear and 60 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Sunny , 84 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 55 %.

Overnight low, Clear and 63 degrees with 0 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, April 3

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at  8:AM and "Excellent" at 2M and "Excellent" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 83 degrees with a 52% humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Clear and 64 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Sunny , 90 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 61 %.

Overnight low, Mostly Clear and 69 degrees with1 0 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, April 4

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Excellent" at 3M and "Good" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 90 degrees with a 60% humidity.
Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,  Isolated T-Storms and 69 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 T-Storms, 73 degrees, and 80 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 70 %.

Overnight low, Mostly Clear and 52 degrees with 20 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, April 5

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Excellent" at 3M and "Good" at 7:30PM.

Temps are to hit 73 degrees with a 74% humidity.
T-Storms today with a 80 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,  Partly Cloudy and 52 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Sunny, 78 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 49 %.

Overnight low, Clear and 58 degrees with 0 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, April 6

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7-10:AM and "Good" at 1-9M .

Temps are to hit 78 degrees with a 49% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Mostly Clear and 59 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny , 86 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is  60 %.

Overnight low, Mostly Clear and 65 degrees with 10 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, April 7 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at  8:AM and "Good" at  3-8M .

Temps are to hit 85 degrees with a 64% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Mostly Clear and 65 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny , 89 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 63 %.

Overnight low,  Partly Cloudy and 66 degrees with 10 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, April 8 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM and "Good" at 1M and "Excellent" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 89 degrees with a 62% humidity.
 Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,  Clear and 66 degrees and20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Sunny, 91 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 59 %.

Overnight low, Clear and 67 degrees with 0 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, April 9 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:30AM and "Good" at 1:30PM and "Excellent" at 7:30PM.

Temps are to hit 91 degrees with a 60% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Clear and 67 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Sunny, 92 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 58 %.

Overnight low,  Partly Cloudy and 68 degrees with 10 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, April 10

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:30AM and "Good" at 1:30PM and "Excellent" at 7:30PM.

Temps are to hit 92 degrees with a 56% humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Clear and 68 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Sunny, 93 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 56 %.

Overnight low,  Mostly Clear and 67 degrees with 10 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, April 11 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Good" at 2:30PM and "Excellent" at 8:30PM.

Temps are to hit 93 degrees with a 56% humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Clear and 67 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 PM T-Storms, 86 degrees, and5 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 62 %.

Overnight low,  Partly Cloudy and 60 degrees with 20 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, April 12  

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:30AM and "Good" at  3M and "Excellent" at  9M.

Temps are to hit 86 degrees with a 63% humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 80 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,  Partly Cloudy and 60 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Sunny, 84 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 49 %.

Overnight low,   Mostly Clear and 60 degrees with 0 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, April 13

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at  9:AM and "Good" at 3M and " Good" at 6-11M.

Temps are to hit 85 degrees with a 50% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,  Mostly Clear and 60 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy, 86 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 52 %.

Overnight low,  Partly Cloudy and 66 degrees with 10 % chance of precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, April 14

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 9:AM and "Good" at 7M and "Good" at 11M.

Temps are to hit 87 degrees with a 52% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 66 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny, 87 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 61 %.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 68 degrees with 20 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, April 15

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM and "Good" at 12:30PM and "Good" at 7:30PM.

Temps are to hit 87 degrees with a 62% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 68 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy, 90 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 58 %.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 65 degrees with 10 % chance of precip.

 Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, April 16 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM and "Excellent" at 12M and "Excellent" at 7:30PM.

Temps are to hit 90 degrees with a 58% humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,  Clear and 64 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Sunny, 85 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 47 %.

Overnight low,  Clear and 62 degrees with 0 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, April 17 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:AM and "Excellent" at 1M and "Excellent" at 7M.

Temps are to hit 84 degrees with a 47% humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Clear and 61 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny, 89 degrees, and20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 56 %.

Overnight low,  Partly Cloudy and 66 degrees with 20 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, April 18 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Excellent" at 2:30PM and "Excellent" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 89 degrees with a 56% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Mostly Clear and 67 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny, 92 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 57 %.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 68 degrees with 20 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, April 19 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:30AM and "Excellent" at 3M and "Good" at 7:30PM.

Temps are to hit 89 degrees with a 56% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 68 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny, 92 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 57 %.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 67 degrees with 10 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## OrlandoUnited

Is the purpose of this thread just to increase your post count?  

"Spam:

Please do not post spam (post pointless messages) to increase post count. Abusers will have their posts deleted and their forum access removed. "

Yet this thread is allowed to be 11 pages long?  I've heard that the camping board is the lawless area of these boards.  They weren't kidding!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

OrlandoUnited said:


> Is the purpose of this thread just to increase your post count?
> 
> "Spam:
> 
> Please do not post spam (post pointless messages) to increase post count. Abusers will have their posts deleted and their forum access removed. "
> 
> Yet this thread is allowed to be 11 pages long?  I've heard that the camping board is the lawless area of these boards.  They weren't kidding!



Is the purpose of your post  just to increase your post count?  

"Spam:

Please do not post spam (post pointless messages/posts) to increase your post count.  "


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, April 20 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 9:AM and "Good" at 3M and "Good" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 92 degrees with a 57% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 67 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny, 92 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 54 %.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 65 degrees with 10 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, April 21 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 9:AM and "Good" at 3:-9PM .

Temps are to hit 91 degrees with a 55% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 65 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Isolated T-Storms, 90 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 55%.

Overnight low,  Isolated T Storms and 66 degrees with 30 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, April 22

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:AM and "Good" at 1M and "Excellent" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 90 degrees with a 56% humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Clear and 66 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny, 90 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 58%.

Overnight low, Clear and 69 degrees with 0 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, April 23 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:30AM and "Good" at 1:30PM and "Excellent" at 7:30PM.

Temps are to hit 90 degrees with a 59% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,  Partly Cloudy and 69 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny, 89 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 59%.

Overnight low, Clear and 67 degrees with 0 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, April 24

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:30AM and "Good" at 1:30PM and "Excellent" at 7:30PM.

Temps are to hit 86 degrees with a 61% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 68 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny , 89 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 62%.

Overnight low, Mostly Clear and 69 degrees with 10 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, April 25 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Good" at 2:30PM and "Excellent" at  9M.

Temps are to hit 89 degrees with a 63% humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 70 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

PM T-Storms , 90 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 62%.

Overnight low,  Isolated T-Storms and 70 degrees with 30 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, April 26

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 3M and "Excellent" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 90 degrees with a 64% humidity.
 Scattered T-Storms today with a 50 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,  Isolated T-Storms and 70 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Isolated T-Storms , 95 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 58%.

Overnight low,  Mostly Clear and 71 degrees with 10 % chance of precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, April 27

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at  9:AM and "Good" at 3M and "Good" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 94 degrees with a 60% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 60 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Mostly Clear and 73 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated T-Storms , 91 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 62%.

Overnight low,  Scattered T-Storms and 69 degrees with 40 % chance of precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, April 28 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good" at 9:AM and "Fair" at 12-5:30PM and "Good" at 7-11M.

Temps are to hit 92 degrees with a 62% humidity.
 Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,  Scattered T-Storms and 69 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Partly Cloudy , 85 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 54%.

Overnight low,  Clear and 63 degrees with 0 % chance of precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, April 29

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good" at 6:AM - 12M   and "Good" at 7M.

Temps are to hit 84 degrees with a 55% humidity.
 AM Showers today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,  Clear and 62 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Sunny , 87 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 45%.

Overnight low, Clear and 66 degrees with 0 % chance of precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, April 30 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good" at 7:AM and "Good" at 12M and "Good" at 7:30PM.

Temps are to hit 88 degrees with a 45% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Clear and 65 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny , 89 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 54%.

Overnight low, Mostly Clear and 67 degrees with 10 % chance of precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, May 1

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at  7:AM and "Excellent" at 12M and "Excellent" at 7:30PM.

Temps are to hit 89 degrees with a 54% humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,  Clear and 67 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Sunny , 90 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 55%.

Overnight low, Clear and 68 degrees with 0 % chance of precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, May 2 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:30AM and "Excellent" at 1:30PM and "Excellent" at 7:30PM.

Temps are to hit 91 degrees with a 52% humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Part;y Cloudy and 67 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Sunny , 90 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 56%.

Overnight low, Clear and 68 degrees with 0 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, May 3 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at  8:AM and "Excellent" at 2:30PM and "Excellent" at  8M.

Temps are to hit 90 degrees with a 56% humidity.
 Mostly Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 68 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny , 87 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 59%.

Overnight low,  Isolated T-Storms and 62 degrees with 30 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, May 4 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:30AM and "Excellent" at 3M and "Good" at 8:30PM.

Temps are to hit 86 degrees with a 60% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 64 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny , 84 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 49%.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 63 degrees with 10 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, May 5


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at  6-9:AM and   "Good" at 3-9M.

Temps are to hit 84 degrees with a 48% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,  Mostly Clear and 64 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:
 Isolated T-Storms , 85 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 59%.

Overnight low, Isolated t-Storms and 65 degrees with 30 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, May 6

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 6-9:AM and "Good" at 3-9M.

Temps are to hit 84 degrees with a 61% humidity.
 Scattered T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,  Partly Cloudy and 62 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Sunny , 89 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 46%.

Overnight low, Clear and 65 degrees with 0 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, May 7 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at  7:AM and " Good" at 12M and "Excellent" at  6M.

Temps are to hit 88 degrees with a 46% humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,  Clear and 65 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Sunny , 92 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 50%.

Overnight low,  Clear and 66 degrees with 0 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, May 8


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 6:30AM and "Excellent" at 1M and "Excellent" at 6:30PM.

Temps are to hit 91 degrees with a 49% humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Clear and 66 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Sunny , 94 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 52%.

Overnight low,  Mostly Clear and 70 degrees with 10 % chance of precip.


Happy Mothers Day


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, May 9 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:30AM and "Good" at 2:30PM and "Excellent" at 7:30PM.

Temps are to hit 93 degrees with a 56% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 70 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny , 94 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 56%.

Overnight low,  Partly Cloudy and 71 degrees with 10 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, May 10 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at  8:AM and "Good" at 2M and "Excellent" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 94 degrees with a 55% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 70 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated  T-Storms , 95 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 52%.

Overnight low,  Isolated T-Storms and 71 degrees with 30 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, May 11


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 3M and "Excellent" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 94 degrees with a 54% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 70 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated T-Storms , 94 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 56%.

Overnight low, Isolated T-Storms and 71 degrees with 30 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, May 12


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at  9:AM and "Good" at 3M and "Excellent" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 93 degrees with a 56% humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,  Isolated T-Storms and 71 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated T-Storms , 94 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 56%.

Overnight low, Isolated T-Storms and 70 degrees with 30 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, May 13,,,,
hakuna matata

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 6:AM-12M and "Good" at 6-9M  .

Temps are to hit 94 degrees with a 55% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 70 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy , 89 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 58%.

Overnight low, Isolated T-Storms and 69 degrees with 30 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, May 14

 The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 6:30AM-1M and "Good" at 7M .

Temps are to hit 88 degrees with a 60% humidity.
PM T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,  Isolated T-Storms and 69 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated T-Storms , 87 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 60%.

Overnight low,  Clear and 66 degrees with 0 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, May 15 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 6:30AM and "Excellent" at 12M and "Excellent" at  7M.

Temps are to hit 87 degrees with a 60% humidity.
 AM T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Clear and 65 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny , 84 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 54%.

Overnight low, Mostly Clear and 64 degrees with 10 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, May 16 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:AM and "Excellent" at 12:30PM and "Excellent" at 7:30PM.

Temps are to hit 83 degrees with a 10% humidity.
 Partly Cloudy today with a 51 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 63 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:
 Partly Cloudy/Windy , 81 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 52%.

Overnight low, Clear and 61 degrees with 0 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, May 17

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:30AM and "Excellent" at 2: PM and "Excellent" at  8M.

Temps are to hit 82 degrees with a 10% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 50 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,  Mostly Clear and 61 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Sunny , 84 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 48%.

Overnight low, Mostly Clear and 61 degrees with 0 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, May 18

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:30AM and "Excellent" at 2:30 PM and "Excellent" at 8:30PM.

Temps are to hit 83 degrees with a 0% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 47 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Clear and 61 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Sunny , 90 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 46%.

Overnight low,  Partly Cloudy and 68 degrees with 0 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Apparently, due to circumstances beyond my control  , I was unable to post this report at a appropriate time today, so here it is..

 Thursday, May 19 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 6-9AM and "Excellent" at  3PM and "Good" at 9PM.

Temps are to hit 88 degrees with a 0% humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 69 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy , 93 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 56%.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 71 degrees with 20 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, May 20

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7-9:AM and   "Good" at 3-9M.

Temps are to hit 94 degrees with a 57% humidity.
Sunny today with a  0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,  Clear and 70 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny , 94 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 56%.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 71 degrees with 10 % chance of precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, May 21 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at  6:30:AM and "Excellent" at  6M.

Temps are to hit 94 degrees with a 55% humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Clear and 71 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Sunny , 96 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 53%.

Overnight low,  Mostly Clear and 71 degrees with 10 % chance of precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, May 22 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 6:30AM and "Good" at 12M and "Excellent" at 6:30PM.

Temps are to hit 96 degrees with a  53% humidity.
Mostly Sunnytoday with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,  Mostly Clear and 71 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny , 94 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 54%.

Overnight low,  Mostly Clear and 69 degrees with 10 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, May 23


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at  7:AM and "Good" at 2M and "Excellent" at 7:30PM.

Temps are to hit 94 degrees with a 53% humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,  Partly Cloudy and 69 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny , 95 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 51%.

Overnight low,  Partly Cloudy and 69 degrees with 10 % chance of precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, May 24 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:AM and "Good" at 1:30PM and "Excellent" at  8M.

Temps are to hit 95 degrees with a 52% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,  Mostly Clear and 69 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny , 95 degrees, and10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 53%.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 70 degrees with 0 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, May 25


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Good" at 2:30PM and "Excellent" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 94 degrees with a 54% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,  Partly Cloudy and 70 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny , 92 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 56%.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 71 degrees with 10 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, May 26


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Good" at 3M and "Excellent" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 92 degrees with a 57% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 71 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

PM T-Storms , 89 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 61%.

Overnight low,  T-Storms Early and 71 degrees with 40 % chance of precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, May 28 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good 6-9:AM and "Good" at 6-9M .

Temps are to hit 9o degrees with a 62% humidity.
PM T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , T-Storms Early and 71 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

PM T-Storms , 89 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 61%.

Overnight low, T-Storms Early and 71 degrees with 40 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, May 29 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good 6:AM- 1M and "Good" at 5-9M .

Temps are to hit 91 degrees with a 59% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,  Partly Cloudy and 71 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated T-Storms/Wind , 90 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 60%.

Overnight low,  Partly Cloudy and 71 degrees with 10 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

My hat is off and my hand is over my heart in honor of all those that are no longer with us and for all those defending our freedoms.


Monday, May 30 , Memorial Day

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:AM and "Good" at 12M and "Good" at M.

Temps are to hit 91 degrees with a 57% humidity.
 Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 71 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy , 91 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 57%.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 71 degrees with 10 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## WeCampDisney

Frank thank you so much for your daily fishing reports! You do a great service to help us all. We will be there Friday for 9 days. Bringing our fishing gear. Son in law and I will walk the banks casting for bass. We will also fish for pan fish or whatever with 3 year old Ava. I would be very appreciative for any tips on hot spots or techniques. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, May 31 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:30:AM and "Excellent" at 1M and "Good" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 92 degrees with a 56% humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 71 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms , 89 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 59%.

Overnight low,  Partly Clousy and 71 degrees with 40 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday,June1

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:30:AM and "Excellent" at 1:30PM and "Good" at 8:30PM.

Temps are to hit 90 degrees with a 60% humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a510 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 71 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy , 91 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 57%.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 71 degrees with 10 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, June 2

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7-9:AM and "Excellent" at 3M and "Good" at  7-9M.

Temps are to hit 91 degrees with a 57% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,  Clear and 71 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny , 92 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 56%.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 71 degrees with 0 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, June 3

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 6-9:AM and "Excellent" at 3M and "Good" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 92 degrees with a 57% humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Mostly Clear and 71 degrees and 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Sunny , 93 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 56%.

Overnight low,  Mostly Clear and 72 degrees with 10 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, June 4 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 6:30-9:AM and "Good" at 3-9M.

Temps are to hit 93 degrees with a 57% humidity.
 Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,  Partly Cloudy and 72 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy , 94 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 54%.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 71 degrees with 10 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, June 5 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at  7:AM and "Good" at 4-9M.

Temps are to hit 94 degrees with a 53% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 70 degrees and 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy , 86 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 51%.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 74 degrees with 10 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, June 6


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:AM and "Good" at 1M and "Excellent" at 6:30M.

Temps are to hit 94 degrees with a 54% humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 73 degrees and210 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:
 Isolated T-Storms , 94 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 54%.

Overnight low,  Isolated T-Storms and 72 degrees with 30 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, June 7


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:AM and "Good" at 2:30PM and "Excellent" at 7:30M.

Temps are to hit 94 degrees with a 55% humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 72 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy , 92 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 57%.

Overnight low,  Partly Cloudy and 72 degrees with 10 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, June 8

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:30AM and "Good" at 2:30PM and "Excellent" at 8:30M.

Temps are to hit 91 degrees with a 57% humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 71 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated T-Storms , 90 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 60%.

Overnight low,  Isolated T-Storms and 71 degrees with 30 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, June 9


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7-9:AM and "Good" at 2M and "Excellent" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 91 degrees with a 59% humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 72 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

PM T-Storms , 91 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 60%.

Overnight low, Isolated T-Storms and 71 degrees with 30 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, June 10

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 9:AM and "Good" at 3M and "Excellent" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 90 degrees with a 62% humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,  Isolated T-Storms and 71 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated T-Storms , 90 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 61%.

Overnight low,  Partly Cloudy and 71 degrees with 20 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, June 11


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 6:AM-12M and "Good" at 3M and "Good" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 89 degrees with a 64% humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Isolated T-Storms and 71 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated T-Storms , 94 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 57%.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 74 degrees with 20 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, June 12

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 6:AM-12M  and "Good" at 6- 9M.

Temps are to hit 95 degrees with a 55% humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Partly Cloudy and 74 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated T-Storms , 97 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 53%.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 76 degrees with 20 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## tink6032

Hi there campers,
do you need a florida fishing license to fish at Disney.

thanks


----------



## tink6032

Hi there campers,
do you need a florida fishing license to fish at Disney.

thanks


----------



## Born 2 Fish

tink6032 said:


> Hi there campers,
> do you need a florida fishing license to fish at Disney.
> 
> thanks



Nope, 
Disney is private property and Florida law says you don'rt have to have a fish'n lie. to fish private property,,
soooo Happy Fishing !!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, June 13 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:AM  and "Good" at 12M and "Good" at 6-9M.

Temps are to hit 96 degrees with a 55% humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Isolated T-Storms and 75 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny , 96 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 60%.

Overnight low, Partly Cloudy and 77 degrees with 20 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, June 14

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:AM and "Excellent" at 1M and "Good" at 6-9M.

Temps are to hit 97 degrees with a 58% humidity.
PM T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , Isolated T-Storms and 77 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated T-Storms , 98 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 57%.

Overnight low,  Isolated T-Storms and 77 degrees with 30 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, June 15

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:AM and "Excellent" at 1M and "Good" at 6-9M.

Temps are to hit 97 degrees with a 57% humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low , 
Isolated T-Storms and 76 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

PM T-Storms , 96 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 60%.

Overnight low, 
 T-Storms Early and 76 degrees with 40 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## CDNCruiser

Born 2 Fish said:


> Wednesday, June 15
> 
> The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:AM and "Excellent" at 1M and "Good" at 6-9M.
> 
> Temps are to hit 97 degrees with a 57% humidity.
> Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.
> 
> Overnight low ,
> Isolated T-Storms and 76 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.
> 
> Happy fishing ya'll.



Golly gee Frank!           Isn't that *too hot *to fish?


----------



## Born 2 Fish

CDNCruiser said:


> Golly gee Frank!           Isn't that *too hot *to fish?



,,your ask'n me if it's too hot to fish !



well, ya also gotta remember, fish'n isn't always about catch'n,


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, June 16

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:30AM and "Excellent" at 1:30PM and "Excellent" at  9M.

Temps are to hit 94 degrees with a 52% humidity.
PM T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
T-Storms Early and 75 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

PM T-Storms , 96 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 58%.

Overnight low,
Isolated T-Storms and 75 degrees with 30 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, June 17

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7-9:AM and "Excellent" at 3M and "Excellent" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 94 degrees with a 58% humidity.
PM T-Storms today with a 50 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
T-Storms Early and 76 degrees and 50 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

PM T-Storms , 95 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 58%.

Overnight low,
Isolated T-Storms and 75 degrees with 30 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## caaraa

the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, June 18

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7-9:AM and "Good" at 3M and "Good" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 95 degrees with a 59% humidity.
PM T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Isolated T-Storms Early and 75 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated T-Storms , 94 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 60%.

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy and 75 degrees with 20 % chance of precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, June 19

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:AM and   "Good" at 3-9M.

Temps are to hit 95 degrees with a 60% humidity.
 Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Isolated T-Storms Early and 75 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated T-Storms , 97 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 57%.

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy and 76 degrees with 20 % chance of precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, June 20

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:AM and "Good" at 12M and "Excellent" at 6:30PM.

Temps are to hit 97 degrees with a 60% humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Isolated T-Storms and 76 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated T-Storms , 98 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 62%.

Overnight low,
Isolated T-Storms and 76 degrees with 30 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, June 21

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 6:30AM and "Good" at 12:30PM and "Excellent" at 7M.

Temps are to hit 98 degrees with a 56% humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Isolated T-Storms and 76 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated T-Storms , 97 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 58%.

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy and 76 degrees with 20 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, June 22

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:AM and "Good" at 1M and "Excellent" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 97 degrees with a 57% humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 76 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms , 94 degrees, and 60 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 62%.

Overnight low,
Scattered T-Storms and 75 degrees with 60 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, June 23

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Good" at 3M and "Excellent" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 95 degrees with a 59% humidity.
 PMT-Storms today with a 60 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
 T-Storms Early and 75 degrees and 60 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

PM T-Storms , 91 degrees, and 60 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 65%.

Overnight low,
 Scattered T-Storms and 74 degrees with 60 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'l.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, June 24

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Good" at 2:30PM and "Excellent" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 91 degrees with a 67% humidity.
PM-Storms today with a 60 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Scattered T-Storms  and 74 degrees and 60 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms , 91 degrees, and 60 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 66%.

Overnight low,
Scattered T-Storms and 74 degrees with 40 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, June 25 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 9:AM and "Good" at 3M and "Excellent" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 90 degrees with a 70% humidity.
 Scattered T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
 Isolated T-Storms and 74 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:
PM T-Storms , 91 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 66%.

Overnight low,
 Scattered T-Storms and 75 degrees with 50 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, June 26

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 9:AM and "Good" at 3M and "Excellent" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 91 degrees with a 67% humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
 Scattered T-Storms and 75 degrees and 40 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

 Scattered T-Storms , 92 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 64%.

Overnight low,
 Scattered T-Storms and 74 degrees with 40 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be   "Good" at 6-10:AM and " Good" at 6-9M.

Temps are to hit 86degrees with a 70% humidity.
T-Storms today with a 80 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Scattered T-Storms and 73 degrees and 80 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms , 85 degrees, and 60 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 71%.

Overnight low,
 T-Storms Early and 73 degrees with 60 % chance of precip.

Happy fishingf ya'll.



(sorry so late,Tech prob.)


----------



## NONPROS

What kinds of fish do you catch mostly?


----------



## NONPROS

and do people ever fly fish in that area?


----------



## Born 2 Fish

NONPROS said:


> What kinds of fish do you catch mostly?



Lotta bass and bream mostly otta Bay Lake,, there are however the usual Florida varieties in the lake, bass, bream, crappie, cats, gar, etc,,,




NONPROS said:


> and do people ever fly fish in that area?



I personally have never seen anyone fly fish at Disney,,but most likely there it has been done by some. For some anglers, all they do is fly, for all their fish.

I would have to guess however that summer months would be tough for fly cause the waters are generally lower than usual , temps are very hot, and the swimmers are most likely gone deep till fall.
I would think that the fall thru winter months  however should be very nice for fly.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, June 28 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 6-12:AM and " Good" at 6-9M.

Temps are to hit 85 degrees with a 80% humidity.
T-Storms today with a 74 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Scattered T-Storms and 73 degrees and 60 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms , 85 degrees, and 60 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 72%.

Overnight low,
 ScatteredT-Storms and 73 degrees with 60 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, June 29

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:AM and " Excellent" at 12M and "Good" at 6-9M.

Temps are to hit 90 degrees with a 72% humidity.
T-Storms today with a 80 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Scattered T-Storms and 73 degrees and 60 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

T-Storms , 87 degrees, and 80 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 74%.

Overnight low,
T-Storms and 73 degrees with 80 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, June 30

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:AM and " Excellent" at 2M and "Excellent" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 89 degrees with a 77% humidity.
Heavy T-Storms today with a 80 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
 T-Storms and 73 degrees and 80 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms , 90 degrees, and 60 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 70%.

Overnight low,
T-Storms Early and 73 degrees with 60 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, July 1

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and " Excellent" at 3M and "Excellent" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 86 degrees with a 73% humidity.
 Scattered T-Storms today with a 60 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Isolated T-Storms and 72 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated T-Storms , 91 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 67%.

Overnight low,
Isolated T-Storms and 72 degrees with 30 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, July 2

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 6-9:AM and " Excellent" at 3M and "Excellent" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 89 degrees with a 68% humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Isolated T-Storms and 72 degrees and 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy , 89 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 67%.

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy and 72 degrees with 20 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, July 3

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7-9:AM and "Good" at 3M and "Good" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 90 degrees with a 66% humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 73 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated T-Storms , 90 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 69%.

Overnight low,
Isolated T-Storms and 74 degrees with 30 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Hava GREAT Fourth of July everyone !! 

Monday, July 4 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 6-9:AM and  "Good" at 3-9M.

Temps are to hit 91 degrees with a 66% humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 74 degrees and 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

PM T-Storms , 92 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 67%.

Overnight low,
Isolated T-Storms and 74 degrees with 30 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, July 5

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 6:AM and "Good" at 12M and "Excellent" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 92 degrees with a 66% humidity.
PM T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Isolated T-Storms and 75 degrees with a 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated T-Storms , 91 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 69%.

Overnight low,
Isolated T-Storms and 75 degrees with 30 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, July 6

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 6:30AM and "Good" at 1M and "Excellent" at 7M.

Temps are to hit 93 degrees with a 67% humidity.
PM T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
T-Storms Early and 75 degrees with a 40 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated T-Storms , 93 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 66%.

Overnight low,
Isolated T-Storms and 75 degrees with 30 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, July 7 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:AM and "Good" at 2M and "Excellent" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 89 degrees with a 72% humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 60 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Scattered T-Storms and 75 degrees with a 60 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms , 90 degrees, and 60 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 72%.

Overnight low,
Scattered T-Storms and 75 degrees with 50 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, July 8 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Good" at 2:30PM and "Excellent" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 85 degrees with a 77% humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 60 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Scattered T-Storms and 75 degrees with a 60 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms , 86 degrees, and 60 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 76%.

Overnight low,
Scattered T-Storms and 75 degrees with 60 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, July 9

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 9:AM and "Good" at 3M and "Excellent" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 91 degrees with a 71% humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Scattered T-Storms and 76 degrees with a 40 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms , 92 degrees, and 50 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 71%.

Overnight low,
Scattered T-Storms and 77 degrees with 60 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, July 10

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 9:AM and "Fair" at 3M and "Excellent" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 90 degrees with a 72% humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 50 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Scattered T-Storms and 76 degrees with a 60 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms , 88 degrees, and 50 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 75%.

Overnight low,
Scattered T-Storms and 76 degrees with 60 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, July 11 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:AM-12PM   and " Good" at 6-9M.

Temps are to hit 89 degrees with a 73% humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 50 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Scattered T-Storms and 76 degrees with a 60 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms , 91 degrees, and 50 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 71%.

Overnight low,
Scattered T-Storms and 76 degrees with 60 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, July 12


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good " at 6:30AM and "Good" at 12M and "Good" at 6-9M.

Temps are to hit 91 degrees with a 70% humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 50 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
T-Storms Early and 76 degrees with a 60 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms , 90 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 72%.

Overnight low,
Isolated T-Storms and 77 degrees with 30 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, July 13 


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good " at 6:30AM and "Excellent" at 12M and "Good" at 6-9M.

Temps are to hit 92 degrees with a 70% humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Isolated T-Storms and 76 degrees with a 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms , 92 degrees, and 50 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 71%.

Overnight low,
Scattered T-Storms and 77 degrees with 50 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

I am very sorry there was no post this morning.
 I was here, and tried for a hour to post the report, it just wouldn't let me for some reason.

I'll be back tomorrow with a report.
(God and the Disboards willing,)

Okay, maybe it did show up, but not at the time I thought I posted.,


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, July 14 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good " at 7:AM and "Excellent" at 1M and "Good" at 6-9M.

Temps are to hit 93 degrees with a 70% humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Isolated T-Storms and 76 degrees with a 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms , 92 degrees, and 60 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 70%.

Overnight low,
Scattered T-Storms and 76 degrees with 60 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, July 15

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good " at 7:AM and " Good" at 2:30PM and "Good" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 91 degrees with a 70% humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Scattered T-Storms and 76 degrees with a 40 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms , 88 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 72%.

Overnight low,
Scattered T-Storms and 75 degrees with 50 % chance of precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, July 16


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good " at 8:AM and " Excellent" at 3M and "Excellent" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 90 degrees with a 73% humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 50 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Scattered T-Storms and 76 degrees with a 40 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms , 86 degrees, and 50 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 75%.

Overnight low,
Scattered T-Storms and 75 degrees with 50 % chance of precip.  

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, July 17

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good " at 9:AM and " Excellent" at 3M and "Excellent" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 86 degrees with a 79% humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 60 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
T-Storms Early and 75 degrees with a 40 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated  T-Storms , 88 degrees, and  30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 72%.

Overnight low,
Scattered T-Storms and 74 degrees with 30 % chance of precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, July 18


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good " at 6-9:AM and  "Good" at 3-9M.

Temps are to hit 92 degrees with a 64% humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 72 degrees with a 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated T-Storms , 94 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 64%.

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy and 74 degrees with 20 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, July 19

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be " Good " at 6-9:AM and "Good" at 3-9M.

Temps are to hit 92 degrees with a 59% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 74 degrees with a 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated T-Storms , 94 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 62%.

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy and 76 degrees with 20 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, July 20

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at  7:AM and "Fair" at  12M and "Good" at 6-9M.

Temps are to hit 94 degrees with a 60% humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 76 degrees with a 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

PM T-Storms , 94 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 64%.

Overnight low,
Isolated  T-Storms and 76 degrees with 30 % chance of precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, July 21

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 6:30AM and "Good" at 12:30PM and "Excellent" at 7M.

Temps are to hit 94 degrees with a 61% humidity.
IsolatedT-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Isolated T-Storms and 77 degrees with a 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

PM T-Storms , 93 degrees, and 50 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 67%.

Overnight low,
T-Storms Early and 76 degrees with 50 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, July 22

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:AM and "Good" at 2M and "Excellent" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 93 degrees with a 67% humidity.
PM T-Storms today with a 50 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Isolated T-Storms and 76 degrees with a 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

PM T-Storms , 93 degrees, and 50 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 68%.

Overnight low,
Isolated T-Storms and 77 degrees with 30 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, July 23

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:30AM and "Good" at 2M and "Excellent" at 8:30PM.

Temps are to hit 94 degrees with a 66% humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Isolated T-Storms and 77 degrees with a 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

PM T-Storms , 93 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 68%.

Overnight low,
Isolated T-Storms and 77 degrees with 30 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, July 24

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 2:30PM and "Excellent" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 95 degrees with a 65% humidity.
PM T-Storms today with a 50 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
T-Storms Early and 78 degrees with a 50 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated T-Storms , 94 degrees, and340 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 66%.

Overnight low,
Isolated T-Storms and 77 degrees with 30 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, July 25 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 9:AM and "Good" at 3M and "Excellent" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 92 degrees with a 66% humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Isolated T-Storms and 77 degrees with a 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated T-Storms , 92 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 69%.

Overnight low,
Isolated T-Storms and 76 degrees with 40 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, July 26 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 9:AM and "Fair" at 3M and "Good" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 91 degrees with a 68% humidity.
PM T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Scattered T-Storms and 76 degrees with a 40 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

PM T-Storms , 93 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 68%.

Overnight low,
T-Storms Early and 76 degrees with 40 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, July 27

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 6:AM-12M  and "Good" at 6-9M.

Temps are to hit 90 degrees with a 6 9% humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
T-Storms Early and 77 degrees with a 40 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

PM T-Storms , 95 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 66%.

Overnight low,
Isolated T-Storms and 76 degrees with 30 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, July 28

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Goodt" at 7:AM and "Good" at 12M and "Good" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 93 degrees with a 67% humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 76 degrees with a 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

PM T-Storms , 94 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 66%.

Overnight low,
Isolated T-Storms and 76 degrees with 30 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, July 29 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:AM and "Excellent" at 1M and "Good" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 95 degrees with a 64% humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 76 degrees with a 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated T-Storms , 95 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 63%.

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy and 77 degrees with 20 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, July 30


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:30AM and "Excellent" at 2M and "Excellent" at 7:30PM.

Temps are to hit 95 degrees with a 63% humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 77 degrees with a 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated T-Storms , 95 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 63%.

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy and 77 degrees with 20 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, July 31 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Excellent" at 2:30PM and "Excellent" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 94 degrees with a 66% humidity.
 PM T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Isolated T-Storms and 77 degrees with a 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

PM T-Storms , 94 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 67%.

Overnight low,
Scattered T-Storms and 77 degrees with 50 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, August 1 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 9:AM and "Excellent" at 3M and "Good" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 93 degrees with a 68% humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 50 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Scattered T-Storms and 77 degrees with a 40 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

PM T-Storms , 95 degrees, and 50 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 68%.

Overnight low,
T-Storms Early and 77 degrees with 60 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, August 2

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 3-9M.

Temps are to hit 92 degrees with a 70% humidity.
PM T-Storms today with a 50 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
T-Storms Early and 77 degrees with a 50 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated T-Storms , 94 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 67%.

Overnight low,
Isolated T-Storms and 78 degrees with 30 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, August 3


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 6-9:AM and "Good" at 6-9M.

Temps are to hit 95 degrees with a 67% humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Isolated T-Storms and 78 degrees with a 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated T-Storms , 97 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 676%.

Overnight low,
Isolated T-Storms and 78 degrees with 30 % chance of precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Arizonaboy

I have always wanted to fish the Disney lakes but never had the opportunity. What's it like? I always drool when seeing others out there!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Arizonaboy said:


> I have always wanted to fish the Disney lakes but never had the opportunity. What's it like? I always drool when seeing others out there!



Well, there are some nice in them waters,,but if your fish'n from the shore it can sometimes be a little difficult due to the grass/water weeds that grow along the edges. BUT a lotta fun none the less, 

If you get to be a guest at the Fort and you can drop a few $$$ bucks, then the Guided Fishing Excursion is a real blast, and you can take up to 5 people on the excursion.

Happy fishing to you,


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, August 4

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 6:30AM and "Excellent" at 12:30PM and "Excellent" at 7:30PM.

Temps are to hit 96 degrees with a 67% humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Isolated T-Storms and 78 degrees with a 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated T-Storms , 95 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 67%.

Overnight low,
T-Storms Early and 78 degrees with 40 % chance of precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, August 5 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:AM and "Good" at 1:30PM and "Excellent" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 95 degrees with a 67% humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
T-Storms Early and 78 degrees with a 40 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated T-Storms , 95 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 67%.

Overnight low,
T-Storms Early and 78 degrees with 40 % chance of precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, August 6 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Good" at 2M and "Excellent" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 95 degrees with a 67% humidity.
PM T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
T-Storms Early and 78 degrees with a 40 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

PMT-Storms , 92 degrees, and 50 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 69%.

Overnight low,
Isolated T-Storms and 78 degrees with 30 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, August 7

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 2:30PM and "Excellent" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 94 degrees with a 67% humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
T-Storms Early and 78 degrees with a 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

PM T-Storms , 93 degrees, and 50 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 69%.

Overnight low,
T-Storms Early and 78 degrees with 40 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, August 8 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 9:AM and "Good" at  3M and "Excellent" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 92 degrees with a 70% humidity.
PM T-Storms today with a 50 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
T-Storms Early and 78 degrees with a 50 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

 Scattered T-Storms , 93 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 72%.

Overnight low,
Scattered T-Storms and 78 degrees with 40 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, August 9 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good " at 6:AM-12M and "Good"  6-9M.

Temps are to hit 90 degrees with a 72% humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 60 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Scattered T-Storms and 78 degrees with a 50 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms , 91 degrees, and 60 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 72%.

Overnight low,
Isolated T-Storms and 78 degrees with 30 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, August 10

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good " at 7:AM-12M and "Good" 6M.

Temps are to hit 91 degrees with a 74% humidity.
T-Storms today with a 80 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Isolated T-Storms and 78 degrees with a 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated T-Storms , 95 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 66%.

Overnight low,
Isolated T-Storms and 78 degrees with 30 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, August 11 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:30AM and "Excellent" at 12:30PM and "Excellent" at 7:30PM.

Temps are to hit 96 degrees with a 67% humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Isolated T-Storms and 78 degrees with a 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated T-Storms , 96 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 67%.

Overnight low,
Isolated T-Storms and 78 degrees with 30 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, August 12

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:30AM and "Excellent" at 12:30PM and "Excellent" at 7:30PM.

Temps are to hit 96 degrees with a 67% humidity.
PM T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
T-Storms Early and 78 degrees with a 40 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms , 94 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 71%.

Overnight low,
Scattered T-Storms and 76 degrees with 40 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, August 13

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM and "Excellent" at 2M and "Good" at 7:30PM.

Temps are to hit 92 degrees with a 70% humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Scattered T-Storms and 77 degrees with a 40 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms , 92 degrees, and 50 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 70%.

Overnight low,
T-Storms Early and 77 degrees with 50 % chance of precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## kylovebug

I know this thread is the right place to come to ask fishing questions! Is FW(and disney in general) catch and release? Is there any rules against certain types of bait? What types of fish have you caught @ WDW? Any catfish? (DH has a 'secret' bait that he makes for catfish ) Many thanks!!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

kylovebug said:


> I know this thread is the right place to come to ask fishing questions! Is FW(and disney in general) catch and release? Is there any rules against certain types of bait? What types of fish have you caught @ WDW? Any catfish? (DH has a 'secret' bait that he makes for catfish ) Many thanks!!



Howdy !! i hope your hav'n a magical day !
Yes, on Disney property it is catch & release only. No rules against any specific baits that I'm aware of,,(except unruly children)
( besides, they make lousy bait).
We have caught crappie , cats, bream, and bass outta the big lake (Bay Lake).
The canals and ponds are also fun, 

Tell hubby if he feels like sharing, I'll be his buddy, 

So when are ya'll gonna hit the Fort/Disney ?


Happy fishing to ya'll.


----------



## kylovebug

Thanks for the info! God willing, we will be there March 2012. I have been trying to get the family there for almost 2 years but life has had different ideas. I am _*thisclose*_ to making our ressies. Poor DH does not like crowds but has agreeed to go. I think being @ the fort will make things easier for him. We live in KY back in the woods. I have looked at all the resorts on-site and off and I know he would definitely enjoy the fort. His idea of a vacay is a week long hunting or fishing trip, some beer and quiet. Hard to achieve when you have a wife and two daughters lol


----------



## Born 2 Fish

He sounds like a guy that i could get along with pretty well.
 I hope you can pull this trip off, ya'll will hava awesome time at the Fort.
And March is a good time.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, August 14

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:30AM and "Excellent" at 2:30PM and "Good" at 8:30PM.

Temps are to hit 95 degrees with a 66% humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 50 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
T-Storms Early and 77 degrees with a 50 % chance of Precip.
--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms , 95 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 68 %.

Overnight low,
T-Storms Early and 76 degrees with 50 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, August 15 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:30AM and "Excellent" at 3M and "Good" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 94 degrees with a 68% humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Isolated T-Storms and 76 degrees with a 30 % chance of Precip.
--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy, 95 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 63 %.

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 76 degrees with 20 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, August 16 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 9:AM and "Excellent" at 3M and "Good" at 8:30PM.

Temps are to hit 95 degrees with a 62% humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
 Partly Cloudy and 76 degrees with a 20 % chance of Precip.
--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

PM T-Storms, 93 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 64 %.

Overnight low,
T-Storms Early , 76 degrees with 40 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, August 17

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 3-8M.

Temps are to hit 92 degrees with a 68% humidity.
PM T-Storms today with a 50 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
T-Storms Early and 75 degrees with a 40 % chance of Precip.
--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms, 91 degrees, and 50 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 70 %.

Overnight low,
T-Storms Early , 75 degrees with 50 % chance of precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, August 18 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 6- 9:AM and "Fair" at 12-3M and "Good" at 7M.

Temps are to hit 90 degrees with a 72% humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 50 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
T-Storms Early and 76 degrees with a 50 % chance of Precip.
--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated T-Storms, 92 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 70 %.

Overnight low,
T-Storms Early , 76 degrees with 50 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, August 19 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 6- 9:AM and "Fair" at 12M and "Good" at 7M.

Temps are to hit 92 degrees with a 69% humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
T-Storms Early and 76 degrees with a 50 % chance of Precip.
--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms, 91 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 70 %.

Overnight low,
T-Storms Early , 76 degrees with 40 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, August 20 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:AM and "Good" at 1M and "Excellent" at 7M.

Temps are to hit 91 degrees with a 70% humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
T-Storms Early and 76 degrees with a 40 % chance of Precip.
--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated T-Storms, 92 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 70 %.

Overnight low,
T-Storms Early , 76 degrees with 40 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, August 21 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Good" at 2M and "Excellent" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 92 degrees with a 71% humidity.
PM T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
T-Storms Early and 76 degrees with a 40 % chance of Precip.
--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

PM T-Storms, 93 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 69 %.

Overnight low,
T-Storms Early , 77 degrees with 40 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, August 22 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Good" at 2M and "Excellent" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 95 degrees with a 69% humidity.
PM T-Storms today with a 50 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
T-Storms Early and 77 degrees with a 50 % chance of Precip.
--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

PM T-Storms, 92 degrees, and 50 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 72 %.

Overnight low,
T-Storms Early , 76 degrees with 50 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, August 23 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 9:AM and "Good" at 3M and "Excellent" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 94 degrees with a 69% humidity.
PM T-Storms today with a 50 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
T-Storms Early and 76 degrees with a 50 % chance of Precip.
--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms, 92 degrees, and 50 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 71 %.

Overnight low,
T-Storms Early , 76 degrees with 50 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, August 24

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 9:AM and "Good" at 3M and "Goodt" at 8:30PM.

Temps are to hit 93 degrees with a 69% humidity.
PM T-Storms today with a 50 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Isolated T-Storms and 76 degrees with a 30 % chance of Precip.
--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms, 93 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 70 %.

Overnight low,
Showers , 77 degrees with 30 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM-12M and "Good" at 7M .

Temps are to hit 92 degrees with a 69% humidity.
Scattered T-Storms/Wind today with a 50 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
T-Storms Early and 79 degrees with a 50 % chance of Precip.
--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny, 95 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 67 %.

Overnight low,
Mostly Clear , 79 degrees with 10 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, August 27

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:30AM and "Excellent" at 12M and "Excellent" at 7M.

Temps are to hit 96 degrees with a 66% humidity.
Isolated T-Storms & Wind today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 80 degrees with a 20 % chance of Precip.
--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated T-Storms, 95 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 68 %.

Overnight low,
Mostly Clear , 77 degrees with 10 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, August 28

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Excellent" at 2M and "Excellent" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 95 degrees with a 67 % humidity.
Isolated T-Storms & Wind today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Mostly Clear and 77 degrees with a 10 % chance of Precip.
--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated T-Storms, 94 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 78 %.

Overnight low,
Isolated , 76 degrees with 30 % chance of precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

oooopps.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, August 29 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Excellent" at 2:30PM and "Excellent" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 93 degrees with a 70% humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Isolated T-Storms and 76 degrees with a 30 % chance of Precip.
--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated T-Storms, 95 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 68 %.

Overnight low,
Mostly Clear , 77 degrees with 10 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, August 30

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 3M and "Good" at 8:30PM.

Temps are to hit 89 degrees with a 73% humidity.
PM T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
T-Storms Early and 75 degrees with a 50 % chance of Precip.
--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

PM T-Storms, 91 degrees, and 50 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 71 %.

Overnight low,
 Scattered T-Storms , 75 degrees with 60 % chance of precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, August 31

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 3-8M .

Temps are to hit 90 degrees with a 73% humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Isolated T-Storms and 75 degrees with a 30 % chance of Precip.
--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

PM T-Storms , 88 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 73 %.

Overnight low,
T-Storms Early , 74 degrees with 40 % chance of precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, September 1 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 3-9:AM and "Fair" at 12-3M and "Good" at 4-8:30PM .

Temps are to hit 90 degrees with a 73% humidity.
PM T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
T-Storms Early and 74 degrees with a 50 % chance of Precip.
--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

PM T-Storms , 90 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 72 %.

Overnight low,
T-Storms Early , 74 degrees with 50 % chance of precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, September 2

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 4-9:AM and "Good" at 12M and "Good" at 6:30PM.

Temps are to hit 89 degrees with a 68% humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudyand 72 degrees with a 20 % chance of Precip.
--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Cloudy,  89 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 67 %.

Overnight low,
Mostly Cloudy , 74 degrees with 20 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, September 3

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:30AM and "Good" at 1:30PM and "Excellent" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 90 degrees with a 66% humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Mostly Cloudy and 74 degrees with a 20 % chance of Precip.
--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy, 90 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 64 %.

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 74 degrees with 20 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, September 4

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Good" at 1:30PM and "Excellent" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 87 degrees with a 75% humidity.
PM T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Scattered T-Storms and 75 degrees with a 40 % chance of Precip.
--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated T-Storms , 91 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 72 %.

Overnight low,
Isolated T-Storms , 78 degrees with 30 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## john59

*
'What evil lurks in the heart of man'.*  My email to you, born2fish, about Tuesday evening.

That saying above is way before your time.  Lemont Cranston---'Only the Shadow Knows'.

Also, I am still 7/8s of an inch taller than you.

john


----------



## Born 2 Fish

"What can I say ?? Actually, I went hoarse from typing."

 you crack me up John,,
I love you , man !!



I'm the baby of my family,,my older siblings usta go round saying, "only the shadow knows".


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, September 5

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 9:AM and "Good" at 2:30PM and "Excellent" at 8:30PM.

Temps are to hit 93 degrees with a 70% humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Isolated T-Storms and 77 degrees with a 30 % chance of Precip.
--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms , 90 degrees, and 60 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 73 %.

Overnight low,
Scattered T-Storms , 76 degrees with 50 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, September 6

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 9:AM and "Good" at 3M and "Good" at 8:30PM.

Temps are to hit 89 degrees with a 74% humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 60 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Scattered T-Storms and 75 degrees with a 50 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms , 86 degrees, and 50 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 73 %.

Overnight low,
Scattered T-Storms , 72 degrees with 50 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, September 7

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 9:AM and "Fair" at 12-5M and "Good" at 6-8:30PM.

Temps are to hit 85 degrees with a 72% humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 50 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Isloated T-Storms and 71 degrees with a 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Isloated T-Storms , 88 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 62 %.

Overnight low,
Isloated T-Storms , 71 degrees with 30 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, September 8

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:AM-12M and "Fair" at 4M and "Good" at 6-8:30PM .

Temps are to hit 87 degrees with a 71% humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Isolated T-Storms and 73 degrees with a 30 % chance of Precip.
--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated T-Storms , 88 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 69 %.

Overnight low,
Isolated T-Storms , 73 degrees with 30 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, September 9

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM and "Excellent" at 12M and "Excellent" at 7:30PM.

Temps are to hit 87 degrees with a 67% humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.

Overnight low ,
Scattered T-Storms and 74 degrees with a 40 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms , 91 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 68 %.

Overnight low,
Isolated T-Storms , 74 degrees with 30 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, September 10

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM and "Excellent" at 12:30PM and "Excellent" at 7:30PM.

Temps are to hit 88 degrees with a 73% humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,W 6 mph

Overnight low ,
T-Storms Early and 74 degrees with a 40 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms , 91 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 70 %.
Wind,,,from E at 7 mph

Overnight low,
Scattered T-Storms , 74 degrees with 40 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, September 11 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:30AM and "Excellent" at 1M and "Excellent" at 7:30PM.

Temps are to hit 92 degrees with a 67% humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,ESE 6 mph

Overnight low ,
Isolated T-Storms and 74 degrees with a 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:
Isolated T-Storms , 91 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 64 %.
Wind,,,from S at 6 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 72 degrees with 20 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, September 12

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Excellent" at 1M and "Excellent" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 94 degrees with a 69% humidity.
 Partly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,NW 7 mph

Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 72 degrees with a 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy, 92 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 59 %.
Wind,,,from NNE at 9 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 72 degrees with 10 % chance of precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, September 13

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Good" at 2:30PM and "Good" at 8:30PM.

Temps are to hit 94 degrees with a 57% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,NNE at 8 mph

Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 71 degrees with a 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny, 91 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 60 %.
Wind,,,from NNE at 9 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 71 degrees with 20 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, September 14

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 3M and "Good" at 8M.

Temps are to hit 92 degrees with a 57% humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,NNE at 10 mph

Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 71 degrees with a 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny, 92 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 60 %.
Wind,,,from NNW at 7 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 71 degrees with 10 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, September 15

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 9:AM and "Good" at 1-9M.

Temps are to hit 93 degrees with a 59% humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,WNW at  7 mph

Overnight low ,
Clear and 73 degrees with a 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy, 93 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 62 %.
Wind,,,from N at 7 mph

Overnight low,
Mostly Clear , 73 degrees with 10 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, September 16


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7-9:30AM and "Fair" at 11:30AM and "Good" at 3-8:30PM.

Temps are to hit 93 degrees with a 60% humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,N at 8 mph

Overnight low ,
Isolated T-storms and 73 degrees with a 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

 PM T-Storms, 91 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 64 %.
Wind,,,from NE at 12 mph

Overnight low,
Mostly Clear , 73 degrees with 10 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## FortWarren

Sound like its time to go fishing.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

FortWarren said:


> Sound like its time to go fishing.



In a word, "Absolutely !"


Saturday, September 17

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 4-10:AM and "Fair" at 10:AM-3:30PM and "Good" at 3:30-9M.

Temps are to hit 92 degrees with a 63% humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,ENE at 9 mph

Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 73 degrees with a 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated T-Storms, 88 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 71 %.
Wind,,,from NE at 13 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 73 degrees with 20 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, September 18 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 4-9:AM and "Good" at 12M-3:30PM and "Excellent" at 5:30-7:30PM.

Temps are to hit 89 degrees with a 71% humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,NE at 14 mph

Overnight low ,
Isolated T-Storms and 73 degrees with a 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

PM T-Storms, 89 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 72 %.
Wind,,,from ENE at 10 mph

Overnight low,
 Isolated , 73 degrees with 30 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, September 19

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at  7:30AM and "Good" at 1M and "Excellent" at 7:30PM.

Temps are to hit 90 degrees with a 71% humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,ENE at 11 mph

Overnight low ,
Isolated T-Storms and 75 degrees with a 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

PM T-Storms, 89 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 72 %.
Wind,,,from ENE at 8 mph

Overnight low,
T-Storms Early , 74 degrees with 40 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, September 20

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Good" at 1:30PM and "Excellent" at 7:30PM.

Temps are to hit 89 degrees with a 73% humidity.
PM T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,ENE at 8 mph

Overnight low ,
T-Storms Early and 74 degrees with a 40 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

PM T-Storms, 90 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 72 %.
Wind,,,from ENE at 7 mph

Overnight low,
T-Storms Early , 75 degrees with 50 % chance of precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, September 21

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 9:AM and "Good" at 2:30PM and "Excellent" at 8:30PM.

Temps are to hit 89 degrees with a 73% humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,E at 7 mph

Overnight low ,
T-Storms Early and 76 degrees with a 40 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

PM T-Storms, 90 degrees, and 60 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 74 %.
Wind,,,from NE at 9 mph

Overnight low,
T-Storms Early , 74 degrees with 40 % chance of precip. 
Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, September 22 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 9:AM and "Good" at 3M and "Good" at 6-9M.

Temps are to hit 88 degrees with a 75% humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 60 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,ENE at 8 mph

Overnight low ,
T-Storms Early and 74 degrees with a 60 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated T-Storms, 92 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 73 %.
Wind,,,from NW at 9 mph

Overnight low,
T-Storms Early , 74 degrees with 40 % chance of precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, September 23 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 9:AM and "Fair" at 3M and "Good" at 6-9M.

Temps are to hit 91 degrees with a 73% humidity.
PM T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,WSW at 5 mph

Overnight low ,
T-Storms Early and 75 degrees with a 40 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

PM T-Storms, 91 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 73 %.
Wind,,,from WSW at 5 mph

Overnight low,
T-Storms Early , 75 degrees with 40 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, September 24

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:AM-1M  and "Good" at 5-9M.

Temps are to hit 90 degrees with a 74% humidity.
PM T-Storms today with a 50 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,SSW at 6 mph

Overnight low ,
T-Storms Early and 74 degrees with a 50 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

PM T-Storms, 89 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 77 %.
Wind,,,from S at 5 mph

Overnight low,
Isolated T-Storms , 74 degrees with 30 % chance of precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, September 25

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:30AM-2:30PM and "Good" at 5-8:30PM.

Temps are to hit 90 degrees with a 74% humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 60 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,NNE at 6 mph

Overnight low ,
T-Storms Early and 74 degrees with a 60 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered T-Storms, 86 degrees, and 60 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 78 %.
Wind,,,from SW at 8 mph

Overnight low,
T-Storms Early , 73 degrees with 50 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, September 26

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM and "Excellent" at 1M and "Good" at 7:30PM.

Temps are to hit 87 degrees with a 77% humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 60 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,SSW at 7 mph

Overnight low ,
T-Storms Early and 73 degrees with a 50 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny, 90 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 72 %.
Wind,,,from MW at 7 mph

Overnight low,
 Partly Cloudy, 73 degrees with 20 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, September 27

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Good" at 1:30PM and "Excellent" at 7:30PM.

Temps are to hit 91 degrees with a 72% humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,WNW at 7 mph

Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 73 degrees with a 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy, 92 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 68 %.
Wind,,,from N at 7 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 73 degrees with 20 % chance of precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, September 28

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 2:30PM and "Good" at 7:30PM.

Temps are to hit 92 degrees with a 67% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 20 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,NNW at 6 mph

Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 73 degrees with a 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy, 92 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 68 %.
Wind,,,from W at 5 mph

Overnight low,
Isolated T-Storms , 72 degrees with 30 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, September 29

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:30AM   and "Good" at 1-8:30PM.

Temps are to hit 92 degrees with a 66% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,NW at 6 mph

Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 73 degrees with a 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny, 91 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 66 %.
Wind,,,from W at 8 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 69 degrees with 20 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, September 30

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 4:AM and "Good" at 8M and "Good" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 92 degrees with a 63% humidity.
 Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,WSW at 9 mph

Overnight low ,
Clear and 68 degrees with a 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny, 83 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 45 %.
Wind,,,from N at 14 mph

Overnight low,
Clear , 58 degrees with 0 % chance of precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, October 1

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 4-9:AM and "Good" at 12:30PM and "Excellent" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 84 degrees with a 48% humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,N at 14 mph

Overnight low ,
Clear and 59 degrees with a 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Sunny, 81 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 47 %.
Wind,,,from NNW at 9 mph

Overnight low,
Clear , 58 degrees with 0 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, October 2

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:30AM and "Good" at 1M and "Excellent" at 6:30PM.

Temps are to hit 82 degrees with a 49% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from N at 8 mph

Overnight low ,
Clear and 59 degrees with a 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny, 41 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 50 %.
Wind,,,from N at 7 mph

Overnight low,
Mostly Clear , 60 degrees with 0 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, October 3

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Good" at 1:30PM and "Excellent" at 7:30PM.

Temps are to hit 86 degrees with a 51% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from NNE at 6 mph

Overnight low ,
Clear and 63 degrees with a 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny, 87 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 55 %.
Wind,,,from NE at 9 mph

Overnight low,
Mostly Clear , 65 degrees with 0 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, October 4 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 9:AM and "Good" at 2:30PM and "Excellent" at 7:30PM.

Temps are to hit 87 degrees with a 56% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from NE at 11 mph

Overnight low ,
Mostly Clear and 65 degrees with a 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny, 87 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 59 %.
Wind,,,from NE at 14 mph

Overnight low,
Mostly Clear , 68 degrees with 0 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## love__goofy

I am new to the fort and will arrive in 10 days!!  Can you just stand on the beach side and fish at Bay Lake?  Or do you need to be in a canoe or something?  Thanks for the info!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

You can not fish from a rented or your own canoe or boat on Bay Lake. The only boat fishing on Bay Lake is thru a Guided Fishing Excursion.

Yes, you can fish Bay Lake from the shore.
BUT not from any of the docks or beaches on Bay Lake.(pretty much any of the public areas)
Also it's strictly catch and release only.

Happy fishing and please let us know how well you do.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, October 5

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 9:AM and "Good" at 2:30PM and "Good" at 5-9M.

Temps are to hit 86 degrees with a 62% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from NE at 15 mph

Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 68 degrees with a 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered Showers, 87 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 63 %.
Wind,,,from NE at 16 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 70 degrees with 20 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, October 6

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 9:AM and "Fair" at 3M and "Good" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 86 degrees with a 64% humidity.
PM Showers today with a 30 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from NE at 16 mph

Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 70 degrees with a 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

PM Showers, 87 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 67 %.
Wind,,,from ENE at 16 mph

Overnight low,
Scattered Showers , 71 degrees with 30 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, October 7 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 9:30AM and "Good" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 86 degrees with a 67% humidity.
Scattered T-Showers today with a 40 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from ENE at 16 mph

Overnight low ,
Scattered T-Storms and 71 degrees with a 40 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

T-Showers/Wind, 81 degrees, and 60 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 72 %.
Wind,,,from ENE at 19 mph

Overnight low,
T-Showers , 72 degrees with 60 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, October 8

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:30AM-12M and "Excellent" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 81 degrees with a 72% humidity.
T-Storms/Wind today with a 60 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from ENE at 19 mph

Overnight low ,
T-Showers and 72 degrees with a 60 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

T-Showers/Wind, 79 degrees, and 60 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 79 %.
Wind,,,from NE at 20 mph

Overnight low,
T-Showers , 72 degrees with 50 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, October 9

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:30AM and "Excellent" at 12M and "Excellent" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 89 degrees with a 82% humidity.
Heavy Rain/Wind today with a 100 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from ENE at 23 mph

Overnight low ,
Rain/Wind Early and 72 degrees with a 100 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Scattered  T-Storms, 89 degrees, and 50 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 75 %.
Wind,,,from SSE at 13 mph

Overnight low,
Scattered T-Storms , 72 degrees with 60 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, October 10 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM and "Good" at 12:30PM and "Excellent" at 6:30PM.

Temps are to hit 89 degrees with a 60% humidity.
PM T-Storms today with a 75 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from SSE at 12 mph

Overnight low ,
Scattered T-Storm and 72 degrees with a 50 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated T-Storms, 89 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 74 %.
Wind,,,from SSW at 12 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 71 degrees with 20 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, October 11

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:30AM and "Good" at 1M and "Excellent" at 6:30PM.

Temps are to hit 90 degrees with a 71% humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from SSW at 10 mph

Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 70 degrees with a 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy, 88 degrees, and230 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 71 %.
Wind,,,from SW at 10 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 71 degrees with 20 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, October 12

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Good" at 1:30PM and "Good" at 7M.

Temps are to hit 89 degrees with a 72% humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from SW at 9 mph

Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 69 degrees with a 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated T-Storms, 88 degrees, and30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 68 %.
Wind,,,from W at 10 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 68 degrees with 20 % chance of precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, October 13

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Good" at 1:30PM and "Good" at 6:30PM.

Temps are to hit 86 degrees with a 74% humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from WSW at 10 mph

Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 69 degrees with a 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Isolated T-Storms, 87 degrees, and30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 72 %.
Wind,,,from WSW at 11 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 68 degrees with 20 % chance of precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, October 14 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 2:30PM and "Good" at 6:30PM.

Temps are to hit 86 degrees with a 63% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from NW at 7 mph

Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 64 degrees with a 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy, 84 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 55 %.
Wind,,,from NE at 12 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 66 degrees with120 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, October 15

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7-10:30AM  and "Good" at 1-7:30PM.

Temps are to hit 84 degrees with a 55% humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from NE at 13 mph

Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 67 degrees with a 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

 Partly Cloudy, 87 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 61 %.
Wind,,,from ENE at 15 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 68 degrees with 10 % chance of precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, October 16

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8-10:AM and "Fair" at 12-3M and "Excellent" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 86 degrees with a 61% humidity.
Mostly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from NE at 14 mph

Overnight low ,
Mostly Cloudy and 69 degrees with a 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Cloudy, 87 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 70 %.
Wind,,,from E at 12 mph

Overnight low,
Showers Late , 72 degrees with 50 % chance of precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, October 17 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 4-930:AM and "Fair" at 12:30PM and "Excellent" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 84 degrees with a 74% humidity.
PM Showers today with a 30 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from ENE at 10 mph

Overnight low ,
Showers and 72 degrees with a 70 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

T-Storms, 81 degrees, and  80 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 84 %.
Wind,,,from SE at 9 mph

Overnight low,
Heavy Storms , 84 degrees with 80 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, October 18

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:30AM and "Good" at 12:30PM and "Good" at 6:30PM.

Temps are to hit 78 degrees with a 88% humidity.
Heavy T-Storms today with a 100 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from SE at 13 mph

Overnight low ,
Heavy T-Storms and 73 degrees with a 90 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy/Wind, 80 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 75 %.
Wind,,,from WSW at 22 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy/Wind , 56 degrees with 10 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, October 19

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Good" at 1:30PM and "E$xcellent" at 7M.

Temps are to hit 79 degrees with a 78% humidity.
AM T-Storms/Wind today with a 60 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from WSW at 20 mph

Overnight low ,
Mostly Clear and 59 degrees with a 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy/Wind, 73 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 57 %.
Wind,,,from WNW at 10 mph

Overnight low,
Mostly Clear , 53 degrees with 0 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, October 20

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 1:30PM and "Excellent" at 7M.

Temps are to hit 72 degrees with a 74% humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from WNW at 11 mph

Overnight low ,
Clear and 51 degrees with a 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Sunny, 74 degrees, and 0 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 52 %.
Wind,,,from NNW at 6 mph

Overnight low,
Clear , 52 degrees with 0 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, October 21

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 2M and "Good" at 7M.

Temps are to hit 74 degrees with a 51% humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from N at 7 mph

Overnight low ,
Clear and 5 degrees with a 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny, 76 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 57 %.
Wind,,,from NNE at 9 mph

Overnight low,
Mostly Clear , 56 degrees with 10 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, October 22

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 9:AM and "Good" at 2:30PM and "Good" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 75 degrees with a 57% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from N at 8 mph

Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 56 degrees with a 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy, 80 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 64 %.
Wind,,,from N at 9 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 62 degrees with 10 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, October 23

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to climb from "Fair" at 6:AM to"Excellent" by 9:30AM and then drop to"Fair" by 3:30PM and then "Good" again by 6M.

Temps are to hit 79 degrees with a 62% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from NNE at 8 mph

Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 59 degrees with a 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy, 81 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 66 %.
Wind,,,from N at 11 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 63 degrees with 20 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, October 24

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:30AM-1:30PM and "Excellent" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 82 degrees with a 61% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from N at 10 mph

Overnight low ,
Mostly Clear and 59 degrees with a 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny, 82 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 62 %.
Wind,,,from NE at 12 mph

Overnight low,
Mostly Clear , 64 degrees with 0 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, October 25

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:30AM and "Good" at 12M and "Excellent" at 6:30PM.

Temps are to hit 82 degrees with a 61% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from NE at 13 mph

Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 64 degrees with a 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy, 83 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 65 %.
Wind,,,from E at 9 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 64 degrees with 10 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, October 26

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Good" at 1:30PM and "Excellent" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 83 degrees with a 68% humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from ENE at 8 mph

Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 64 degrees with a 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy, 86 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 68 %.
Wind,,,from SE at 4 mph

Overnight low,
Scattered T-Storms , 70 degrees with 60 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, October 27 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Good" at 1:30PM and "Good" at 6:30PM.

Temps are to hit 86 degrees with a 62% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from S at 5 mph


Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 68 degrees with a 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Showers, 78 degrees, and 50 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 74 %.
Wind,,,from NE at 5 mph

Overnight low,
Showers , 67 degrees with  30 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, October 28

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 9:AM and "Good" at 12:30-7:30PM .

Temps are to hit 80 degrees with a 71% humidity.
Showers today with a 50 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from E at 7 mph


Overnight low ,
Scattered T-Storms and 68 degrees with a 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Showers, 78 degrees, and 40 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 73 %.
Wind,,,from NNW at 12 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 60 degrees with 20 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, October 29

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:30-10:AM and "Good" at 12-3M and "Excellent" at 5M.

Temps are to hit 78 degrees with a 73% humidity.
Showers today with a 40 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from NNW at 13 mph


Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 57 degrees with a 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:
Partly Cloudy, 74 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 65 %.
Wind,,,from NE at 15 mph

Overnight low,
Showers Late , 64 degrees with 30 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, October 30


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at  7:30:AM- 2M and "Excellent" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 75 degrees with a 67% humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from NE at 16 mph

Overnight low ,
Showers Late and 65 degrees with a 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:
Showers , 77 degrees, and 50 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 77 %.
Wind,,,from NNE at 12 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 60 degrees with 20 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, October 31

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 4:30-9:30AM and "Good" at 12:30PM and "Excellent" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 78 degrees with a 79% humidity.
Showers today with a 60 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from NNE at 11 mph


Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 61 degrees with a 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:
Partly Cloudy, 76 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 67 %.
Wind,,,from NNE at 15 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 60 degrees with 0 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:30AM and "Good" at 1M and "Excellent" at 6:30PM.

Temps are to hit 76 degrees with a 66% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from NNE at 15 mph

Overnight low ,
Mostly Clear and 59 degrees with a 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy, 79 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 67 %.
Wind,,,from NE at 11 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 60 degrees with 10 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, November 2

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Good" at 2M and "Good" at 6:30PM.

Temps are to hit 79 degrees with a 65% humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from NE at 12 mph

Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudr and 60 degrees with a 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny, 81 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 66 %.
Wind,,,from ENE at 4 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 62 degrees with 10 % chance of precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, November 3

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 2M and "Good" at 7M.

Temps are to hit 80 degrees with a 69% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from ENE at 6 mph


Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 6 degrees with a 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

AM-Showers, 72 degrees, and 30 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 68 %.
Wind,,,from W at 14 mph

Overnight low,
Clear , 54 degrees with 0 % chance of precip.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, November 4

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 9:AM and "Good" at 12:30-8:30PM.

Temps are to hit 69 degrees with a 68% humidity.
AM-Showers today with a 30 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from W at 15 mph

Overnight low ,
Clear and 53 degrees with a 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny, 73 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 56 %.
Wind,,,from N at 17 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 62 degrees with 10 % chance of precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, November 6

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 5:30PM and "Good" at 10M.

Temps are to hit 80 degrees with a 69% humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from NE at 13 mph


Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 63 degrees with a 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:
Partly Cloudy, 80 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 67 %.
Wind,,,from NE at 14 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 63 degrees with 10 % chance of precip.
 

Happy fishing ya'll !


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, November 7

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:AM-12:30PM and "Excellent" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 80 degrees with a 66% humidity.
 Partly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from NE at 13 mph

Overnight low ,
Mostly Clear and 63 degrees with a 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy, 79 degrees, and 20 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 69 %.
Wind,,,from NNE at 13 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 63 degrees with 20 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll !


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, November 8

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:AM-12m  and "Excellent" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 80 degrees with a 68% humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from NE at 12 mph


Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 62 degrees with a 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:
Partly Cloudy, 80 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 69 %.
Wind,,,from N at 11 mph

Overnight low,
Mostly Clear , 69 degrees with 10 % chance of precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, November 9

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:AM and "Good" at 12M and "Excellent" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 80 degrees with a 67% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from N at 11 mph


Overnight low ,
Mostly Clear and 57 degrees with a 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:
Partly Cloudy, 79 degrees, and210 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 62 %.
Wind,,,from NW at 10 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 50 degrees with 20 % chance of Precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, November 10

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:AM and "Good" at 12M and "Excellent" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 80 degrees with a 60% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 20 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from NW at 11 mph


Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 48 degrees with a 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:
Sunny , 66 degrees, and 0 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 40 %.
Wind,,,from N at 14 mph

Overnight low,
Clear , 47 degrees with 0 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

11/11/11

Friday, November 11 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:30AM and "Good" at 12:30PM and "Good" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 65 degrees with a 41% humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from N at 14 mph


Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 47 degrees with a 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:
Partly Cloudy , 75 degrees, and 20 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 60 %.
Wind,,,from ENE at 11 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 56 degrees with 10 % chance of Precip.


Happy fisging ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, November 12

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 1M and "Good" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 75 degrees with a 59 % humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from ENE at 10 mph


Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 56 degrees with a 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:
Partly Cloudy , 80 degrees, and 10 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 66 %.
Wind,,,from E at 8 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 60 degrees with 10 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, November 13

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 12-6M.

Temps are to hit 79 degrees with a 65% humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from E at 8 mph

Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 59 degrees with a 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:

Partly Cloudy, 83 degrees, and 10 % chance of precip.
Humidity is 68 %.
Wind,,,from ESE at 7 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 65 degrees with 20 % chance of precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

You Might be a Fisherman if

    You have a photo of your 10 lb. bass on your desk at work instead of your family.

You have a power worm dangling from your rear view mirror because you think it makes a good air freshener.

Your wedding party had to tie tin cans to the back of your bass boat.

Your local tackle shop has your credit card number on file.

 You keep a flippin stick by your favorite chair to change the TV channels with.

 You name your black lab Mercury and your cat Evinrude.Bass Pro Shop has a private line just for you.

 You have your name painted on a parking space at the launch ramp.

 You consider viennies and crackers a complete meal.

  You think MEGABYTES means a great day fishing.

 You call your boat sweetheart and your wife skeeter.

  You send your kid off to the first day of school with his shoes tied in a palomar knot.

  You think there are four seasonsPre-spawn, Spawn, Post Spawn and Hunting.

 Your $30,000 bass boats trailer needs new tires so you just borrow the ones off your house.

  You trade your wifes van for a smaller vehicle so your bass boat will fit in the garage.

 Your kids know its Saturday Because the boats gone.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, November 14 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:30AM and "Fair" at 12M and "Excellent" at 5M.

Temps are to hit 83 degrees with a 58 % humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from ESE at 7 mph


Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 66 degrees with a 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:
Partly Cloudy , 85 degrees, and 10 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 74 %.
Wind,,,from SE at 9 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 68 degrees with 10 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, November 15

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:30AM and "Fair" at 12M and "Excellent" at 5M.

Temps are to hit 85 degrees with a 77 % humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from SSE at 9 mph


Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 69 degrees with a 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:
Partly Cloudy , 85 degrees, and 10 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 75 %.
Wind,,,from S at 9 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 67 degrees with 20 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, November 16

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:AM and "Fair" at 12M and "Excellent" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 86 degrees with a 74 % humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from S at 9 mph


Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 67 degrees with a 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:
Scattered T-Storms , 82 degrees, and 40 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 74 %.
Wind,,,from W at 7 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 64 degrees with 20 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, November 17

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:AM and "Fair" at 12M and "Excellent" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 82 degrees with a 74 % humidity.
Isolated T-Storms today with a 30 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from W at 11 mph


Overnight low ,
Mostly Clear and 59 degrees with a 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Partly Cloudy, 73 degrees, and 0 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 73 %.
Wind,,,from NE at 17 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 61 degrees with 20 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, November 18

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:AM and "Good" at 12:30PM and "Excellent" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 75 degrees with a 63 % humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 0 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from NE at 17 mph


Overnight low ,
Mostly Cloudy and 61 degrees with a 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Partly Cloudy, 81 degrees, and 20 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 68 %.
Wind,,,from ENE at 12 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 64 degrees with 20 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, November 19

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:30AM and "Good" at 12:30PM and "Good" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 81 degrees with a 71% humidity.
PM Showers today with a 30 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from ENE at 12 mph


Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 65 degrees with a 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:
Partly Cloudy , 83 degrees, and 20 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 69 %.
Wind,,,from ENE at 11 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 65 degrees with 10 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, November 20

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Good" at 12:30PM and "Good" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 84 degrees with a 69 % humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from ENE at 12 mph


Overnight low ,
Mostly Cloudy and 64 degrees with a 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Partly Cloudy, 83 degrees, and 0 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 68 %.
Wind,,,from NE at 10 mph

Overnight low,
Clear , 62 degrees with 10 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, November 21

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:30AM and "Fair" at 12M and "Good" at 3-6M and Good at 9:30 PM.

Temps are to hit 84 degrees with a 69% humidity.
PM Showers today with a 30 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from ENE at 10 mph


Overnight low ,
Mostly Clear and 64 degrees with a 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:
Partly Cloudy , 84 degrees, and 10 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 67 %.
Wind,,,from  SE at 8 mph

Overnight low,
Mostly Clear , 63 degrees with 10 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, November 22

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:30AM and "Fair" at 12M and "Excellent" at 2:30-6M and "Good" at 10: PM.

Temps are to hit 83 degrees with a 73% humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from SE at 7 mph


Overnight low ,
Mostly Clear and 65 degrees with a 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:
Isolated T-Storms , 82 degrees, and 30 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 71 %.
Wind,,,from WSW at 12 mph

Overnight low,
Isolated T-Storms , 59 degrees with  30 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, November 23

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:AM-12M and "Excellent" at 5:30PM.

Temps are to hit 83 degrees with a 72 % humidity.
PM T-Storms today with a 40 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from WSW at 13 mph


Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 57 degrees with a 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:
Partly Cloudy, 74 degrees, and 10 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 58 %.
Wind,,,from NNE at 15 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 57 degrees with 10 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Happy Thanksgiving Ya'll !

Thursday, November 24 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:30AM and "Good" at 12M and "Excellent" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 76 degrees with a 68 % humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from NE at 15 mph


Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 60 degrees with a 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:
Partly Cloudy, 78 degrees, and 20 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 60 %.
Wind,,,from ENE at 13 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 61 degrees with 20 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Happy Black Friday Shopping Ya'll !!

Friday, November 25 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM and "Good" at 12:30PM and "Good" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 78 degrees with a 62 % humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 0 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from ENE at 11 mph


Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 62 degrees with a 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:
Partly Cloudy, 80 degrees, and 0 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 61 %.
Wind,,,from E at 11 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 61 degrees with 0 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, November 26

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:30AM and "Fair" at 2M and "Good" at 3-6M.

Temps are to hit 80 degrees with a 64 % humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 0 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from E at 11 mph


Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 60 degrees with a 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:
Partly Cloudy, 80 degrees, and 10 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 62 %.
Wind,,,from S at 11 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 53 degrees with 10 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, November 27

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:30AM and "Fair" at 2M and "Good" at 3-6M.

Temps are to hit 81 degrees with a 64 % humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from SE at 10 mph


Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 64 degrees with a 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:
PM T-Storms, 78 degrees, and 60 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 69 %.
Wind,,,from WSW at 11 mph

Overnight low,
T-Showers , 53 degrees with 60 % chance of Precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, November 2

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:30AM and "Fair" at 12M and "Excellent" at 4:30PM.

Temps are to hit 79 degrees with a 72 % humidity.
PM T-Storms today with a 80 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from S at 17 mph

Over night low ,
Rain Early and 55 degrees with a 70 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:
Partly Cloudy, 70 degrees, and 10 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 61 %.
Wind,,,from WSW at 13 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 51 degrees with 10 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, November 29

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 12M and "Excellent" at 5:30PM.

Temps are to hit 69 degrees with a 61 % humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from W at 13 mph

Over night low ,
Mostly Clear and 50 degrees with a 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:
Sunny, 67 degrees, and 10 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 57 %.
Wind,,,from WNW at 10 mph

Overnight low,
Clear, 44 degrees with 0 % chance of Precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, November 30

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 4-9:AM and "Good" at 12M and "Excellent" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 66 degrees with a 67 % humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from NW at 8 mph

Over night low ,
Mostly Clear and 44 degrees with a 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:
Mostly Sunny, 72 degrees, and 10 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 58 %.
Wind,,,from N at 13 mph

Overnight low,
Clear, 53 degrees with 0 % chance of Precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

And the count down begins , only 24 days left !!
Welcome to the Merriest month of the year,

Thursday, December 1, 2011

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Good" at 12M and "Excellent" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 72 degrees with a 60 % humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from NNE at 13 mph

Over night low ,
Partly Cloudy and 53 degrees with a 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:
Sunny, 75 degrees, and 0 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 61 %.
Wind,,,from NNE at 14 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy, 60 degrees with 10 % chance of Precip.  

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, December 3 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:30AM and "Good" at 12:30PM and "Good" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 78 degrees with a 61 % humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from ENE at 14 mph


Overnight low ,
Partly  Cloudy and 62 degrees with a 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Partly Cloudy, 78 degrees, and 10 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 61 %.
Wind,,,from ENE at 14 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 62 degrees with 10 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, December 4

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Good" at 12-6M and "Good" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 79 degrees with a 63 % humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from ENE at 13 mph


Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 61 degrees with a 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Partly Cloudy, 81 degrees, and 10 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 66 %.
Wind,,,from E at 10 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 60 degrees with 10 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, December 5

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:30AM and "Fair" at 12:30PM and "Good" at 4M and "Good" at 9:30 PM.

Temps are to hit 81 degrees with a 63% humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from ESE at 10 mph


Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 59 degrees with a 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:
Mostly Sunny , 81 degrees, and 10 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 68 %.
Wind,,,from  E at 6 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 58 degrees with 20 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, December 6

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:30AM and "Fair" at 12:30PM and "Good" at 3-6M and "Good" at 10: PM.

Temps are to hit 81 degrees with a 65% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from ESE at 6 mph


Overnight low ,
 Mostly Clear and 59 degrees with a 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:
Partly Cloudy , 82 degrees, and 10 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 68 %.
Wind,,,from SWS at 12 mph

Overnight low,
Showers Early , 53 degrees with 30 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, December 7

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:30AM-12M and "Fair" at 12:30PM and "Excellent " at 5M and "Good" at 11: PM.

Temps are to hit 81 degrees with a 65% humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 20 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from SW at 17 mph


Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 44 degrees with a 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:
Mostly Sunny , 65 degrees, and 0 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 62 %.
Wind,,,from NNE at 12 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 55 degrees with 20 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

(advance post)

Thursday, December 8

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:30AM and "Good" at 12M and "Excellent" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 65 degrees with a 62 % humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from NNE at 13 mph


Overnight low ,
Mostly Cloudy and 55 degrees with a 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Fridays Forecast,

P M Showers, 76 degrees, and 30 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 68 %.
Wind,,,from N at 7 mph

Overnight low,
Mostly Cloudy , 59 degrees with 10 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, December 9 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:30AM and "Good" at 12M and "Excellent" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 77 degrees with a 71 % humidity.
Few Showers today with a 30 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from ENE at 8 mph


Overnight low ,
Showers Early and 60 degrees with a 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
 Tomorrows Forecast,

Few Showers, 75 degrees, and 30 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 71 %.
Wind,,,from N at 7 mph

Overnight low,
Showers Early , 59 degrees with 30 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, December 10

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM and "Good" at 12:30PM and "Good" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 73 degrees with a 77 % humidity.
AM Showers today with a 40 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from N at 14 mph

Overnight low ,
Showers Early and 60 degrees with a 30 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows Forecast,

Few Showers, 76 degrees, and 60 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 77 %.
Wind,,,from NNE at 14 mph

Overnight low,
Showers , 62  degrees with 40 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, December 11 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:30AM and "Good" at 12:30PM and "Good" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 76 degrees with a 76 % humidity.
Scattered T-Storms today with a 60 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from NE at 13 mph


Overnight low ,
Scattered T-Storms and 63 degrees with a 50 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Scattered T-Storms, 75 degrees, and 60 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 78 %.
Wind,,,from ENE at 14 mph

Overnight low,
Showers Early , 62 degrees with 30 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, December 12

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Good" at 12-6M .

Temps are to hit 77 degrees with a 75 % humidity.
T-Storms today with a 60 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from ENE at 15 mph

Overnight low ,
Showers Early and 60 degrees with a 30 % chance of Precip.
--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

T-Showers, 77 degrees, and 60 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 75 %.
Wind,,,from ENE at 15 mph

Overnight low,
Showers Early , 60 degrees with 30 % chance of Precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, December 13

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 12-6M .

Temps are to hit 77 degrees with a 71 % humidity.
PM Showers today with a 30 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from NE at 15 mph

Overnight low ,
Partly Clousy and 60 degrees with a 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
T-Showers, 77 degrees, and 10 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 67 %.
Wind,,,from NE at 12 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Clouidy , 59 degrees with 10 % chance of Precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, December 14

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:30AM and "Fair" at 12-3M and "Excellent" at 4-6M.

Temps are to hit 79 degrees with a 67 % humidity.
Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from ENE at 12 mph

Overnight low ,
Clear and 59 degrees with a 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows Forecast,

Sunny, 79 degrees, and 0 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 64 %.
Wind,,,from E at 10 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 61 degrees with 10 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, December 15

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:30AM and "Fair" at 12M and "Excellent" at 5:30PM.

Temps are to hit 78 degrees with a 67 % humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a10 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from E at 10 mph

Overnight low ,
Mostly Clear and 60 degrees with a 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows Forecast,

Mostly Sunny, 80 degrees, and 10 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 71 %.
Wind,,,from ESE at 5 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 61 degrees with 10 % chance of Precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, December 16

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 4:AM-12M and "Excellent" at 5:30PM.

Temps are to hit 79 degrees with a 72 % humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a10 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from ESE at 7 mph

Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 61 degrees with a 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows Forecast,

Sunny, 78 degrees, and 10 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 72 %.
Wind,,,from NW at 9 mph

Overnight low,
Mostly Clear , 55 degrees with 10 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, December 17

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 7:30AM and "Good" at 12M and "Excellent" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 79 degrees with a 70 % humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from NW at 9 mph


Overnight low ,
Clear and 54 degrees with a 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast: 

Scattered T-Storms, 71 degrees, and 0 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 54 %.
Wind,,,from N at 10 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 54 degrees with 10 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, December 18

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Good" at 12:30PM and "Excellent" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 70 degrees with a 48 % humidity.
Mostly Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from N at 11 mph


Overnight low ,
Mostly Clear and 53 degrees with a 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:

Mostly Sunny, 74 degrees, and 10 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 65 %.
Wind,,,from E at 12 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 57 degrees with 10 % chance of Precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, December 19

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Good" at 12:30PM and "Good" at 4-9M.

Temps are to hit 74 degrees with a 66 % humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from ESE at 11 mph


Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 57 degrees with a 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:
Partly Cloudy, 79 degrees, and 0 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 68 %.
Wind,,,from SE at 9 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 59 degrees with 10 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, December 20

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:30AM and "Fair" at 12:30PM and "Good" at 3:30-6M and "Good" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 78 degrees with a 68 % humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 0 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from SE at 10 mph

Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 60 degrees with a 10 % chance of Precip.
--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:
Partly Cloudy, 81 degrees, and 10 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 70 %.
Wind,,,from SSE at 9 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 60 degrees with 10 % chance of Precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, December 22

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:AM-12M and "Excellent" at 5:30PM and "Good" at 10:30PM.

Temps are to hit 83 degrees with a 70 % humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 0 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from SSE at 9 mph

Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 62 degrees with a 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
 Fridays Forecast,

Partly Cloudy, 83 degrees, and 10 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 69 %.
Wind,,,from S at 5 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 61 degrees with 20 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, December 23

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:30AM and"Good" at 12M and "Excellent" at 5:30PM.

Temps are to hit 84 degrees with a 68 % humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from SW at 7 mph

Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 62 degrees with a 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
 Saturdays Forecast,

Partly Cloudy, 80 degrees, and 20 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 74 %.
Wind,,,from NNE at 11 mph

Overnight low,
Mostly Clear , 63 degrees with 20 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, December 24 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:30AM and"Good" at 12:30PM and "Good" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 80 degrees with a 74 % humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from NNE at 12 mph

Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 63 degrees with a 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Christmas day Forecast,

Partly Cloudy, 80 degrees, and 20 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 74 %.
Wind,,,from NNE at 12 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 63 degrees with 20 % chance of Precip.
Happy fishing ya'll !


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Merry Christmas !!!

Sunday, December 25

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Good" at 1M and "Good" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 81 degrees with a 74 % humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from E at 6 mph


Overnight low ,
Mostly Cloudy and 63 degrees with a 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:
AM Clouds/PM Sun, 78 degrees, and 20 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 76 %.
Wind,,,from NE at 13 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 63 degrees with 20 % chance of Precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, December 26

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and "Good" at 1-6M .

Temps are to hit 75 degrees with a 76 % humidity.
Mostly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from NE at 13 mph

Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 63 degrees with a 20 % chance of Precip.
--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:
PM T-Storms, 80 degrees, and 60 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 74 %.
Wind,,,from SSW at 18 mph

Overnight low,
Showers Early , 49 degrees with 30 % chance of Precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, December 27

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 3-6M .

Temps are to hit 77 degrees with a 76 % humidity.
Scattered T-Storms/Wind today with a 60 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from SW at 20 mph

Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 46 degrees with a 20 % chance of Precip.
--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows forecast:
Sunny, 67 degrees, and 0 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 52 %.
Wind,,,from SSW at 18 mph

Overnight low,
Mostly Clear , 41 degrees with 10 % chance of Precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, December 28 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7-9:30AM and"Fair" at 12M and "Excellent" at 4-6PM.

Temps are to hit 67 degrees with a 49 % humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from NW at 10 mph

Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 43 degrees with a 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows Forecast,

Mostly Sunny, 69 degrees, and 0 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 47 %.
Wind,,,from W at 3 mph

Overnight low,
Clear , 44 degrees with 0 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, December 29

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 8:AM and"Fair" at 12M and "Excellent" at 5:30PM.

Temps are to hit 69 degrees with a 47 % humidity.
AM Clouds/PM Sun today with a 0 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from WSW at 5 mph

Overnight low ,
Clear and 45 degrees with a 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows Forecast,

Sunny, 76 degrees, and 0 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 51 %.
Wind,,,from WNW at 3 mph

Overnight low,
Clear , 52 degrees with 0 % chance of Precip.


Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, December 30 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 4-9:AM and"Good" at 12M and "Excellent" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 75 degrees with a 48 % humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from W at 3 mph

Overnight low ,
Mostly Clear and 51 degrees with a 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Saturday's Forecast,

Mostly Sunny, 78 degrees, and 0 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 57 %.
Wind,,,from WNW at 5 mph

Overnight low,
Clear , 51 degrees with 0 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, December 31 

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:30AM and"Good" at 12:30PM and "Excellent" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 79 degrees with a 63 % humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from W at 8 mph

Overnight low ,
Clear and 52 degrees with a 10 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows Forecast,

Mostly Sunny, 78 degrees, and 10 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 63 %.
Wind,,,from W at 9 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 54 degrees with 10 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, January 1, 2012

Happy New Year !! 

We made it thru another year,, my wish is that the Friends of the Fort find themselves at the Fort often this year, and may the fishing be awesome each time you fish.


The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:AM and"Good" at 12:30PM and "Excellent" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 79 degrees with a 65 % humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from W at 9 mph

Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 56 degrees with a 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Tomorrows Forecast,

Mostly Sunny, 65 degrees, and 10 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 46 %.
Wind,,,from NW at 16 mph

Overnight low,
Clear , 34 degrees with 0 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, January 2, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 1:30PM and "Good" at 4-9M.

Temps are to hit 64 degrees with a 52 % humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 10 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from NW at 16 mph

Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 35 degrees with a 0 % chance of Precip.
--------------------------------------------

Tomorrows forecast:
Sunny/WINDY, 51 degrees, and 0 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 33 %.
Wind,,,from NW at 20 mph

Overnight low,
Clear , 30 degrees with 0 % chance of Precip.  

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, January 3, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 1:30PM and "Good" at 5:30PM and "Good" at 9M.

Temps are to hit 50 degrees with a 32 % humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from NW at 18 mph

Overnight low ,
Clear and 30 degrees with a 0 % chance of Precip.
--------------------------------------------

 Wednesday's  forecast:
Sunny, 60 degrees, and 0 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 37 %.
Wind,,,from NW at 7 mph

Overnight low,
Clear , 36 degrees with 0 % chance of Precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wed. Jan. 4, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Excellent" at 9:AM and "Fair" at 2M and "Good" at 5M and "Good" at 9:30PM.

Temps are to hit 57 degrees with a 42 % humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from NNW at 7 mph

Overnight low ,
Clear and 37 degrees with a 0 % chance of Precip.
--------------------------------------------

Thursday's  forecast:
Sunny, 68 degrees, and 0 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 52 %.
Wind,,,from NNW at 10 mph

Overnight low,
Clear , 44 degrees with 0 % chance of Precip. 

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, January 5, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:30AM-1M and"Excellent" at 5:30PM and "Good" at 11M.

Temps are to hit 68 degrees with a 54 % humidity.
Sunny today with a 0 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from WNW at 10 mph

Overnight low ,
Clear and 44 degrees with a 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Friday's  forecast,

Sunny, 72 degrees, and 0 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 61 %.
Wind,,,from WSW at 6 mph

Overnight low,
Mostly Clear , 48 degrees with 10 % chance of Precip.
Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, January 6 , 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:30AM-2M and"Excellent" at 6M and "Good" at 10M.

Temps are to hit 72 degrees with a  66% humidity.
Partly Sunny today with a 10 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from WSW at 5 mph

Overnight low ,
Mostly Clear and 49 degrees with a 20 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
 Forecast for Saturday, January 7 

AM Clouds/PM Sun, 74 degrees, and 20 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 64 %.
Wind,,,from WSW at 7 mph

Overnight low,
Mostly Clear , 51 degrees with 10 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, January 7, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be "Good" at 7:30AM and"Good" at 12M and "Excellent" at 6M.

Temps are to hit 75 degrees with a 65 % humidity.
Partly Cloudy today with a 20 % chance of Precip.
Wind,,,from WSW at 6 mph

Overnight low ,
Partly Cloudy and 51 degrees with a 0 % chance of Precip.

--------------------------------------------
Sunday's Forecast,

Mostly Sunny, 77 degrees, and 10 % chance of Precip.
Humidity is 63 %.
Wind,,,from NE at 6 mph

Overnight low,
Partly Cloudy , 52 degrees with 0 % chance of Precip.

Happy fishing ya'll.


----------



## chris74128

Born 2 Fish said:


> I know that everyone is wanting this info,,so for ya'll who need it,
> 
> the best fishing on Bay Lake TODAY is SPOSE to be excellent at 8-9:AM.
> Temps are to hit 68 degrees with a 60 % humidity.


Thanks


----------



## Elena1990

Yeah,i've been experiencing fishing though i do not have too much skills on it.lol,anyway,cheers and happy fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, March 12, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake  is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:30AM  and "Excellent" at 8M.

High of 81

Overnight low 63


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, March 13, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and "Excellent" at 7:30PM.

High of 83

Overnight low 63


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, March 14, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:30AM and "Excellent" at 8:30PM.

High of 84

Overnight low 63


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, March 15, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and "Excellent" at 9:00PM.

High of 84

Overnight low 63


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, March 16, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00PM and "Excellent" at 10:00AM.

High of 85

Overnight low 62


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturay, March 17, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:00AM.

High of 85

Overnight low 61


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, March 20, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and "Excellent" at 8:00PM.

High of 85

Overnight low 66


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, March 21, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and  8:00PM and "Excellent" at 2PM.

High of 86

Overnight low 65


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, March 22, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 8:00PM and "Excellent" at 2PM.

High of 87

Overnight low 66


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, March 24, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 4:00PM and  8:00PM.

High of 88

Overnight low 67


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, March 25, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 4:00PM and 8:00PM.

High of 86

Overnight low 60


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, March 27, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and Excellent 7:00PM.

High of 85

Overnight low 64


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, March 28, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and Excellent 7:30PM.

High of 84

Overnight low 62


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, March 29, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and Excellent 8:00PM.

High of 87

Overnight low 64


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, March 30, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and Good at 2:00PM and Excellent 8:00PM.

High of 88

Overnight low 65


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, March 31, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and Good at 2:00PM and Excellent 8:00PM.

High of 86

Overnight low 66
__________________


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday,April 1, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM  and  at 8:00PM and at 11:00PM.

High of 89

Overnight low 65


----------



## mooney4

Hi I just got off the phone with Disney. I was checking on some other information so I figured I should ask. They said there is no fishing on the property except for hiring a guide with a boat!! And she said you need a Disney license to boot!! Can someone tell me the facts?? I was only going to fish the FT Wilderness canal areas not the main lakes. Im leaving this Tuesday morning so urgency is needed PLEASE!!!!

Thanks


----------



## 2goofycampers

You can not fish from a boat. Unless it is a guided tour. You can fish the canals and lake as long as you stay away from dock/marina area. There is no license needed.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, April 2, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and at 8:00PM and at 11:00PM.

High of 91

Overnight low 65

You can not fish from a boat. Unless it is a guided tour. You can fish the canals and lake as long as you stay away from dock/marina areas. There is no license needed. Happy fishing.


----------



## mooney4

Thanks for the reply. I'll take my stuff.  thank you


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, April 3, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and at 2:00PM and "Excellent"at 7:00PM.

High of 91

Overnight low 68


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, April 4, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and "Excellent" at 2:00PM and at 7:00PM.

High of 90

Overnight low 68


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, April 5, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and "Excellent" at 2:00PM and at 8:00PM.

High of 88

Overnight low 69
__________


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, April 6, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and "Excellent" at 2:00PM and at 8:00PM.

High of 86

Overnight low 62
__________


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, April 7, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and  at 3:00PM and at 8:00PM.

High of 79

Overnight low 59


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, April 9, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM  and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.

High of 85

Overnight low 62


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, April 11, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:00PM.

High of 88

Overnight low 62


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, April 14, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM  and at 8:00PM.

High of 82

Overnight low 65


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, April 15, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and at 8:00PM.

High of 85

Overnight low 59


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, April 16, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM.

High of 86

Overnight low 64


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, April 17, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and  12:00PM and 7:30PM.

High of 86

Overnight low 65


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, April 18, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 7:30PM.

High of 88

Overnight low 67


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, April 19, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and "Excellent" at 2:00PM and 7:30PM.

High of 86

Overnight low 68


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, April 20, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and "Excellent" at 2:00PM and 7:30PM.

High of 86

Overnight low 68


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, April 21, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 8:00PM and "Excellent" at 2:00PM 

High of 78

Overnight low 66


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, April 22, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 8:00PM and "Excellent" at 3:00PM

High of 78

Overnight low 59


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, April 23, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 3:00PM and 8:00PM.

High of 77

Overnight low 51


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, April 24, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 4:00PM and 8:00PM.

High of 75

Overnight low 55


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, April 25, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.

High of 83

Overnight low 60


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, April 26, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.

High of 89

Overnight low 64


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, April 27, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.

High of 90

Overnight low 65


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, April 28, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:00PM.

High of 89

Overnight low 70


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, April 29, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:00PM.

High of 89

Overnight low 69


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, April 30, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:30AM and at 9:30 PM and "Good" at 3:00PM.

High of 88

Overnight low 71


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, May 1, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 9:00PM.

High of 86

Overnight low 69


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, May 2, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 9:00PM and 11:00PM.

High of 89

Overnight low 69


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, May 3, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.

High of 90

Overnight low 67


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, May 4, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:30AM and 2:00PM and 7:30PM.

High of 92

Overnight low 68


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, May 5, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:30AM and 2:00PM and 7:30PM.

High of 92

Overnight low 69


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, May 6, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:30AM and  7:30PM and "Excellent" at 2:00PM.

High of 93

Overnight low 69


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, May 7, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and  8:00PM and "Excellent" at 2:00PM.

High of 89

Overnight low 70


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, May 8, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 4:00PM and at 9:00PM.

High of 88

Overnight low 70


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, May 9, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 7:00PM.

High of 89

Overnight low 70


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, May 10, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:30AM and 7:30PM.

High of 86

Overnight low 71


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, May 11, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:30AM and 8:00PM.

High of 87

Overnight low 69


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, May 14, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 3:00PM and 9:00PM" and Excellent" at 9:00AM.

High of 87

Overnight low 69


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, May 15, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 3:00PM and 9:00PM" and Excellent" at 9:00AM.

High of 87

Overnight low 69


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, May 16, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 12:00PM and at 7:30PM.

High of 87

Overnight low 70


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, May 17, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 12:00PM and at 7:30PM.

High of 85

Overnight low 69


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, May 18, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 12:30PM and at 7:30PM.

High of 89

Overnight low 69


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, May 19, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:30AM and 1:30PM and at 7:30PM.

High of 87

Overnight low 69


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, May 20, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:30AM and 1:30PM and at 7:30PM.

High of 87

Overnight low 68


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, May 21, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:30AM and 8:00PM" and Excellent" at 2:00PM.

High of 90

Overnight low 69


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, May 22, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 9:30PM" and Excellent" at 3:00PM.

High of 92

Overnight low70


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, May 23, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:30AM and 4:00PM and at 9:00PM.

High of 90

Overnight low 72


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, May 24, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 6:30AM and 6:00PM.

High of 90

Overnight low 73
________________


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, May 25, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.

High of 92

Overnight low 72


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, May 26, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 2:00PM and Excellent" at 7:00AM and 7:00PM.

High of 92

Overnight low72


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, May 27, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 1:30PM and Excellent" at 7:00AM and 8:00PM.

High of 90

Overnight low73


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, May 28, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 2:00PM and Excellent" at 7:00AM and 9:00PM.

High of 89

Overnight low 73

Have a safe and fun Memorial Day.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, May 29, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 2:30PM and Excellent" at 7:30AM and 9:00PM.

High of 90

Overnight low 74


__________________


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, May 30, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 3:00PM and 10:00PM and Excellent" at  9:00AM.

High of 92

Overnight low 74

40% chance of rain


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, May 31, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 9:00PM.

High of 91

Overnight low 72

40% chance of rain
_____________


----------



## CDN Prince Charming

Hi All,

I'm looking for some help/tips from the FW experienced fishermen here on the boards.
My family (Me, DW, DS13, DD11) will be taking our first trip to the fort next month and fishing is very high up on the list of things to do while we are there.
I should point out that DW and myself are not avid fishermen by any means.  The urgency to fish while we are at FW comes from our kids, especially our DD.  She is over the moon at the prospect of fishing while being at the happiest place on earth.
So I am hoping to pick all of your brains regarding tips, tricks, locations or anything else that might help make our fishing time more enjoyable.
All we own are 2 poles for the kids so ideas for bait would be especially helpful.

Any posts or PM's would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks so much,
Alec
CDN Prince Charming


----------



## 2goofycampers

You can fish at all the Resorts. Just be sure to not fish at bridges, marinas and high traffic areas. 
We use to  bring every kind of bait we could think of. Only caught a few fish. Someone told us to try chicken skin from the dinner at Trail"s End and it worked! The fish also bite hot dogs very well.
Places to try include the canal behind 300 loop and the pond behind the Meadow Trading Post. These have been most productive for us.
If you want to see a family of otters take a walk on the dog walk behind 800 and 900 loop. We only caught 1 small fish back there but the otters were fun to watch.

Enjoy your trip to The Fort.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, June 2, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:30PM and at 7:30PM.

High of 93

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 20%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, June 3, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:30AM and 1:00PM and at 7:30PM.

High of 94

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 10%
__________________


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, June 4, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:30AM and 1:30PM and at 8:00PM.

High of 95

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 10%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, June 5, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:30AM and 2:00PM and at 9:00PM.

High of 92

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 20%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, June 6, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 3:00PM and at 9:00PM.

High of 90

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 40%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, June 7, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 4:00PM and at 9:00PM.

High of 89

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 60%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, June 8, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 7:00PM.

High of 86

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 60%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, June 9, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 1:00PM and  "Excellent" at 7:00AM and 7:00PM.

High of 84

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 60%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, June 10, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 1:30PM and "Excellent" at 7:00AM and 7:30PM.

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 50%


----------



## Scarlett81

Can I post this question here?-figured you'd be the expert!
Can you give me any idea of prices for fishing a couple hours with the kids? It would be me, DH, 5 yo and 1 yo.
We'd like to do the catch and release on a boat, but not sure what the arrangements are.
I guess you can also fish in the streams around FW? Thing is, we won't be bringing poles with us since we're flying in. Thanks!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Questions are always welcome.

$270 - 2 Hours (2-5 People) 7:00 & 10:00 ONLY
$235 - 2 Hours (2-5 People) 1:30 ONLY
$455 - 4 Hours (2-5 People) 7:00am - 11:00am & 10:00 - 2:00

More info   http://www.wdwinfo.com/recreation/fishing.htm

You can also rent poles and buy worms at the bike barn. It is near The Meadow Trading Post. A package of hot dogs will do as good or better for 
bait.

Happy camping & fishing.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, June 11, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:30AM and 8:30PM.

High of 90

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 50%


----------



## Scarlett81

Thanks for the prices and tips!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, June 12, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:00AM and 9:00PM.

High of 92

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 30%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, June 13, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 3:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:30AM and 9:00PM.

High of 92

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 40%
__________________


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, June 14 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 3:00PM and "Excellent" at 9:30AM and 9:30PM.

High of 90

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 40%
______________


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, June 15, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and  10:00AM and 9:30PM.

High of 88

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 40%
______________


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, June 16, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 12:00PM and 8:30PM.

High of 88

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 30%
_____________


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, June 17, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 8:00PM.

High of 88

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 20%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, June 18, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 8:00PM.

High of 88

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 20%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, June 19, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:30AM and 2:00PM and 9:00PM.

High of 87

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 20%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, June 20, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:30AM and 3:00PM and 9:00PM.

High of 88

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 30%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, June 21, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 3:00PM and 9:00PM.

High of 89

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 30%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, June 22, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 10:00PM.

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 30%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, June 23, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and  7:00PM.

High of 91

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 40%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, June 24, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at  1:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00AM and 7:00PM.

High of 83

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 60%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, June 25, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 1:30PM and "Excellent" at 7:00AM and 7:30PM.

High of 85

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 90%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, June 26, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 1:30PM and "Excellent" at 7:00AM and 7:30PM.

High of 86

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 80%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, June 27, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 2:30PM and "Excellent" at 8:00AM and 8:30PM.

High of 85

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 100%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, June 28, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 3:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:30AM and 9:30PM.

High of 90

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 20%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, June 29, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and  3:00PM and 9:00PM.

High of 93

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 0%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, June 30, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 6:30AM and 12:00PM and 9:00PM.

High of 93

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 10%


----------



## JWimberley

Is there any free fishing at Disney World?  It just seems silly to spend money on renting a pontoon boat to fish 20' off the shore when I can cast out that far...

Also, is Bay Lake strictly catch and release?  It seems like a shame to let those lovely BBQ grills go to waste here at the campground...


----------



## 2goofycampers

Yes there is free fishing at WDW (from land). You can fish any water within reason at all resorts. No fishing in congested areas such as docks, walkways and bridges.

The lakes are strictly catch and release. Those beautifully manicured lawns take a lot of fertilizer and pesticides to keep them so pristine. Which the rain then carries to the lakes. I am not so sure I'd want to eat those fish.

Happy fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, July 1, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 6:30AM and 12:30PM and 8:00PM.

High of 95

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 10%
_________________


----------



## JWimberley

2goofycampers said:


> Yes there is free fishing at WDW (from land). You can fish any water within reason at all resorts. No fishing in congested areas such as docks, walkways and bridges.
> 
> The lakes are strictly catch and release. Those beautifully manicured lawns take a lot of fertilizer and pesticides to keep them so pristine. Which the rain then carries to the lakes. I am not so sure I'd want to eat those fish.
> 
> Happy fishing!



Thanks Denise,

I wandered over to the bike barn this morning and we'll be getting some bait for tomorrow morning!

Never worried much about the fertilizer and pesticides getting into the fish, I'm from West Texas where any fish tough enough to survive the natural gas and crude oil frac jobs is liable to give you super powers anyway 

Guess we'll see what we catch and then head into town to buy some filets to match!


----------



## 2goofycampers

JWimberley said:


> Thanks Denise,
> 
> I wandered over to the bike barn this morning and we'll be getting some bait for tomorrow morning!
> 
> Never worried much about the fertilizer and pesticides getting into the fish, I'm from West Texas where any fish tough enough to survive the natural gas and crude oil frac jobs is liable to give you super powers anyway
> 
> Guess we'll see what we catch and then head into town to buy some filets to match!



Worms do fair as bait, oddly enough hot dogs do better.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, July 2, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:30AM and 1:30PM and 9:00PM.

High of 94

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 10%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, July 3, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:30AM and 1:30PM and 9:00PM.

High of 94

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 10%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, July 4, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:30AM and 2:30PM and 9:00PM.

High of 92

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, July 5, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 3:00PM and 9:00PM.

High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 30%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, July 6, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:30AM and 4:30PM and 9:30PM.

High of 94

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 30%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, July 7, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 6:30PM and 9:30PM.

High of 93

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 30%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, July 8, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 6:00PM.

High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 30%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, July 9, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 1:30PM and 7:30PM and "Excellent' at 6:30AM.

High of 94

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 30%
__________________


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, July 10, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 1:30PM and 8:30PM and "Excellent' at 7:00AM.

High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 50%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, July 11, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 2:00PM and 9:00PM and "Excellent' at 7:30AM.

High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 30%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, July 12, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 2:30PM and "Excellent"at 8:00AM and 9:00PM.

High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 50%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, July 13, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:30AM and 3:00PM and 9:30PM.

High of 89

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 50%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, July 14, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 3:00PM and 9:00PM.

High of 89

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, July 15, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and  9:00PM.

High of 93

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, July 16, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 12:30PM and 8:00PM.

High of 89

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 50%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, July 17, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:30PM.

High of 87

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 50%


----------



## njcamper95

Has anyone been catching any fish haven't seen a fish pix in awhile??????


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, July 18, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:30AM and 1:30PM and 8:30PM.

High of 90

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, July 19, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:30AM and 2:00PM and 8:30PM.

High of 92

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 30%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, July 20, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:30AM and 3:00PM and 9:00PM.

High of 94

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 10%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, July 21, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 3:00PM and 9:00PM.

High of 93

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, July 22, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:30AM and 4:00PM and 9:00PM.

High of 94

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 50%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, July 23, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 12:30PM and 6:00PM.

High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, July 24, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 6:30AM and 1:30PM and 7:30PM.

High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, July 25, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 1:30PM and 8:00PM and "Excellent"at 7:30AM.

High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 20%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, July 26, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 2:30PM  and "Excellent"at 7:30AM and 8:30PM.

High of 94

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 10%


----------



## deryan

Great content!  Never realized fishing was available without any permit or fee.  The question is:  What can you do with the fish?  Are they safe to eat?  Where can you clean/cook them?


----------



## John VN

deryan said:


> Great content!  Never realized fishing was available without any permit or fee.  The question is:  What can you do with the fish?  Are they safe to eat?  Where can you clean/cook them?



Catch and release only.


----------



## 2goofycampers

deryan said:


> Great content!  Never realized fishing was available without any permit or fee.  The question is:  What can you do with the fish?  Are they safe to eat?  Where can you clean/cook them?



John is correct, catch and release only. 
It takes a lot of pesticides and fertilizer to keep the WDW lawns looking great and bugs to a minimum. All of this washes into the canals and lakes.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, July 27, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 3:00PM and "Excellent"at 8:30AM and 9:30PM.

High of 94

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 10%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, July 28, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 3:00PM and 9:00PM and "Excellent"at 9:00AM.

High of 93

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 30%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, July 29, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 10:00AM and 8:00PM .

High of 92

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 20%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, July 30, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 12:30PM and 7:30PM.

High of 92

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 30%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, July 31, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:30AM and 1:30PM and 7:30PM.

High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 30%


----------



## jenhelgren

I am interested in more information on fishing within Disney. We will be staying at Wilderness Lodge and will driving so bringing our own gear is possible. Can we rent a pontoon and fish from it on our own without paying for an excursion? Where does Disney allow guests to fish from shore? Are any licenses etc required? Thanks for any information you can provide!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sadly no they won't let you rent a pontoon and fish from it.
No license is required.
You can take a boat over to Fort Wilderness and rent some fishing gear from the bike barn. There is a large pond right there you can fish. I know this sounds weird but bring/ buy some hot dogs for bait. They work better than nightcrawlers.
All fishing is catch and release only.

Happy Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, August 1, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:30AM and 1:30PM and 7:30PM.

High of 87

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40%


----------



## jenhelgren

In your opinion since we can't fish from a rented pontoon-are the fishing excursions really worth the money? It just seems so high priced to me! What could we expect to catch in the pond? My DD is only 5 so the pond will make her plenty happy, but my DS is 11 and has bigger expectations for his catch


----------



## 2goofycampers

jenhelgren said:


> In your opinion since we can't fish from a rented pontoon-are the fishing excursions really worth the money? It just seems so high priced to me! What could we expect to catch in the pond? My DD is only 5 so the pond will make her plenty happy, but my DS is 11 and has bigger expectations for his catch



From the pond...... brim, catfish and bass. From little to 4 or 5 lbs.  

We have done dozens of fishing excursions. The least amount of bass was 2, it was freezing rain. The most was about 50. Both trips were in December. If you can get 5 people to split the cost, it doesn't feel so bad on the wallet.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, August 2, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 8:00PM.

High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 30%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, August 3, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 3:00PM and 9:00PM.

High of 93

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 30%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, August 4, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 3:00PM and 9:00PM.

High of 95

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, August 5, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:30AM and 3:30PM and 9:30PM.

High of 89

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 50%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, August 6, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:30AM and  7:30PM.

High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, August 7, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:30AM and 7:30PM.

High of 88

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 60%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, August 8, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 1:30PM and 7:30PM and "Excellent" at 7:00AM.

High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 30%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, August 9, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 1:30PM and  "Excellent" at 7:30AM and 7:30PM.

High of 93

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 30%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, August 10, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:00AM and 8:00PM.

High of 93

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 30%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, August 11, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 2:30PM and "Excellent" at 8:30AM and 8:30PM.

High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, August 12, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 3:00PM and 9:00PM and "Excellent" at 9:00AM

High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 30%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, August 13, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 3:00PM and 8:00PM and "Excellent" at 9:00AM

High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, August 14, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:30AM and 12:00PM and 7:30PM.

High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, August 15, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:30AM and 12:30PM and 7:30PM.

High of 93

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, August 16, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:30AM and 1:30PM and 7:30PM.

High of 93

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 50%


----------



## DougY

We're all coming up to FW Campgrounds next month for two weeks.
What are the best places to go for casting from the shore? Whats the best bait, best times of the day, and best lures to use?
We haven't been there for six months and we are suffering from Disney Withdrawal....
Thanks for the info.


----------



## 2goofycampers

DougY said:


> What are the best places to go for casting from the shore? Whats the best bait, best times of the day, and best lures to use?



Casting is tricky in the lake because of all the aquatic plants along the shore. If you try it bring some weedless lures. Try the pond and canals also.

We have tried every bait we could think of with some success. Then someone told us to try the chicken skin from the Trail's End meal. It worked well. Then a kid was fishing next to us with hot dogs and was catching fish with every cast. So now our bait of choice is hot dogs.

As for times of day, they don't seem to be early risers. Our best fishing excursions were the 10:30 AM ones. From shore, just before dusk seems good also.

Happy fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, August 17, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 8:00PM.

High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, August 18, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:30AM and 2:30PM and 8:30PM.

High of 92

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, August 19, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:30AM and 3:00PM and 8:30PM.

High of 93

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, August 20, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 3:00PM and 8:00PM.

High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, August 21, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:30AM and 1:30PM and 7:00PM.

High of 89

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 60%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, August 22, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.

High of 89

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 60%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, August 23, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 2:00PM and  "Excellent" at 7:30AM and 7:30PM.

High of 90

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 40%
__________________


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, August 24, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:00AM and 8:00PM.

High of 90

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 20%


----------



## 2goofycampers

saturday, August 25, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 2:30PM and "Excellent" at 8:00AM and 8:00PM.

High of 89

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 30%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, August 26, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 3:00PM and 8:00PM" and Excellent" at 9:00AM.

High of 86

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 60%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, August 27, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:30AM and 7:30PM.

High of 85

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 100% 


Heavy rain and wind,roll those awnings  in!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, August 28, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:30AM and 12:00PM and 7:30PM.

High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 60%

Scattered rain and wind, roll those awnings in!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, August 29, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 8:00PM.

High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 50%

Scattered T-storms and wind, roll those awnings in!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, August 30, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 8:00PM.

High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 30%

Isolated T-storms


----------



## FloridaGirl84

2goofycampers said:
			
		

> Thursday, August 30, 2012
> 
> The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 8:00PM.
> 
> High of 91
> 
> Overnight low 74
> 
> Chance of rain 30%
> 
> Isolated T-storms



Thanks for the tip  my hubs will be pleased


----------



## 2goofycampers

FloridaGirl84 said:


> Thanks for the tip  my hubs will be pleased



You're welcome. Feel free to take and post pics here when he catches those monsters.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, August 31, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 8:00PM.

High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 20%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, September1, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 8:00PM.

High of 91

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 20%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, September 2, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:30AM and 3:00PM and 8:30PM.

High of 90

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 20%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, September 3, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:30AM and 3:00PM and 8:30PM.

High of 92

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 20%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, September 4, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 4:00AM and 8:00AM and 8:30PM.

High of 93

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 10%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, September 5, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 1:30PM and 7:30PM.

High of 90

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 30%


----------



## rcraw45425

Signed hubby up for the BASS Nitro excursion on Oct. 6 at 10am from the CR.  I saw where you said earlier that the 10:00 excursions seemed the most productive. They told me everything was provided by WDW. Any tips for catching mobsters there or should we cancel?


----------



## 2goofycampers

rcraw45425 said:


> Signed hubby up for the BASS Nitro excursion on Oct. 6 at 10am from the CR.  I saw where you said earlier that the 10:00 excursions seemed the most productive. They told me everything was provided by WDW. Any tips for catching mobsters there or should we cancel?



You never know about the monsters. A good guide, the right weather and the right bait. I've hear some guys go and will only use artificial bait. We've done well with shiners (provided by WDW). I will say one of the best fishing days we ever had was just a little ways from the CR dock. Good luck to hubby.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, September 6, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:30AM and 1:30PM and 7:30PM.

High of 90

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 40%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, September 7, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 1:30PM and "Excellent" at 7:30AM and 7:30PM.

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 50%
__________________


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, September 8, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:00AM and 8:00PM.

High of 90

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 30%
__________________


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, September 9, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:30AM and 8:30PM.

High of 86

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, September 10, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 2:00PM and 8:00PM" and Excellent" at 8:00AM.

High of 87

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 50%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, September 11, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 3:00PM and 8:00PM" and Excellent" at 9:00AM.

High of 86

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 30%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, September 12, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 8:00PM".

High of 88

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 20%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, September 13, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 12:00PM and 7:00PM".

High of 89

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 30%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, September 14, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 8:00PM".

High of 86

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 30%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, September 15, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:30PM and 7:30PM".

High of 89

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 30%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, September 16, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 8:00PM".

High of 89

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 30%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, September 17, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 8:00PM".

High of 87

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 60%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, September 18, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 3:00PM and 8:00PM".

High of 89

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 50%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, September 19, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 6:00PM".

High of 86

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 40%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, September 20, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM".

High of 86

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 40%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, September 21, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 1:30PM and "Excellent" at 7:30AM and 7:30PM.

High of 87

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 40%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, September 22, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:00AM and 8:00PM.

High of 87

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 30%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, September 23, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:00AM and 8:00PM.

High of 89

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 20%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, September 24, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 2:00PM and  8:00PM and"Excellent" at 9:00AM.

High of 87

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 20%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, September 25, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00PM and"Excellent" at 9:00AM.

High of 87

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 20%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, September 26, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 12:00PM and 7:00PM".

High of 89

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 30%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, September 27, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM".

High of 88

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 30%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, September 28, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM".

High of 89

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 20%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, September 29, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:30PM and 7:30PM".

High of 89

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 30%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, September 30, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 8:00PM".

High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 30%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday October 1, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 8:00PM".

High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 60% 

Slant or bring in those awnings!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday October 2, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 8:00PM".

High of 87

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 50%   and windy

Slant or bring in those awnings!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday October 3, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 3:00PM and 7:00PM".

High of 86

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 60% 

Slant or bring in those awnings!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday October 4, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 4:00AM and 9:00AM and 6:00PM".

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday October 5, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 6:00PM".

High of 86

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 30%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, October 6, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:30PM and "Excellent" at  7:00PM.

High of 87

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 40%
________


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, October 7, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 1:30PM  and "Excellent"  7:00AM  and 7:00PM.

High of 89

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 30%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, October 8, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" 8:00AM and 8:00PM.

High of 88

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 30%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, October 9, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and 8:00PM.

High of 87

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 20%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, October 10, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 9:00AM and "Good" at 3:00PM and 7:00PM.

High of 87

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 20%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, October 11, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 9:30AM and "Good" at 2:30PM and 6:30PM.

High of 86

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 0%   

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, October 12, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be ""Good" at 10:00AM and 6:00PM.

High of 85

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 0%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, October 13, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be   "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.

High of 85

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 0%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!
__________________


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, October 14, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:30PM and 7:00PM.

High of 88

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 20%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, October 15, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:30PM and 7:00PM.

High of 87

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 20%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, October 16, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 7:00PM.

High of 83

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 10%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, October 17, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 3:00PM and 7:00PM.

High of 80

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 30%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, October 18, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:30PM and 5:00PM.

High of 88

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 10%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, October 19, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.

High of 88

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 20%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, October 20, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 1:30PM   and "Excellent" at 8:00AM and 7:00PM.

High of 84

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 0%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, October 21, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 1:30PM and "Excellent" at 8:00AM and 7:00PM.

High of 83

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 0%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, October 22, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and  7:00PM.

High of 84

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 10%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, October 23, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 9:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and 7:00PM.

High of 85

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 20%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, October 24, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 10:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and 6:00PM.

High of 86

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 20%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, October 25, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 10:00AM and "Good" at  6:00PM.

High of 84

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 20%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, October 26, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.

High of 80

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 50% and windy. Take care with your awning.

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, October 27, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.

High of 77

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 30% and windy. Take care with your awning.

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, October 28, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.

High of 79

Overnight low 54

Chance of rain 0% but still breezy. 

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, October 29, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:30PM and 7:30PM.

High of 69

Overnight low 47

Chance of rain 0% but still breezy.

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, October 30, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:30PM and 7:00PM.

High of 68

Overnight low 50

Chance of rain 0% but still breezy.

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, October 31, 2012    

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 7:00PM.

High of 73

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 0% but still breezy at 15 MPH..

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, November 1, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:30AM and 1:30PM and 7:30PM.

High of 79

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 10% 

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, November 2, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 3:00PM and 6:00PM.

High of 78

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 0%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## Dudetrue

If you are going fishing on Bay Lake the fishing is all catch and release.  if you are camping at Fort Wilderness it's the same policy isn't it?  You can't keep them can you?


----------



## 2goofycampers

Dudetrue said:


> If you are going fishing on Bay Lake the fishing is all catch and release.  if you are camping at Fort Wilderness it's the same policy isn't it?  You can't keep them can you?



No, you can't keep them, all catch and release.


----------



## Dudetrue

2goofycampers said:


> No, you can't keep them, all catch and release.



VERY GLAD TO HEAR!!!!! and looking forward to my fishing trip next week!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Dudetrue said:


> VERY GLAD TO HEAR!!!!! and looking forward to my fishing trip next week!



Good luck. Love to have a fishing report.


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

Dudetrue said:
			
		

> VERY GLAD TO HEAR!!!!! and looking forward to my fishing trip next week!



We went Fishing on Saturday and had a great time!'caught around 20 bass and some other fish that I can't think of its name. Crappie? Whatever it was they said it was a good size for that type of fish. I'll ask my husband its name.

This is my son's first fish. By the end of the trip we stopped taking photos we had so many lol!
http://instagr.am/p/ReBsmflDb3/


----------



## 2goofycampers

shinysparklybubbles said:


> We went Fishing on Saturday and had a great time!'caught around 20 bass and some other fish that I can't think of its name. Crappie? Whatever it was they said it was a good size for that type of fish. I'll ask my husband its name.
> 
> This is my son's first fish. By the end of the trip we stopped taking photos we had so many lol!
> http://instagr.am/p/ReBsmflDb3/



Sounds like fun SSB, the picture is of the EWP. Do you remember the name of the guide? What time did you fish?


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, November 3, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.

High of 83

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 0%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## shinysparklybubbles

Lets try this again!

http://instagr.am/p/RhvZHilDZ3/

Our guide was named Dave and we did the 10am trip. We left from Wilderness Lodge. Best fishing was back where the Boats go back to get serviced. Worst fishing was tied to the island/divider where the boats drop off for MK. Great atmosphere terrible fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

shinysparklybubbles said:


> Lets try this again!
> http://instagr.am/p/RhvZHilDZ3/



Great picture!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, November 4, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.

High of 83

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 0%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, November 5, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 12:00PM and "Excellent" at 6:00PM.

High of 80

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 20%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, November 6, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 7:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 6:00PM.

High of 73

Overnight low 49

Chance of rain 60%  

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing! With a poncho maybe.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, November 7, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 7:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and 6:00PM.

High of 68

Overnight low 47

Chance of rain 0%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, November 8, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 7:30AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and 6:00PM.

High of 69

Overnight low 46

Chance of rain 0%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, November 9, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and 6:00PM.

High of 74

Overnight low 51

Chance of rain 0%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, November 10, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 6:00PM and 10:00PM.

High of 77

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 0%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, November 11, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:30AM and 5:30PM and 11:30PM.

High of 80

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 10%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, November 12, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 12:00PM and 5:00PM.

High of 82

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 20%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, November 13, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 12:00PM and 6:00PM.

High of 81

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 10%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, November 14, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:30AM and 12:30PM and 6:30PM.

High of 79

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 20%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, November 15, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:30PM and 6:00PM.

High of 78

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 20%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, November 16, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 4:00PM.

High of 74

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 10%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, November 17, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 12:00PM and 6:00PM.

High of 75

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 30%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, November 18, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 6:30AM and 12:30PM and "Excellent" at 5:30PM.

High of 71

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 20%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, November 19, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 7:00AM and "Good" at 12:00PM  and "Excellent" at 6:00PM.

High of 67

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 10%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, November 20, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 7:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 6:00PM.

High of 72

Overnight low 54

Chance of rain 10%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, November 21, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 7:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and  6:00PM.

High of 73

Overnight low 49

Chance of rain 10%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, November 22, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and 6:00PM.

High of 73

Overnight low 49

Chance of rain 0%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, November 23, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 5:00PM and 10:00PM.

High of 73

Overnight low 50

Chance of rain 0%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, November 24, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 5:00PM and 10:00PM.

High of 68

Overnight low 42

Chance of rain 0%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, November 25, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 12:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 71

Overnight low 48

Chance of rain 0%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, November 26, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:30AM and 12:00PM and 5:30PM.


High of 76

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 0%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, November 27, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 12:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 79

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 20%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, November 28, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 72

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 0%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, November 29, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 75

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 10%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, November 30, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 77

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 10%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, December 1, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 78

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 10%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, December 2, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and  4:00PM.


High of 80

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 10%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, December 3, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:30AM and 12:00PM and 5:30PM.


High of 80

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 20%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, December 4, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 12:00PM and "Excellent" at 6:00PM.


High of 79

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 10%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, December 5, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:30AM and 12:30PM and "Excellent" at 5:30PM.


High of 78

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 20%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, December 6, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 7:30AM and "Good" 12:30PM and "Excellent" at 6:00PM.


High of 79

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 30%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, December 7, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 7:30AM and "Good" 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 6:00PM.


High of 78

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 20%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, December 8, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and 6:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 78

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 20%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, December 9, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 5:00PM and 10:00PM.


High of 83

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 20%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, December 10, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 5:00PM and 10:00PM.


High of 82

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 30%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, December 11, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 12:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 78

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 40%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, December 12, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 5:00PM.


High of 73

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 80%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing! With a poncho!!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, December 13, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 5:00PM.


High of 67

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 20%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, December 14, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:30PM and 6:00PM.


High of 75

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 20%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, December 15, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:30PM and 4:00PM.


High of 78

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 10%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, December 16, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 12:00PM and 5:00PM.


High of 82

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 10%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, December 17, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 12:00PM and "Excellent" at 6:00PM.


High of 82

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 10%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, December 18, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 12:00PM and "Excellent" at 6:00PM.


High of 76

Overnight low 50

Chance of rain 20%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, December 19, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 6:00PM.


High of 78

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 0%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, December 20, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 82

Overnight low 52

Chance of rain 0%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, December 21, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" and 1:00PM and 6:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 59

Overnight low 34

Chance of rain 20%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing! With a jacket.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, December 22, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" and 2:00PM and 6:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 61

Overnight low 37

Chance of rain 0%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing! With a jacket.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, December 23, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" and 2:00PM and 6:00PM and 10:00PM.


High of 67

Overnight low 48

Chance of rain 10%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, December 24, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 6:00PM and 11:00PM.


High of 74

Overnight low 54

Chance of rain 20%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, December 25, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 12:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 78

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 10%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, December 26, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 76

Overnight low 44

Chance of rain 50% and windy. Watch those awnings.

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing! With a poncho.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, December 27, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 67

Overnight low 42

Chance of rain 0%  

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, December 28, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 71

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 10%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, December 29, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 75

Overnight low 42

Chance of rain 60%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing! Bring your poncho!


----------



## jeffjs

Chance for catching fish at Disney 100% any day, every day!!!

Those fish will eat ANYTHING, and I mean ANYTHING!  When you go fishing, they use hot dogs for bait!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, December 30, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:30PM and 6:00PM.


High of 59

Overnight low 46

Chance of rain 0%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, December 31, 2012

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 2:00PM and 5:00PM.


High of 72

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 0%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, January 1, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:30AM and 1:30PM and 5:30PM.


High of 75

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 10%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, January 2, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 6:00PM.


High of 76

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 20%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, January 3, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 6:00PM.


High of 71

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 30%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, January 4, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 6:00PM.


High of 67

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 20%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, January 5, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 6:00PM.


High of 73

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 20%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Sunday, January 6, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 6:00PM.


High of 76

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 60%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing! Poncho weather!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, January 7, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent"  at 8:30AM and "Good" 1:30PM and  5:30PM.


High of 66

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 30%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## lodge

2goofycampers said:


> Found a new website did we?



don't you LOVE that?!


----------



## 2goofycampers

lodge said:


> don't you LOVE that?!



He started this thread, got too busy to post and passed it to me.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, January 8, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 12:00PM and 5:00PM.


High of 81

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 10%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## angelmom27

Thanks for posting this. DH was looking at the boats while we were there and wanted to know about the cost in renting one for our trip this yr.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, January 9, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 12:00PM and 5:00PM.


High of 83

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 10%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, January 10, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 81

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 20%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, January 11, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 82

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 10%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, January 12, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 83

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 0%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, January 13, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 5:00PM.


High of 83

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 20%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, January 14, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 3:00AM and 8:00AM and 5:00PM.


High of 82

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 10%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, January 15, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 12:00PM and  "Excellent" at 5:00PM.


High of 82

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 20%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, January 16, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 5:00PM.


High of 83

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 10%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, January 17, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 6:00PM.


High of 72

Overnight low 44

Chance of rain 10%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, January 18, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 6:00PM.


High of 65

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 10%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, January 19, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.


High of 74

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 10%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, January 20, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and  "Good" at 1:30PM and  5:30PM.


High of 73

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 20%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, January 21, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and 5:00PM.


High of 74

Overnight low 51

Chance of rain 10%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, January 22, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 12:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 68

Overnight low 41

Chance of rain 10%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, January 23, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 12:00PM and 5:00PM.


High of 69

Overnight low 43

Chance of rain 0%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, January 24, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 5:00PM.


High of 73

Overnight low 50

Chance of rain 0%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, January 25, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 74

Overnight low 51

Chance of rain 0%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, January 26, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 77

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 10%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, January 27, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 79

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 10%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, January 28, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 82

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 10%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, January 29, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 83

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 20%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, January 30, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 5:00PM.


High of 86

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 10%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, January 31, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and "Excellent" at 5:00PM.


High of 66

Overnight low 40

Chance of rain 10%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, February 1, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00 PM and "Excellent" at 5:00PM.


High of 69

Overnight low 41

Chance of rain 0%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, February 2, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00 PM and "Excellent" at 6:00PM.


High of 73

Overnight low 44

Chance of rain 0%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, February 3, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00 PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.


High of 72

Overnight low 42

Chance of rain 0%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, February 4, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be  "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 1:00 PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.


High of 71

Overnight low 45

Chance of rain 0%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, February 5, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00 PM and  7:00PM.


High of 77

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 10%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, February 6, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00 PM and 5:00PM.


High of 80

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 20%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, February 7, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 12:00 PM and 6:00PM.


High of 84

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 20%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, February 8, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00 PM and 6:00PM.


High of 80

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 20%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, February 9, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00 PM and 6:00PM.


High of 76

Overnight low 52

Chance of rain 10%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, February 10, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00 PM and 7:00PM.


High of 78

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 10%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, February 11, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00 PM and 7:00PM.


High of 84

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 10%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, February 12, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00 PM and 5:00PM.


High of 83

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 20%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, February 13, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and "Excellent" at 5:00PM.


High of 85

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 20%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## bruhl1j

Not that it is a big secret but you can fish in most lakes and bays in WDW. I usually bring a pole and few baits (buzzbaits, spinnerbaits, and plastics). I have caught fish on the bank around POFQ. Here are a few tips. First, no license required. It is a private property. Second, fish early before as the early bird gets the worm but less folks walking around. Third, rent a boat or hire a guide. Plenty off property guides but Disney guided trips are easy and fun. Finally, All areas are catch and release so use barbless hooks or bend the barb down for easy release.

Jan-Feb is spawning time in FL. There are some big bass in the lakes around MK, EPCOT, and many of the resorts.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, February 14, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and "Excellent" at 5:00PM.


High of 73

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 50%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing! Break out the poncho.


----------



## 2goofycampers

bruhl1j said:


> Not that it is a big secret but you can fish in most lakes and bays in WDW. I usually bring a pole and few baits (buzzbaits, spinnerbaits, and plastics). I have caught fish on the bank around POFQ. Here are a few tips. First, no license required. It is a private property. Second, fish early before as the early bird gets the worm but less folks walking around. Third, rent a boat or hire a guide. Plenty off property guides but Disney guided trips are easy and fun. Finally, All areas are catch and release so use barbless hooks or bend the barb down for easy release.
> 
> Jan-Feb is spawning time in FL. There are some big bass in the lakes around MK, EPCOT, and many of the resorts.



Thanks for the additional information.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, February 15, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00 PM and "Excellent" at 6:00PM.


High of 74

Overnight low 49

Chance of rain 20%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, February 16, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00 PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.


High of 70

Overnight low 38

Chance of rain 20% and windy


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, February 17, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00 PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.


High of 58

Overnight low 35

Chance of rain 0% and sunny


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, February 18, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 1:00 PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.


High of 69

Overnight low 50

Chance of rain 0% and sunny


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, February 19, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00 PM and  7:00PM.


High of 80

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 10% 


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, February 20, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 1:00 PM and 6:00PM and 10:00PM.


High of 76

Overnight low 51

Chance of rain 10%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, February 21, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 6:00 PM and 10:00PM.


High of 81

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 0%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, February 22, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 12:00 PM and 6:00PM.


High of 87

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 10%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, February 23, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 12:00 PM and 6:00PM.


High of 88

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 10%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, February 24, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00 PM and 7:00PM.


High of 80

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 50%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing! Get out those ponchos. Slant or take in your awning.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, February 25, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00 PM and 7:00PM.


High of 87

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 30%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing! Get out those ponchos. Slant or take in your awning.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, February 26, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00 PM and 7:00PM.


High of 83

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 50%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing! Get out those ponchos. Slant or take in your awning


----------



## iFast

How does one get to Bay Lake?


----------



## 2goofycampers

It is on WDW property. In front of the MK. Bay Lake and Seven Seas Lagoon are connected by a water bridge. So, basically the same body of water.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, February 27, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00 PM and 7:00PM.


High of 77

Overnight low 52

Chance of rain 0%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, February 28, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00 PM and 7:00PM.


High of 75

Overnight low 48

Chance of rain 0%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, March 1, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 5:00 PM and 7:00PM.


High of 66

Overnight low 46

Chance of rain 0%


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, March 2, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 5:00PM.


High of 64

Overnight low 39

Chance of rain 10%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, March 3, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 6:00PM.


High of 61

Overnight low 36

Chance of rain 10%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, March 4, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.


High of 69

Overnight low 44

Chance of rain 0% 

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, March 5, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 7:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.


High of 79

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 10%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, March 6, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 7:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.


High of 64

Overnight low 41

Chance of rain 20%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, March 7, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and  7:00PM.


High of 70

Overnight low 43

Chance of rain 0%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, March 8, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be ""Good" at 9:00AM and 6:00PM and 11:00PM.


High of 75

Overnight low 46

Chance of rain 0%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, March 9, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be ""Good" at 7:00AM and 12:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 77

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 0%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!

Be sure to turn your clocks ahead tonight.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, March 10, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be ""Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 80

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 0%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, March 11, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be ""Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 82

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 0%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, March 12, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be ""Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 74

Overnight low 51

Chance of rain 50%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, March 13, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be ""Good" at 9:00AM and 3:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 76

Overnight low 45

Chance of rain 0%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, March 14, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be ""Good" at 9:00AM and 3:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 67

Overnight low 41

Chance of rain 0%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## jade1

2goofycampers said:


> Saturday, March 9, 2013.
> 
> The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be ""Good" at 7:00AM and 12:00PM and 6:00PM.
> 
> 
> High of 77
> 
> Overnight low 53
> 
> Chance of rain 0%
> 
> Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!
> 
> Be sure to turn your clocks ahead tonight.




Used this thread the other day-selected 1PM and its was slow but snagged an 8 pounder around 3.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wow! Congratulations on a great catch.


----------



## bama_ed

Wow Jade! 

That big ol' thing looks like it should be on my wall, wag its tail, and sing me a song!

Bama ED


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, March 15, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be ""Good" at 9:00AM and  6:00PM.


High of 74

Overnight low 47

Chance of rain 0%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, March 16, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 6:00PM.


High of 81

Overnight low 51

Chance of rain 0%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!
__________________


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, March 17, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.


High of 82

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 10%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, March 18, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:00PM.


High of 85

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 30%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, March 19, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent at 8:00AM and "Good" at  2:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:00PM.


High of 84

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 30%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, March 20, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:00PM.


High of 74

Overnight low 52

Chance of rain 60%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, March 21, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent at 9:00AM and "Good" at 3:00PM and  8:00PM.


High of 72

Overnight low 47

Chance of rain 0%


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, March 22, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be ""Good" at 10:00AM and 3:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 78

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 0%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, March 23, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be ""Good" at 8:00AM and 10:00AM  and 7:00PM.


High of 85

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 30%

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, March 24, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be ""Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00AM and 7:00PM.


High of 84

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 50% and wind

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, March 25, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be ""Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00AM and 8:00PM.


High of 71

Overnight low 47

Chance of rain 10% and wind

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, March 26, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be ""Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00AM and 8:00PM.


High of 64

Overnight low 39

Chance of rain 0% and wind 18MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, March 27, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be ""Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 67

Overnight low 39

Chance of rain 0% and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, March 28, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be ""Good" at 8:00AM and 3:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 72

Overnight low 44

Chance of rain 0% and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, March 29, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be ""Good" at 8:00AM and 4:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 75

Overnight low 50

Chance of rain 0% and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, March 30, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be ""Good" at 8:00AM and 4:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 80

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 0% and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, March 31, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be ""Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent at 6:00PM.


High of 84

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 10% and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday,April 1, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be ""Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent at 7:00PM.


High of 85

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 60% and wind 14MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing! Bring a poncho.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, April 2, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be ""Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent at 8:00PM.


High of 85

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 10% and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, April 3, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent at 8:00PM.


High of 84

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 30% and wind 13MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, April 4, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 3:00PM and "Excellent at 8:00PM.


High of 83

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 60% and wind 16MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, April 5, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and   3:00PM and  8:00PM.


High of 77

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 30% and wind 15MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, April 6, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and  8:00PM.


High of 79

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 0% and wind 13MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, April 7, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and at1:00PM and at 8:00PM.


High of 80

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 10% and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, April 8, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and at1:00PM and at 8:00PM.


High of 84

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 10% and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, April 9, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and at 1:00PM and at 8:00PM.


High of 86

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 10% and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, April 10, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and at 2:00PM and at 8:00PM.


High of 88

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 20% and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, April 11, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and at 3:00PM and at 8:00PM.


High of 88

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 30% and wind 15MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, April 12, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and at 4:00PM and at 8:00PM.


High of 87

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 40% and wind 14MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, April 13, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and at 4:00PM and at 8:00PM.


High of 83

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 60% and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, April 14, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and at 1:00PM and at 6:00PM.


High of 86

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 50% and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, April 15, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and at 2:00PM and "Excellent"  at 7:00PM.


High of 88

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 50% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, April 16, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.


High of 89

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 20% and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, April 17, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:00PM.


High of 87

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 10% and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## Readerbug

Frank or Denise, I have a worm question for you- 
Have you seen the worm/night crawler packages the fort sells for5$or7$, (according to the allears website?) How do they compare in amount with the typical sour cream type tub of 3-somthing$ worms at Walmart?

This would be for canal/bridge/deck fishing. Is anything, inc. power bait, cheese, bacon, allowed? My kids always dig our worms, we have the best luck here with plain worms, though we've used dough balls, lots other stuff....

But that's here. Never fished further south than top of ARkansas. And if they dig worms, the critters will get crispy on our drive down. 


Any ideas for spring about bait availability/suitability at the Fort?
Thanks


----------



## 2goofycampers

Readerbug said:


> Frank or Denise, I have a worm question for you-
> Have you seen the worm/night crawler packages the fort sells for5$or7$, (according to the allears website?) How do they compare in amount with the typical sour cream type tub of 3-somthing$ worms at Walmart?
> 
> This would be for canal/bridge/deck fishing. Is anything, inc. power bait, cheese, bacon, allowed? My kids always dig our worms, we have the best luck here with plain worms, though we've used dough balls, lots other stuff....
> 
> But that's here. Never fished further south than top of ARkansas. And if they dig worms, the critters will get crispy on our drive down.
> 
> 
> Any ideas for spring about bait availability/suitability at the Fort?
> Thanks



We have purchased worms at WDW. It is a 12 pack, kinda expensive. 

We have actually quit fishing with worms at the Fort and gone to fishing the pond at The Meadow with HOT DOGS. Believe it or not we do much better. The cheaper & greasier the worms the better the fish like them. We bring a couple of packs with us from home.

Good luck and please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Readerbug

Great! Will do, and will post. Thanks for the superior worm tip!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, April 18, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:00PM.


High of 89

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 20% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## bound4wdw

We are wanting to rent some poles at WDW when we go in a few weeks.  Where is a good place to rent them for a few hours?  How much?  Any other pointers?


----------



## 2goofycampers

You can rent poles from the Bike Barn. They are $6.00 per 1/2 hour or $12.50 all day. The Bike Barn is located right next to the Meadow Pond. You can fish there or cross over to the dock. Bring hot dogs for bait. Fish close to the bottom, catch tons of fish and post pictures.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, April 19, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:00PM.


High of 91

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 20% and wind 14MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, April 20, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good"  at 9:00AM and 3:00PM and  9:00PM.


High of 72

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 40% and wind 14MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, April 21, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 7:00PM and 11:00PM.


High of 82

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 50% and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, April 22, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 82

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 60% and wind 15MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, April 23, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 83

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 20% and wind 14MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, April 24, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 82

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 0% and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, April 25, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 89

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 0% and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, April 26, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 84

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 20% and wind 14MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, April 27, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 3:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 85

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 10% and wind 13MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, April 28, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 4:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 86

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 10% and wind 13MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, April 29, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 87

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 50% and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, April 30, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.


High of 85

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 50% and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, May 1, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 7:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.


High of 83

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 60% and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## bound4wdw

So what are the rules on fishing?  Can you only fish with wdw poles?  Is fort wilderness and riverside the only shore fishing you can do?  Can you only fish during open hours of the bike barn?


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, May 2, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:00PM.


High of 80

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 60% and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

bound4wdw said:


> So what are the rules on fishing?  Can you only fish with wdw poles?  Is fort wilderness and riverside the only shore fishing you can do?  Can you only fish during open hours of the bike barn?



You can bring your own poles and bait also. You can fish all water on property that isn't a walkway or dock. You can fish 24/7. 

Only rule is you post pics so we can see.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, May 3, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:00PM.


High of 80

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 80% and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, May 4, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 3:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 83

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 50% and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, May 5, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 10:00AM and 3:00PM and 10:00PM.


High of 80

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 20% and wind 14MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, May 6, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 12:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 80

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 20% and wind 14MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, May 7, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 80

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 10% and wind 15MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, May 8, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 85

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 0% and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, May 9, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 88

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 0% and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, May 10, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 91

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 0% and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, May 11, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 3:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 90

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 30% and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, May 12, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 4:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 86

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 50% and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, May 13, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 4:00AM and 7:00AM and 6:00PM.


High of 84

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain10% and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, May 14, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 83

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 0% and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, May 15, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and  "Excellent" at 7:00PM.


High of 87

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 0% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, May 16, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.


High of 88

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 0% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, May 17, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent"  at 7:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:00PM.


High of 91

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 0% and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

day, May 17, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 9:00PM.


High of 91

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 20% and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, May 19, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 3:00PM and "Excellent" at 9:00PM.


High of 90

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 50% and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, May 20, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 10:00AM and 3:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 86

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 60% and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Breaker  Breaker, any takers ?

Anybody drown'n any worms in the wet stuff at the World ???


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, May 21, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM until Noon  and 8:00PM.


High of 86

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 50% and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, May 22, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 87

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 60% and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, May 23, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 91

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 30% and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Okay,,,seriously,,,
so folk are camping, this is a camping forum,,,

and no one is fish'n ?


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, May 24, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 93

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 20% and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, May 25, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 2:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 86

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 0% and wind 14MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, May 26, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 3:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 86

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 0% and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, May 27, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 3:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 87

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 0% and wind 13MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, May 28, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 6:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 90

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 20% and wind 15MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, May 29, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.


High of 89

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 30% and wind 17MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, May 30, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 7:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.


High of 89

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 30% and wind 18MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, May 31, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 7:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:00PM.


High of 86

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 50% and wind 19MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, June 1, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 9:00PM.


High of 86

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 40% and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, June 1, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 9:00AM and "Good" at 3:00PM and "Excellent" at 9:00PM.


High of 88

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 30% and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## wolf29

We'll be in WDW Aug 19th-29th. My sons (11 & 13) have really gotten into fishing and want to pick up some gear at Walmart and try a couple of spots. We're staying at Pop, so will probably check out Hourglass Lake, and also plan on trying POR and FW. Can anyone recommend any spots at these Resorts that might be worth trying? Thanks very much for any advise!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, June 3, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 3:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 85

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 60% and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

wolf29 said:


> We'll be in WDW Aug 19th-29th. My sons (11 & 13) have really gotten into fishing and want to pick up some gear at Walmart and try a couple of spots. We're staying at Pop, so will probably check out Hourglass Lake, and also plan on trying POR and FW. Can anyone recommend any spots at these Resorts that might be worth trying? Thanks very much for any advise!



At FW I'd recommend getting off the bus at The Meadow area and fishing the dock. I know it sounds weird but bring hot dogs for bait. It seems the fish there are junk food addicts.  I've not been in August but this works for spring fall and winter.

We'd love some pics of their catch.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, June 4, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 9:00AM and 9:00PM.


High of 82

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 80% and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, June 5, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 12:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 84

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 60% and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, June 6, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 82

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 100% and wind 16MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, June 7, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 89

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 70% and wind 16MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, June 8, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 2:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 86

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 40% and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, June 9, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 3:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 89

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 50% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, June 10, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 3:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, June 11, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 4:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 90

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 40% and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, June 12, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 6:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 93

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 30% and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, June 13, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 93

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 30% and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## Grim Grinning Geek

Where is your favorite place to fish at the Fort?


----------



## 2goofycampers

Grim Grinning Geek said:


> Where is your favorite place to fish at the Fort?



A fishing excursion is our favorite. But the $300.00 a trip gets in the way. 
So right now we prefer fishing the canals in the 300 loop or The Meadow pond. We also had site 530 and the fishing was pretty good right behind our site.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, June 14, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 7:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and "Excellent"  at 7:00PM.


High of 92

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 20% and wind 13MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, June 15, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 7:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:00PM.


High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 30% and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, June 16, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 7:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 9:00PM.


High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 30% and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, June 17, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 9:00PM.


High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% and wind  7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, June 18, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 9:00AM and "Good" at 3:00PM and "Excellent" at 9:00PM.


High of 93

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, June 19, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 9:00AM and 9:00PM.


High of 92

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, June 20, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 12:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, June 21, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, June 22, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 30% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, June 22, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 2:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, June 24, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## erikamacelroy

My husband was wondering if you could fish there!


----------



## 2goofycampers

erikamacelroy said:


> My husband was wondering if you could fish there!



You can and he should. Lots of luck.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, June 25, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 3:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, June 26, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 4:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 92

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, June 27, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 12:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, June 28, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 7:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and "Excellent" 7:00PM.


High of 90

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40% and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, June 29, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 7:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" 9:00PM.


High of 88

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40% and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, June 30, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 7:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" 9:00PM.


High of 87

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 60% and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, July 1, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 3:00PM and "Excellent" 9:00PM.


High of 84

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 60% and wind 14MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, July 2, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 9:00AM and "Good" at 3:00PM and "Excellent" 9:00PM.


High of 87

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 60% and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, July 3, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 10:00AM and 3:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 85

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 60% and wind 13MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, July 4, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 12:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 87

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% and wind 14MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, July 5, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 88

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 50% and wind 13MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, July 6, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 30% and wind 13MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, July 7, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and "Excellent" at 2:00PM and "Good" at 9:00PM.


High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 30% and wind 14MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, July 8, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and "Excellent" at 2:00PM and "Good" at 9:00PM.


High of 91

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 20% and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, July 9, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and "Excellent" at 3:00PM and "Good" at 9:00PM.


High of 89

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 40% and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, July 10, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 3:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 50% and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, July 11, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 4:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 90

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 40% and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, July 12, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 6:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 87

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 60% and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, July 13, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.


High of 86

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 60% and wind 16MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, July 14, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 7:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.


High of 85

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 50% and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, July 15, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be  "Excellent" at 7:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:00PM.


High of 85

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% and wind 13MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, July 16, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 9:00PM.


High of 86

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 40% and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, July 17, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 9:00AM and "Good" at 3:00PM and "Excellent" at 9:00PM.


High of 89

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 30% and wind 13MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, July 18, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 9:00AM and "Good" at 3:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 87

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 80% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, July 19, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 12:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 87

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, July 20, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, July 21, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 89

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, July 22, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:30AM and "Excellent" at 1:30PM and  "Good" at 8:30PM.


High of 92

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, July 23, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and "Excellent" at 2:00PM and "Good" at 9:00PM.


High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 30% and wind 13MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

I filled up two shopping carts late last night One was full of fishing gear, the other Miller Lite The checkout lady laughed and said you think you've got enough? And I said yeah, you're probably right and filled another two carts up
Gonna catch all the fish, gonna drink all the beer Gonna hanker down, we're staying here Might take all day, might take all year Till we catch all the fish, till we drink all the beer
So I picked up the boys at dawn and we were on our way It hadn't been ten minutes before Bob's cellphone rang His old lady asked him how long we'd be on the lake And I said you tell her we're staying here however long it takes
Gonna catch all the fish, gonna drink all the beer Better warn her now, better make it clear Might take all day, might take all year  till we catch all the fish, till we drink all the beer
Just as long as there's a can left in that cooler Just as long as there's a bass left in that lake That just means we've still got some work to do here Just as long as there's still gas left in that tank
As long as there's a can left in that cooler As long as there's a bass left in that lake That just means that we've still got some work to do here As long as there's still gas left in that tank.
Well, we caught all the fish and we drank all the beer And we ran outta gas, now we're stuck out here A bunch of empty cans and worthless fishing gear 'Cause we drank all the fish and we caught all the beer Well, I mean we caught all the fish and drank all the beer


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, July 24, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and "Excellent" at 3:00PM and "Good" at 9:00PM.


High of 88

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, July 25, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 4:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 89

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40% and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, July 26, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 6:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, July 27, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 91

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 40% and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, July 28, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 7:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 90

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 30% and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, July 29, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:00PM.


High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 30% and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, July 30, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 9:00PM.


High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, July 31, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 2:30PM and "Excellent" at 9:30PM.


High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 30% and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

God, Family, Country, and Fish'n. (in that order)

To Fish or not to Fish ?
What a stupid question.

You grab a line, I'll grab a pole 'n meey ya down at tha crawlfish hole.

Play hard, fish harder.

Happiness is being one of the few people to ever get to fish inside the Magic Kingdom river, 



Thanks for letting me get that outta my system.


----------



## wolf29

Can someone tell us what, besides Bass & Sunfish might be caught in the waters around WDW? 3 weeks until our fishing experience at the World...getting very excited!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Yes,,
bass,, sunfish(bream),,crappie,,catfish,,(I have caught outta Bay lake).
 I've heard there are also perch and gar , altho I haven't caught any there.

Good fish'n to ya'll,  


(sorry, this post was made by Born 2 Fish,


----------



## wolf29

2goofycampers said:


> Yes,,
> bass,, sunfish(bream),,crappie,,catfish,,(I have caught outta Bay lake).
> I've heard there are also perch and gar , altho I haven't caught any there.
> 
> Good fish'n to ya'll,



Thanks! Not sure if the boys or I am more excited about this. Will post pictures if we get anything!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, August 1, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 9:00AM and "Good" at 3:00PM and at 9:00PM.


High of 88

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 40% and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, August 2, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 3:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, August 3, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 12:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 92

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, August 4, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 92

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 30% and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, August 5, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:30AM and 1:00PM and 7:30PM.


High of 92

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 40% and wind11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, August 6, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and "Excellent" at 2:00PM and "Good" at 8:00PM.


High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40% and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, August 7, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and "Excellent" at 2:00PM and "Good" at 8:00PM.


High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40% and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, August 8, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and "Excellent" at 3:00PM and "Good" at 9:00PM.


High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, August 9, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:30AM and 4:00PM and 8:30PM.


High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% and wind10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, August 10, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:30AM and 4:00PM and 7:30PM.


High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 30% and wind9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, August 11, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 94

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 10% and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, August 12, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at  at 7:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and "Excellent" at  7:00PM.


High of 94

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 20% and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, August 13, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:00PM.


High of 95

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 10% and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, August 14, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:00PM.


High of 94

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 20% and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, August 15, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at at 9:00AM and "Good" at 3:00PM and "Excellent" at 9:00PM.


High of 93

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 50% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, August 16, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at at 9:00AM and "Good" at 3:00PM and  at 9:00PM.


High of 90

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 50% and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## StephanieCG

We are headed to fort wilderness tomorrow, very excited to camp there...I was there when I was a kid to see the Hoop De Do review but haven't stayed there yet.  Thanks for all the fishing tips, my daughter is going to love it!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

StephanieCG said:


> We are headed to fort wilderness tomorrow, very excited to camp there...I was there when I was a kid to see the Hoop De Do review but haven't stayed there yet.  Thanks for all the fishing tips, my daughter is going to love it!



It's very way cool to hear when little people are into fish'n, she'll hava blast,


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, August 17, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 12:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40% and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, August 18, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 30% and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, August 19, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 50% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, August 20, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 91

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 30% and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, August 21, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 89

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40% and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, August 22, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 3:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 89

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40% and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## Zabnee

I do believe fishing is one of the turning points for my DH to look forward to FW!  I know my kids'll love being able to fish.

...Do we need any sort of licence to be able to fish, since we're from Canada?


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Zabnee said:


> I do believe fishing is one of the turning points for my DH to look forward to FW!  I know my kids'll love being able to fish.
> 
> ...Do we need any sort of licence to be able to fish, since we're from Canada?



You do not a  fish'n lie. to fish while on Disney property. So ya'll catch a bigg'n ! 

However, fish'n at Disney is strictly catch and realease only, and you can not fish from docks or public areas,,
fish'n from the shore is fine tho,


----------



## 2goofycampers

Born 2 Fish said:


> You do not a  fish'n lie. to fish while on Disney property. So ya'll catch a bigg'n !
> 
> However, fish'n at Disney is strictly catch and realease only, and you can not fish from docks or public areas,,
> fish'n from the shore is fine tho,



What he said was "you do not need a fishing license. And catch and release only."


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, August 23, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 4:00AM and 9:00AM and 9:00PM.


High of 90

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 50% and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, August 24, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 4:00AM and 9:00AM and 9:00PM.


High of 90

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 60% and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, August 25, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 4:00AM and 9:00AM and 7:00PM.


High of 86

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 40% and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, August 26, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 87

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 40% and wind 13MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, August 27, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be  "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at  2:00PM and "Excellent" at  7:00PM.


High of 90

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 40% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## Zabnee

Born 2 Fish said:


> You do not a  fish'n lie. to fish while on Disney property. So ya'll catch a bigg'n !
> 
> However, fish'n at Disney is strictly catch and realease only, and you can not fish from docks or public areas,,
> fish'n from the shore is fine tho,



thanks, Frank!  'preciate all 'at!  catch & release is fine, as long as we can snap a picture first..  ..It's how we take our cub scouts fish'n each spring!



2goofycampers said:


> What he said was "you do not need a fishing license. And catch and release only."



Thanks to you too, Denise.  lol


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, August 28, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:00PM.


High of 91

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 20% and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, August 29, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:00PM.


High of 92

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 20% and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, August 30, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 9:00AM and "Good" at 3:00PM and  at 8:00PM.


High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 30% and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, August 31, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 9:00AM and "Good" at 3:00PM and at 8:00PM.


High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 30% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, September 1, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and  8:00PM.


High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 30% and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, September 2, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 12:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 92

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, September 3, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 30% and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, September 4, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 30% and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Good morning ya'll ,,!!!!
What a GREAT day to go fish'n !!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, September 5, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 93

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40% and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, September 6, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 3:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 50% and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, September 7, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 3:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 89

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 40% and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, September 8, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 3:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 90

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 20% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, September 9, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 90

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 10% and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, September 10, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 20% and wind 14MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, September 11, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:00PM.


High of 90

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 20% and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, September 12, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:00PM.


High of 89

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 30% and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, September 13, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 9:00AM and "Good" at 3:00PM and "Excellent" at 9:00PM.


High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 30% and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, September 14, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 9:00AM and "Good" at 3:00PM and   8:00PM.


High of 92

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 30% and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, September 15, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 10:00AM and 6:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40% and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, September 16, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 12:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, September 17, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% and wind 15MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, September 18, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 87

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 50% and wind 13MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, September 19, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and "Excellent' at 1:00PM and "Good" at 8:00PM.


High of 88

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 40% and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, September 20, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 89

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 30% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, September 21, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 90

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 20% and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, September 22, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 3:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 89

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 30% and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, September 23, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 4:00AM and 9:00AM and 6:00PM.


High of 86

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 80% and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, September 24, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 85

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 80% and wind 13MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, September 25, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.


High of 86

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 80% and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, September 26, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:00PM.


High of 88

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 10% and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, September 27, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:00PM.


High of 86

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 30% and wind 13MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, September 28, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and  8:00PM.


High of 84

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 30% and wind 14MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## Spoiledraf

New to the site but you seem to be the Guru... 
Visiting the first week of December and considering an afternoon trip on Bay Lake.  Every day is a crap shoot fishing but would I be wasting my time with an afternoon trip?  A morning venture will be tough with all the plans for parks complete.  thanks!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Spoiledraf said:


> New to the site but you seem to be the Guru...
> Visiting the first week of December and considering an afternoon trip on Bay Lake.  Every day is a crap shoot fishing but would I be wasting my time with an afternoon trip?  A morning venture will be tough with all the plans for parks complete.  thanks!



We have done the Excursions in Dec. many times,,(just my opinion, but I think you would be doing well to do a afternoon trip), 
They have excellent guides and will put you on some nice fish.

Keep us up on how ya'll do fish'n, would really like your input on the trip and your catch.

Happy fishing to ya'll,


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, September 29, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 9:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 86

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 30% and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Spoiledraf said:


> New to the site but you seem to be the Guru...
> Visiting the first week of December and considering an afternoon trip on Bay Lake.  Every day is a crap shoot fishing but would I be wasting my time with an afternoon trip?  A morning venture will be tough with all the plans for parks complete.  thanks!



Actually it seemed when we did excursions the WDW fish are on vacation too. The early excursion wasn't as plentiful as the one at 10AM (best time) and the the 1:30 (2nd best time).  Also shiners seemed to do better than artificial baits, for us.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, September 30, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 10:00AM and "Good" at 3:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 88

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 40% and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, October 1, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 10:00AM and 6:00PM.


High of 87

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 20% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, October 2, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and  1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 88

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 20% and wind 13MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, October 3, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 88

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 20% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, October 4, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 88

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 20% and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, October 5, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 89

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 10% and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, October 6, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 88

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 30% and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, October 7, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 3:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 87

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 50% and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, October 8, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 2:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 88

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 20% and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, October 9, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.


High of 86

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 20% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, October 10, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and "Excellent " at 7:00PM.


High of 87

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 10% and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, October 11, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent " at 7:00PM.


High of 86

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 0% and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, October 12, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and  7:00PM.


High of 85

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 0% and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, October 12, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 9:00AM and "Good" at 3:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 86

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 0% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, October 14, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 10:00AM and "Good" at 3:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 84

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 20% and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, October 15, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" between 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 85

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 30% and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, October 16, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and   1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 87

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 20% and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, October 17, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 89

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 10% and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, October 18, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 90

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 10% and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, October 19, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 89

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 20% and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, October 20, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 86

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 30% and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, October 21, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 3:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 88

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 20% and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## cjbcam

Just wondering how the fishing at the fort works. My husband wants to know if there is rods there and such or does he need to bring his own. Do they have a specific spot u need to fish at like at port Orleans or what? Never been at the fort but we are going in January.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

cjbcam said:


> Just wondering how the fishing at the fort works. My husband wants to know if there is rods there and such or does he need to bring his own. Do they have a specific spot u need to fish at like at port Orleans or what? Never been at the fort but we are going in January.



Good morning to ya'll from middle Tennessee !

You do not need a license to fish Disney property (cause it's private property).
Fishing Disney is strictly "Catch & Release" only. You cannot fish from any dock or public areas or beach areas. You CAN however fish along the banks of the big lake or any of the canals thru out the Fort, and don't let the canals fool you, some of them may look like drainage and seem shallow, but can hold some nice fish and some canals are fair in size.
 One of my favorite spot to fish is behind the 300 loop where the canal meets the lake (fish both the whole areas).
Also it's fun to fish behind the Meadows Store pond ,,we have caught many 29 and 30 inch cats outta there.

If you can't bring your own equipment , you can rent equipment fairly cheap at the Bike Barn behind the Meadows store .

Happy fishing to ya'll ,
heck maybe I'll met ya'll there and go fishing with your husband,
I like Jan. at the Fort  !!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, October 22, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 3:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 88

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 20% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## cjbcam

Born 2 Fish said:


> Good morning to ya'll from middle Tennessee !
> 
> You do not need a license to fish Disney property (cause it's private property).
> Fishing Disney is strictly "Catch & Release" only. You cannot fish from any dock or public areas or beach areas. You CAN however fish along the banks of the big lake or any of the canals thru out the Fort, and don't let the canals fool you, some of them may look like drainage and seem shallow, but can hold some nice fish and some canals are fair in size.
> One of my favorite spot to fish is behind the 300 loop where the canal meets the lake (fish both the whole areas).
> Also it's fun to fish behind the Meadows Store pond ,,we have caught many 29 and 30 inch cats outta there.
> 
> If you can't bring your own equipment , you can rent equipment fairly cheap at the Bike Barn behind the Meadows store .
> 
> Happy fishing to ya'll ,
> heck maybe I'll met ya'll there and go fishing with your husband,
> I like Jan. at the Fort  !!



Thanks I will let him know


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, October 23, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 1:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 81

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 40% and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, October 24, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 78

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 0% and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, October 25, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.


High of 80

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 0% and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing! 6:00PM.


----------



## Spoiledraf

Born 2 Fish said:


> We have done the Excursions in Dec. many times,,(just my opinion, but I think you would be doing well to do a afternoon trip),
> They have excellent guides and will put you on some nice fish.
> 
> Keep us up on how ya'll do fish'n, would really like your input on the trip and your catch.
> 
> Happy fishing to ya'll,



Well, my daughter scheduled an early start at 7am (B-day present) and the afternoons are all booked at parks so I hope it's not too chilly and the fish are hungry! We shall see...

(but I think I would rather go in the afternoon......)


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Spoiledraf said:


> Well, my daughter scheduled an early start at 7am (B-day present) and the afternoons are all booked at parks so I hope it's not too chilly and the fish are hungry! We shall see...
> 
> (but I think I would rather go in the afternoon......)



Keep the faith,,after all it is Disney, 

Please let us know how she does, I am really anxious to know.

And tell her Happy Birthday !!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, October 26, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.


High of 79

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 0% and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing! 6:00PM.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, October 27, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and  7:00PM.


High of 79

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 0% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing! 6:00PM.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, October 28, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 82

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 0% and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing! 6:00PM.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, October 29, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 9:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 84

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 0% and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing! 6:00PM.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, October 30, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 9:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 84

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 0% and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing! 6:00PM.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, October 31, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 10:00AM and 12:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 86

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 10% and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, November 1, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 88

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 0% and wind 13MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, November 2, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 75

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 60% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, November 3, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 77

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 0% and wind 17MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, November 4, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 71

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 20% and wind 18MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, November 5, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 82

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 20% and wind 16MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, November 6, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 12:00PM and 5:00PM.


High of 84

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 20% and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, November 7, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 12:00PM and "Excellent" at 6:00PM.


High of 84

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 20% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, November 8, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 6:00PM.


High of 76

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 20% and wind 18MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, November 9, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at  7:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 6:00PM.


High of 80

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 20% and wind 15MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, November 10, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 7:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and  6:00PM.


High of 82

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 0% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, November 11, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 82

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 10% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, November 12, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 80

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 20% and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, November 13, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 12:00PM and 5:00PM.


High of 65

Overnight low 54

Chance of rain 10% and wind 22MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, November 14, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 12:00PM and 5:00PM.


High of 75

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 10% and wind 14MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, November 15, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 12:00PM and "Excellent" at 6:00PM.


High of 78

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 60% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, November 16, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 6:00PM.


High of 76

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 40% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, November 17, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 84

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 10% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, November 18, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 84

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 40% and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, November 19, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 75

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 20% and wind 14MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, November 20, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 5:00PM.


High of 75

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 50% and wind 13MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, November 21, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 4:00PM and 10:00PM.


High of 80

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 30% and wind 13MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, November 22, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 12:00PM and "Excellent" at 5:00PM.


High of 81

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 20% and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, November 23, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 12:00PM and "Excellent" at 6:00PM.


High of 83

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 10% and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, November 24, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 6:00PM.


High of 66

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 20% and wind 20MPH....watch those awnings !

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

It's 20 degrees out here in middle Tennessee,,that sucks. I will not be fishing  here today.

I do hope it's better fish'n/weather at the Fort,


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, November 25, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 7:00AM and "Good" at  1:00PM and "Excellent" at 6:00PM.


High of 74

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 0% and wind 16MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

I call this one Gator bait,,notice it's tail.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, November 26, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM  and 6:00PM.


High of 80

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 30% and wind 14MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## IslandHtsCampers

Born 2 Fish said:
			
		

> I call this one Gator bait,,notice it's tail.



I noticed the tail.  I think we caught him last week too.  Did you catch him in the lagoon by the tennis court/pool?


----------



## Born 2 Fish

IslandHtsCampers said:


> I noticed the tail.  I think we caught him last week too.  Did you catch him in the lagoon by the tennis court/pool?



Caught that swimmer  behind the Meadows Store across from the bike barn.
If a canals from there reach the lagoon you mentioned then it's all likely you did catch the same fish. Either that or there's a gator with a taste for fish tail that likes to travel around the Fort.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, November 27, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 67

Overnight low 36

Chance of rain 20% and wind 22MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thanksgiving, November 28, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and 5:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 64

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 0% and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, November 29, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 1:00PM and 5:00PM.


High of 71

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 20% and wind 13MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, November 30, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 12:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 77

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 10% and wind 13MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, December 1, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 12:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 77

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 10% and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, December 2, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 71

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 20% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, December 3, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 78

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 0% and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, December 4, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 82

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 10% and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, December 5, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 5:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 84

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 0% and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, December 6, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 12:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 85

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 10% and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Saturday, December 7, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 12:00PM and "Excellent" at 6:00PM.


High of 86

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 0% and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, December 8, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 6:00PM.


High of 85

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 10% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, December 9, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent"  at 8:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 85

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 0% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, December 10, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 83

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 0% and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, December 11, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 81

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 20% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, December 12, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 9:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and 5:00PM.


High of 68

Overnight low 52

Chance of rain 10% and wind 14MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, December 13, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 6:00PM and 11:00PM.


High of 74

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 0% and wind 13MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing


----------



## Sur

Indeed


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, December 14, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 12:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 84

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 20% and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, December 15, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 12:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 75

Overnight low 47

Chance of rain 30% and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, December 16, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 67

Overnight low 44

Chance of rain 0% and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, December 17, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 72

Overnight low 45

Chance of rain 0% and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, December 18, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 71

Overnight low 46

Chance of rain 0% and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, December 19, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 76

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 0% and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, December 20, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 5:00PM.


High of 83

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 10% and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, December 20, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 5:00PM.


High of 86

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 10% and wind 13MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, December 22, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 6:00PM.


High of 87

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 10% and wind 13MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, December 23, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 6:00PM.


High of 86

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 30% and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, December 24, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 6:00PM.


High of 67

Overnight low 46

Chance of rain 40% and wind 14MPH


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, December 25, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 6:00PM.


High of 73

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 10% and wind 11MPH


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, December 26, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent"  at 8:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and  at 7:00PM.


High of 74

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 20% and wind 10MPH


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, December 27, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:30AM and "Good" at 12:30PM and at 6:00PM and 9M.


High of 75

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 30% and wind 14 MPH


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!

Let's go fishing !


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, December 28, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 9:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and at 6:00PM and 10:00PM.


High of 82

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 10% and wind 10 MPH


Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, December 29, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 12:00PM and 5:00PM.


High of 78

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 80% and wind 13MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday , December 30, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" from 8:00AM - 12:00PM and "Excellent" at 6:00PM.


High of 75

Overnight low 56

Mostly Sunny /chance of rain 20% and wind  North at 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, December 31, 2013.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 71

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 20% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, January 1, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 68

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 60% and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, January 2 

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent"  at 8:00AM and "Good" at 1:30PM and "GOOD" at 6:00PM.

High of 78

Overnight low 45

Chance of PM T'Storms  50% and wind SW at  17 MPH

Happy fishing to ya'll !


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, January 3

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 9:00AM and "Good" from 1M - 6:00PM.

High of 54

Overnight low 45

Chance of Precip - 0% and wind  N at 19 MPH

 Ya'll may wanna take a break from the lake today 
for those of you who don't,,Happy fishing to you !!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, January 4, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 1:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 71

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 20% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, January 5, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 6:00PM.


High of 80

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 30% and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, January 6, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 6:00PM.


High of 67

Overnight low 32  

Chance of rain 30% and wind 17MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, January 7, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 6:00PM.


High of 47

Overnight low 36

Chance of rain 0% and wind 17MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, January 8, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be  "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 6:00PM.


High of 65

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 20% and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

I am not fishing today


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, January 12, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 12:00PM and 5:00PM.


High of 

Overnight low 50

Chance of rain 0% and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, January 13, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 12:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 78

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 10% and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, January 14 


The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:AM, 12M and "Good" at 6:00PM.

High of 72

Overnight low 47

Chance of rain 50% and wind WSW at 12MPH

I believe I would try some fish'n tween the the rain drops,

Happy fish'n ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Wednesday, January 15

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:30AM, 12:30PM and "Good" at 6:00PM.

High of 68

Overnight low 38

Partly Cloudy today with a 
 10%  chance of precip. and wind W at 13 MPH

Partly cloudy, hmmm   then wouldn't that also means partly sunny.

Happy fish'n ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Thursday, January 16 

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:30AM, 1M and "Good" at 6M.

High of 53

Overnight low 36

Sunny ! 
0% chance of precip. and wind WNW at 15 MPH

On the cooler side, but whatta great day to wet a hook with a HOT Joffreys Coffee from the Meadows store (I love that coffee)

Happy fish'n ya'll.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Friday, January 17

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:30AM, 1:30PM and "Good" at 6M.

High of 66

Overnight low 45

Mostly Sunny !
20% chance of precip. and wind W at 7 MPH

Sounds like a good day to hit the pond behind the Meadows store, 

and if your not at the Fort, then plant a tree, today is Tu BShevat, 
which is the Jewish equivalent of Arbor Day.

Happy fish'n ya'll,, !!


----------



## john59

It's real.  What is it ???????  It fought like heck, broke my 10 ft surf rod and 40lb test line in Bay Lake (exageration, well I am a fisherman)

or

Is the fish audio-animatronics.  You can never tell at Disney World.
*



**THE FISH NAMED YIKES ! !*


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, January 18, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 5:00PM.


High of 55

Overnight low 38

Chance of rain 0% and wind 13MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, January 19, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 5:00PM.


High of 69

Overnight low 45

Chance of rain 10% and wind 15MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Monday, January 20 

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Spose to be "Good" at  3:AM (that's right, 3:AM) and 7:-9:30AM and "Excellent" at 5:00PM.


High of 69

Overnight low 49

 Sunny with 0% chance of rain and wind 10MPH

Sounds like somebody needs to be wett'n a line today !!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Tuesday, January 21

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:AM-10:AM and  "EXCELLENT" at 5:00PM.

High of 73

Overnight low 39

Chance of rain 20% and wind WSW 18 MPH

It sounds like a fish "catch'n" kinda day to me !

Happy fish'n ya'll


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, January 22, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good"  at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 5:00PM.


High of 55

Overnight low 36

Chance of rain 0% and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## mickeymac202

Do they stock this lake? What kind of fish are in it?


----------



## 2goofycampers

mickeymac202 said:


> Do they stock this lake? What kind of fish are in it?



Hi, the lake was stocked back in the early 70's. There are bass, bream, crappie and catfish. The catfish stay mostly to the canals and ponds. Last we heard a 13lb bass was the biggest fish caught in the lake.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, January 23, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 6:00PM.


High of 63

Overnight low 36

Chance of rain 0% and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, January 24, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.


High of 56

Overnight low 30

Chance of rain 0% and wind 15MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, January 25, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be   "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and  7:00PM.


High of 67

Overnight low 50

Chance of rain 0% and wind 13MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, January 26, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and 5:00PM.


High of 72

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 20% and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, January 27, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 9:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and 5:00PM.


High of 77

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 60% and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, January 28, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 12:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 75

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 20% and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, January 29, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 51

Overnight low 43

Chance of rain 60% and wind 14MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, January 30, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 56

Overnight low 52

Chance of rain 50% and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, January 31, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 74

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 20% and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, February1, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 83

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 30% and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, February 2, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 5:00PM.


High of 84

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 20% and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, February 3, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 5:00PM.


High of 84

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 10% and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, February 4, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 12:00PM and "Excellent" at 6:00PM.


High of 84

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 20% and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, February 5, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 6:00PM.


High of 83

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 50% and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, February 6, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.


High of 67

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 50% and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, February 7, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.


High of 71

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 30% and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, February 8, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and  7:00PM.


High of 67

Overnight low 54

Chance of rain 60% and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, February 9, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 9:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and 5:00PM.


High of 74

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 10% and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, February 10, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 6:00PM and 11:00PM.


High of 77

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 0% and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, February 11, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 12:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 80

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 0% and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, February 12, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 84

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 20% and wind 15MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, February 13, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 61

Overnight low 41

Chance of rain 20% and wind 18MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, February 14, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 69

Overnight low 52

Chance of rain 0% and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, February 15, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 69

Overnight low 43

Chance of rain 20% and wind 16MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, February 16, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 71

Overnight low 46

Chance of rain 0% and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, February 17, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 77

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 0% and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, February 18, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 5:00PM.


High of 81

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 0% and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, February 19, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and "Excellent" at 5:00PM.


High of 84

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 0% and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, February 20, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and at 12:00PM and "Excellent" at 5:00PM.


High of 86

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 10% and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, February 21, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and at 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 6:00PM.


High of 84

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 50% and wind 13MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, February 22, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and at 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.


High of 80

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 50% and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, February 23, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent"  at 8:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.


High of 84

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 40% and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, February 24, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 80

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 40% and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, February 25, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 9:00AM and "Good" at 5:00PM and 10:00PM.


High of 81

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 30% and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, February 26, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 12:00PM and 5:00PM.


High of 76

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 60% and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, February 27, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 12:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 65
Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 60% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, February 28, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 74
Overnight low 50

Chance of rain 0% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, March 1, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 77

Overnight low 52

Chance of rain 0% and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, March 2, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 81

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 0% and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, March 3, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 3:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 83

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 0% and wind 15MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, March 4, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 5:00PM.


High of 77

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 20% and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, March 5, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 5:00PM.


High of 80

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 30% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, March 6, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 12:00PM and "Excellent" at 6:00PM


High of 75

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 80% and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, March 7, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM


High of 70

Overnight low 46

Chance of rain 20% and wind 17MPH 

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, March 8, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 7:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM


High of 74

Overnight low 48

Chance of rain 0% and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, March 9, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM


High of 77

Overnight low 52

Chance of rain 0% and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, March 10, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 10:00AM and "Good" at 3:00PM and  8:00PM


High of 81

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 0% and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, March 11, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 10:00AM and 3:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 83

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 0% and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, March 12, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 10:00AM and 8:00PM.


High of 81

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 50% and wind 19MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, March 13, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 66

Overnight low 43

Chance of rain 0% and wind 15MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, March 14, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 74

Overnight low 52

Chance of rain 0% and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, March 15, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 80

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 0% and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, March 16, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 86

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 10% and wind 15MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, March 17, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 82

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 80% and wind 15MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, March 18, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 3:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 77

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 20% and wind 14MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, March 19, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 3:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 80

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 10% and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, March 20, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 6:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 81

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 10% and wind 4MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, March 21, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM


High of 81

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 0% and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, March 22, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM


High of 85

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 30% and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, March 23, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:00PM


High of 84

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 20% and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, March 24, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:00PM


High of 75

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 60% and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, March 25, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 9:00AM and "Good" at 3:00PM and "Excellent" at 9:00PM


High of 75

Overnight low 48

Chance of rain 40% and wind 19MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, March 26, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 3:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 64

Overnight low 50

Chance of rain 0% and wind 13MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, March 27, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 12:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 75

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 0% and wind 13MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, March 28, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 80

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 60% and wind 13MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, March 29, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 80

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 60% and wind 15MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, March 30, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 74

Overnight low 50

Chance of rain 0% and wind 13MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, March 31, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 78

Overnight low 51

Chance of rain 0% and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, April 1, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 3:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 82

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 0% and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, April 2, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 4:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 84

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 0% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, April 3, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 87

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 10% and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, April 4, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.


High of 88

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 10% and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, April 5, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.


High of 88

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 10% and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, April 6, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be  at "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:00PM.


High of 89

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 10% and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, April 7, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be at "Excellent" at 9:00AM and "Good" at 3:00PM and "Excellent" at 9:00PM.


High of 92

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 20% and wind 13MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, April 8, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be at "Excellent" at 9:00AM and "Good" at 3:00PM and "Excellent" at 9:00PM.


High of 74

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 80% and wind 15MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, April 9, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 3:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 77

Overnight low 54

Chance of rain 10% and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, April 10, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 3:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 80

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 0% and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, April 11, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 12:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 81

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 10% and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, April 12, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 83

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 0% and wind 14MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, April 13, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 84

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 10% and wind 15MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, April 14, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 89

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 20% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, April 15, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 88

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 50% and wind 16MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, April 16, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 3:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 75

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 0% and wind 16MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, April 17, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 4:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 77

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 60% and wind 17MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, April 18, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 4:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 79

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 80% and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, April 19, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 75

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 10% and wind 15MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, April 20, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.


High of 79

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 10% and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, April 21, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.


High of 80

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 10% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, April 22, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be at "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:00PM.


High of 84

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 0% and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, April 23, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be at "Excellent" at 9:00AM and "Good" at 3:00PM and "Excellent" at 9:00PM.


High of 86

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 10% and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, April 24, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 3:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 86

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 50% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, April 25, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 12:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 89

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 10% and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, April 26, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 12:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 89

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 10% and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, April 27, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 92

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 20% and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, April 28, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 93

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 30% and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, April 29, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 94

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 30% and wind 13MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, April 30, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 3:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 93

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 50% and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, May 1, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 4:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 90

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 60% and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, May 2, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 4:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 80

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 60% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, May 3, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 70

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 60% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, May 4, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.


High of 83

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 10% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, May 5, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.


High of 89

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 0% and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, May 6, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 7:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:00PM.


High of 90

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 0% and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, May 7, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 9:00PM.


High of 92

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 0% and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, May 7, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 9:00AM and "Good" at 3:00PM and "Excellent" at 9:00PM.


High of 92

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 0% and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, May 9, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 3:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 91

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 10% and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, May 10, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 9:00AM and 7:00PM.


High of 90

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 40% and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, May 11, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 12:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 90

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 30% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, May 12, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 89

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 20% and wind 15MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, May 13, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 90

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 10% and wind 15MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, May 14, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 2:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 88

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 50% and wind 15MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, May 15, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 2:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 84

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 100% and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, May 16, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 3:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 81

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 0% and wind 13MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, May 17, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 4:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 84

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 0% and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, May 18, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 86

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 0% and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, May 19, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.


High of 87

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 10% and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, May 20, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 7:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.


High of 85

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 0% and wind 13MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, May 21, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 7:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:00PM.


High of 88

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 0% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 5stljayhawks

Got my two ugly sticks from clearance last year, with new zebco reels for the kids.... ready to go.  10 days to go -     Just call me the Bass Assin.  the one with the smoking reels !!!!!


----------



## 2goofycampers

5stljayhawks said:


> Got my two ugly sticks from clearance last year, with new zebco reels for the kids.... ready to go.  10 days to go -     Just call me the Bass Assin.  the one with the smoking reels !!!!!



I hope to see a great fishing report with pics. Good luck!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, May 22, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 3:00PM and "Excellent" at 9:00PM.


High of 93

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 0% and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, May 23, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 3:00PM and "Excellent" at 9:00PM.


High of 95

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 0% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, May 24, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 10:00AM and 3:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 97

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 10% and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, May 25, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 12:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 94

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 30% and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, May 26, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 91

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 30% and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, May 27, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 92

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 40% and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, May 28, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 2:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 92

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 30% and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, May 29, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 3:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 91

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 50% and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, May 30, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 3:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 89

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 60% and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, May 31, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 4:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 90

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 50% and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, June 1, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 7:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 85

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 30% and wind 17 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, June 2, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 84

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 30% and wind 16 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, June 3, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 7:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.


High of 86

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 0% and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!
__________________


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, June 4, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 7:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:00PM.


High of 90

9Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 0% and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!
__________________


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, June 5, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 7:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 9:00PM.


High of 93

9Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 0% and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!
__________________


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, June 6, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 9:00PM.


High of 93

9Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 30% and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, June 7, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 9:00AM and "Good" at 3:00PM and "Excellent" at 9:00PM.


High of 93

9Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 30% and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, June 8, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 3:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 93

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 40% and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, June 9, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 12:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 91

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 60% and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, June 10, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 92

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 50% and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, June 11, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 86

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 80% and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, June 12, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 86

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 80% and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, June 13, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and "Excellent" at 2:00PM and  "Good" at 9:00PM.


High of 87

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 40% and wind 11 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, June 14, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and "Excellent" at 3:00PM and "Good" at 9:00PM.


High of 88

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 40% and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, June 15, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and  4:00PM and  9:00PM.


High of 90

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 40% and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, June 16, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 6:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 86

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 40% and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, June 17, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.


High of 87

9Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 40% and wind 11 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, June 18, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 7:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.


High of 86

9Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 60% and wind 12 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, June 19, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 7:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:00PM.


High of 85

9Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 80% and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, June 20, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 9:00PM.


High of 89

9Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 60% and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, June 21, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 9:00AM and "Good" at 3:00PM and "Excellent" at 9:00PM.


High of 92

9Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 50% and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, June 22, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 3:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 92

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 30% and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, June 23, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 12:00PM and 10:00PM.


High of 92

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 30% and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, June 28, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 3:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 95

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40% and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, June 29, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 4:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 94

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 50% and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, June 30, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 4:00PM and9:00PM.


High of 92

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 60% and wind 11 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, July 1, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 6:00PM and9:00PM.


High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 50% and wind 11 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, July 2, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 93

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 80% and wind 12 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, July 3, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 7:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.


High of 92

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 40% and wind 14 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, July 4, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 7:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:00PM.


High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 60% and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, July 5, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 9:00PM.


High of 92

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 40% and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, July 5, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 9:00AM and "Good" at 3:00PM and "Excellent" at 9:00PM.


High of 90

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 50% and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, July 6, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 9:00AM and "Good" at 3:00PM and "Excellent" at 9:00PM.


High of 90

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 60% and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, July 8, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 3:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 91

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 60% and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, July 9, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 12:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 90

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 60% and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, July 10, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 91

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 60% and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, July 11, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 50% and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, July 12, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 2:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 30% and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, July 13, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 91

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 40% and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, July 14, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 3:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 92

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, July 15, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 4:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, July 16, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 86

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 40% and wind 12 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, July 17, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 7:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and  7:00PM.


High of 89

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 40% and wind 12 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, July 18, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 7:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:00PM.


High of 91

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 30% and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, July 19, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 9:00PM.


High of 92

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 40% and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, July 20, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 3:00PM and "Excellent" at 9:00PM.


High of 93

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 30% and wind 4 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, July 21, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 9:00AM and "Good" at 3:00PM and "Excellent" at 10:00PM.


High of 92

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 60% and wind 4 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, July 22, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 10:00AM and 3:00PM and 10:00PM.


High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 60% and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, July 23, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 12:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 50% and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, July 24, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 93

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 60% and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, July 25, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 93

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 50% and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, July 26, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 2:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 93

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, July 27, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and "Excellent" at 2:00PM and "Good" at 9:00PM.


High of 94

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 30% and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, July 28, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and "Excellent" at 3:00PM and "Good" at 9:00PM.


High of 92

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 20% and wind 12 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, July 29, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 4:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 89

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 60% and wind 12 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, July 30, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 4:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 94

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 20% and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, July 31, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 95

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40% and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, August 1, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 93

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 60% and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, August 2, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 7:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:00PM.


High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 50% and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, August 3, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 7:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:00PM.


High of 93

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 60% and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, August 4, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 3:00PM and "Excellent" at 9:00PM.


High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 50% and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, August 5, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 9:00AM and "Good" at 3:00PM and "Excellent" at 9:00PM.


High of 88

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 80% and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, August 6, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 9:00AM and "Good" at 3:00PM and  9:00PM.


High of 94

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 80% and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, August 7, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 12:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 95

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 80% and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, August 8, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 93

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 50% and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, August 9, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 94

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 50% and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, August 10, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 93

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 50% and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, August 11, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and "Excellent" at 2:00PM and "Good" at 8:00PM.


High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 50% and wind 11 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, August 12, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 3:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 94

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40% and wind 12 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, August 13, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 94

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40% and wind 11 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, August 14, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 5:00AM and 9:00AM and 7:00PM.


High of 87

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 80% and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, August 15, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 87

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40% and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, August 16, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 7:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and "Excellent" at  8:00PM.


High of 90

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 50% and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, August 17, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:00PM.


High of 93

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 50% and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, August 18, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:00PM.


High of 93

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, August 19, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 9:00AM and "Good" at 3:00PM and  9:00PM.


High of 95

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 10% and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## canadianmom2three

My two boys are avid fishermen and are really eager to try and catch something when we are not in the parks.  Any advice on where is best/easiest for fishing?  We are staying at Pop Century, but we will have our own car too.  I had looked at the fishing packages but if there are other options that would be great!  Thanks


----------



## 2goofycampers

canadianmom2three said:


> My two boys are avid fishermen and are really eager to try and catch something when we are not in the parks.  Any advice on where is best/easiest for fishing?  We are staying at Pop Century, but we will have our own car too.  I had looked at the fishing packages but if there are other options that would be great!  Thanks



Hi, we fished the waters at Caribbean Beach and caught some nice bream. I'd say any water has some fish in it. They could try at any resorts. If they go to The Fort the canal behind 300 and the pond by the Meadow is good. BTW use hot dogs for bait. Unless fishing for bass, try plastics.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, August 20, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 9:00AM and "Good" at 3:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 95

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 10% and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, August 21, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 5:00AM and 9:00AM and 7:00PM.


High of 97

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 40% and wind 4 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, August 22, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 12:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 96

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 60% and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, August 23, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 98

Overnight low 78

Chance of rain 40% and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, August 24, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 95

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 80% and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, August 25, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 87

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 50% and wind 17 MPH awning warning

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, August 26, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 92

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 10% and wind 16 MPH 

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, August 27, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 3:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 93

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 10% and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, August 28, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 4:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 95

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 0% and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, August 29, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 4:00AM and 9:00AM and 7:00PM.


High of 95

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 80% and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, August 30, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 93

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 80% and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, August 31, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.


High of 93

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 50% and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, September 1, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 94

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 50% and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, September 2, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 93

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 30% and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, September 3, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 92

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 40% and wind 11 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, September 4, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 9:00AM and "Good" at 3:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 90

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 50% and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, September 5, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good"  at 10:00AM and  12:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 92

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 40% and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, September 6, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 93

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## Disbug

Looking forward to our trip in 2 weeks... can we bring our own fishing poles? And if so, can we bring them on the bus from our loop?


----------



## 2goofycampers

Disbug said:


> Looking forward to our trip in 2 weeks... can we bring our own fishing poles? And if so, can we bring them on the bus from our loop?



Yes, you can bring your own poles. We have never tried to take them on the bus. My guess would be yes. Maybe put the hooks on when you reach your destination. Have a great trip and Happy fishing.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, September 7, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, September 8, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 92

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 50% and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, September 9, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and "Excellent" at 2:00PM "Good" at  8:00PM.


High of 91

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 40% and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, September 10, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 91

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 50% and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, September 11, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 3:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 92

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 50% and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, September 12, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 6:00PM and 9:00PM.


High of 90

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 60% and wind 13 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, September 13, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 91

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 40% and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, September 14, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.


High of 91

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 40% and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, September 15, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and  "Excellent" at 8:00PM.


High of 93

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 40% and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, September 16, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:00PM.


High of 89

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 60% and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, September 17, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:00PM.


High of 85

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 80% and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, September 18, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 9:00AM and  "Good" at 3:00PM  and 8:00PM.


High of 92

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 20% and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, September 19, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 9:00AM and "Good" at 3:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 83

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 80% and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, September 20, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be  "Good"  at 5:00AM and 10:00AM and 7:00PM.


High of 80

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 80% and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, September 21, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 12:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 86

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 40% and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, September 22, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 88

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 50% and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, September 23, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and "Excellent" at 1:00PM and "Good" at 8:00PM.


High of 84

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 80% and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, September 24, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 87

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 80% and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, September 25, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 86

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 90% and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, September 25, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 3:00PM and 8:00PM.


High of 87

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 80% and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, September 27, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 3:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 89

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 50% and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, September 28, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 87

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 60% and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, September 29, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.


High of 88

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 80% and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, September 30, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.


High of 82

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 80% and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, October 1, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and "Excellent" at 8:00PM.


High of 86

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 40% and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, October 2, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and  8:00PM.


High of 85

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 30% and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, October 3, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 9:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 89

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 20% and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, October 4, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 10:00AM and 3:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 81

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 50% and wind 11 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, October 5, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 77

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 0% and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, October 6, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 83

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 0% and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, October 7, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and "Excellent" at 1:00PM and "Good" at 7:00PM.


High of 86

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 10% and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, October 8, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 88

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 0% and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, October 9, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 89

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 0% and wind 11 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, October 10, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 3:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 89

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 0% and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, October 11, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 3:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 90

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 0% and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

90 and 68 ?  dang, we had a hard frost last night. 

A bad day fishing at the Fort is better than a good day anywhere else


----------



## 2goofycampers

bigdisneydaddy said:


> A bad day fishing at the Fort is better than a good day anywhere else



Amen.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, October 12, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 89

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 0% and wind 11 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, October 13, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.


High of 89

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 10% and wind 14 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, October 14, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.


High of 90

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 80% and wind 14 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, October 15, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.


High of 82

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 20% and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, October 16, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 82

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 0% and wind 12 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, October 17, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 9:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 82

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 0% and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, October 18, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 9:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 85

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 0% and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, October 19, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 10:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 85

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 0% and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, October 20, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 10:00AM and 7:00PM.


High of 86

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 20% and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, October 21, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 86

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 10% and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, October 22, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 85

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 0% and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, October 23, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 82

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 0% and wind 11 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Fishing at the fort. Is it true that the best bait is really hotdogs?
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## staceyrhood

DISNEY FIX said:


> Fishing at the fort. Is it true that the best bait is really hotdogs? Thanks, Chris


Yep! My husband has brought so many different lures on our trips, and the only thing that has ever worked was hot dogs


----------



## 2goofycampers

For catfish and bream, yes, hotdogs. 

For bass, live shiners and plastics.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, October 24, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 82

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 0% and wind 11 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## DISNEY FIX

2goofycampers said:


> For catfish and bream, yes, hotdogs.
> 
> For bass, live shiners and plastics.



Are there bass in any of the FW waters?
What are  plastics?


----------



## 2goofycampers

DISNEY FIX said:


> Are there bass in any of the FW waters?
> What are  plastics?



Absolutely, mostly in the lake and canals by the lake.   Plastics = fake worms.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

2goofycampers said:


> Absolutely, mostly in the lake and canals by the lake.   Plastics = fake worms.



Thanks. Any little hot spots ya care to share? 
Any particular plastics ya recommend?


----------



## 2goofycampers

The pond by the Meadow and Bike Barn is good for bream and catfish. Where the canal and lake meet behind 300 loop is the best we've done for bass. It was a dark purple plastic worm that caught most of the bass.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, October 25, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 3:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 82

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 0% and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Thank you.


----------



## 2goofycampers

DISNEY FIX said:


> Thank you.



You're welcome be sure to leave some for us.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, October 26, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 3:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 84

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 0% and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

2goofycampers said:


> Sunday, October 26, 2014.
> 
> The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 3:00PM and 6:00PM.
> 
> 
> High of 84
> 
> Overnight low 59
> 
> Chance of rain 0% and wind 6 MPH
> 
> Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!



Thats summer weather where we are from. Gotta get the trailer back to the manufacturer for repairs and then its on to the Fort after the holidays.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, October 27, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 1:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 86

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 0% and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, October 28, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and  1:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.


High of 86

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 0% and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, October 28, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.


High of 86

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 0% and wind 4 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, October 30, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 7:00PM.


High of 85

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 50% and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, October 31, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 80

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 0% and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, November 1, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 9:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 61

Overnight low 43

Chance of rain 10% and wind 22 MPH (awning warning)

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, November 2, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 10:00AM and "Good" at 2:00PM and 7:00PM.


High of 68

Overnight low 47

Chance of rain 0% and wind 11 MPH 

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, November 3, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 12:00PM and 5:00PM.


High of 75

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 0% and wind 14 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, November 4, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 12:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 81

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 0% and wind 13 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, November 5, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 12:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 83

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 10% and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, November 6, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 84

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 10% and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, November 7, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 75

Overnight low 51

Chance of rain 0% and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, November 8, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 80

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 30% and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, November 9, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 2:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 72

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 60% and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, November 10, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 12:00PM and 5:00PM.


High of 76

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 50% and wind 12 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, November 11, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 12:00PM and "Excellent" at 5:00PM.


High of 79

Overnight low 54

Chance of rain 0% and wind 12 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, November 12, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 12:00PM and "Excellent" at 6:00PM.


High of 80

Overnight low 54

Chance of rain 0% and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## tiggerdad

Watching your posts closely, plan on wetting some hooks in a few days.

Tell Frank I said hello and asked "what about the Christmas game?"


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, November 13, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 7:00AM and 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 6:00PM.


High of 80

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 0% and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Fridayday, November 14, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 7:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and "Excellent" at 6:00PM.


High of 72

Overnight low 49

Chance of rain 0% and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, November 15, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 7:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and  6:00PM.


High of 76

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 0% and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, November 16, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 81

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 0% and wind 4 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, November 17, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 1:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 85

Overnight low 51

Chance of rain 60% and wind 15 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, November 18, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent" at 8:00AM and "Good" at 12:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 58

Overnight low 39

Chance of rain 0% and wind 18 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, November 19, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 9:00AM and 12:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 65

Overnight low 41

Chance of rain 0% and wind 11 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, November 20, 2014.

The best fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good" at 8:00AM and 12:00PM and 6:00PM.


High of 68

Overnight low 48

Chance of rain 0% and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, November 21, 2014.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be " Very Good" 

High of 74

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 5% and wind 12 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, November 22, 2014.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be " Good"

High of 76

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 59% and wind 15 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, November 23, 2014.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be " Very Good"

High of 83

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 44% and wind 14 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, November 24, 2014.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent"

High of 84

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 57% and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, November 25, 2014.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "  Good"

High of 79

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 79% and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, November 26, 2014.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be " Good"

High of 64

Overnight low 44

Chance of rain 73% and wind 14 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, November 27, 2014.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be " Very Good"

High of 68

Overnight low 40

Chance of rain 2% and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, November 28, 2014.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good"

High of 62

Overnight low 44

Chance of rain 4% and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, November 29, 2014.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Very Good"

High of 71

Overnight low 51

Chance of rain 1% and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, November 30, 2014.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent"

High of 76

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 1% and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, December 1, 2014.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good"

High of 79

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 41% and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, December 2, 2014.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Fair"

High of 77

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 44% and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, December 3, 2014.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good"

High of 79

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 6% and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, December 4, 2014.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Very Good"

High of 80

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 7% and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, December 5, 2014.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Very Good"

High of 79

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 40% and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, December 6, 2014.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Very Good"

High of 80

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 46% and wind 2 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, December 7, 2014.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Very Good"

High of 72

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 40% and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, December 8, 2014.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Fair"

High of 72

Overnight low 52

Chance of rain 40% and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, December 9, 2014.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good"

High of 64

Overnight low 42

Chance of rain 3% and wind 14 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, December 10, 2014.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Very Good"

High of 62

Overnight low 41

Chance of rain 1% and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, December 11, 2014.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Very Good"

High of 62

Overnight low 44

Chance of rain 1% and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, December 12, 2014.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Very Good"

High of 65

Overnight low 44

Chance of rain 1% and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, December 13, 2014.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good"

High of 67

Overnight low 41

Chance of rain 1% and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, December 14, 2014.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Very Good"

High of 70

Overnight low 44

Chance of rain 1% and wind 4 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, December 15, 2014.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Very Good"

High of 70

Overnight low 46

Chance of rain 1% and wind 2 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, December 16, 2014.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Very Good"

High of 73

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 1% and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, December 17, 2014.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good"

High of 72

Overnight low 47

Chance of rain 1% and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, December 18, 2014.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good"

High of 70

Overnight low 49

Chance of rain 1% and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, December 19, 2014.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good"

High of 72

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 2% with 59% cloud cover and  4 MPH wind speed

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, December 20, 2014.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Very Good"

High of 77

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 3% with 50% cloud cover and 2MPH wind speed

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, December 21, 2014.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Very Good"

High of 79

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 55% with 86% cloud cover and 5MPH wind speed

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, December 23, 2014.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Very Good"

High of 81

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 9% with 87% cloud cover and 9MPH wind speed

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, December 24, 2014.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Poor"

High of 83

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 66% with 97% cloud cover and 15MPH wind speed

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, December 25, 2014.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Very Good"

High of 68

Overnight low 54

Chance of rain 14% with 58% cloud cover and 8MPH wind speed

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, December 26, 2014.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good"

High of 75

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 4% with 28% cloud cover and 2MPH wind speed

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, December 27, 2014.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good"

High of 81

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 40% with 72% cloud cover and 5MPH wind speed

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, December 28, 2014.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Very Good"

High of 82

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 25% with 54% cloud cover and 5MPH wind speed

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, December 29, 2014.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Very Good"

High of 81

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 7% with 42% cloud cover and 7MPH wind speed

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, December 30, 2014.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good"

High of 77

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 60% with 67% cloud cover and 5MPH wind speed

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, December 31, 2014.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good"

High of 73

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 55% with 91% cloud cover and 10MPH wind speed

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, January 1, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good"

High of 75

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 25% with 71% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, January 2, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Very Good"

High of 80

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 25% with 88% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, January 3, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Very Good"

High of 82

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 25% with 67% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, January 4, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent"

High of 83

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 25% with 71% cloud cover and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, January 5, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Very Good"

High of 70

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 55% with 77% cloud cover and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, January 6, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Very Good"

High of 76

Overnight low 49

Chance of rain 1% with 39% cloud cover and wind 4 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, January 7, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good"

High of 68

Overnight low 40

Chance of rain 1% with 23% cloud cover and 8MPH wind speed

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, January 8, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Poor"

High of 59

Overnight low 47

Chance of rain 55% with 51% cloud cover and wind 16 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, January 9, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Very Good"

High of 65

Overnight low 44

Chance of rain 8% with 74% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## a742246

Okay Denise I have a few questions for you.

What kind of fish do you catch in Bay Lake?
Where on the shore do you fish?
What and now many have you caught on your best day and on an average day(by the shore)?
Are there any other fishing areas in WDW?

Thank you, 
Wayne


----------



## 2goofycampers

a742246 said:


> What kind of fish do you catch in Bay Lake?
> Where on the shore do you fish?
> What and now many have you caught on your best day and on an average day(by the shore)?
> Are there any other fishing areas in WDW?



There are..... bass, crappie, bream, catfish and a few gar in Bay Lake. 

You can fish the shore as long as you stay away from populated areas (docks, beach marina).  At FW behind 300 loop is one place. Also between FW and WL are some spots. You can also fish the canals and pond at FW. We have fished at all the resorts that have water we've stayed at. CB has alot of bream there.

From shore we've caught maybe 20 fish in a day. Average is 8 or so. On a guided fishing excursion we caught over 100 in 4 hours, all bass.

I'll post some fish pics in a bit.


----------



## 2goofycampers

canal by 300







canal on 500 loop


----------



## a742246

Thank you very much, I have to try it next time. Is there places to rent the poles? Also what kind of bait do you use?


----------



## staceyrhood

a742246 said:


> Thank you very much, I have to try it next time. Is there places to rent the poles? Also what kind of bait do you use?


You can rent them at the bike barn...use hot dogs!


----------



## 2goofycampers

staceyrhood said:


> You can rent them at the bike barn...use hot dogs!



Hot dogs work at the pond. Those bass were caught on night crawlers from the canal.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, January 10, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Fair"

High of 67

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 55% with 53% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, January 11, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good"

High of 78

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 40% with 93% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## a742246

Looking forward to fishing! Thank you!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, January 12, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good"

High of 77

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 62% with 90% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, January 13, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Very Good"

High of 75

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 40% with 85% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, January 14, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Very Good"

High of 71

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 11% with 88% cloud cover and 9 MPH wind speed

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, January 15, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Very Good"

High of 69

Overnight low 54

Chance of rain 25% with 70% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## cmrdgrs

Awesome thread.  My DS loves to fish, this might be something he would want to do on a day off from the parks


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, January 16, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good"

High of 64

Overnight low 45

Chance of rain 4% with 47% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, January 17, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good"

High of 72

Overnight low 54

Chance of rain 1% with 37% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, January 18, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good"

High of 71

Overnight low 43

Chance of rain 1% with 36% cloud cover and wind 13 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, January 19, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Very Good"

High of 70

Overnight low 48

Chance of rain 1% with 2% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, January 20, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Very Good"

High of 74

Overnight low 54

Chance of rain 25% with 65% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, January 21, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Very Good"

High of 76

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 1% with 18% cloud cover and 4 MPH wind speed

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, January 22, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Very Good"

High of 78

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 25% with 57% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, January 23, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good"

High of 80

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 72% with 88% cloud cover and wind 15 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, January 24, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good"

High of 68

Overnight low 40

Chance of rain 55% with 51% cloud cover and wind 18 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, January 25, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Fair"

High of 66

Overnight low 49

Chance of rain 1% with 7% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, January 26, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good"

High of 67

Overnight low 40

Chance of rain 50% with 23% cloud cover and wind 20 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, January 27, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good"

High of 67

Overnight low 41

Chance of rain 1% with 9% cloud cover and wind 16 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, January 28, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Very Good"

High of 62

Overnight low 41

Chance of rain 1% with 0% cloud cover and 12 MPH wind speed

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, January 29, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good"

High of 69

Overnight low 46

Chance of rain 1% with 10% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, January 30, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Very Good"

High of 72

Overnight low 43

Chance of rain 6% with 34% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, January 31, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good"

High of 69

Overnight low 49

Chance of rain 2% with 28% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, February 2, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good"

High of 67

Overnight low 40

Chance of rain 55% with 89% cloud cover and wind 15 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, February 3, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Very Good"

High of 67

Overnight low 51

Chance of rain 1% with 24% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, February 4, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent"

High of 72

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 25% with 93% cloud cover and 6 MPH wind speed

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, February 5, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Fair"

High of 68

Overnight low 45

Chance of rain 65% with 78% cloud cover and wind 15 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, February 6, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Very Good"

High of 66

Overnight low 43

Chance of rain 2% with 10% cloud cover and wind 13 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, February 7, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good"

High of 71

Overnight low 47

Chance of rain 1% with 15% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, February 8, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good"

High of 76

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 1% with 5% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, February 9, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 74

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 60% with 89% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, February 10, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 66

Overnight low 44

Chance of rain 3% with 25% cloud cover and wind 16 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, February 11, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 67

Overnight low 43

Chance of rain 1% with 3% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, February 12, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 72

Overnight low 42

Chance of rain 1% with 0% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, February 13, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 63

Overnight low 38

Chance of rain 2% with 0% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## Maligator

I bet it's been mentioned before but where is the best spot to fish on the lake? I'd like to cast the line with my sons this April but don't remember seeing a spot to do it from near the settlement aside from the paid fishing trips. Thanks.


----------



## 2goofycampers

M- the lake is a little tough to fish due to all the "grass" on the edges. But you can try anywhere as long it's not a populated area like the dock/ marina. There are some spots between FW and WL you can try also. As of late we've been sticking to the canals and the pond by the Meadow. If you fish the lake live bait and plastics work best. In the canal and pond hot dogs work best. Happy Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, February 14, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 64

Overnight low 45

Chance of rain 1% with 0% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, February 15, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 71

Overnight low 46

Chance of rain 1% with 3% cloud cover and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, February 16, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 76

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 7% with 31% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## Jhuff8181

2goofycampers said:


> Sunday, February 15, 2015.
> 
> The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"
> 
> High of 71
> 
> Overnight low 46
> 
> Chance of rain 1% with 3% cloud cover and wind 10 MPH
> 
> Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!





2goofycampers said:


> Monday, February 16, 2015.
> 
> The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"
> 
> High of 76
> 
> Overnight low 59
> 
> Chance of rain 7% with 31% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH
> 
> Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!



Thank you for your daily updates and I'm sorry if you've been asked this before but how do you come up with your daily forecasts? The weather on the two days above seems similar but one day is "Very Good" while the other is only "Fair".


----------



## 2goofycampers

Jhuff8181 said:


> Thank you for your daily updates and I'm sorry if you've been asked this before but how do you come up with your daily forecasts? The weather on the two days above seems similar but one day is "Very Good" while the other is only "Fair".


Accuweather. The fishing forecast is based upon moon phases.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, February 17, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 77

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 61% with 67% cloud cover and wind 15 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, February 18, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 62

Overnight low 34

Chance of rain 5% with 32% cloud cover and wind 14 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, February 19, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 53

Overnight low 30

Chance of rain 1% with 10% cloud cover and wind 16 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, February 20, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"



Overnight low 42

Chance of rain 1% with 0% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, February 21, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Good"

High of 73

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 3% with 67% cloud cover and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, February 22, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Very Good"

High of 79

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 6% with 18% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, February 23, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 81

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 25% with 71% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, February 24, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 76

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 43% with 84% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, February 25, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 75

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 54% with 69% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, February 26, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 70

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 70% with 92% cloud cover and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, February 27, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 66

Overnight low 47

Chance of rain 40% with 90% cloud cover and wind 14 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, February 28, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 72

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 65% with 92% cloud cover and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, March 1, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 81

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 59% with 79% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, March 2, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 82

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 25% with 60% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, March 3, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 82

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 4% with 27% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, March 4, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 87

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 4% with 25% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, March 5, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 87

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 15% with 74% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, March 6, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 74

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 40% with 90% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, March 7, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 74

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 9% with 91% cloud cover and wind 12 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, March 8, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 78

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 2% with 63% cloud cover and wind 14 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, March 9, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 82

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 40% with 71% cloud cover and wind7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, March 10, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 87

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 25% with 40% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, March 11, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 84

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 62% with 46% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, March 12, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 86

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 40% with 68% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, March 13, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 45% with 72% cloud cover and wind 14 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, March 14, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 40% with 40% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, March 15, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 86

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 40% with 54% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, March 16, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 4% with 10% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, March 17, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 2% with 16% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, March 18, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 87

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 25% with 48% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, March 19, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 87

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 59% with 46% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, March 20, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 88

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 25% with 32% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, March 21, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 89

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 11% with 36% cloud cover and wind 2 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, March 22, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 87

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 5% with 47% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, March 23, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 80

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 62% with 89% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## Decpl

Son,been fishing a little Been doing very well. Caught a 7-14 oz this morning and 3- 3 to 4 lbers Saturday in the canals.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Decpl said:


> Son,been fishing a little Been doing very well. Caught a 7-14 oz this morning and 3- 3 to 4 lbers Saturday in the canals.


Very nice, I guess spring has definitely sprung at The Fort.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, March 24, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 7% with 62% cloud cover and wind 4 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, March 25, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 11% with 57% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, March 26, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 84

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 46% with 46% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## Decpl

Fishing in the canals around fort has been good. Son got 3- 2 lbs and a 4 lber before heading to parks today.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, March 27, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 79

Overnight low 52

Chance of rain 64% with 90% cloud cover and wind 16 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, March 28, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 71

Overnight low 49

Chance of rain 3% with 6% cloud cover and wind 14 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, March 29, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 72

Overnight low 48

Chance of rain 4% with % cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, March 30, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 79

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 1% with 11% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, March 31, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 83

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 25% with 43% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, April 1, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 3% with 47% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, April 2, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 84

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 40% with 43% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, April 3, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 87

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 5% with 23% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, April 4, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 88

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 6% with 33% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, April 5, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 84

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 43% with 55% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, April 6, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 42% with 42% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, April 7, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 42% with 44% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, April 8, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 87

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 43% with 37% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, April 9, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 89

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 6% with 15% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, April 10, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 91

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 40% with 37% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, April 11, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 61% with 56% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, April 12, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 86

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 68% with 84% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, April 13, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 84

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 67% with 71% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, April 14, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 87

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 68% with 68% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, April 15, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 63% with 68% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, April 16, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 86

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 35% with 51% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, April 17, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 62% with 83% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, April 18, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 88

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 64% with 51% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, April 19, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 88

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 35% with 57% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## Christina Blanco

Is it worth the $$$ to fish on the lake? And what is the best option (boat)?


----------



## 2goofycampers

You can fish with your own equipment for free or take a guided excursion on a boat. If you're willing to spend...
*$170* - 2 Hours (Single Person) 1:30 ONLY
*$270* - 2 Hours (2-5 People) 7:00 & 10:00 ONLY
*$235* - 2 Hours (2-5 People) 1:30 ONLY
*$455* - 4 Hours (2-5 People) 7:00am - 11:00am & 10:00 - 2:00 
It's worth it.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, April 20, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 86

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 62% with 84% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, April 21, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 87

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 40% with 68% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, April 22, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 89

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 12% with 51% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, April 23, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 63% with 72% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, April 24, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 80

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 55% with 53% cloud cover and wind 4 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, April 25, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 89

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 25% with 36% cloud cover and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, April 26, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"      

 High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 55% with 64% cloud cover and wind 18 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, April 27, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 41% with 70% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, April 28, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 79

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 70% with 94% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, April 29, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 89=7

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 70% with 59% cloud cover and wind 15 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, April 30, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 83

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 0% with 54% cloud cover and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, May 1, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 3% with 5% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, May 2, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 82

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 6% with 5% cloud cover and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, May 3, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 83

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 2% with 5% cloud cover and wind 12 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, May 4, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 83

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 25% with 31% cloud cover and wind 15 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, May 5, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 81

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 25% with 61% cloud cover and wind 13 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, May 6, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 84

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 25% with 69% cloud cover and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, May 7, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 89

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 0% with 33% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, May 8, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 89

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 13% with 31% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, May 9, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 91

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 7% with 35% cloud cover and wind 4 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, May 10, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 94

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 7% with 14% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, May 11, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 56% with 20% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, May 12, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 91

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 51% with 33% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, May 13, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 43% with 45% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, May 14, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 56% with 32% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, May 15, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 87

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 59% with 53% cloud cover and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, May 16, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 55% with 46% cloud cover and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, May 17, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 62% with 41% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, May 18, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 89

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 40% with 44% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, May 19, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 91

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 55% with 46% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, May 20, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 94

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 49% with 27% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, May 21, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 94

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 51% with 54% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, May 22, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 47% with 32% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, May 23, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 89

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 45% with 53% cloud cover and wind 12 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, May 24, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 55% with 27% cloud cover and wind 13 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, May 25, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 44% with 35% cloud cover and wind 15 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, May 26, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 93

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 40% with 57% cloud cover and wind 14 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, May 27, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 91

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 0% with 31% cloud cover and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, May 28, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 89

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 1% with 49% cloud cover and wind 12 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, May 29, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 40% with 33% cloud cover and wind 12 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, May 30, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 54% with 63% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, May 31, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 89

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 53% with 56% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, June 1, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 65% with 35% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, June 2, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 83

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 67% with 80% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, June 3, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 87

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 60% with 72% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, June 4, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 51% with 47% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, June 5, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 57% with 49% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, June 6, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 91

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 58% with 45% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, June 7, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 91

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 60% with 30% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, June 8, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 45% with 28% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, June 9, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 93

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 62% with 51% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, June 10, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 69% with 72% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, June 11, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 60% with 55% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, June 12, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 25% with 43% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, June 13, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 94

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 40% with 42% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, June 14, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 95

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 40% with 28% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, June 15, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 95

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 40% with 38% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, June 16, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 95

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% with 15% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, June 17, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 96

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40% with 29% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, June 18, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 96

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 51% with 29% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, June 19, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 96

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 60% with 26% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, June 20, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 94

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 58% with 22% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, June 21, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 93

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 52% with 36% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, June 22, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 97

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 55% with 24% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, June 23, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 93

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 66% with 38% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, June 24, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 89

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 65% with 44% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, June 25, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 92

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 58% with 40% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, June 26, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 63% with 66% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, June 27, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 92

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 61% with 51% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, June 28, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 60% with 27% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, June 29, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 88

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 62% with 46% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, June 30, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 55% with 53% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, July 1, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 95

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 51% with 33% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, July 2, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 94

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 51% with 30% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, July 10, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 95

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 40% with 26% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, July 11, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 96

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 40% with 26% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, July 12, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 96

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 51% with 20% cloud cover and wind 4 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, July 13, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 96

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 55% with 43% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, July 14, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 52% with 40% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, July 15, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 51% with 43% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, July 16, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 60% with 52% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, July 17, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 66% with 51% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, July 18, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 89

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 55% with 43% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, July 19, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 69% with 34% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, July 20, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 53% with 50% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, July 21, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 51% with 31% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, July 22, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 93

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 60% with 53% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## Diaz

I apologize in advance if this info is already posted. The only info I can find about fishing on the WDW web site is the guided fishing excursions. Is fishing allowed at WDW without taking their Guided Fishing Excursion? Is fishing allowed from the banks? We are staying at Bay Lake Towers. Is fishing allowed from the marina/docks?


----------



## 2goofycampers

Diaz, yes fishing is allowed from the banks. It is not allowed on the docks.  If you'd like to take a boat over to FW there are plenty of canals to fish.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, July 23, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 91

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 62% with 55% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, July 24, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 86

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 66% with 75% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, July 25, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 70% with 76% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, July 26, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 71% with 76% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## Diaz

2goofycampers said:


> Diaz, yes fishing is allowed from the banks. It is not allowed on the docks.  If you'd like to take a boat over to FW there are plenty of canals to fish.



Thanks!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, July 27, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 87

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 66% with 57% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, July 28, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 86

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 68% with 77% cloud cover and wind 12 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, July 29, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 67% with 70% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, July 30, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 65% with 70% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, July 31, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 86

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 65% with 71% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, August 1, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 87

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 62% with 74% cloud cover and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, August 2, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 86

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 60% with 76% cloud cover and wind 13 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, August 3, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 85

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 65% with 67% cloud cover and wind 13 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, August 4, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 55% with 50% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, August 5, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 93

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 61% with 28% cloud cover and wind 4 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, August 6, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 53% with 30% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, August 7, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 93

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 40% with 28% cloud cover and wind 12 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, August 8, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 62% with 70% cloud cover and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, August 9, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 55% with 70% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, August 10, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 51% with 32% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, August 11, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 51% with 29% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, August 12, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 43% with 48% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, August 13, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 89

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 67% with 70% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, August 14, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 74% with 61% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, August 15, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of88

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 63% with 55% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, August 16, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 89

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 66% with 48% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, August 17, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 62% with 52% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, August 18, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 91

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 55% with 52% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, August 19, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 91

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 66% with 37% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, August 20, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 91

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 64% with 39% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, August 21, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 93

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 51% with 37% cloud cover and wind 2 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, August 22, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 95

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 54% with 30% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, August 23, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 51% with 31% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, August 24, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 94

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 65% with 70% cloud cover and wind 4 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, August 25, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 95

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 51% with 46% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, August 26, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 93

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 64% with 55% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, August 27, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 65% with 76% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, August 28, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 63% with 35% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, August 29, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 67% with 70% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, August 30, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 72% with 95% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, August 31, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 68% with 95% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, September 1, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 59% with 89% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, September 2, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 92

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 54% with 37% cloud cover and wind 4 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, September 3, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 93

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 60% with 45% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, September 4, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 59% with 45% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, September 5, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 53% with 47% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, September 6, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 88

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 61% with 40% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, September 7, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 87

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 56% with 37% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, September 8, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 88

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 55% with 45% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, September 9, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 93

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 40% with 39% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, September 10, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40% with 45% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, September 11, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 93

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 55% with 62% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, September 12, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 87

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 65% with 71% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, September 13, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 82

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 55% with 90% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, September 14, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 57% with 70% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, September 15, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 87

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 64% with 70% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, September 16, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 85

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 67% with 90% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, September 17, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 82

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 60% with 94% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, September 18, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 85

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 65% with 90% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, September 19, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 88

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 46% with 67% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, September 20, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 91

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 25% with 29% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, September 21, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 91

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 1% with 25% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, September 22, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 89

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 4% with 43% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, September 23, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 86

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 46% with 70% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, September 24, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 87

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 60% with 89% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, September 25, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 88

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 51% with 67% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, September 26, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 51% with 70% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, September 27, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 57% with 85% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, September 28, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 65% with 90% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, September 29, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 86

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 66% with 90% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, September 30, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 25% with 52% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, October 1, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% with 52% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, October 2, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 40% with 69% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, October 3, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 84

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 25% with 76% cloud cover and wind 12 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, October 4, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 81

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 55% with 44% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, October 5, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 83

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 55% with 47% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, October 6, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 85

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 55% with 50% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, October 7, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 86

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 25% with 44% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, October 8, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 86

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 41% with 52% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, October 9, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 86

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 41% with 64% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, October 10, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 85

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 66% with 65% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, October 11, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 86

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 25% with 50% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, October 12, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 84

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 2% with 33% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, October 13, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 86

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 4% with 24% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## Iceland

First time to the Fort!  What is in the lake?  Where's the best place to fish?  Can I bring my own gear?  Do I need a licence?


----------



## 2goofycampers

Hi Iceland, there is catfish, bream, crappie and large mouth bass in the lake. The very best place to fish is to take a guided fishing tour. If fishing from land, the canal by 300 loop, the canal by the group camping and the Meadows pond. You can bring your own gear and do not need a license. Also , for some weird reason the fish bite better on fried chicken skins and hot dogs. They will bite on a night crawler too, but the guy fishing with those other things I mentioned will out fish you.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, October 14, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 1% with 26% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## Iceland

Perfect!  thanks so much for all the great info


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, October 15, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 88

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 1% with 26% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, October 16, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 86

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 1% with70% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, October 17, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 0% with 50% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, October 18, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 83

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 4% with 69% cloud cover and wind 16 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, October 19, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 80

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 2% with 63% cloud cover and wind 16 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, October 20, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 83

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 4% with 42% cloud cover and wind 15 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, October 21, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 84

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 25% with 44% cloud cover and wind 14 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, October 22, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 84

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 56% with 38% cloud cover and wind 15 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, October 23, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 86

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 1% with 39% cloud cover and wind 15 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, October 24, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 85

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 1% with 25% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, October 25, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 86

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 40% with 70% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, October 26, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 25% with 66% cloud cover and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, October 27, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 83

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 65% with 70% cloud cover and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, October 28, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 85

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 60% with 65% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, October 29, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 86

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 25% with 47% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, October 28, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 86

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 25% with 47% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, October 30, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 86

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 1% with 33% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, October 31, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 87

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 4% with 40% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, November 1, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 25% with 25% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, November 2, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 8% with 32% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, November 3, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 40% with 26% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, November 4, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 87

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 41% with 41% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, November 5, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 8% with 26% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, November 6, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 86

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 40% with 28% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, November 7, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 87

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 40% with 52% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, November 8, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 83

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 56% with 65% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, November 9, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 86

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 40% with 53% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, November 10, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 86

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 47% with 53% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, November 11, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 0% with 29% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, November 12, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 0% with 45% cloud cover and wind 2 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, November 13, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 2% with 12% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, November 14, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 79

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 1% with 24% cloud cover and wind 13 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, November 15, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 79

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 2% with 70% cloud cover and wind 14 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, November 16, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 82

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 14% with 52% cloud cover and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, November 17, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 82

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 9% with 55% cloud cover and wind 13 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, November 18, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 83

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 55% with 69% cloud cover and wind 13 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, November 19, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 83

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 64% with 94% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, November 20, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 81

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 55% with 69% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Saturday, November 21, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 80

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 56% with 92% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sunday, November 22, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 74

Overnight low 51

Chance of rain 55% with 93% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, November 23, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 68

Overnight low 51

Chance of rain 0% with 25% cloud cover and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Tuesday, November 24, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 71

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 2% with 66% cloud cover and wind 12 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Wednesday, November 25, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 71

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 40% with 70% cloud cover and wind 15 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## TheRustyScupper

2goofycampers said:


> The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"


 

We always enjoy the Guided Tours for fishing, and have good success.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, November 26, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 79

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 40% with 28% cloud cover and wind 16 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## TheRustyScupper

2goofycampers said:


> Thursday, November 26, 2015. The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"


 
1) Good day to catch "the really big ones".
2) Catch-and-Release is in effect.
3) So, the fish WILL throw you back when they catch you.


----------



## 2goofycampers

* 
Friday, November 27, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 79

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 25% with 30% cloud cover and wind 16 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, November 28, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 80

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 1% with 30% cloud cover and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, November 29, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 80

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 3% with 40% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, November 30, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 81

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 25% with 54% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, December 1, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 84

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 40% with 65% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, December 2, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 85

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 55% with 68% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, December 3, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 72

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 25% with 90% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, December 4, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 73

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 40% with 84% cloud cover and wind 14 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, December 5, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 78

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 43% with 67% cloud cover and wind 15 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, December 6, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 80

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 40% with 71% cloud cover and wind 12 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, December 7, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 75

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 2% with 90% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, December 8, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 76

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 1% with 35% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, December 9, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 76

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 40% with 70% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, December 10, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 78

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 3% with 48% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, December 11, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 80

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 2% with 8% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, December 12, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 82

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 1% with 38% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, December 13, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 81

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 25% with 63% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, December 14, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 84

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 9% with 67% cloud cover and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, December 15, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 80

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 63% with 83% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, December 16, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 83

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 25% with 51% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, December 17, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 25% with 40% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, December 18, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 74

Overnight low 47

Chance of rain 69% with 94% cloud cover and wind 14 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, December 19, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 69

Overnight low 52

Chance of rain 0% with 18% cloud cover and wind 14 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, December 20, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 74

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 0% with 50% cloud cover and wind 14 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, December 21, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 81

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 40% with 65% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, December 22, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 82

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 7% with 92% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, December 23, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 84

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 14% with 70% cloud cover and wind 12 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, December 24, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 85

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 2% with 45% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, December 25, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 84

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 25% with 68% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## Born 2 Fish

*Saturday, December 26, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 83

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 55% with 63% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, December 27, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 2% with 41% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## Born 2 Fish

*Monday, December 28, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 84

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 25% with 37% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, December 29, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 25% with 41% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, December 30, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 86

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 40% with 70% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, December 31, 2015.

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 40% with 29% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, January 1, 2016

 The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 83

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 6% with 63% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, January 2, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 67

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 25% with 99% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, January 3, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 60

Overnight low 48

Chance of rain 80% with 100% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, January 4, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 65

Overnight low 46

Chance of rain 0% with 26% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, January 5, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 66

Overnight low 54

Chance of rain 1% with 44% cloud cover and wind 16 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, January 6, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 70

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 50% with 80% cloud cover and wind 14 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*

*Raining now and 58*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, January 7, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 75

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 25% with 43% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, January 8, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 76

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 70% with 86% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, January 9, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 79

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 7% with 70% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, January 10 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 72

Overnight low 46

Chance of rain 4% with 25% cloud cover and wind 12 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, January 11, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 63

Overnight low 43

Chance of rain 0% with 10% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, January 12, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 65

Overnight low 41

Chance of rain 0% with 18% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, January 13, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 64

Overnight low 45

Chance of rain 0% with 70% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, January 14, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 68

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 8% with 94% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, January 15, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 73

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 75% with 86% cloud cover and wind 14 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, January 16, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 77

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 0% with 34% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, January 17, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 71

Overnight low 42

Chance of rain 50% with 66% cloud cover and wind 15 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, January 18, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 61

Overnight low 39

Chance of rain 0% with 13% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, January 19, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 58

Overnight low 35

Chance of rain 0% with 25% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, January 20, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 65

Overnight low 40

Chance of rain 0% with 36% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, January 21, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 72

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 0% with 45% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, January 22, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 70

Overnight low 45

Chance of rain 66% with 72% cloud cover and wind 14 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, January 23, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 52

Overnight low 33

Chance of rain 0% with 70% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, January 24, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 57

Overnight low 36

Chance of rain 0% with 0% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, January 25, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 69

Overnight low 50

Chance of rain 0% with 25% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, January 26, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent"

High of 75

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 2% with 45% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, January 27, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 71

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 77% with 99% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, January 28, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 70

Overnight low 49

Chance of rain 60% with 99% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, January 29, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 66

Overnight low 41

Chance of rain 0% with 7% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, January 30, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 71

Overnight low 48

Chance of rain 0% with 37% cloud cover and wind 2 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, January 31, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 73

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 1% with 40% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, February 1, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 79

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 41% with 72% cloud cover and wind 4 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, February 2, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 81

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 41% with62% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, February 3, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 82

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 25% with 67% cloud cover and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, February 4, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 79

Overnight low 49

Chance of rain 65% with 88% cloud cover and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, February 5, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 62

Overnight low 48

Chance of rain 0% with 15% cloud cover and wind 14 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, February 6, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 68

Overnight low 46

Chance of rain 55% with 74% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## GinnyT

Son caught this yesterday morning around 10 am at the pond next to Loop 300.  Caught us all by surprise so didn't get a great picture.  It hopped off his hook onto the ground and he caught it before it jumped back into the pond.  It was near the narrow part where the canal comes in.


----------



## 2goofycampers

GinnyT said:


> Son caught this yesterday morning around 10 am at the pond next to Loop 300.  Caught us all by surprise so didn't get a great picture.  It hopped off his hook onto the ground and he caught it before it jumped back into the pond.  It was near the narrow part where the canal comes in.



Nice bass, he sure looks happy. Congratulations young man!


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, February 7, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 57

Overnight low 39

Chance of rain 1% with 16% cloud cover and wind 15 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, February 8, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 64

Overnight low 44

Chance of rain 1% with 26% cloud cover and wind 14 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, February 9, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 59

Overnight low 39

Chance of rain 1% with 68% cloud cover and wind 15 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, February 10, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 59

Overnight low 36

Chance of rain 0% with 14% cloud cover and wind 12 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, February 11, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 66

Overnight low 44

Chance of rain 0% with 0% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, February 12, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 75

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 0% with 4% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, February 13, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 68

Overnight low 43

Chance of rain 0% with 11% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, February 14, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 69

Overnight low 54

Chance of rain 3% with 40% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, February 15, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 76

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 55% with 93% cloud cover and wind 12 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, February 16, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 78

Overnight low 49

Chance of rain 25% with 72% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, February 17, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 75

Overnight low 49

Chance of rain 0% with 22% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, February 18, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 72

Overnight low 52

Chance of rain 0% with 17% cloud cover and wind 12 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, February 19, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 73

Overnight low 51

Chance of rain 1% with 45% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, February 20, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 75

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 1% with 44% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, February 21, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 77

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 4% with 39% cloud cover and wind 4 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, February 22, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 80

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 3% with 87% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, February 23, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 81

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 40% with 70% cloud cover and wind 12 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, February 24, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 79

Overnight low 51

Chance of rain 68% with 88% cloud cover and wind 17 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, February 25, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 67

Overnight low 41

Chance of rain 0% with 1% cloud cover and wind 16 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, February 26, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 65

Overnight low 40

Chance of rain 0% with 9% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, February 27, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 67

Overnight low 40

Chance of rain 0% with 0% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, February 28, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 74

Overnight low 49

Chance of rain 0% with 3% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, February 29, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 76

Overnight low 52

Chance of rain 10% with 45% cloud cover and wind 2 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, March 1, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 81

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 3% with 24% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, March 2, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 82

Overnight low 54

Chance of rain 1% with 70% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, March 3, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 82

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 0% with 70% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, March 4, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 80

Overnight low 54

Chance of rain 1% with 17% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, March 5, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 78

Overnight low 54

Chance of rain 0% with 41% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, March 6, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 76

Overnight low 50

Chance of rain 0% with 5% cloud cover and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, March 7, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 77

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 0% with 24% cloud cover and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, March 8, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 80

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 1% with 25% cloud cover and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, March 9, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 83

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 1% with 49% cloud cover and wind 14 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, March 10, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 85

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 0% with 28% cloud cover and wind 14 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, March 11, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 83

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 1% with 70% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, March 12, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 84

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 25% with 67% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, March 13, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 83

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 68% with 68% cloud cover and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, March 14, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 55% with 48% cloud cover and wind 15 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, March 15, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 89

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 0% with 31% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, March 16, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 1% with 45% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, March 17, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 86

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 6% with 90% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, March 18, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 84

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 25% with 94% cloud cover and wind 4 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, March 19, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 82

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 69% with 86% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, March 20, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 79

Overnight low 49

Chance of rain 55% with 45% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, March 21, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 66

Overnight low 43

Chance of rain 0% with 23% cloud cover and wind 14 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, March 22, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 75

Overnight low 51

Chance of rain 0% with 11% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, March 23, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 80

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 0% with 22% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, March 24, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 84

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 40% with 42% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, March 25, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 65% with 90% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, March 26, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 84

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 55% with 83% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, March 27, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 85

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 55% with 94% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, March 28, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 83

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 55% with 70% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, March 29, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 80

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 65% with 70% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, March 30, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 82

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 55% with 45% cloud cover and wind 12 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, March 31, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 4% with 29% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, April 1, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 40% with 29% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, April 2, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 68% with 78% cloud cover and wind 15 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, April 3, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 77

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 0% with 65% cloud cover and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, April 4, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 82

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 1% with 14% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, April 5, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 83

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 0% with 0% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, April 6, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 79

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 2% with 66% cloud cover and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, April 7, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 83

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 25% with 41% cloud cover and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, April 8, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 86

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 0% with 2% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, April 9, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 77

Overnight low 54

Chance of rain 0% with 6% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, April 10, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 80

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 2% with 29% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, April 11, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 82

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 1% with 39% cloud cover and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, April 12, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 86

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 5% with 29% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, April 13, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 56% with 53% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, April 14, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 83

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 66% with 61% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, April 15, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 81

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 70% with 68% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, April 16, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 78

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 59% with 72% cloud cover and wind 15 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, April 17, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 79

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 1% with 46% cloud cover and wind 14 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, April 18, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 81

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 25% with 34% cloud cover and wind 12 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, April 19, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 83

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 0% with 19% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, April 20, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 83

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 0% with 45% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, April 21, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 83

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 5% with 57% cloud cover and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, April 22, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 82

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 65% with 57% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, April 23, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 87

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 25% with 32% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, April 24, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 86

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 1% with 22% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, April 25, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 83

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 44% with 27% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, April 26, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 87

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 18% with 24% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, April 27, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 19% with 27% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, April 28, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 40% with 36% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, April 29, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 91

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 40% with 24% cloud cover and wind 4 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, April 30, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 91

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 40% with 37% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, May 1, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 2% with 32% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, May 2, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 91

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 40% with 28% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, May 3, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 40% with 49% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, May 4, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 77

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 70% with 93% cloud cover and wind 12 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, May 5, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 82

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 0% with 4% cloud cover and wind 14 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, May 6, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 78

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 0% with 4% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, May 7, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 83

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 0% with 0% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, May 8, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 0% with 0% cloud cover and wind 4 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, May 9, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 89

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 0% with 7% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, May 10, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 86

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 4% with 45% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, May 11, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 89

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 6% with 33% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, May 12, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 19% with 45% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, May 13, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 25% with 20% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, May 14, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 25% with 20% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, May 15, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 0% with 25% cloud cover and wind 4 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, May 16, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 51% with 44% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, May 17, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 85

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 67% with 92% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, May 18, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 85

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 66% with 89% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, May 19, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 87

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 69% with 68% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, May 20, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 75% with 85% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, May 21, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 88

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 60% with 90% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, May 22, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 25% with 30% cloud cover and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, May 23, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 89

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 4% with 26% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, May 24, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 25% with 43% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, May 25, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 1% with 16% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, May 26, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 87

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 1% with 23% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, May 27, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 87

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 8% with 33% cloud cover and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, May 28, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 55% with 38% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, May 29, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 91

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 55% with 34% cloud cover and wind 4 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, May 30, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 43% with 35% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, May 31, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 91

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 40% with 31% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, June 1, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 92

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 41% with 23% cloud cover and wind 4 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, June 2, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 51% with 30% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, June 3, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 93

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% with 32% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, June 4, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 93

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 51% with 38% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, June 5, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 93

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 60% with 38% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, June 6, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 87

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 73% with 99% cloud cover and wind 27 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, June 7, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 87

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 64% with 95% cloud cover and wind 15 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, June 8, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 89

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 65% with 91% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, June 9, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 86

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 65% with 48% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, June 10, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 68% with 70% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, June 11, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 88

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 71% with 66% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, June 12, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 56% with 44% cloud cover and wind 4 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, June 12, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 56% with 44% cloud cover and wind 4 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, June 13, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 94

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 56% with 60% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, June 14, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 94

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 41% with 31% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, June 15, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 93

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 43% with 51% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, June 16, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 91

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 52% with 41% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, June 17, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 59% with 70% cloud cover and wind 13 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, June 18, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 65% with 89% cloud cover and wind 14 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, June 19, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 87

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 40% with 44% cloud cover and wind 13 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, June 20, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 87

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 1% with 46% cloud cover and wind 14 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Update on water-related activities at Walt Disney World*
*http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...disney-updates+(Disney+Updates+-+wdwinfo.com)*

*Thanks to NanP for the update.*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, June 21, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 25% with 22% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, June 22, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 91

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 25% with 10% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, June 23, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 93

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 43% with 35% cloud cover and wind 4 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, June 24, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 95

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 60% with 49% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, June 25, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 93

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 40% with 35% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, June 26, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 62% with 35% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, June 27, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 60% with 66% cloud cover and wind 4 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, June 28, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 68% with 66% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, June 29, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 92

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 65% with 41% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## a742246

I just read an article that says Disney is not allowing fishing on the property except for fishing tours with their guides is this true?


----------



## a742246

Here is the article: http://www.sun-sentinel.com/busines...ey-world-alligator-attack-20160628-story.html


----------



## 2goofycampers

It has been reported that fishing will continue from the dock at the pond across from the Bike Barn and on the foot bridges.


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, June 30, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 63% with 64% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, July 1, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 66% with 44% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, July 2, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 60% with 43% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, July 3, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 60% with 44% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, July 4, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 94

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 61% with 39% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, July 5, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 94

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 42% with 35% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, July 6, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 96

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40% with 18% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, July 7, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 96

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 25% with 31% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, July 8, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 95

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 42% with 39% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, July 9, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 95

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40% with 23% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, July 10, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 94

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 42% with 36% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, July 11, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 95

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40% with 28% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, July 12, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 95

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 55% with 37% cloud cover and wind 4 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, July 13, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 94

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 41% with 36% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, July 14, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 93

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40% with 24% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, July 15, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 94

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40% with 30% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, July 16, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 93

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 43% with 29% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, July 17, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 93

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 43% with 41% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, July 18, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 93

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 41% with 41% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, July 19, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 44% with 34% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, July 20, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 93

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 43% with 29% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, July 21, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 52% with 31% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, July 22, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 92

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 51% with 49% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, July 23, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 92

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 61% with 46% cloud cover and wind 4 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, July 24, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 93

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 52% with 28% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, July 25, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 51% with 29% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, July 26, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 94

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 45% with 24% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, July 27, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 95

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 4% with 25% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, July 28, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 97

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 1% with 26% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, July 29, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 96

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 25% with 30% cloud cover and wind 4 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, July 30, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 93

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% with 41% cloud cover and wind 4 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, July 31, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 93

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 41% with 39% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, August 1, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 95

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 40% with 29% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, August 2, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 93

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 52% with 31% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, August 3, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 53% with 39% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, August 4, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 89

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 53% with 39% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, August 5, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 67% with 50% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, August 6, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 91

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 55% with 45% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, August 7, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 55% with 41% cloud cover and wind 11 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, August 8, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 84

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 67% with 66% cloud cover and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, August 9, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 86

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 62% with 89% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, August 10, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 68% with 67% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, August 11, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 56% with 38% cloud cover and wind 3 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, August 12, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 54% with 49% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, August 13, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 93

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% with 28% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, August 14, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 89

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 41% with 45% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, August 15, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 92

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 54% with 39% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, August 16, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40% with 43% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, August 17, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% with 41% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, August 18, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 55% with 39% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, August 19, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 93

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% with 26% cloud cover and wind 3 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, August 20, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 93

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 45% with 43% cloud cover and wind 4 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, August 21, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 93

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 40% with 37% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, August 22, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 95

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 8% with 25% cloud cover and wind 3 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, August 23, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 95

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 51% with 25% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, August 24, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 95

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 51% with 70% cloud cover and wind 15 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, August 25, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 88

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 52% with 43% cloud cover and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, August 26, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 46% with 63% cloud cover and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, August 27, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 89

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 60% with 57% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, August 28, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 91

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 55% with 47% cloud cover and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, August 29, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 70% with 48% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, August 30, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 86

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 77% with 95% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, August 31, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 88

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 65% with 91% cloud cover and wind 15 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, September 1, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 86

Overnight low 79

Chance of rain 56% with 94% cloud cover and wind 14 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, September 2, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 86

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 56% with 94% cloud cover and wind 14 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, September 3, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 65% with 89 cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, September 4, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 90

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 56% with 63 cloud cover and wind 4MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, September 5, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 84

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 54% with 55% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, September 6, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 25% with 45% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, September 7, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 3% with 35% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, September 8, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% with 27% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, September 9, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 42% with 39% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, September 10, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 46% with 38% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, September 11, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 90

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40% with 52% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, September 12, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 51% with 45% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, September 13, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 84

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 67% with 94 cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, September 14, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 87

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 64% with 69 cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, September 15, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 89

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 62% with 66 cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, September 16, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 89

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 49% with 51 cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, September 17, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 55% with 56 cloud cover and wind 4 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, September 18, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 91

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 40% with 23 cloud cover and wind 3 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, September 19, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 89

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 61% with 64 cloud cover and wind 3 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, September 20, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 66% with 65% cloud cover and wind 3 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, September 21, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 56% with 53% cloud cover and wind 4 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, September 22, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 42% with 55% cloud cover and wind 3 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, September 23, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 90

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 41% with 66% cloud cover and wind 4 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, September 24, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 40% with 39% cloud cover and wind 4 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, September 25, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 40% with 36% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, September 26, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 88

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 47% with 41% cloud cover and wind 4 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, September 27, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 40% with 35% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, September 28, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 89

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 52% with 59% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, September 29, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 88

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 60% with 39% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, September 29, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 56% with 37% cloud cover and wind 4 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, October 1, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 89

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 40% with 63% cloud cover and wind 4 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, October 2, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 55% with 68% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, October 3, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 86

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 47% with 71% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, October 4, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 86

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 62% with 59% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, October 5, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 88

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 48% with 49% cloud cover and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, October 6, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 85

Overnight low 78

Chance of rain 61% with 69% cloud cover and wind 17 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, October 7, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 81

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 74% with 100% cloud cover and wind 31 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, October 8, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 89

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 6% with 43% cloud cover and wind 14 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, October 9, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 87

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 0% with 10% cloud cover and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, October 10, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 81

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 1% with 42% cloud cover and wind 14 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, October 11, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 83

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 41% with 70% cloud cover and wind 12 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, October 12, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 84

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 40% with 73% cloud cover and wind 12 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, October 13, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 86

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 40% with 31% cloud cover and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, October 14, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 55% with 46% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, October 15, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 40% with 56% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, October 16, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 61% with 77% cloud cover and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, October 17, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 86

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 40% with 26% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, October 18, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 85

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 43% with 27% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, October 19, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 85

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 25% with 29% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, October 20, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 86

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 40% with 29% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, October 21, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 87

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 3% with 32% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, October 22, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 78

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 0% with 0% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, October 23, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 79

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 0% with 0% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, October 24, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 80

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 0% with 27% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, October 25, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 84

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 1% with 42% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, October 26, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 83

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 3% with 42% cloud cover and wind 12 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, October 27, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 83

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 2% with 43% cloud cover and wind 12 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, October 28, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 83

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 3% with 71% cloud cover and wind 13 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, October 29, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 84

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 5% with 25% cloud cover and wind 13 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, October 31, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 86

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 0% with 12% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, November 1, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 0% with 41% cloud cover and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, November 2, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 84

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 0% with 41% cloud cover and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, November 3, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 82

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 40% with 64% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, November 4, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 10% with 26% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, November 5, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 81

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 1% with 25% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, November 6, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 81

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 4% with 46% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, November 7, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 80

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 1% with 44% cloud cover and wind 12 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, November 8, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 80

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 2% with 40% cloud cover and wind 4 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, November 9, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 77

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 25% with 66% cloud cover and wind 3 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, November 10, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 82

Overnight low 54

Chance of rain 0% with 19% cloud cover and wind 4 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, November 11, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 84

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 0% with 22% cloud cover and wind 2 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, November 12, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 52

Chance of rain 0% with 38% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, November 13, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 83

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 4% with 72% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, November 14, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 78

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 25% with 70% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, November 15, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 76

Overnight low 51

Chance of rain 2% with 13% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, November 16, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 78

Overnight low 51

Chance of rain 1% with 11% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, November 17, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 80

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 0% with 1% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, November 18, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 81

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 1% with 8% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, November 19, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 81

Overnight low 48

Chance of rain 0% with 0% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, November 20, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 70

Overnight low 42

Chance of rain 0% with 0% cloud cover and wind 14 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, November 21, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 73

Overnight low 45

Chance of rain 0% with 0% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, November 22, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 78

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 0% with 0% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, November 23, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 78

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 25% with 51% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, November 24, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 80

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 56% with 38% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, November 25, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 81

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 2% with 37% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, November 26, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 79

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 3% with 76% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, November 27, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 77

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 1% with 12% cloud cover and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, November 28, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 80

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 25% with 41% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, November 29, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 3% with 46% cloud cover and wind 8 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, November 30, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 25% with 62% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, December 1, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 14% with 77% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, December 2, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 76

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 14% with 17% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, December 3, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 77

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 9% with 22% cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, December 4, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 82

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 4% with 26% cloud cover and wind 10 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, December 5, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 83

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 42% with 92% cloud cover and wind 9 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, December 6, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 81

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 60% with 87% cloud cover and wind 14 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, December 7, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 79

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 0% with 40% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, December 8, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 75

Overnight low 52

Chance of rain 0% with 76% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, December 9, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 63

Overnight low 48

Chance of rain 60% with 61% cloud cover and wind 16 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, December 10, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 71

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 2% with 42% cloud cover and wind 15 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, December 11, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 76

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 55% with 26% cloud cover and wind 11 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, December 12, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 83

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 12% with 41% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, December 13, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 84

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 25% with 48% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, December 14, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 81

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 9% with 36% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, December 15, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 76

Overnight low 52

Chance of rain 25% with 59% cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, December 16, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 79

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 2% with 32% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, December 17, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 3% with 21% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, December 18, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 61% with 44% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, December 19, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 84

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 44% with 63% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, December 20, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 74

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 25% with 91% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, December 21, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 72

Overnight low 54

Chance of rain 4% with 69% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, December 22, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 77

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 0% with 46% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, December 23, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 79

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 13% with 31% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, December 24, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 81

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 25% with 30% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, December 25, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 81

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 25% with 35% cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, December 26, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 82

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 60% with 72% cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, December 27, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 82

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 12% with 30% cloud cover and wind 4MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, December 28, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 82

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 4% with 73% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, December 29, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 80

Overnight low 47

Chance of rain 17% with 52% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, December 30, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 63

Overnight low 38

Chance of rain 0% with 40% cloud cover and wind 16MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, December 31, 2016

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 75

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 1% with 77% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, January 1, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 82

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 1% with 32% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, January 2, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 83

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 40% with 53% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, January 3, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 83

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 55% with 54% cloud cover and wind 4MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, January 4, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 77

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 35% with 70% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, January 5, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 76

Overnight low 50

Chance of rain 1% with 29% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Is there ever a "bad" day to go fishing at the Fort ?


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, January 6, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 79

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 1% with 55% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Is there ever a "bad" day to go fishing at the Fort ?


No!


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, January 7, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 62

Overnight low 30

Chance of rain 70% with 87% cloud cover and wind 16MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, January 8, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 57

Overnight low 32

Chance of rain 0% with 24% cloud cover and wind 13MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, January 9, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 63

Overnight low 41

Chance of rain 0% with 30% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, January 10, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 71

Overnight low 48

Chance of rain 3% with 44% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

Born 2 Fish at The Fort today.


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, January 11, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 75

Overnight low 51

Chance of rain 6% with 46% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

and today


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, January 12, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 79

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 2% with 19% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, January 13, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 77

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 41% with 25% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, January 14, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "Excellent"

High of 78

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 2% with 76% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, January 15, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 77

Overnight low 51

Chance of rain 1% with 49% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, January 16, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 78

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 1% with 51% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, January 17, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 82

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 0% with 41% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, January 18, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 82

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 1% with 26% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, January 19, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 81

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 5% with 24% cloud cover and wind 4MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, January 20, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 82

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 10% with 28% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, January 21, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 84

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 7% with 82% cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, January 22, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 83

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 65% with 75% cloud cover and wind 17MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, January 23, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 69

Overnight low 50

Chance of rain 50% with 44% cloud cover and wind 17MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, January 24, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 74

Overnight low 48

Chance of rain 0% with 0% cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, January 25, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 82

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 0% with 22% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, January 26, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 82

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 40% with 83% cloud cover and wind 14MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, January 28, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 63

Overnight low 47

Chance of rain 4% with 58% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, January 29, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 60

Overnight low 45

Chance of rain 65% with 75% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, January 30, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 64

Overnight low 38

Chance of rain 0% with 13% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, January 31, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 71

Overnight low 43

Chance of rain 0% with 11% cloud cover and wind 2MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, February 1, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 75

Overnight low 46

Chance of rain 0% with 15% cloud cover and wind 2MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, February 2, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 76

Overnight low 52

Chance of rain 5% with 20% cloud cover and wind 2MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, February 3, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 78

Overnight low 50

Chance of rain 2% with 25% cloud cover and wind 4MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, February 4, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 75

Overnight low 49

Chance of rain 2% with 31% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, February 5, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 77

Overnight low 49

Chance of rain 1% with 48% cloud cover and wind 4MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, February 6, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 77

Overnight low 52

Chance of rain 2% with 49% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, February 7, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 80

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 56% with 40% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, February 8, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 80

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 59% with 78% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, February 9, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 82

Overnight low 44

Chance of rain 25% with 63% cloud cover and wind 15MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, February 10, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 74

Overnight low 48

Chance of rain 0% with 0% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, February 11, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 82

Overnight low 52

Chance of rain 0% with 0% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, February 12, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 83

Overnight low 54

Chance of rain 0% with 1% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, February 13, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 78

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 42% with 46% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, February 14, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 81

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 40% with 65% cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, February 15, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 80

Overnight low 48

Chance of rain 55% with 82% cloud cover and wind 12 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, February 16, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 74

Overnight low 44

Chance of rain 0% with 28% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, February 17, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 79

Overnight low 52

Chance of rain 0% with 33% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, February 18, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 77

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 62% with 82% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, February 19, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 81

Overnight low 52

Chance of rain 25% with 42% cloud cover and wind 5 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, February 20, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 81

Overnight low 54

Chance of rain 0% with 29% cloud cover and wind 6 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, February 21, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 83

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 1% with 70% cloud cover and wind 7 MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, February 22, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 71

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 75% with 92% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, February 23, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 76

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 41% with 61% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, February 24, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 83

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 1% with 51% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Let me know if you need any recon, we get there on the 1st.


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, February 25, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 81

Overnight low 52

Chance of rain 25% with 39% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, February 26, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 79

Overnight low 51

Chance of rain 0% with 1% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, February 28, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 83

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 25% with 42% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, March 1, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 87

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 1% with 27% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, March 2, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 84

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 40% with 56% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, March 3, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 83

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 0% with 60% cloud cover and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, March 4, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 73

Overnight low 47

Chance of rain 1% with 17% cloud cover and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, March 5, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 72

Overnight low 49

Chance of rain 8% with 70% cloud cover and wind 14MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, March 6, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 71

Overnight low 52

Chance of rain 17% with 81% cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, March 7, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 79

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 7% with 66% cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, March 8, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 82

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 40% with 79% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, March 9, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 40% with 29% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, March 10, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 86

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 1% with 31% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, March 11, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 83

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 1% with 47% cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, March 12, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 79

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 42% with 98% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, March 13, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 76

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 66% with 90% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, March 14, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 71

Overnight low 45

Chance of rain 0% with 63% cloud cover and wind 17MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, March 15, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 64

Overnight low 38

Chance of rain 0% with 0% cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, March 16, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 66

Overnight low 41

Chance of rain 0% with 0% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## Jim Harper

Is it catch and release only?


----------



## 2goofycampers

Jim Harper said:


> Is it catch and release only?


Yes. Catch...Pic...Release.


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, March 17, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 73

Overnight low 47

Chance of rain 0% with 4% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, March 18, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 79

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 0% with 1% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, March 19, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 80

Overnight low 47

Chance of rain 0% with 7% cloud cover and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, March 20, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 76

Overnight low 50

Chance of rain 0% with 11% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, March 21, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 84

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 1% with 0% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, March 22, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 87

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 4% with 14% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, March 23, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 75

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 25% with 43% cloud cover and wind 14MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, March 24, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 77

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 2% with 65% cloud cover and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, March 25, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 81

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 1% with 43% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, March 26, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 83

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 2% with 25% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, March 27, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 84

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 2% with 37% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, March 28, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 87

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 25% with 22% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, March 29, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 25% with 18% cloud cover and wind 4MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, March 30, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 5% with 35% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, March 31, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 85

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 55% with 76% cloud cover and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, April 1, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 91

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 0% with 25% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, April 2, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 94

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 9% with 24% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, April 3, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 89

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 58% with 45% cloud cover and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, April 4, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 93

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 25% with 64% cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, April 5, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 94

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 25% with 45% cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, April 6, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 82

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 50% with 31% cloud cover and wind 15MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, April 7, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 76

Overnight low 49

Chance of rain 0% with 1% cloud cover and wind 19MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, April 8, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 78

Overnight low 51

Chance of rain 0% with 0% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, April 9, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 83

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 0% with 0% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, April 10, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 84

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 1% with 26% cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, April 11, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 84

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 0% with 36% cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## bama_ed

2goofycampers said:


> *Tuesday, April 11, 2017
> 
> The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"
> 
> High of 84
> 
> Overnight low 58
> 
> Chance of rain 0% with 36% cloud cover and wind 9MPH
> 
> Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*



A nice day to fish and it sounds like a beautiful day in  general.

Bama Ed


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, April 12, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 85

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 0% with 41% cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, April 13, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 83

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 3% with 38% cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, April 14, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 84

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 25% with 39% cloud cover and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, April 15, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 0% with 45% cloud cover and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, April 16, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 1% with 26% cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, April 17, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 1% with 20% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, April 18, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 87

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 2% with 46% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, April 19, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 87

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 3% with 27% cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, April 20, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 87

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 1% with 19% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, April 21, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 87

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 0% with 6% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, April 22, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 3% with 42% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, April 23, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 89

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 41% with 45% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, April 24, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 84

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 40% with 38% cloud cover and wind 13MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, April 25, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 86

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 0% with 7% cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, April 26, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 89

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 0% with 19% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, April 27, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 98

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 15% with 12% cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, April 28, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 95

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 25% with 40% cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, April 29, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 94

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 0% with 26%cloud cover and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, April 30, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 2% with 67%cloud cover and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, May 1, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 7% with 71%cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, May 2, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 85

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 55% with 66%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, May 3, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 89

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 0% with 39%cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, May 4, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 91

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 40% with 39%cloud cover and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, May 5, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 79

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 55% with 54%cloud cover and wind 15MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, May 6, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 80

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 0% with 0%cloud cover and wind 17MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, May 7, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 80

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 0% with 0%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, May 8, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 91

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 0% with 0%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, May 9, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 92

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 1% with 1%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, May 10, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 97

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 1% with 1%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, May 11, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 98

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 0% with 22%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, May 12, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 94

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 0% with 43%cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, May 13, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 88

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 43% with 63%cloud cover and wind 14MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, May 14, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 88

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 40% with 44%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, May 15, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 25% with 23%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, May 16, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 0% with 13%cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, May 17, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 91

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 1% with 29%cloud cover and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, May 18, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 0% with 27%cloud cover and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, May 19, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 91

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 42% with 45%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, May 20, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 25% with 66%cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, May 21, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 91

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 41% with 69%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, May 22, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 55% with 69%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, May 23, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 88

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 43% with 44%cloud cover and wind 14MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, May 24, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 60% with 90%cloud cover and wind 15MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, May 25, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 40% with 46%cloud cover and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, May 26, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 91

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 0% with 0%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, May 27, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 95

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 0% with 0%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, May 28, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 95

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 0% with 29%cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, May 29, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 97

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 8% with 77%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, May 30, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 92

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 60% with 45%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, May 31, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 91

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 75% with 53%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, June 1, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 91

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 59% with 56%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, June 2, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 82

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 77% with 90%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, June 3, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 84

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 58% with 90%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, June 4, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 83

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 66% with 70%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, June 5, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 84

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 63% with 90%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, June 6, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 83

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 60% with 90%cloud cover and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, June 7, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 82

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 65% with 92%cloud cover and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, June 8, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 85

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 62% with 62%cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, June 9, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 51% with 55%cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, June 10, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 87

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 54% with 67%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, June 11, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 60% with 90%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, June 12, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 86

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 60% with 70%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, June 13, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 85

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 67% with 70%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, June 14, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 88

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 55% with 70%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, June 15, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 68% with 67%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, June 16, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 86

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 64% with 65%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, June 17, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 89

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 51% with 51%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, June 18, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 54% with 73%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, June 19, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 84

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 68% with 67%cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, June 20, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 89

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% with 70%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, June 21, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 61% with 70%cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, June 22, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 91

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 55% with 70%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, June 23, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 91

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 3% with 45%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, June 24, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 41% with 28%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, June 25, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 47% with 45%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, June 26, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 88

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 62% with 43%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, June 27, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 87

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 69% with 67%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, June 28, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 88

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 59% with 86%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, June 29, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 60% with 40%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, June 30, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 62% with 40%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, July 1, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 45% with 44%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, July 2, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 52% with 70%cloud cover and wind 4MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, July 4, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 93

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 53% with 55%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, July 5, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 93

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 51% with 48%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, July 6, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 93

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 4% with 32%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, July 7, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 94

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% with 54%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, July 8, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 55% with 45%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, July 9, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 51% with 65%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, July 10, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 53% with 45%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, July 11, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 91

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 41% with 41%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, July 12, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40% with 65%cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, July 13, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 55% with 70%cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, July 14, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 91

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 40% with 70%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, July 15, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 25% with 51%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, July 16, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 93

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 51% with 29%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, July 17, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 93

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 58% with 68%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, July 18, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 55% with 65%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, July 19, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 55% with 55%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, July 20, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 92

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 55% with 60%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, July 21, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 92

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 54% with 85%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, July 22, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 55% with 70%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, July 23, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 87

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 55% with 69%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, July 24, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 56% with 70%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, July 25, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 94

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 11% with 62%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, July 26, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 95

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 25% with 48%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, July 27, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 93

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 43% with 43%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, July 28, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 93

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 55% with 63%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, July 29, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 91

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 55% with 57%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, July 30, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 84

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 68% with 87%cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, July 31, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 84

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 75% with 91%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, August 1, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 91

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 41% with 45%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, August 2, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 87

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 55% with 70%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, August 3, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 56% with 84%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, August 4, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 93

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 12% with 39%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, August 5, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 51% with 58%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, August 8, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 51% with 40%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, August 9, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 51% with 52%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, August 10, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40% with 52%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, August 11, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 60% with 67%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, August 12, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 88

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 61% with 70%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, August 13, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 62% with 70%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, August 14, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 67% with 70%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, August 15, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 92

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 50% with 43%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, August 16, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 93

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 59% with 64%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, August 17, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 42% with 45%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, August 18, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 57% with 43%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, August 19, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 94

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40% with 41%cloud cover and wind 4MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, August 20, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 91

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 67% with 97%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, August 21, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 51% with 70%cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, August 22, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 93

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 43% with 21%cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, August 23, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 44% with 44%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, August 24, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 70% with 70%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, August 25, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 87

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 67% with 81%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, August 26, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 86

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 57% with 90%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, August 27, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 86

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 67% with 99%cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, August 28, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 84

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 55% with 94%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, August 29, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 87

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 64% with 70%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, August 30, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 93

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 25% with 19%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, August 31, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 94

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 40% with 30%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, September 1, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 92

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 60% with 38%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, September 2, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 87

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 62% with 70%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, September 3, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 88

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% with 45%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, September 4, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 50% with 63%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, September 5, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 42% with 64%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, September 6, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 89

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 56% with 70%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, September 7, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 52% with 40%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, September 8, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 89

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 65% with 63%cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, September 9, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 87

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 60% with 91%cloud cover and wind 14MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, September 10, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 80

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 87% with 99%cloud cover and wind 45MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*

Denise


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, September 11, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 84

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 50% with 84%cloud cover and wind 22MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, September 12, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 40% with 29%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, September 13, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 6% with 48%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, September 14, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 88

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 60% with 45%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, September 15, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 88

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 65% with 63%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## tiggerdad

You know, with all the freaking out over when the fort will reopen and current reservations I suddenly realized that the poor fish are probably more confused than anyone.

They've been showing up for work for a week now and nobody has been there.


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, September 17, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 6% with 29%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, September 18, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 88

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 47% with 25%cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, September 19, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 5% with 29%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, September 20, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 91

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 7% with 27%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, September 21, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 25% with 41%cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, September 22, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 87

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 55% with 42%cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, September 23, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 84

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 67% with 65%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, September 24, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 88

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 40% with 42%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, September 25, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 91

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 25% with 40%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, September 26, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 9% with 10%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, September 27, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 25% with 9%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, September 28, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 25% with 22%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, September 29, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 89

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 62% with 81%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, September 30, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 57% with 95%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, October 1, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 85

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 62% with 75%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, October 2, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 83

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 25% with 77%cloud cover and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, October 3, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 55% with 58%cloud cover and wind 15MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, October 4, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 84

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 56% with 54%cloud cover and wind 14MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, October 5, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 80

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 60% with 93%cloud cover and wind 14MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, October 6, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 89

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 56% with 67%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, October 7, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 65% with 75%cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, October 8, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 46% with 70%cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, October 9,2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 91

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 60% with 67%cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, October 10, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 40% with 44%cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, October 11, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 89

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 25% with 52%cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, October 12, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 2% with 42%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, October 13, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 87

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 55% with 52%cloud cover and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, October 14, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 55% with 52%cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, October 15, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 88

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 59% with 51%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, October 16, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 88

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 55% with 43%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, October 17, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 80

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 60% with 90%cloud cover and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, October 18, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 83

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 40% with 42%cloud cover and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, October 19, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 41% with 45%cloud cover and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, October 20, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 87

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 0% with 42%cloud cover and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, October 21, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 86

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 1% with 45%cloud cover and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, October 22, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 87

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 40% with 66%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, October 23, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 83

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 60% with 70%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, October 24, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 83

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 25% with 76%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, October 25, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 73

Overnight low 51

Chance of rain 0% with 7%cloud cover and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, October 26, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 75

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 0% with 0%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, October 27, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 79

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 0% with 38%cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, October 28, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 81

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 60% with 74%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, October 29, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 71

Overnight low 46

Chance of rain 0% with 20%cloud cover and wind 14MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, October 30, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 70

Overnight low 49

Chance of rain 0% with 0%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, October 31, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 77

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 0% with 12%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, November 1, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be"GOOD"

High of 79

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 25% with 85%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, November 2, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 82

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 25% with 46%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, November 3, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 83

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 25% with 39%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, November 4, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 83

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 6% with 26%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, November 5, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 83

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 56% with 44%cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, November 6, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 84

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 40% with 58%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, November 7, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 85

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 4% with 31%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, November 8, 2017*

*The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 86

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 5% with 25%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, November 9, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 84

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 15% with 69%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, November 10, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 77

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 4% with 71%cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, November 11, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 80

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 42% with 45%cloud cover and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, November 12, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 78

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 55% with 75%cloud cover and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, November 13, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 81

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 16% with 36%cloud cover and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, November 14, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 78

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 40% with 68%cloud cover and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, November 15, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 78

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 7% with 39%cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, November 16, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 76

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 3% with 44%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, November 17, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 78

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 1% with 19%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, November 18, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 80

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 1% with 12%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, November 19, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 76

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 0% with 43%cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Now youre starting to get into my kind of weather down there. Gonna be a long winter with no trips to the Fort planned.


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, November 21, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 75

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 40% with 88%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, November 22, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 78

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 8% with 45%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, November 23, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 74

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 64% with 94%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, November 24, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 69

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 54% with 91%cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, November 25, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 74

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 0% with 25%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, November 26, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 76

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 1% with 41%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, November 27, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 77

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 4% with 10%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, November 29, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 80

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 25% with 38%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, November 30, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 80

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 25% with 31%cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, December 1, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 80

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 3% with 39%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, December 2, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 81

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 6% with 31%cloud cover and wind 4MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, December 3, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 79

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 9% with 38%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, December 4, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 79

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 25% with 46%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, December 5, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 82

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 3% with 29%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, December 6, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 83

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 11% with 32%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, December 7, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 76

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 25% with 96%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, December 8, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 82

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 50% with 50%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, December 9, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 59

Overnight low 37

Chance of rain 50% with 82%cloud cover and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, December 10, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 59

Overnight low 35

Chance of rain 0% with 0%cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

Monday, December 11, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 64

Overnight low 40

Chance of rain 0% with 0%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, December 12, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 73

Overnight low 38

Chance of rain 1% with 27%cloud cover and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, December 13, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 64

Overnight low 41

Chance of rain 0% with 11%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, December 14, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 72

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 25% with 58%cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, December 15, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 75

Overnight low 51

Chance of rain 16% with 75%cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, December 16, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 74

Overnight low 54

Chance of rain 7% with 29%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, December 17, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 81

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 2% with 27%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, December 18, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 83

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 5% with 46%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, December 19, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 83

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 2% with 45%cloud cover and wind 4MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, December 20, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 83

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 1% with 41%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, December 21, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 81

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 54% with 53%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, December 22, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 82

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 0% with 36%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*

Denise


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, December 23, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 82

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 25% with 95%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, December 24, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 81

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 1% with 44%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, December 25, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 71

Overnight low 52

Chance of rain 2% with 38%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, December 26, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 75

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 11% with 45%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, December 27, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 79

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 25% with 61%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, December 28, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 72

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 25% with 46%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, December 29, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 64

Overnight low 50

Chance of rain 25% with 93%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, December 30, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"
High of 68

Overnight low 44

Chance of rain 0% with 11%cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*

Denise


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, December 31, 2017

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"
High of 69

Overnight low 52

Chance of rain 10% with 14%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, January 1, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 57

Overnight low 42

Chance of rain 65% with 92%cloud cover and wind 13MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, January 2, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 55

Overnight low 45

Chance of rain 25% with 95%cloud cover and wind 17MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, January 3, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 49

Overnight low 29

Chance of rain 74% with 87%cloud cover and wind 14MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, January 4, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 53

Overnight low 30

Chance of rain 0% with 0%cloud cover and wind 14MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, January 5, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 54

Overnight low 34

Chance of rain 0% with 39%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, January 6, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 58

Overnight low 37

Chance of rain 0% with 13%cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, January 7, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 64

Overnight low 49

Chance of rain 2% with 37%cloud cover and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, January 8, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 72

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 42% with 46%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, January 9, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 74

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 64% with 85%cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, January 10, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 76

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 70% with 87%cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, January 11, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 78

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 25% with 44%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, January 12, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 78

Overnight low 49

Chance of rain 56% with 91%cloud cover and wind 13MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, January 13, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 64

Overnight low 38

Chance of rain 0% with 50%cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, January 14, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 63

Overnight low 42

Chance of rain 0% with 77%cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, January 15, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 66

Overnight low 46

Chance of rain 0% with 26%cloud cover and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, January 16, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 70

Overnight low 46

Chance of rain 0% with 25%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, January 17, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 68

Overnight low 29

Chance of rain 3% with 46%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, January 18, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 56

Overnight low 34

Chance of rain 0% with 13%cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, January 19, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 65

Overnight low 44

Chance of rain 0% with 16%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, January 20, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 71

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 55% with 70%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, January 21, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 75

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 18% with 76%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*

Denise


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, January 22, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 81

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 5% with 47%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, January 23, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 77

Overnight low 51

Chance of rain 60% with 88%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, January 24, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 73

Overnight low 48

Chance of rain 0% with 47%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, January 25, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 70

Overnight low 51

Chance of rain 0% with 59%cloud cover and wind 13MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, January 26, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 71

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 2% with 70%cloud cover and wind 13MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, January 27, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 75

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 9% with 70%cloud cover and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, January 28, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 76

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 75% with 95%cloud cover and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, January 29, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 75

Overnight low 46

Chance of rain 55% with 97%cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, January 30, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 65

Overnight low 39

Chance of rain 0% with 10%cloud cover and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, January 31, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 69

Overnight low 47

Chance of rain 0% with 19%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, February 1, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 76

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 3% with 40%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, February 2, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 74

Overnight low 50

Chance of rain 55% with 62%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, February 3, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 69

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 25% with 79%cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, February 4, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 78

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 64% with 65%cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, February 5, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 75

Overnight low 52

Chance of rain 0% with 53%cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, February 6, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 80

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 2% with 27%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, February 7, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 83

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 10% with 46%cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, February 8, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 79

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 40% with 90%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, February 9, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 82

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 40% with 70%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, February 10, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 85

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 5% with 47%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, February 11, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 87

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 55% with 70%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, February 12, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 40% with 93%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, February 13, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 82

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 25% with 87%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, February 14, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 80

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 18% with 63%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, February 15, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 82

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 25% with 69%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, February 16, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 86

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 4% with 24%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, February 17, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 1% with 18%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, February 18, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 1% with 30%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, February 19, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 1% with 28%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, February 20, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 87

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 25% with 41%cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, February 21, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 87

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 1% with 34%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, February 22, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 2% with 32%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, February 23, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 84

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 25% with 23%cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, February 24, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 2% with 26%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, February 25, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 25% with 38%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, February 26, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 4% with 47%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, February 27, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 81

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 25% with 71%cloud cover and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, February 28, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 84

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 16% with 31%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, March 1, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 87

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 5% with 68%cloud cover and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, March 2, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 80

Overnight low 50

Chance of rain 2% with 39%cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, March 3, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 75

Overnight low 46

Chance of rain 0% with 0%cloud cover and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, March 4, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be"FAIR"

High of 74

Overnight low 45

Chance of rain 0% with 0%cloud cover and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, March 5, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be"FAIR"

High of 77

Overnight low 51

Chance of rain 1% with 24%cloud cover and wind 4MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, March 6, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be"EXCELLENT"

High of 82

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 1% with 27%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, March 7, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 74

Overnight low 43

Chance of rain 0% with 53%cloud cover and wind 14MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, March 8, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 66

Overnight low 40

Chance of rain 0% with 25%cloud cover and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## tiggerdad

Is there a net up along the canal behind the 300 loop?  It's my preferred place to fish but haven't been back since that tragedy at the Grand Floridian.


----------



## 2goofycampers

tiggerdad said:


> Is there a net up along the canal behind the 300 loop?  It's my preferred place to fish but haven't been back since that tragedy at the Grand Floridian.


To the best of our recollection there wasn't in Jan 2016 when we were there.
@Corgidad  might have some more up to date info.


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, March 9, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 70

Overnight low 44

Chance of rain 0% with 5%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## Corgidad

@tiggerdad yes the mesh fence is up along almost all of the waterways at the Fort including Bay Lake.


----------



## tiggerdad

Corgidad said:


> @tiggerdad yes the mesh fence is up along almost all of the waterways at the Fort including Bay Lake.



I'll scope it out Sunday morning.  Sunday is a down day so I'll let the girls while I fish, photograph, and scamper around the Fort.

Oh yeah, I still got some initials to look for...


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, March 10, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 77

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 25% with 45%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, March 11, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 81

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 40% with 80%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, March 12, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 72

Overnight low 43

Chance of rain 50% with 56%cloud cover and wind 15MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, March 13, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 70

Overnight low 43

Chance of rain 0% with 10%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, March 14, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 70

Overnight low 40

Chance of rain 0% with 0%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, March 15, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 73

Overnight low 42

Chance of rain 0% with 0%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, March 16, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 79

Overnight low 50

Chance of rain 0% with 8%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, March 17, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 0% with 26%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, March 18, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 86

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 11% with 7%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, March 19, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 25% with 60%cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, March 20, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 82

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 69% with 89%cloud cover and wind 17MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, March 21, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 71

Overnight low 45

Chance of rain 0% with 7%cloud cover and wind 15MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, March 22, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 70

Overnight low 43

Chance of rain 0% with 0%cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, March 23, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 74

Overnight low 47

Chance of rain 0% with 11%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, March 24, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 81

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 1% with 18%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, March 25, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 84

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 5% with 34%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, March 26, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 80

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 41% with 66%cloud cover and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, March 27, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 80

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 5% with 64%cloud cover and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, March 28, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 84

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 1% with 0%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, March 29, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 88

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 3% with 6%cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, March 30, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 7% with 57%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, March 31, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 76

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 55% with 84%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, April 1, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 83

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 55% with 55%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, April 2, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 86

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 40% with 66%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, April 3, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 87

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 14% with 27%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, April 4, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 87

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 41% with 30%cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, April 5, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 83

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 0% with 65%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, April 6, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 87

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 1% with 21%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, April 7, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 55% with 37%cloud cover and wind 14MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, April 8, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 79

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 41% with 96%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, April 9, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 87

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 44% with 44%cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, April 10, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 80

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 60% with 97%cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, April 11, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 77

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 0% with 14%cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, April 12, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 80

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 1% with 21%cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, April 13, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 86

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 1% with 16%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, April 14, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 89

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 0% with 28%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, April 15, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 86

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 66% with 70%cloud cover and wind 14MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, April 16, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 74

Overnight low 51

Chance of rain 0% with 6%cloud cover and wind 14MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, April 17, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 81

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 0% with 0%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, April 18, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 0% with 13%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, April 19, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 89

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 0% with 26%cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, April 20, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 25% with 27%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, April 21, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 82

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 63% with 69%cloud cover and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, April 22, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 81

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 55% with 95%cloud cover and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, April 23, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 83

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 73% with 82%cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, April 24, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 85

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 1% with 40%cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, April 25, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 83

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 25% with 24%cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, April 26, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 86

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 1% with 10%cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, April 27, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 85

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 25% with 52%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, April 28, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 86

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 0% with 5%cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, April 29, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 1% with 25%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, April 30, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 84

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 25% with 26%cloud cover and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, May 1, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 84

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 2% with 10%cloud cover and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, May 2, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 0% with 26%cloud cover and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, May 3, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 87

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 0% with 2%cloud cover and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, May 4, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 89

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 1% with 32%cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, May 5, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 87

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 55% with 82%cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, May 6, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 81

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 44% with 81%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, May 7, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 91

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 0% with 26%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, May 8, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 89

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 1% with 27%cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, May 9, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 89

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 0% with 15%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thursday, May 9, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 0% with 70%cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, May 11, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 94

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 0% with 70%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, May 12, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 7% with 70%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*

Denise


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, May 13, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 60% with 94%cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, May 14, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 77

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 85% with 99%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, May 15, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 84

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 60% with 94%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, May 16, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 83

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 70% with 83%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, May 17, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 81

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 60% with 85%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, May 18, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 84

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 65% with 70%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, May 19, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 82

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 55% with 94%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, May 20, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 77

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 60% with 99%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, May 21, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 81

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 65% with 91%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, May 22, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 82

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 46% with 70%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, May 24, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 88

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 62% with 73%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, May 25, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 84

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 64% with 97%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, May 26, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 83

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 55% with 94%cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, May 27, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 82

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 75% with 99%cloud cover and wind 21MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, May 28, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 87

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 60% with 70%cloud cover and wind 16MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, May 29, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 86

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 55% with 70%cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, May 30, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 83

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 57% with 94%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, May 31, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 88

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 42% with 70%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, June 1, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 88

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 57% with 67%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, June 2, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 25% with 45%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, June 3, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 91

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 25% with 45%cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, June 5, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 93

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 25% with 40%cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, June 6, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 84

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 60% with 71%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, June 7, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 86

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 60% with 79%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, June 8, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 89

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 65% with 75%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, June 9, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 44% with 56%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, June 10, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 91

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 40% with 50%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, June 11, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 91

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 4% with 70%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, June 12, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 91

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 55% with 66%cloud cover and wind 4MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, June 13, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 51% with 53%cloud cover and wind 4MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, June 14, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 49% with 67%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, June 15, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 90

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 54% with 39%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, June 16, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 48% with 68%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, June 17, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 41% with 45%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, June 18, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 45% with 83%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, June 19, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 94

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 5% with 28%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, June 20, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 41% with 45%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, June 21, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 89

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 44% with 65%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, June 22, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 89

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 59% with 70%cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, June 23, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 56% with 65%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, June 24, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 90

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 42% with 52%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, June 25, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 87

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 44% with 62%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, June 26, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 41% with 40%cloud cover and wind 4MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, June 27, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 89

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 45% with 70%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## Dawn Streeter

awesome thank you!!! I cant wait to try...


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, June 28, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 89

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 44% with 66%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## MonorailNate

2goofycampers said:


> *Thursday, June 28, 2018
> 
> The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"
> 
> High of 89
> 
> Overnight low 75
> 
> Chance of rain 44% with 66%cloud cover and wind 6MPH
> 
> Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


Went out with Gary this morning. Great time. Caught probably 15 largemouth, lost count, between 2  of us. Couple of 3 pounders. Highly recommend.


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, June 29, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40% with 66%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, June 30, 2018*
* 
The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 85

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 66% with 70%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, July 1, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 60% with 70%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, July 2, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 56% with 64%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, July 3, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 40% with 54%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, July 4, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 59% with 70%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, July 5, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 51% with 82%cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, July 6, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 86

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 60% with 70%cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, July 7, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 70% with 68% cloud cover and wind 4MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, July 8. 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 42% with 44% cloud cover and wind 4MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, July 9, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 88

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 58% with 65% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, July 10, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 91

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 25% with 44% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, July 11, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 91

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 25% with 42% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, July 12, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 93

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 52% with 38% cloud cover and wind 4MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, July 13, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 93

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 40% with 56% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, July 14, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 41% with 85% cloud cover and wind 4MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, July 15, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40% with 48% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, July 16, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 52% with 67% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, July 17, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 42% with 66% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, July 18, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 89

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 45% with 85% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, July 19, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 88

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 55% with 89% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, July 20, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 88

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 40% with 70% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, July 21, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 78

Chance of rain 65% with 90% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, July 22, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 92

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 57% with 65% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, July 23, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 87

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 61% with 84% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, July 24, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 85

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 65% with 95% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, July 25, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 87

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 60% with 70% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, July 26, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 60% with 68% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, July 27, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 73% with 43% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, July 28, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 89

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 64% with 70% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, July 29, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 89

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 45% with 69% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, July 30, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 87

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 66% with 67% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, July 31, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 88

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 60% with 45% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, August 1, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 68% with 66% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, August 2, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 89

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 57% with 76% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, August 3, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 42% with 67% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, August 4, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 25% with 26% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, August 5, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 51% with 36% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, August 6, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 91

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 25% with 38% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, August 7, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 42% with 38% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, August 8, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 93

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% with 29% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, August 9, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 93

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 54% with 33% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, August 10, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 41% with 45% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, August 11, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 41% with 70% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, August 12, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 57% with 66% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, August 13, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 89

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 45% with 70% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, August 14, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 44% with 62% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, August 15, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 43% with 34% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, August 16, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 43% with 45% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, August 17, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 93

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 25% with 40% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, August 18, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 94

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 3% with 76% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, August 19, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 45% with 54% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, August 20, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 45% with 41% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, August 21, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 42% with 45% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, August 22, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 52% with 70% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, August 23, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 42% with 54% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, August 24, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 41% with 68% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, August 25, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 89

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% with 70% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## GravityGirl981

IT seems to be raining a lot in the past week and also coming up this week. I am going to be visiting wdw next weekend. Is it raining everyday and I if so, is it raining around a certain time each day, what time? 

I used to live near Tampa and during the summer it would rain about 4 pm every day. 

Thank you!


----------



## 2goofycampers

GravityGirl981 said:


> IT seems to be raining a lot in the past week and also coming up this week. I am going to be visiting wdw next weekend. Is it raining everyday and I if so, is it raining around a certain time each day, what time?
> 
> I used to live near Tampa and during the summer it would rain about 4 pm every day.
> 
> Thank you!


Welcome GravityGirl!!!
I looked through some hourly forecasts and it did seem to mostly rain about that time. It could rain at anytime however. Bring a poncho and hope the rain thins the crowds for you.


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, August 26, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 89

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 42% with 70% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, August 27, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 44% with 63% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, August 28, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 89

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 42% with 44% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, August 29, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 88

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 56% with 70% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, August 30, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 87

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 54% with 69% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, August 31, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 52% with 65% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, September 1, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 89

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 59% with 56% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, September 2, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 58% with 63% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, September 3, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 86

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 65% with 77% cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, September 4, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 89

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 56% with 90% cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, September 5, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% with 70% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, September 6, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 88

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 57% with 57% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, September 7, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 87

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 54% with 70% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, September 8, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 54% with 51% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, September 9, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 58% with 63% cloud cover and wind 4MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, September 10, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 89

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% with 67% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, September 11, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 41% with 43% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, September 12, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 25% with 40% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, September 13, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 43% with 41% cloud cover and wind 4MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, September 14, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 93

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 25% with 41% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, September 15, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 93

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 61% with 76% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, September 16, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 43% with 25% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, September 17, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 93

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 40% with 43% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, September 18, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40% with 45% cloud cover and wind 4MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, September 19, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 93

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40% with 30% cloud cover and wind 4MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, September 20, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 93

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 56% with 37% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, September 21, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 89

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 25% with 48% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, September 22, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 89

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 55% with 57% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, September 23, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 43% with 69% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, September 24, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 89

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 57% with 38% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, September 25, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40% with 39% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, September 26, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 93

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 55% with 40% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, September 27, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 46% with 45% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, September 28, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 93

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 25% with 25% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, September 29, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 5% with 50% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, September 30, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 4% with 27% cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, October 1, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40% with 44% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, October 2, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 41% with 46% cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, October 3, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 89

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 40% with 37% cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, October 4, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 25% with 48% cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, October 5, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 90

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 57% with 39% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, October 6, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 88

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 40% with 34% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, October 7, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 40% with 41% cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, October 8, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 87

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 55% with 64% cloud cover and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, October 9, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 65% with 70% cloud cover and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, October 10, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 88

Overnight low 78

Chance of rain 60% with 70% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, October 11, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 41% with 70% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, October 12, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 1% with 25% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, October 13, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 1% with 48% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, October 14, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 55% with 35% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, October 15, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 25% with 31% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, October 16, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 93

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 25% with 28% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, October 17, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 25% with 22% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, October 18, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 91

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 25% with 19% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, October 19, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 89

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 55% with 41% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, October 20, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 25% with 52% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, October 21, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 81

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 17% with 31% cloud cover and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, October 22, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 83

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 1% with 47% cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, October 23, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 84

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 25% with 44% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, October 24, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 83

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 46% with 70% cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, October 25, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 83

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 41% with 64% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, October 26, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 87

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 55% with 96% cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, October 27, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 77

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 7% with 38% cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, October 28, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 77

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 0% with 0% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, October 29, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 1% with 14% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, October 31, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 84

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 0% with 15% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, November 1, 2018 

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 86

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 25% with 61% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, November 2, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 83

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 60% with 65% cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, November 3, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 74

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 3% with 45% cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, November 4, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 81

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 60% with 89% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, November 5, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 84

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 25% with 70% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, November 6, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 86

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 10% with 43% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, November 7, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 86

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 10% with 43% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, November 8, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 86

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 55% with 66% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, November 9, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 86

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 25% with 50% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, November 10, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 80

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 25% with 44% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, November 11, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 81

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 25% with 73% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, November 12, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 25% with 70% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, November 13, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 87

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 40% with 53% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, November 14, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 86

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 55% with 64% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, November 16, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 68

Overnight low 47

Chance of rain 0% with 2% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, November 17, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 77

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 0% with 4% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, November 18, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 81

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 0% with 75% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, November 19, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 79

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 25% with 46% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, November 20, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 76

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 65% with 76% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, November 21, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 76

Overnight low 54

Chance of rain 0% with 25% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, November 22, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 75

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 25% with 41% cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, November 23, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 77

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 25% with 54% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, November 24, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 80

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 55% with 80% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, November 25, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 81

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 1% with 43% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, November 26, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 81

Overnight low 54

Chance of rain 40% with 83% cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, November 27, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 64

Overnight low 37

Chance of rain 0% with 28% cloud cover and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, November 28, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 60

Overnight low 40

Chance of rain 0% with 9% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, November 29, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 67

Overnight low 48

Chance of rain 0% with 50% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, November 30, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 78

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 5% with 27% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, December 1, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 80

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 57% with 81% cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, December 2, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 85

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 48% with 69% cloud cover and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, December 3, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 83

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 62% with 76% cloud cover and wind 14MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, December 4, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 70

Overnight low 48

Chance of rain 55% with 90% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, December 5, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 63

Overnight low 40

Chance of rain 0% with 8% cloud cover and wind 14MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, December 6, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 70

Overnight low 49

Chance of rain 0% with 0% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, December 7, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 75

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 1% with 43% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, December 8, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 78

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 7% with 92% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, December 9, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 75

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 60% with 94% cloud cover and wind 13MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, December 10, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 62

Overnight low 40

Chance of rain 1% with 95% cloud cover and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, December 11, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 59

Overnight low 39

Chance of rain 0% with 22% cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, December 12, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 68

Overnight low 50

Chance of rain 0% with 23% cloud cover and wind 4MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, December 13, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 71

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 25% with 94% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, December 14, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 79

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 55% with 94% cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, December 16, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 70

Overnight low 47

Chance of rain 25% with 17% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, December 17, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 67

Overnight low 46

Chance of rain 0% with 67% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, December 18, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 71

Overnight low 47

Chance of rain 0% with 21% cloud cover and wind 4MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, December 19, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 75

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 73% with 69% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, December 20, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 75

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 70% with 95% cloud cover and wind 19MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

You might wanna skip today. I just watched the weather channel.


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, December 21, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 62

Overnight low 43

Chance of rain 65% with 39% cloud cover and wind 24MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, December 22, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 63

Overnight low 41

Chance of rain 0% with 20% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, December 23, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 68

Overnight low 45

Chance of rain 0% with 8% cloud cover and wind 4MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, December 24, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 71

Overnight low 50

Chance of rain 2% with 44% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, December 26, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 76

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 1% with 47% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, December 27, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 78

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 12% with 73% cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, December 29, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 82

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 7% with 46% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, December 30, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 83

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 25% with 45% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, December 31, 2018

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 82

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 1% with 24% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, January 1, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 82

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 25% with 47% cloud cover and wind 4MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, January 2, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 82

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 0% with 52% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, January 3, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 82

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 25% with 63% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

Friday, January 4, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 82

Overnight Low 57

Chance of rain 64%  with 70% cloud cover and wind 11mph


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, January 5, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 70

Overnight low 47

Chance of rain 0% with 22% cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, January 6, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 73

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 0% with 0% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, January 7, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 78

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 1% with 25% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, January 8, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 79

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 1% with 24% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, January 9, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 73

Overnight low 40

Chance of rain 0% with 71% cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, January 10, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 63

Overnight low 43

Chance of rain 0% with 26% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, January 11, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 70

Overnight low 52

Chance of rain 3% with 31% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, January 12, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 76

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 4% with 52% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, January 13, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 79

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 8% with 49% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, January 14, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 70

Overnight low 46

Chance of rain 0% with 22% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, January 15, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 65

Overnight low 43

Chance of rain 0% with 19% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, January 16, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 66

Overnight low 43

Chance of rain 0% with 40% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, January 17, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 73

Overnight low 48

Chance of rain 0% with 8% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, January 18, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 76

Overnight low 54

Chance of rain 0% with 35% cloud cover and wind 3MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, January 19, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 80

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 4% with 43% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, January 20, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 63

Overnight low 37

Chance of rain 25% with 64% cloud cover and wind 17MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, January 21, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 62

Overnight low 46

Chance of rain 0% with 0% cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, January 22, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 73

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 1% with 71% cloud cover and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, January 23, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 77

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 25% with 84% cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, January 24, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 72

Overnight low 43

Chance of rain 55% with 79% cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, January 25, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 63

Overnight low 42

Chance of rain 0% with 28% cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, January 26, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 64

Overnight low 49

Chance of rain 4% with 72% cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, January 27, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 57

Overnight low 48

Chance of rain 100% with 100% cloud cover and wind 14MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, January 28, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 60

Overnight low 42

Chance of rain 25% with 42% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, January 29, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 67

Overnight low 46

Chance of rain 3% with 48% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, January 30, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 59

Overnight low 44

Chance of rain 0% with 68% cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, January 31, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 61

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 25% with 66% cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, February 1, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 73

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 56% with 95% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, February 2, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 75

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 60% with 87% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, February 3, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 75

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 25% with 67% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, February 4, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 75

Overnight low 54

Chance of rain 7% with 50% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, February 5, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 77

Overnight low 54

Chance of rain 2% with 24% cloud cover and wind 4MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, February 6, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 81

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 3% with 31% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, February 7, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 82

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 2% with 52% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, February 8, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 82

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 3% with 48% cloud cover and wind 4MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, February 9, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 75*

*Overnight low 63

Chance of rain* 56*% with 75% cloud cover and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, February 10, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 78*

*Overnight low 60*

*Chance of rain 55% with 95% cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, February 11, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 82*

*Overnight low 65*

*Chance of rain 25% with 42% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, February 12, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 82*

*Overnight low 61*

*Chance of rain 71% with 67% cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, February 13, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 62*

*Overnight low 44*

*Chance of rain 70% with 95% cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, February 14, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 75*

*Overnight low 52*

*Chance of rain 0% with 16% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, February 15, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 79*

*Overnight low 54*

*Chance of rain 0% with 12% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, February 16, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 80*

*Overnight low 61*

*Chance of rain 13% with 67% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, February 17, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 85*

*Overnight low 65*

*Chance of rain 5% with 36% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, February 18, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 87*

*Overnight low 64*

*Chance of rain 40% with 29% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, February 19, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 82*

*Overnight low 66*

*Chance of rain 55% with 65% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, February 20, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 85*

*Overnight low 64*

*Chance of rain 8% with 41% cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, February 21, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 86*

*Overnight low 65*

*Chance of rain 25% with 51% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, February 22, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 87*

*Overnight low 67*

*Chance of rain 2% with 23% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, February 23, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 87*

*Overnight low 67*

*Chance of rain 25% with 40% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, February 24, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 86*

*Overnight low 60*

*Chance of rain 25% with 45% cloud cover and wind11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, February 25, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 76*

*Overnight low 59*

*Chance of rain 1% with 43% cloud cover and wind 13MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, February 26, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 74*

*Overnight low 64*

*Chance of rain 70% with 84% cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, February 27, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 78*

*Overnight low 64*

*Chance of rain 64% with 69% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, February 28, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 82*

*Overnight low 64*

*Chance of rain 5% with 39% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, March 1, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 83*

*Overnight low 60*

*Chance of rain 6% with 70% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, March 2, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 86*

*Overnight low 62*

*Chance of rain 4% with 71% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, March 3, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 86*

*Overnight low 66*

*Chance of rain 10% with 45% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, March 4, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 80*

*Overnight low 57*

*Chance of rain 55% with 81% cloud cover and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, March 5, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 64*

*Overnight low 41*

*Chance of rain 59% with 86% cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, March 6, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 64*

*Overnight low 41*

*Chance of rain 0% with 3% cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, March 7, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 73*

*Overnight low 51*

*Chance of rain 1% with 8% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, March 8, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 79*

*Overnight low 58*

*Chance of rain 4% with 32% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, March 10, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 86*

*Overnight low 64*

*Chance of rain 25% with 59% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, March 11, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 88*

*Overnight low 63*

*Chance of rain 8% with 45% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, March 12, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 78*

*Overnight low 61*

*Chance of rain 16% with 45% cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, March 13, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 80*

*Overnight low 61*

*Chance of rain 1% with 45% cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, March 14, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 84*

*Overnight low 62*

*Chance of rain 1% with 28% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, March 15, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 87*

*Overnight low 65*

*Chance of rain 3% with 28% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, March 16, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 80*

*Overnight low 61*

*Chance of rain 40% with 92% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, March 17, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 70*

*Overnight low 58*

*Chance of rain 59% with 94% cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, March 18, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 67*

*Overnight low 55*

*Chance of rain 55% with 94% cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, March 19, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 66*

*Overnight low 58*

*Chance of rain 65% with 95% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, March 20, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 73*

*Overnight low 53*

*Chance of rain 47% with 68% cloud cover and wind 14MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, March 21, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 76*

*Overnight low 48*

*Chance of rain 0% with 26% cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, March 22, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 78*

*Overnight low 49*

*Chance of rain 0% with 0% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, March 23, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 81*

*Overnight low 55*

*Chance of rain 0% with 11% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

81 and 55....... thats good livin right there !


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, March 24, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 82*

*Overnight low 57*

*Chance of rain 2% with 43% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, March 25, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 83*

*Overnight low 60*

*Chance of rain 5% with 25% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, March 26, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 82*

*Overnight low 57*

*Chance of rain 25% with 31% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, March 27, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 70*

*Overnight low 57*

*Chance of rain 62% with 58% cloud cover and wind 15MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, March 28, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 77*

*Overnight low 56*

*Chance of rain 1% with 22% cloud cover and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, March 29, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 79*

*Overnight low 57*

*Chance of rain 1% with 24% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, March 30, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 82*

*Overnight low 59*

*Chance of rain 3% with 42% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, March 31, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 86*

*Overnight low 63*

*Chance of rain 4% with 26% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, April 1, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 72*

*Overnight low 62*

*Chance of rain 57% with 96% cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, April 2, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 78*

*Overnight low 55*

*Chance of rain 57% with 55% cloud cover and wind 14MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, April 3, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 78*

*Overnight low 58*

*Chance of rain 0% with 24% cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, April 4, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 82*

*Overnight low 65*

*Chance of rain 10% with 48% cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, April 5, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 87*

*Overnight low 65*

*Chance of rain 55% with 79% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Wow, seems like April is dragging on forever, here it is the 45th of April


----------



## 2goofycampers

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Wow, seems like April is dragging on forever, here it is the 45th of April


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, April 6, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 87*

*Overnight low 66*

*Chance of rain 48% with 45% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, April 6, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 89*

*Overnight low 68*

*Chance of rain 7% with 69% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, April 8, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 87*

*Overnight low 70*

*Chance of rain 65% with 62% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, April 9, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 80*

*Overnight low 65*

*Chance of rain 70% with 94% cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, April 10, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 83*

*Overnight low 64*

*Chance of rain 47% with 48% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, April 11, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 88*

*Overnight low 68*

*Chance of rain 3% with 23% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, April 12, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90*

*Overnight low 69*

*Chance of rain 3% with 25% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, April 13, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 91*

*Overnight low 71*

*Chance of rain 4% with 65% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, April 14, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 91*

*Overnight low 65*

*Chance of rain 25% with 44% cloud cover and wind 13MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, April 15, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 84*

*Overnight low 57*

*Chance of rain 0% with 23% cloud cover and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, April 16, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 87*

*Overnight low 61*

*Chance of rain 0% with 0% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, April 17, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 86*

*Overnight low 64*

*Chance of rain 0% with 25% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, April 18, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 91*

*Overnight low 71*

*Chance of rain 40% with 26% cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Whew, too hot for us Doughy Northerners.


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, April 19, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 86*

*Overnight low 58*

*Chance of rain 67% with 85% cloud cover and wind 21MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, April 20, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 75*

*Overnight low 52*

*Chance of rain 40% with 27% cloud cover and wind 13MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, April 21, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 79*

*Overnight low 54*

*Chance of rain 0% with 0% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, April 22, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 85*

*Overnight low 57*

*Chance of rain 0% with 0% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, April 23, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 87*

*Overnight low 58*

*Chance of rain 0% with 15% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, April 24, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 88*

*Overnight low 63*

*Chance of rain 2% with 23% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, April 25, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 90*

*Overnight low 68*

*Chance of rain 4% with 45% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, April 26, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 83*

*Overnight low 61*

*Chance of rain 60% with 86% cloud cover and wind 13MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, April 27, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 87*

*Overnight low 63*

*Chance of rain 0% with 1% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, April 28, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 90*

*Overnight low 64*

*Chance of rain 3% with 22% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, April 29, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 89*

*Overnight low 67*

*Chance of rain 1% with 11% cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, April 30, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 90*

*Overnight low 69*

*Chance of rain 3% with 17% cloud cover and wind 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, May 1, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 88*

*Overnight low 70*

*Chance of rain 40% with 37% cloud cover and wind 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, May 2, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 83*

*Overnight low 71*

*Chance of rain 58% with 63% cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, May 3, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 85*

*Overnight low 68*

*Chance of rain 66% with 74% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, May 4, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 90*

*Overnight low 72*

*Chance of rain 56% with 55% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, May 5, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 85*

*Overnight low 71*

*Chance of rain 62% with 70% cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, May 6, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 88*

*Overnight low 66*

*Chance of rain 55% with 45% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, May 7, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90*

*Overnight low 69*

*Chance of rain 2% with 27% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, May 8, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 88*

*Overnight low 69*

*Chance of rain 25% with 26% cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, May 9, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 89*

*Overnight low 71*

*Chance of rain 41% with 48% cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, May 10, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 88*

*Overnight low 70*

*Chance of rain 47% with 45% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, May 11, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 91*

*Overnight low 72*

*Chance of rain 41% with 42% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, May 12, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 91*

*Overnight low 74*

*Chance of rain 25% with 33% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, May 13, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 86*

*Overnight low 72*

*Chance of rain 55% with 69% cloud cover and wind 14MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, May 14, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 84*

*Overnight low 65*

*Chance of rain 60% with 66% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, May 15, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 84*

*Overnight low 66*

*Chance of rain 29% with 35% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, May 16, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 86*

*Overnight low 64*

*Chance of rain 2% with 26% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, May 17, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 89*

*Overnight low 64*

*Chance of rain 1% with 15% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, May 18, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 89*

*Overnight low 67*

*Chance of rain 0% with 25% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, May 19, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 90*

*Overnight low 69*

*Chance of rain 40% with 31% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, May 20, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 91*

*Overnight low 70*

*Chance of rain 25% with 28% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, May 21, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 94*

*Overnight low 71*

*Chance of rain 1% with 8% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, May 22, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 93*

*Overnight low 69*

*Chance of rain 0% with 11% cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, May 23, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 91*

*Overnight low 68*

*Chance of rain 1% with 24% cloud cover and wind 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, May 24, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 92*

*Overnight low 67*

*Chance of rain 0% with 0% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, May 25, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 94*

*Overnight low 71*

*Chance of rain 1% with 11% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, May 27, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 98

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 1% with 14% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, May 28, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 98

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 0% with 24% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, May 29, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 98

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 0% with 11% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, May 30, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 98

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 1% with 18% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, May 31, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 96

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 6% with 28% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, June 2, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 40% with 35% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, June 3, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 94

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% with 27% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, June 4, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 95

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 51% with 37% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, June 5, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 93

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 46% with 39% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, June 6, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 51% with 45% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, June 7, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 89

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 55% with 74% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, June 8, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 88

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 67% with 67% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, June 9, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 75% with 70% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, June 10, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 86

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 52% with 86% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, June 11, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 89

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 56% with 70% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, June 12, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 87

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 56% with 48% cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, June 13, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 86

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 45% with 67% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, June 14, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 86

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 59% with 68% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, June 15, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 88

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 57% with 69% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, June 16, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 86

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 53% with 70% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, June 17, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 84

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 66% with 65% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, June 18, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 85

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 67% with 73% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, June 19, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 85

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 62% with 70% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, June 20, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 90

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40% with 65% cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, June 21, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 94

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 3% with 40% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, June 22, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 93

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 25% with 45% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, June 23, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 94

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 9% with 39% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, June 24, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 95

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 3% with 21% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, June 25, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 96

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 43% with 29% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, June 26, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 96

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40% with 70% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, June 27, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 7% with 46% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, June 28, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 43% with 49% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, June 29, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 86

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 44% with 77% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, June 30, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 65% with 78% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, July 1, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 94

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 12% with 42% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, July 2, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 96

Overnight low 78

Chance of rain 55% with 37% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, July 3, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 95

Overnight low 78

Chance of rain 56% with 41% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, July 4, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 94

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 58% with 70% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, July 5, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 93

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 55% with 54% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, July 6, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 72% with 70% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, July 7, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 86

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 53% with 46% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, July 8, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 87

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 65% with 68% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, July 9, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 87

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 61% with 90% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, July 10, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 90

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 55% with 90% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, July 11, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 46% with 71% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, July 12, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 89

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 57% with 69% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, July 13, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 11% with 70% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, July 14, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 94

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 24% with 39% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, July 15, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 94

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 25% with 40% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, July 16, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 93

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 54% with 47% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, July 21, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 52% with 62% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, July 22, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 51% with 54% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, July 23, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 89

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 63% with 62% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, July 24, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 87

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 65% with 68% cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, July 25, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 85

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 85% with 94% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, July 26, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 64% with 69% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, July 27, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 89

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 64% with 50% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, July 28, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 56% with 71% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, July 29, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 53% with 44% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, July 30, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 91

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 55% with 45% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, July 31, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 71% with 70% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, August 1, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 89

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 63% with 70% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, August 2, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 84

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 59% with 84% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, August 3, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 87

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 65% with 95% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, August 4, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 61% with 40% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, August 5, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 89

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 44% with 70% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, August 6, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 89

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 61% with 47% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, August 7, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 88

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 56% with 46% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, August 8, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 91

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 61% with 60% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, August 9, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 92

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 41% with 50% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, August 10, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 92

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 40% with 46% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, August 11, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 92

Overnight low 78

Chance of rain 53% with 63% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, August 12, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 53% with 70% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, August 13, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 90

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 67% with 68% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, August 14, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 55% with 73% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, August 15, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 88

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 64% with 70% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, August 16, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 87

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 60% with 98% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, August 17, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 89

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 59% with 94% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, August 18, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 60% with 46% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, August 19, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 92

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% with 69% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, August 20, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 56% with 60% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, August 21, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 25% with 51% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, August 22, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 55% with 41% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, August 23, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 90

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 44% with 39% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, August 24, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "GOOD"

High of 90

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 55% with 66% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, August 25, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "VERY GOOD"

High of 92

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 56% with 50% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, August 26, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 92

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 56% with 62% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, August 27, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "excellent"

High of 92

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 61% with 68% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, August 28, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 89

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 59% with 65% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, August 29, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 59% with 76% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, August 30, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "EXCELLENT"

High of 87

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 64% with 89% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, August 31, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 90

Overnight low 78

Chance of rain 60% with 54% cloud cover and wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, September 1, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 91

Overnight low 78

Chance of rain 67% with 68% cloud cover and wind 13MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, September 2, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 89

Overnight low 79

Chance of rain 70% with 98% cloud cover and wind 14MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, September 3, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "FAIR"

High of 87

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 70% with 98% cloud cover and wind 17MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, September 4, 2019

The fishing on Bay Lake is Suppose to be "POOR"

High of 86

Overnight low 80

Chance of rain 65% with 100% cloud cover and wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, September 5, 2019

High of 95

Overnight low 79

Chance of rain 1% with 24% cloud cover and wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, September 6, 2019

High of 96

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 24% with 30% cloud cover and wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and Fishing!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, September 7, 2019

High of 94

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 0% with 10% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, September 8, 2019

High of 95

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 2% with 10% cloud cover and wind 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, September 9, 2019

High of 94

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, September 10, 2019

High of 92

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, September 12, 2019

High of 90

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, September 13, 2019

High of 88

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 56% with wind at 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, September 14, 2019

High of 90

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, September 15, 2019

High of 92

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, September 16, 2019

High of 93

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 23% with wind at 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, September 17, 2019

High of 95

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 2% with wind at 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, September 18, 2019

High of 91

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 65% with wind at 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, September 20, 2019

High of 87

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 12MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, September 21, 2019

High of 88

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 47% with wind at 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, September 22, 2019

High of 88

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, September 23, 2019

High of 87

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 1% with wind at 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, September 24, 2019

High of 91

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, September 25, 2019

High of 94

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 2% with wind at 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, September 26, 2019

High of 92

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 4MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, September 27, 2019

High of 92

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 1% with wind at 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, September 28, 2019

High of 92

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, September 29, 2019

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, September 30, 2019

High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, October 1, 2019

High of 90

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 11MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, October 2, 2019

High of 90

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 4% with wind at 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, October 3, 2019

High of 91

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 2% with wind at 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, October 4, 2019

High of 91

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 2% with wind at 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, October 5, 2019

High of 89

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 41% with wind at 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, October 6, 2019

High of 88

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 52% with wind at 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, October 7, 2019

High of 86

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 47% with wind at 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, October 8, 2019

High of 86

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, October 9, 2019

High of 83

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 68% with wind at 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, October 10, 2019

High of 87

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 56% with wind at 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, October 11, 2019

High of 87

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, October 12, 2019

High of 86

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 6% with wind at 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, October 13, 2019

High of 88

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 1% with wind at 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, October 14, 2019

High of 89

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 6% with wind at 5MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, October 15, 2019

High of 89

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 16% with wind at 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, October 16, 2019

High of 89

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 10MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, October 17, 2019

High of 86

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 15% with wind at 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, October 18, 2019

High of 82

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, October 19, 2019

High of 83

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 80% with wind at 23MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, October 20, 2019

High of 89

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, October 21, 2019

High of 89

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, October 22, 2019

High of 90

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, October 23, 2019

High of 83

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 19% with wind at 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, October 24, 2019

High of 87

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort!*


----------



## Sjm9911

Ok so , i probably shouldent post here, but i do appreciate the reports, but i did notice the drop off of the fishing part. And i also have a fishing question, can i ask here or new post. I feel this should be a sticky as well. And sorry if i wasnt supost to post here. Should be super cool fishing and weather report! A sticky!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sjm9911 said:


> Ok so , i probably shouldent post here, but i do appreciate the reports, but i did notice the drop off of the fishing part. And i also have a fishing question, can i ask here or new post. I feel this should be a sticky as well. And sorry if i wasnt supost to post here. Should be super cool fishing and weather report! A sticky!


Posts here are fine.  The accuweather site stopped the fishing report. I will look for a new fishing report since it is liked. Frank is ready and waiting to answer any questions.


----------



## 2goofycampers

The new fishing report is a number system from 0 - 10,  0 being the worst and 10 the best.

*Friday, October 25, 2019

High of 86

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 57% with wind at 11MPH

The fishing is a 10 today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## Sjm9911

The quick question is , i know disney is catch and realease, so no barbed hooks right? And do they sell the stright hooks there ? I havent been fishing in years, but might take my daughter when were there. I have a few extendable poles in the camper.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Sjm9911 said:


> The quick question is , i know disney is catch and realease, so no barbed hooks right? And do they sell the stright hooks there ? I havent been fishing in years, but might take my daughter when were there. I have a few extendable poles in the camper.


No, you can't buy them there. As far as we know there isn't a rule to have these. I have seen Frank cut them off with snips.


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, October 26, 2019

High of 87

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 60% with wind at 10MPH

The fishing is a 5 today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, October 27, 2019

High of 88

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 41% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is a 7 today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, October 28, 2019

High of 89

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is an 8 today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, October 29, 2019

High of 89

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is 5 today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, October 30, 2019

High of 89

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is fair today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, October 31, 2019

High of 90

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, November 1, 2019

High of 80

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is (6) GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, November 2, 2019

High of 84

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 20% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is (2) POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, November 3, 2019

High of 80

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 7% with wind at 10MPH

The fishing is (7) VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, November 4, 2019

High of 83

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is (3) FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, November 5, 2019

High of 86

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 49% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is POOR (2) today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## Sjm9911

Saw people next to the dock getting some fish today! I haven't had the time to go yet!


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, November 6, 2019

High of 84

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 43% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is FAIR (4) today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, November 7, 2019

High of 87

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is POOR (2) today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, November 8, 2019

High of 82

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is FAIR (4) today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, November 9, 2019

High of 75

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 60% with wind at 12MPH

The fishing is POOR (2) today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, November 10, 2019

High of 78

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is GOOD (6) today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, November 11, 2019

High of 82

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 2% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is GOOD (6) today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, November 12, 2019

High of 84

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 6% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, November 13, 2019

High of 69

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 8% with wind at 12MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, November 14, 2019

High of 80

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, November 15, 2019

High of 75

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 80% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, November 17, 2019

High of 69

Overnight low 52

Chance of rain 3% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, November 18, 2019

High of 73

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 1% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, November 19, 2019

High of 71

Overnight low 49

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, November 20, 2019

High of 74

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, November 21, 2019

High of 77

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 1% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, November 22, 2019

High of 79

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 1% with wind at 4MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, November 23, 2019

High of 80

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 2% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, November 24, 2019

High of 75

Overnight low 48

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, November 25, 2019

High of 72

Overnight low 49

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, November 26, 2019

High of 76

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, November 27, 2019

High of 82

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, November 28, 2019

High of 81

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, November 29, 2019

High of 79

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, November 30, 2019

High of 81

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 2% with wind at 4MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, December 1, 2019

High of 82

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 5% with wind at 12MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, December 2, 2019

High of 66

Overnight low 39

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 14MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, December 3, 2019

High of 63

Overnight low 47

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, December 4, 2019

High of 64

Overnight low 48

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, December 5, 2019

High of 71

Overnight low 50

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, December 6, 2019

High of 77

Overnight low 50

Chance of rain 2% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, December 8, 2019

High of 78

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, December 9, 2019

High of 83

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 2% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, December 10, 2019

High of 85

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, December 11, 2019

High of 78

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, December 12, 2019

High of 71

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 66% with wind at 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, December 13, 2019

High of 77

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, December 14, 2019

High of 76

Overnight low 50

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 11MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, December 15, 2019

High of 77

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, December 16, 2019

High of 83

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 1% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, December 17, 2019

High of 84

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 49% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, December 18, 2019

High of 64

Overnight low 44

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 11MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, December 19, 2019

High of 68

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 1% with wind at 11MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, December 20, 2019

High of 73

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 11MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, December 21, 2019

High of 77

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 47% with wind at 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, December 21, 2019

High of 71

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 85% with wind at 18MPH with higher gusts.

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!

Put those awnings in! Yikes!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, December 23, 2019

High of 72

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 67% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, December 24, 2019

High of 67

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 47% with wind at 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, December 25, 2019

High of 78

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 47% with wind at 11MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, December 26, 2019

High of 79

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, December 27, 2019

High of 78

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 57% with wind at 14MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, December 28, 2019

High of 79

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 72% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, December 29, 2019

High of 81

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 70% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, December 30, 2019

High of 79

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, December 31, 2019

High of 69

Overnight low 50

Chance of rain 1% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, January 1, 2020

High of 69

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 1% with wind at 6 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, January 2, 2020

High of 82

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 6% with wind at 6 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, January 3, 2020

High of 86

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 6% with wind at 10 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, January 4, 2020

High of 78

Overnight low 43

Chance of rain 61% with wind at 14 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, January 5, 2020

High of 63

Overnight low 40

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 9 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, January 6, 2020

High of 67

Overnight low 43

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 4 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, January 7, 2020

High of 72

Overnight low 46

Chance of rain 1% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, January 8, 2020

High of 69

Overnight low 52

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 0 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, January 9, 2020

High of 76

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 1% with wind at 11 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, January 10, 2020

High of 80

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 5% with wind at 11 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, January 11, 2020

High of 85

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 12 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, January 12, 2020

High of 85

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 6% with wind at 8 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, January 13, 2020

High of 83

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 1% with wind at 8 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, January 14, 2020

High of 84

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 5 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, January 15, 2020

High of 83

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 5 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, January 16, 2020

High of 83

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 6% with wind at 6 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, January 17, 2020

High of 76

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 6% with wind at 14 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, January 18, 2020

High of 77

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 2% with wind at 9 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, January 19, 2020

High of 77

Overnight low 47

Chance of rain 87% with wind at 8 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, January 20, 2020

High of 64

Overnight low 40

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 10 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, January 21, 2020

High of 56

Overnight low 32

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 14 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, January 22, 2020

High of 61

Overnight low 54

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 14 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, January 23, 2020

High of 73

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 44% with wind at 8 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, January 24, 2020

High of 78

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, January 25, 2020

High of 72

Overnight low 44

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 8 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, January 26, 2020

High of 68

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 1% with wind at 5 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, January 27, 2020

High of 70

Overnight low 51

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 5 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, January 28, 2020

High of 71

Overnight low 48

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 8 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, January 29, 2020

High of 74

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 4 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, January 30, 2020

High of 70

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 1% with wind at 10 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## Stratman50th

I really don't need to post in "What's the weather like where you are" any longer. It's almost the same as your Bay Lake fishing report Denise! I don't include the part about what the fishing will be like though....


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, January 31, 2020

High of 76

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 8 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

Stratman50th said:


> I really don't need to post in "What's the weather like where you are" any longer. It's almost the same as your Bay Lake fishing report Denise! I don't include the part about what the fishing will be like though....


But, I don't have an out the window view.


----------



## Stratman50th

2goofycampers said:


> But, I don't have an out the window view.


Aaaahhhh. Very good point!


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, February 1, 2020

High of 68

Overnight low 46

Chance of rain 60% with wind at 9 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, February 2, 2020

High of 66

Overnight low 44

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 9 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, February 3, 2020

High of 75

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 3 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, February 4, 2020

High of 79

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 6 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## tigger92662

2goofycampers said:


> Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!


So I've been wondering, How is Frank doing after all the surgeries and what not?


----------



## 2goofycampers

tigger92662 said:


> So I've been wondering, How is Frank doing after all the surgeries and what not?


He is doing great, glad he did every surgery. Thanks for asking.


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, February 5, 2020

High of 82

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 13% with wind at 8 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, February 6, 2020

High of 86

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 16 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, February 7, 2020

High of 67

Overnight low 43

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 14 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, February 8, 2020

High of 71

Overnight low 51

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, February 9, 2020

High of 77

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 1% with wind at 11 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be Excellent today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, February 10, 2020

High of 83

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 3% with wind at 8 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be Excellent today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, February 11, 2020

High of 86

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 5% with wind at 8 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, February 12, 2020

High of 87

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 5% with wind at 8 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, February 13, 2020

High of 87

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 11 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, February 14, 2020

High of 73

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 57% with wind at 8 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, February 15, 2020

High of 76

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 11 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD  today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, February 16, 2020

High of 83

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 6 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD  today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, February 17, 2020

High of 83

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 4 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD  today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, February 18, 2020

High of 86

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 23% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD  today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, February 19, 2020

High of 83

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 41% with wind at 6 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR  today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, February 20, 2020

High of 84

Overnight low 54

Chance of rain 44% with wind at 8 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, February 21, 2020

High of 58

Overnight low 45

Chance of rain 44% with wind at 15 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, February 22, 2020

High of 69

Overnight low 51

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 11 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, February 23, 2020

High of 75

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, February 24, 2020

High of 80

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 6% with wind at 9 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, February 25, 2020

High of 86

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 10 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, February 26, 2020

High of 79

Overnight low 50

Chance of rain 60% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, February 28, 2020

High of 64

Overnight low 42

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 10 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, February 29, 2020

High of 66

Overnight low 40

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 11 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, March 1, 2020

High of 72

Overnight low 51

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 6 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, March 2, 2020

High of 78

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 9 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, March 3, 2020

High of 84

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 9% with wind at 9 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, March 4, 2020

High of 89

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 8% with wind at 10 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, March 5, 2020

High of 90

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 14 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, March 6, 2020

High of 75

Overnight low 44

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 13 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, March 7, 2020

High of 67

Overnight low 48

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 14 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, March 8, 2020

High of 72

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 2% with wind at 12 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, March 9, 2020

High of 76

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 5% with wind at 11 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, March 10, 2020

High of 80

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 8 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, March 11, 2020

High of 83

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 5 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, March 12, 2020

High of 85

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 4 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, March 13, 2020

High of 88

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 4% with wind at 5 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, March 14, 2020

High of 88

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 2% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, March 15, 2020

High of 89

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 10% with wind at 5 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, March 16, 2020

High of 85

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 8 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, March 17, 2020

High of 87

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 13% with wind at 6 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, March 18, 2020

High of 88

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 3% with wind at 8 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, March 19, 2020

High of 88

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 1% with wind at 8 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, March 20, 2020

High of 90

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 3% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, March 21, 2020

High of 89

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 5% with wind at 4 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, March 22, 2020

High of 89

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 7% with wind at 6 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, March 23, 2020

High of 90

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 6% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, March 24, 2020

High of 89

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 4% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, March 25, 2020

High of 87

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 3% with wind at 11 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, March 26, 2020

High of 90

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, March 27, 2020

High of 93

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 2% with wind at 6 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, March 28, 2020

High of 96

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, March 29, 2020

High of 95

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 5 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, March 30, 2020

High of 93

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 4% with wind at 4 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, March 31, 2020

High of 89

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 14 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, April 1, 2020

High of 79

Overnight low 54

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 10 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, April 2, 2020

High of 80

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 6 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, April 3, 2020

High of 85

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 1% with wind at 4 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, April 4, 2020

High of 89

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 11% with wind at 4 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, April 5, 2020

High of 74

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 60% with wind at 6 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, April 6, 2020

High of 79

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 10 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, April 7, 2020

High of 88

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 10% with wind at 5 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## Stratman50th

And if I may add, it is a beautiful day out there today!


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, April 8, 2020

High of 89

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 14% with wind at 10 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, April 9, 2020

High of 89

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 11% with wind at 12 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, April 10, 2020

High of 83

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 10 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, April 11, 2020

High of 84

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 15% with wind at 8 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, April 12, 2020

High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 12 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, April 13, 2020

High of 96

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 3% with wind at 15 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, April 14, 2020

High of 93

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 9 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, April 15, 2020

High of 91

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 12 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, April 16, 2020

High of 70

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 66% with wind at 11 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, April 17, 2020

High of 81

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 10 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, April 18, 2020

High of 85

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 65% with wind at 10 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, April 19, 2020

High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 9 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, April 20, 2020

High of 86

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 18 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, April 21, 2020

High of 88

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 0% with wind at  8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, April 22, 2020

High of 87

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 0% with wind at  8 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, April 23, 2020

High of 94

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 12% with wind at  13 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, April 24, 2020

High of 82

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 65% with wind at  14 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, April 25, 2020

High of 90

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 2% with wind at  8 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, April 26, 2020

High of 89

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 25% with wind at  8 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, April 27, 2020

High of 81

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 0% with wind at  8 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, April 28, 2020

High of 83

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 1% with wind at  9 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, April 29, 2020

High of 87

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 3% with wind at  9 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, April 30, 2020

High of 81

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 60% with wind at  13 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, May 1, 2020

High of 81

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 0% with wind at  7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, May 2, 2020

High of 87

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 0% with wind at  6 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, May 3, 2020

High of 89

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 0% with wind at  5 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, May 4, 2020

High of 91

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 1% with wind at  6 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, May 5, 2020

High of 92

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 1% with wind at  6 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, May 6, 2020

High of 87

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 11 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, May 7, 2020

High of 80

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 10 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, May 8, 2020

High of 87

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 8 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, May 9, 2020

High of 87

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 8 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, May 10, 2020

High of 76

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 65% with wind at 8 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, May 11, 2020

High of 87

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 9 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## Stratman50th

If you keep taking your time to post this every day Denise, I'll keep liking it!


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, May 12, 2020

High of 87

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 10 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, May 13, 2020

High of 85

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 2% with wind at 12 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, May 14, 2020

High of 84

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 2% with wind at 13 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, May 15, 2020

High of 85

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 57% with wind at 12 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, May 16, 2020

High of 88

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 11 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, May 17, 2020

High of 93

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 6 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, May 18, 2020

High of 89

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 9 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, May 19, 2020

High of 89

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 10 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, May 20, 2020

High of 93

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 3% with wind at 8 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, May 21, 2020

High of 94

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 6 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, May 22, 2020

High of 93

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, May 23, 2020

High of 93

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 10% with wind at 8 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## DL1WDW2

You didnt mention the lightning on Friday? 
And security at the gate.
Good luck fishing today. 
But your posts are so optimistic, I thank you.


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, May 25, 2020

High of 80

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 85% with wind at 11 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, May 26, 2020

High of 86

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 65% with wind at 8 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, May 27, 2020

High of 89

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 56% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, May 28, 2020

High of 89

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 67% with wind at 6 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, May 29, 2020

High of 89

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 62% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, May 30, 2020

High of 89

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 61% with wind at 6 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, May 31, 2020

High of 93

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 5 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, June 1, 2020

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 61% with wind at 9 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, June 2, 2020

High of 85

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 61% with wind at 14 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, June 3, 2020

High of 82

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 62% with wind at 9 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, June 4, 2020

High of 80

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 69% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, June 5, 2020

High of 85

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 58% with wind at 5 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, June 6, 2020

High of 83

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 65% with wind at 6 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, June 7, 2020

High of 87

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 61% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, June 8, 2020

High of 89

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 64% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, June 9, 2020

High of 90

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 62% with wind at 5 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, June 10, 2020

High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 66% with wind at 5 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, June 11, 2020

High of 89

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 63% with wind at 6 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, June 12, 2020

High of 89

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, June 13, 2020

High of 88

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, June 14, 2020

High of 87

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 61% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, June 15, 2020

High of 89

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, June 16, 2020

High of 89

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, June 17, 2020

High of 89

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 5 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, June 18, 2020

High of 89

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 58% with wind at 6 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, June 19, 2020

High of 87

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 73% with wind at 6 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, June 20, 2020

High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 5 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, June 21, 2020

High of 94

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 5 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, June 22, 2020

High of 94

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 5 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, June 23, 2020

High of 93

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 6 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, June 24, 2020

High of 95

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 5 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, June 25, 2020

High of 96

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 5 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, June 26, 2020

High of 97

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 6 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, June 27, 2020

High of 97

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 5% with wind at 6 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, June 28, 2020

High of 98

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 5 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, June 29, 2020

High of 97

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 6 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, June 30, 2020

High of 97

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, July 1, 2020

High of 94

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, July 2, 2020

High of 93

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 52% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, July 3, 2020

High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, July 4, 2020

High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 63% with wind at 5 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, July 5, 2020

High of 89

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 77% with wind at 6 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, July 6, 2020

High of 89

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 63% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, July 7, 2020

High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 59% with wind at 6 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, July 8, 2020

High of 89

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 8 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, July 9, 2020

High of 92

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 44% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, July 10, 2020

High of 90

Overnight low 78

Chance of rain 59% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, July 11, 2020

High of 89

Overnight low 78

Chance of rain 62% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, July 12, 2020

High of 93

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 6 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, July 13, 2020

High of 93

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 99% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, July 14, 2020

High of 93

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 42% with wind at 6 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, July 15, 2020

High of 91

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 50% with wind at 5 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, July 16, 2020

High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, July 17, 2020

High of 91

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 8 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, July 18, 2020

High of 90

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 8 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, July 19, 2020

High of 92

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, July 20, 2020

High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, July 21, 2020

High of 90

Overnight low 78

Chance of rain 63% with wind at 8 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, July 22, 2020

High of 88

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 8 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, July 23, 2020

High of 87

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 61% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, July 24, 2020

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 42% with wind at 8 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, July 25, 2020

High of 89

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 51% with wind at 8 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, July 26, 2020

High of 89

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 56% with wind at 6 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, July 27, 2020

High of 90

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 73% with wind at 5 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, July 28, 2020

High of 90

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 57% with wind at 6 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, July 29, 2020

High of 89

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 5 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, July 30, 2020

High of 92

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 5 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, July 31, 2020

High of 93

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 5 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, August 1, 2020

High of 93

Overnight low 78

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 8 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, August 2, 2020

High of 88

Overnight low 78

Chance of rain 60% with wind at 21 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, August 3, 2020

High of 92

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 8 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, August 4, 2020

High of 92

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 50% with wind at 5 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## marx

2goofycampers said:


> *Sunday, July 26, 2020
> 
> High of 89
> 
> Overnight low 74
> 
> Chance of rain 56% with wind at 6 MPH
> 
> The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today*
> 
> *Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


My father was a fisherman - when younger fishing from jetties, and eventually buying a fishing boat with his brother in law.  I loved going out with him on the boat - but would almost always get seasick - even on days we spent in the bay.  Even today, any combination of 2 of: gasoline, chum, sea air - makes me queasy.  (The last time I went out fishing with him was in the late 1970's).

So, even though I remember how to fish and the difference between casting out, fishing just off the bottom, using a bobber, etc - I don't know what to use in different situations. 

So, what setup is best for the Fort Wilderness internal waterways, including hook size and bait to use?  Also, is it possible to fish from the shore of Bay Lake or is the lake fishing only by excursion?


----------



## 2goofycampers

marx said:


> My father was a fisherman - when younger fishing from jetties, and eventually buying a fishing boat with his brother in law.  I loved going out with him on the boat - but would almost always get seasick - even on days we spent in the bay.  Even today, any combination of 2 of: gasoline, chum, sea air - makes me queasy.  (The last time I went out fishing with him was in the late 1970's).
> 
> So, even though I remember how to fish and the difference between casting out, fishing just off the bottom, using a bobber, etc - I don't know what to use in different situations.
> 
> So, what setup is best for the Fort Wilderness internal waterways, including hook size and bait to use?  Also, is it possible to fish from the shore of Bay Lake or is the lake fishing only by excursion?


Lake fishing is by excursion only. You can fish The Meadow Pond. The canals have signs now so follow those as  to where you can fish. Unbelievably the best bait there is chopped up hot dogs. We were fishing with a whole array of live bait and a little kid was out catching us on hot dogs. So we switched and have been doing that for years. As for hooks we use a #2 circle hook. We have caught bass, bream and catfish.  Happy Fishing!


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, August 5, 2020

High of 91

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 54% with wind at 5 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, August 6, 2020

High of 90

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 60% with wind at 5 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, August 7, 2020

High of 92

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 56% with wind at 5 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, August 8, 2020

High of 93

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 56% with wind at 5 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, August 9, 2020

High of 93

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 51% with wind at 5 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, August 10, 2020

High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 52% with wind at 4 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, August 11, 2020

High of 92

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 54% with wind at 4 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, August 12, 2020

High of 90

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 62% with wind at 5 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, August 13, 2020

High of 90

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 54% with wind at 5 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, August 14, 2020

High of 93

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 43% with wind at 5 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, August 15, 2020

High of 92

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 6 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, August 16, 2020

High of 91

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 52% with wind at 6 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, August 17, 2020

High of 91

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 5 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, August 18, 2020

High of 90

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 60% with wind at 5 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, August 19, 2020

High of 89

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 53% with wind at 5 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, August 20, 2020

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 53% with wind at 6 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, August 21, 2020

High of 90

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 6 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, August 22, 2020

High of 90

Overnight low 78

Chance of rain 51% with wind at 5 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, August 23, 2020

High of 92

Overnight low 79

Chance of rain 53% with wind at 9 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, August 24, 2020

High of 92

Overnight low 80

Chance of rain 52% with wind at 10 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, August 25, 2020

High of 95

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 51% with wind at 11 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, August 26, 2020

High of 94

Overnight low 78

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 9 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, August 27, 2020

High of 92

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 49% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, August 28, 2020

High of 94

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 6 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, August 29, 2020

High of 92

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 51% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, August 30, 2020

High of 87

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, August 31, 2020

High of 89

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 58% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, September 1, 2020

High of 90

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 51% with wind at 6 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, September 2, 2020

High of 93

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 52% with wind at 5 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, September 3, 2020

High of 94

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 5 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, September 4, 2020

High of 94

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 43% with wind at 6 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, September 5, 2020

High of 93

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 6 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, September 6, 2020

High of 92

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 43% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, September 7, 2020

High of 89

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 45% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, September 8, 2020

High of 89

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 52% with wind at 6 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, September 9, 2020

High of 89

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 52% with wind at 5 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, September 10, 2020

High of 89

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 62% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, September 11, 2020

High of 90

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 56% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be Excellent today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, September 12, 2020

High of 87

Overnight low 78

Chance of rain 67% with wind at 10 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, September 13, 2020

High of 88

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 53% with wind at 8 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, September 15, 2020

High of 87

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 80% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, September 16, 2020

High of 89

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 65% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, September 17, 2020

High of 91

Overnight low 78

Chance of rain 51% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, September 18, 2020

High of 90

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 54% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, September 19, 2020

High of 90

Overnight low 78

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, September 20, 2020

High of 86

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 60% with wind at 15MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, September 21, 2020

High of 85

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 14MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, September 22, 2020

High of 84

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 5% with wind at 11MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, September 23, 2020

High of 86

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 6% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## sapphirerose915

2goofycampers said:


> *Wednesday, September 23, 2020
> 
> High of 86
> 
> Overnight low 71
> 
> Chance of rain 6% with wind at 8MPH
> 
> The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today
> 
> Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


 Are you allowed to go to fort just to fish?? We are staying on property, but I’m bringing my son to a park one day and my husband wants to relax and fish. I’ve been searching to see if fishing is open anywhere on property. Thank you!


----------



## 2goofycampers

sapphirerose915 said:


> Are you allowed to go to fort just to fish?? We are staying on property, but I’m bringing my son to a park one day and my husband wants to relax and fish. I’ve been searching to see if fishing is open anywhere on property. Thank you!


Pre covid days you could. I believe they have stopped resort hopping. Double check this with WDW. We have also fished at other resorts that have canals/ non lake water. I am not sure about this at this time either.


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, September 24, 2020

High of 90

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 7% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## sapphirerose915

2goofycampers said:


> Pre covid days you could. I believe they have stopped resort hopping. Double check this with WDW. We have also fished at other resorts that have canals/ non lake water. I am not sure about this at this time either.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, September 25, 2020

High of 90

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 52% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, September 26, 2020

High of 92

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, September 27, 2020

High of 90

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 45% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, September 28, 2020

High of 87

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 56% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, September 29, 2020

High of 89

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 59% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, September 30, 2020

High of 79

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 2% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, October 1, 2020

High of 85

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 8% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, October 2, 2020

High of 85

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 1% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, October 3, 2020

High of 81

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 65% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, October 4, 2020

High of 81

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 60% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, October 5, 2020

High of 87

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, October 6, 2020

High of 90

Overnight low 78

Chance of rain 60% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, October 7, 2020

High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 49% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, October 8, 2020

High of 90

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, October 9, 2020

High of 88

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 44% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, October 10, 2020

High of 90

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 57% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, October 11, 2020

High of 89

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, October 12, 2020

High of 89

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 1% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, October 13, 2020

High of 90

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 1% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, October 14, 2020

High of 89

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, October 15, 2020

High of 90

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 2% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, October 16, 2020

High of 90

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 2% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, October 17, 2020

High of 87

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 3% with wind at 11MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## WingateBucs

Do we need any special pass or permit to fish o. BAY lake?


----------



## 2goofycampers

WingateBucs said:


> Do we need any special pass or permit to fish o. BAY lake?


No. It is private property. You can only fish on the lake directly by purchasing a fishing excursion. But you can fish the ponds and canals on your own.


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, October 18, 2020

High of 87

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 65% with wind at 11MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, October 19, 2020

High of 86

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 41% with wind at 12MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, October 20, 2020

High of 86

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 52% with wind at 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, October 21, 2020

High of 83

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 67% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, October 22, 2020

High of 84

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 52% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, October 23, 2020

High of 85

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, October 24, 2020

High of 86

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, October 25, 2020

High of 86

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 60% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, October 26, 2020

High of 88

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, October 27, 2020

High of 89

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 58% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, October 28, 2020

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 7% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, October 29, 2020

High of 90

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, October 30, 2020

High of 80

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, October 31, 2020

High of 86

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 2% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, November 1, 2020

High of 87

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 80% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, November 3, 2020

High of 77

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 1% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, November 4, 2020

High of 79

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 3% with wind at 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, November 5, 2020

High of 83

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, November 6, 2020

High of 84

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, November 7, 2020

High of 84

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 16MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, November 8, 2020

High of 82

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 51% with wind at 19MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, November 9, 2020

High of 81

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 85% with wind at 23MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, November 10, 2020

High of 84

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 52% with wind at 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EX ELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, November 11, 2020

High of 83

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 56% with wind at 11MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, November 12, 2020

High of 82

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 60% with wind at 21MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, November 13, 2020

High of 84

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, November 14, 2020

High of 82

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, November 15, 2020

High of 85

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 57% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, November 16, 2020

High of 81

Overnight low 79

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, November 17, 2020

High of 78

Overnight low 51

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, November 18, 2020

High of 74

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 10% with wind at 14MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, November 19, 2020

High of 75

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 12MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, November 20, 2020

High of 78

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, November 21, 2020

High of 78

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 65% with wind at 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, November 22, 2020

High of 79

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 60% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, November 23, 2020

High of 78

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 9% with wind at 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, November 24, 2020

High of 79

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 1% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, November 25, 2020

High of 81

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 2% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, November 26, 2020

High of 83

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 1% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, November 27, 2020

High of 83

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 9% with wind at 4MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, November 28, 2020

High of 82

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, November 29, 2020

High of 82

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 10% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, November 30, 2020

High of 73

Overnight low 44

Chance of rain 60% with wind at 12MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, December 1, 2020

High of 58

Overnight low 37

Chance of rain 2% with wind at 14MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, December 2, 2020

High of 61

Overnight low 46

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, December 3, 2020

High of 73

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, December 4, 2020

High of 77

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 10% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, December 5, 2020

High of 72

Overnight low 50

Chance of rain 47% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, December 6, 2020

High of 72

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 1% with wind at 4MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, December 7, 2020

High of 66

Overnight low 43

Chance of rain 47% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, December 8, 2020

High of 60

Overnight low 39

Chance of rain 1% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, December 9, 2020

High of 62

Overnight low 45

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, December 10, 2020

High of 71

Overnight low 49

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 4MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, December 11, 2020

High of 72

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 4MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, December 12, 2020

High of 77

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 44% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, December 13, 2020

High of 79

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 4MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, December 14, 2020

High of 80

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, December 15, 2020

High of 76

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 3% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, December 16, 2020

High of 77

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, December 17, 2020

High of 65

Overnight low 41

Chance of rain 15% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, December 18, 2020

High of 61

Overnight low 47

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, December 19, 2020

High of 70

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 7% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, December 20, 2020

High of 74

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 78% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, December 21, 2020

High of 69

Overnight low 48

Chance of rain 4% with wind at 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, December 22, 2020

High of 69

Overnight low 48

Chance of rain 1% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, December 23, 2020

High of 75

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 4% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, December 24, 2020

High of 81

Overnight low 46

Chance of rain 65% with wind at 15MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, December 25, 2020

High of 55

Overnight low 34

Chance of rain 2% with wind at 11MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, December 26, 2020

High of 53

Overnight low 36

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, December 27, 2020

High of 67

Overnight low 49

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, December 28, 2020

High of 73

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 2% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, December 29, 2020

High of 74

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, December 30, 2020

High of 77

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 2% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, December 31, 2020

High of 81

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 6% with wind at 11MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, January 1, 2021

High of 84

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 1% with wind at 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, January 2, 2021

High of 82

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, January 3, 2021

High of 71

Overnight low 51

Chance of rain 60% with wind at 11MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, January 4, 2021

High of 67

Overnight low 45

Chance of rain 2% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, January 5, 2021

High of 71

Overnight low 45

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, January 6, 2021

High of 69

Overnight low 51

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, January 7, 2021

High of 74

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 2% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, January 8, 2021

High of 68

Overnight low 44

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 14MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, January 9, 2021

High of 60

Overnight low 39

Chance of rain 1% with wind at 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, January 10, 2021

High of 64

Overnight low 47

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, January 11, 2021

High of 74

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, January 12, 2021

High of 70

Overnight low 51

Chance of rain 16% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, January 13, 2021

High of 64

Overnight low 47

Chance of rain 63% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, January 14, 2021

High of 66

Overnight low 46

Chance of rain 3% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, January 15, 2021

High of 73

Overnight low 50

Chance of rain 1% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, January 16, 2021

High of 64

Overnight low 42

Chance of rain 2% with wind at 13MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, January 17, 2021

High of 63

Overnight low 50

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, January 18, 2021

High of 68

Overnight low 40

Chance of rain 8% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, January 19, 2021

High of 70

Overnight low 46

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, January 20, 2021

High of 73

Overnight low 50

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, January 21, 2021

High of 74

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, January 22, 2021

High of 78

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 10% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, January 23, 2021

High of 71

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 57% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, January 24, 2021

High of 75

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 60% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, January 25, 2021

High of 81

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 11% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, January 26, 2021

High of 83

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 50% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, January 27, 2021

High of 83

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 5% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, January 28, 2021

High of 62

Overnight low 43

Chance of rain 1% with wind at 12MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, January 29, 2021

High of 65

Overnight low 45

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, January 30, 2021

High of 73

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, January 31, 2021

High of 79

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 14% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, February 1, 2021

High of 61

Overnight low 40

Chance of rain 8% with wind at 15MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, February 2, 2021

High of 55

Overnight low 38

Chance of rain 1% with wind at 15MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, February 3, 2021

High of 59

Overnight low 34

Chance of rain 1% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, February 4, 2021

High of 67

Overnight low 43

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, February 5, 2021

High of 79

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, February 6, 2021

High of 73

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 60% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, February 7, 2021

High of 76

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 62% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, February 8, 2021

High of 72

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, February 9, 2021

High of 82

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 50% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, February 10, 2021

High of 82

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 50% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, February 11, 2021

High of 83

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, February 12, 2021

High of 83

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, February 13, 2021

High of 83

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 100% with wind at 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, February 14, 2021

High of 80

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 75% with wind at 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, February 15, 2021

High of 83

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 57% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, February 16, 2021

High of 69

Overnight low 51

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 11MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, February 17, 2021

High of 76

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 70% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, February 18, 2021

High of 86

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 11MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, February 19, 2021

High of 80

Overnight low 50

Chance of rain 65% with wind at 13MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, February 20, 2021

High of 66

Overnight low 51

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, February 21, 2021

High of 71

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 9% with wind at 12MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, February 22, 2021

High of 82

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 61% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, February 23, 2021

High of 76

Overnight low 52

Chance of rain 9% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, February 24, 2021

High of 76

Overnight low 52

Chance of rain 9% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, February 25, 2021

High of 80

Overnight low 54

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, February 26, 2021

High of 85

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, February 27, 2021

High of 87

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 13% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, February 28, 2021

High of 88

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 1% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, March 1, 2021

High of 87

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, March 2, 2021

High of 81

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 60% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, March 3, 2021

High of 76

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 14MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, March 4, 2021

High of 75

Overnight low 52

Chance of rain 5% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, March 5, 2021

High of 79

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, March 6, 2021

High of 69

Overnight low 54

Chance of rain 80% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, March 7, 2021

High of 69

Overnight low 49

Chance of rain 9% with wind at 19MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, March 8, 2021

High of 71

Overnight low 54

Chance of rain 1% with wind at 11MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, March 9, 2021

High of 75

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 1% with wind at 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, March 10, 2021

High of 77

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, March 11, 2021

High of 79

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, March 12, 2021

High of 82

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, March 13, 2021

High of 83

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, March 14, 2021

High of 86

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, March 15, 2021

High of 86

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, March 16, 2021

High of 89

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, March 17, 2021

High of 89

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 4% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, March 18, 2021

High of 88

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 9% with wind at 16MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, March 19, 2021

High of 76

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 1% with wind at 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, March 20, 2021

High of 68

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 46% with wind at 14MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, March 21, 2021

High of 74

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, March 22, 2021

High of 73

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, March 23, 2021

High of 78

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 4% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, March 24, 2021

High of 85

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, March 25, 2021

High of 91

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 1% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, March 26, 2021

High of 91

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, March 27, 2021

High of 90

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 2% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, March 28, 2021

High of 90

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 3% with wind at 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, March 29, 2021

High of 81

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, March 30, 2021

High of 84

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 51% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, March 31, 2021

High of 87

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 6 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, April 1, 2021

High of 73

Overnight low 49

Chance of rain 64% with wind at 11 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, April 2, 2021

High of 65

Overnight low 49

Chance of rain 4% with wind at 14 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, April 3, 2021

High of 70

Overnight low 54

Chance of rain 3% with wind at 15 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, April 6, 2021

High of 82

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 4 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, April 7, 2021

High of 85

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 5 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, April 8, 2021

High of 87

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 2% with wind at 5 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, April 9, 2021

High of 88

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 4 % with wind at 8 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, April 10, 2021

High of 89

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 5 % with wind at 11 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, April 11, 2021

High of 73

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 67 % with wind at 8 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, April 12, 2021

High of 82

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 0 % with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, April 13, 2021

High of 87

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 0 % with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, April 14, 2021

High of 86

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 47 % with wind at 8 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, April 15, 2021

High of 85

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 4 % with wind at 10 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, April 16, 2021

High of 81

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 58 % with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, April 17, 2021

High of 85

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 17% with wind at 10 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, April 18, 2021

High of 83

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 62% with wind at 10 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, April 19, 2021

High of 72

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 85% with wind at 8 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, April 20, 2021

High of 76

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 70% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, April 21, 2021

High of 83

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 4% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, April 22, 2021

High of 77

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 9 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, April 23, 2021

High of 78

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 1% with wind at 9 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, April 24, 2021

High of 88

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 12 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, April 25, 2021

High of 82

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 11 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, April 26, 2021

High of 82

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 2% with wind at 9 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, April 27, 2021

High of 82

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 9 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, April 28, 2021

High of 84

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 8 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, April 29, 2021

High of 91

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 3% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, April 30, 2021

High of 89

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 5% with wind at 9 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, May 1, 2021

High of 88

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 6% with wind at 5 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, May 2, 2021

High of 90

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, May 3, 2021

High of 93

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 22% with wind at 9 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, May 4, 2021

High of 94

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 8 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, May 5, 2021

High of 93

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 9 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, May 6, 2021

High of 86

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 53% with wind at 9 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, May 7, 2021

High of 87

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 10 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, May 8, 2021

High of 86

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, May 9, 2021

High of 91

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 4% with wind at 9 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, May 10, 2021

High of 92

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 8% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, May 11, 2021

High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 5 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, May 12, 2021

High of 88

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 54% with wind at 6 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, May 13, 2021

High of 78

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 9 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, May 14, 2021

High of 82

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 11 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, May 15, 2021

High of 82

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 1% with wind at 12 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, May 16, 2021

High of 82

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 2% with wind at 11 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, May 17, 2021

High of 82

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 2% with wind at 11 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, May 18, 2021

High of 83

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 13 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, May 19, 2021

High of 82

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 12% with wind at 14 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, May 20, 2021

High of 84

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 47% with wind at 15 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, May 21, 2021

High of 85

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 4% with wind at 14 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, May 22, 2021

High of 84

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 3% with wind at 12 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, May 23, 2021

High of 88

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 2% with wind at 8 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, May 24, 2021

High of 91

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 1% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, May 25, 2021

High of 92

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 2% with wind at 8 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, May 26, 2021

High of 93

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain1% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, May 27, 2021

High of 93

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 5% with wind at 7 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, May 28, 2021

High of 92

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 6 MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, May 29, 2021

High of 92

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, May 30, 2021

High of 89

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 51% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, May 31, 2021

High of 88

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 14MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, June 1, 2021

High of 88

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 41% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, June 2, 2021

High of 87

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 52% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, June 3, 2021

High of 88

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 54% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, June 4, 2021

High of 86

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 75% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## Confucius

Does Disney stock Bay Lake?


----------



## 2goofycampers

Confucius said:


> Does Disney stock Bay Lake?


It was stocked. Now it is a catch and release lake. It has bass, bream, catfish and crappie. As far as I know all the "water" at WDW is stocked with fish.


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, June 5, 2021

High of 88

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 56% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, June 10, 2021

High of 94

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 6% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

Fishing Excursions Return to Walt Disney World (wdwinfo.com)


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, June 11, 2021

High of 94

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, June 12, 2021

High of 92

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 47% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, June 13, 2021

High of 86

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 62% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, June 14, 2021

High of 85

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 62% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, June 15, 2021

High of 84

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 62% with wind at 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, June 16, 2021

High of 87

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, June 17, 2021

High of 88

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 51% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, June 18, 2021

High of 87

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, June 19, 2021

High of 93

Overnight low 78

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, June 20, 2021

High of 91

Overnight low 78

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, June 21, 2021

High of 90

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 60% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, June 22, 2021

High of 91

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 65% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, June 23, 2021

High of 88

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 73% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, June 24, 2021

High of 84

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 60% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, June 25, 2021

High of 84

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, June 26, 2021

High of 87

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 56% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, June 27, 2021

High of 88

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 51% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, June 28, 2021

High of 90

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, June 29, 2021

High of 88

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 53% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, June 30, 2021

High of 85

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 51% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, July 1, 2021

High of 85

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 47% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, July 2, 2021

High of 84

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 53% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, July 3, 2021

High of 82

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 65% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, July 4, 2021

High of 86

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 46% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, July 5, 2021

High of 88

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, July 6, 2021

High of 82

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 68% with wind at 14MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, July 7, 2021

High of 82

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 73% with wind at 24MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, July 8, 2021

High of 86

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 52% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, July 9, 2021

High of 89

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 54% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, July 10, 2021

High of 87

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 47% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, July 11, 2021

High of 87

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 51% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, July 12, 2021

High of 88

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 64% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, July 13, 2021

High of 88

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 52% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, July 14, 2021

High of 84

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 46% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, July 15, 2021

High of 88

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, July 16, 2021

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, July 17, 2021

High of 90

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 43% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, July 18, 2021

High of 90

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, July 19, 2021

High of 89

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 62% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, July 20, 2021

High of 90

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 56% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, July 21, 2021

High of 92

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, July 22, 2021

High of 93

Overnight low 79

Chance of rain 41% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, July 23, 2021

High of 90

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, July 24, 2021

High of 91

Overnight low 79

Chance of rain 60% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, July 25, 2021

High of 89

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, July 26, 2021

High of 92

Overnight low 79

Chance of rain 44% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, July 27, 2021

High of 89

Overnight low 78

Chance of rain 65% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, July 28, 2021

High of 90

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 59% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, July 29, 2021

High of 90

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, July 30, 2021

High of 91

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 52% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, July 31, 2021

High of 93

Overnight low 78

Chance of rain 44% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, August 1, 2021

High of 93

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, August 2, 2021

High of 89

Overnight low 78

Chance of rain 67% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, August 3, 2021

High of 87

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 65% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, August 4, 2021

High of 84

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, August 5, 2021

High of 87

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 64% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, August 6, 2021

High of 92

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 53% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, August 7, 2021

High of 91

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 54% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, August 8, 2021

High of 90

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 64% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, August 9, 2021

High of 90

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, August 10, 2021

High of 90

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 46% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, August 11, 2021

High of 91

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 51% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, August 12, 2021

High of 90

Overnight low 78

Chance of rain 42% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, August 13, 2021

High of 88

Overnight low 78

Chance of rain 51% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, August 14, 2021

High of 87

Overnight low 79

Chance of rain 60% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, August 15, 2021

High of 90

Overnight low 80

Chance of rain 41% with wind at 14MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, August 16, 2021

High of 91

Overnight low 79

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 13MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, August 17, 2021

High of 93

Overnight low 79

Chance of rain 53% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, August 18, 2021

High of 94

Overnight low 79

Chance of rain 51% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, August 19, 2021

High of 94

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, August 20, 2021

High of 94

Overnight low 79

Chance of rain 44% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, August 21, 2021

High of 95

Overnight low 79

Chance of rain 48% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, August 22, 2021

High of 95

Overnight low 80

Chance of rain 42% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, August 23, 2021

High of 91

Overnight low 80

Chance of rain 53% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, August 24, 2021

High of 91

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 51% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, August 25, 2021

High of 94

Overnight low 79

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, August 26, 2021

High of 89

Overnight low 78

Chance of rain 52% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, August 27, 2021

High of 88

Overnight low 79

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, August 28, 2021

High of 92

Overnight low 78

Chance of rain 45% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, August 29, 2021

High of 92

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 43% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, August 30, 2021

High of 93

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, August 31, 2021

High of 93

Overnight low 78

Chance of rain 43% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be EXCELLENT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, September 1, 2021

High of 86

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 70% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, September 2, 2021

High of 86

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 60% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, September 3, 2021

High of 89

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 53% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, September 4, 2021

High of 90

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 51% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, September 5, 2021

High of 91

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 51% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, September 6, 2021

High of 89

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, September 7, 2021

High of 90

Overnight low 79

Chance of rain 58% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, September 8, 2021

High of 91

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 64% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, September 9, 2021

High of 89

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 53% with wind at 15MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, September 10, 2021

High of 88

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 63% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, September 11, 2021

High of 87

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, September 12, 2021

High of 88

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, September 13, 2021

High of 91

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 46% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, September 14, 2021

High of 89

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 61% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, September 15, 2021

High of 89

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, September 16, 2021

High of 89

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 80% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, September 17, 2021

High of 87

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 63% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, September 18, 2021

High of 87

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 62% with wind at 4MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, September 19, 2021

High of 86

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 69% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, September 20, 2021

High of 86

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 63% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, September 21, 2021

High of 86

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 64% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, September 22, 2021

High of 88

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 59% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, September 23, 2021

High of 88

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 51% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, September 24, 2021

High of 89

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, September 25, 2021

High of 90

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, September 26, 2021

High of 89

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, September 27, 2021

High of 89

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 1% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, September 28, 2021

High of 89

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, September 29, 2021

High of 90

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 2% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, September 30, 2021

High of 90

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 2% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, October 1, 2021

High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 3% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, October 2, 2021

High of 89

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 6% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, October 3, 2021

High of 89

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, October 4, 2021

High of 89

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, October 5, 2021

High of 91

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, October 6, 2021

High of 92

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, October 7, 2021

High of 93

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, October 8, 2021

High of 89

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 52% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, October 9, 2021

High of 87

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 52% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, October 10, 2021

High of 86

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, October 11, 2021

High of 88

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 50% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, October 12, 2021

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, October 13, 2021

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, October 14, 2021

High of 90

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, October 15, 2021

High of 89

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 5% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, October 16, 2021

High of 90

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, October 17, 2021

High of 84

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 8% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, October 18, 2021

High of 83

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, October 19, 2021

High of 85

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, October 20, 2021

High of 86

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, October 21, 2021

High of 87

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, October 22, 2021

High of 89

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 2% with wind at 4MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, October 23, 2021

High of 90

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 1% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, October 24, 2021

High of 87

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 62% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, October 25, 2021

High of 84

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 67% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, October 26, 2021

High of 86

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 12MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, October 27, 2021

High of 84

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, October 28, 2021

High of 86

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 11MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, October 29, 2021

High of 77

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 11% with wind at 16MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, October 30, 2021

High of 73

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 52% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, October 31, 2021

High of 75

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 3% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, November 1, 2021

High of 79

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, November 2, 2021

High of 82

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 12% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, November 3, 2021

High of 82

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 2% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, November 4, 2021

High of 80

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, November 5, 2021

High of 72

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 95% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, November 6, 2021

High of 60

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 75% with wind at 14MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, November 7, 2021

High of 68

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 10% with wind at 11MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, November 8, 2021

High of 73

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, November 9, 2021

High of 78

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, November 10, 2021

High of 78

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, November 11, 2021

High of 81

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 67% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, November 12, 2021

High of 78

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 4MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, November 13, 2021

High of 78

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 60% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, November 14, 2021

High of 71

Overnight low 51

Chance of rain 1% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, November 15, 2021

High of 74

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, November 16, 2021

High of 78

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, November 17, 2021

High of 81

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, November 18, 2021

High of 80

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 70% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, November 19, 2021

High of 76

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 60% with wind at 11MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, November 20, 2021

High of 76

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 60% with wind at 11MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, November 21, 2021

High of 80

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, November 22, 2021

High of 77

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 62% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, November 23, 2021

High of 65

Overnight low 50

Chance of rain 1% with wind at 12MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, November 24, 2021

High of 71

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 7% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, November 25, 2021

High of 75

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 4% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, November 26, 2021

High of 76

Overnight low 50

Chance of rain 5% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, November 27, 2021

High of 70

Overnight low 50

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, November 28, 2021

High of 68

Overnight low 52

Chance of rain 40% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, November 29, 2021

High of 70

Overnight low 47

Chance of rain 4% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, November 30, 2021

High of 72

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, December 1, 2021

High of 77

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 1% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, December 2, 2021

High of 76

Overnight low 51

Chance of rain 3% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, December 3, 2021

High of 77

Overnight low 52

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 4MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, December 4, 2021

High of 77

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 3MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, December 5, 2021

High of 79

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 2% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, December 6, 2021

High of 83

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 1% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, December 7, 2021

High of 79

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, December 8, 2021

High of 83

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 2% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, December 9, 2021

High of 81

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 2% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, December 10, 2021

High of 81

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 8% with wind at 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, December 11, 2021

High of 85

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, December 12, 2021

High of 81

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, December 13, 2021

High of 82

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 13% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, December 14, 2021

High of 79

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, December 15, 2021

High of 79

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, December 16, 2021

High of 83

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 25% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, December 17, 2021

High of 83

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 3% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, December 18, 2021

High of 85

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 3% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, December 19, 2021

High of 82

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 84% with wind at 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, December 20, 2021

High of 76

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 55% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, December 21, 2021

High of 74

Overnight low 52

Chance of rain 99% with wind at 20MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, December 22, 2021

High of 64

Overnight low 46

Chance of rain 2% with wind at 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, December 23, 2021

High of 69

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 0% with wind at 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, December 24, 2021

High of 76

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 0% with wind 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, December 25, 2021

High of 79

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 0% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, December 26, 2021

High of 80

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 0% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, December 27, 2021

High of 79

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 2% with wind 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, December 28, 2021

High of 83

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 40% with wind 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, December 29, 2021

High of 84

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 0% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, December 30, 2021

High of 83

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 0% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, December 31, 2021

High of 83

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 40% with wind 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, January 1, 2022

High of 84

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 1% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, January 2, 2022

High of 85

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 0% with wind 14MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, January 3, 2022

High of 65

Overnight low 50

Chance of rain 21% with wind 11MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, January 4, 2022

High of 73

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 11% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, January 5, 2022

High of 74

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 25% with wind 4MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, January 6, 2022

High of 75

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 0% with wind 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, January 7, 2022

High of 75

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 4% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, January 8, 2022

High of 78

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 0% with wind 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, January 9, 2022

High of 83

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 0% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, January 10, 2022

High of 80

Overnight low 54

Chance of rain 86% with wind 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, January 11, 2022

High of 70

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 8% with wind 12MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, January 12, 2022

High of 72

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 55% with wind 12MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, January 13, 2022

High of 72

Overnight low 50

Chance of rain 40 with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, January 14, 2022

High of 69

Overnight low 44

Chance of rain 2% with wind 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, January 15, 2022

High of 73

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 0% with wind 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD  today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, January 16, 2022

High of 67

Overnight low 51

Chance of rain 90% with wind 15MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR  today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, January 17, 2022

High of 61

Overnight low 40

Chance of rain 2% with wind 13MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD  today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, January 18, 2022

High of 61

Overnight low 44

Chance of rain 0% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD  today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, January 19, 2022

High of 73

Overnight low 52

Chance of rain 0% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD  today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, January 20, 2022

High of 78

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 1% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  GOOD  today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, January 21, 2022

High of 76

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 10% with wind 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  GOOD  today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, January 22, 2022

High of 57

Overnight low 46

Chance of rain 86% with wind 11MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  FAIR  today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, January 23, 2022

High of 57

Overnight low 35

Chance of rain 3% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  FAIR  today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, January 24, 2022

High of 62

Overnight low 44

Chance of rain 0% with wind 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  FAIR  today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, January 25, 2022

High of 56

Overnight low 52

Chance of rain 99% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  GREAT  today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, January 26, 2022

High of 62

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 80% with wind 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  GOOD  today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, January 27, 2022

High of 66

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 55% with wind 11MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  FAIR  today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, January 28, 2022

High of 64

Overnight low 40

Chance of rain 40% with wind 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  GREAT  today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, January 29, 2022

High of 48

Overnight low 31

Chance of rain 1% with wind 14MPH

The fishing is predicted to be  FAIR  today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, January 30, 2022

High of 57

Overnight low 37

Chance of rain 1% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, January 31, 2022

High of 68

Overnight low 44

Chance of rain 0% with wind 4MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, February 1, 2022

High of 73

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 0% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, February 2, 2022

High of 78

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 0% with wind 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, February 3, 2022

High of 83

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 1% with wind 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, February 4, 2022

High of 86

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 1% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, February 5, 2022

High of 63

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 12% with wind 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, February 6, 2022

High of 68

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 80% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, February 7, 2022

High of 70

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 0% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, February 8, 2022

High of 56

Overnight low 49

Chance of rain 91% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, February 9, 2022

High of 65

Overnight low 42

Chance of rain 15% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, February 10, 2022

High of 70

Overnight low 48

Chance of rain 0% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, February 11, 2022

High of 77

Overnight low 54

Chance of rain 5% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, February 12, 2022

High of 82

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 5% with wind 4MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, February 13, 2022

High of 71

Overnight low 43

Chance of rain 85% with wind 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, February 14, 2022

High of 64

Overnight low 45

Chance of rain 0% with wind 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, February 15, 2022

High of 73

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 5% with wind 12MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, February 16, 2022

High of 80

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 25% with wind 14MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, February 17, 2022

High of 86

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 4% with wind 13MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, February 18, 2022

High of 86

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 25% with wind 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, February 19, 2022

High of 72

Chance of rain 51% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, February 20, 2022

High of 77

Overnight low 59 

Chance of rain 0% with wind 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, February 21, 2022

High of 82

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 0% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, February 22, 2022

High of 85

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 1% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, February 23, 2022

High of 87

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 2% with wind 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, February 24, 2022

High of 87

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 0% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, February 25, 2022

High of 87

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 1% with wind 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, February 26, 2022

High of 88

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 0% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, February 27, 2022

High of 86

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 1% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, February 28, 2022

High of 76

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 12% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, March 1, 2022

High of 76

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 25% with wind 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, March 2, 2022

High of 81

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 0% with wind 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, March 3, 2022

High of 84

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 1% with wind 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, March 4, 2022

High of 85

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 2% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, March 5, 2022

High of 86

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 0% with wind 12MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, March 6, 2022

High of 86

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 0% with wind 12MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, March 7, 2022

High of 89

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 41% with wind 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, March 8, 2022

High of 84

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 61% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, March 9, 2022

High of 84

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 25% with wind 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, March 10, 2022

High of 84

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 58% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, March 11, 2022

High of 86

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 9% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, March 12, 2022

High of 78

Overnight low 37

Chance of rain 87% with wind 19MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, March 13, 2022

High of 65

Overnight low 52

Chance of rain 2% with wind 11MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, March 14, 2022

High of 73

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 25% with wind 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, March 15, 2022

High of 80

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 55% with wind 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, March 16, 2022

High of 77

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 88% with wind 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, March 17, 2022

High of 80

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 2% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, March 18, 2022

High of 88

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 40% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, March 19, 2022

High of 88

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 3% with wind 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## chindog

Is there a catching report?


----------



## 2goofycampers

chindog said:


> Is there a catching report?


Unfortunately, no. If you look through the posts there has been some live reports and some pictures posted.


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, March 20, 2022

High of 79

Overnight low 54

Chance of rain 19% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, March 21, 2022

High of 80

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 0% with wind 12MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, March 22, 2022

High of 85

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 1% with wind 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, March 23, 2022

High of 89

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 55% with wind 11MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, March 24, 2022

High of 80

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 98% with wind 12MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, March 25, 2022

High of 74

Overnight low 54

Chance of rain 4% with wind 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, March 26, 2022

High of 77

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 0% with wind 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, March 27, 2022

High of 79

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 0% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, March 28, 2022

High of 86

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 1% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, March 29, 2022

High of 88

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 0% with wind 15MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, March 30, 2022

High of 89

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 0% with wind 12MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, March 31, 2022

High of 93

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 25% with wind 15MPH

The fishing is predicted to be VERY GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, April 1, 2022

High of 81

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 80% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, April 2, 2022

High of 79

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 99% with wind 12MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, April 3, 2022

High of 81

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 40% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, April 4, 2022

High of 82

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 40% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, April 5, 2022

High of 89

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 25% with wind 11MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, April 6, 2022

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 25% with wind 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, April 7, 2022

High of 84

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 58% with wind 14MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, April 8, 2022

High of 74

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 3% with wind 13MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, April 9, 2022

High of 71

Overnight low 50

Chance of rain 0% with wind 12MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, April 10, 2022

High of 76

Overnight low 54

Chance of rain 0% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, April 11, 2022

High of 84

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 0% with wind 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, April 12, 2022

High of 85

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 0% with wind 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, April 13, 2022

High of 86

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 1% with wind 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, April 14, 2022

High of 87

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 40% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, April 15, 2022

High of 84

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 55% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, April 16, 2022

High of 87

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 25% with wind 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be IDEAL today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, April 17, 2022

High of 89

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 92% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, April 18, 2022

High of 86

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 25% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, April 19, 2022

High of 79

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 0% with wind 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, April 20, 2022

High of 79

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 3% with wind 12MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, April 21, 2022

High of 81

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 2% with wind 12MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, April 22, 2022

High of 81

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 2% with wind 13MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, April 23, 2022

High of 82

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 3% with wind 12MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, April 24, 2022

High of 83

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 10% with wind 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, April 25, 2022

High of 87

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 25% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, April 26, 2022

High of 89

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 3% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, April 27, 2022

High of 88

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 46% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, April 28, 2022

High of 82

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 40% with wind 12MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, April 29, 2022

High of 82

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 25% with wind 12MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, April 30, 2022

High of 83

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 58% with wind 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, May 1, 2022

High of 86

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 65% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, May 2, 2022

High of 88

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 7% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, May 3, 2022

High of 87

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 55% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, May 4, 2022

High of 90

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 55% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Getting a little warm for us Doughy Northerners


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, May 5, 2022

High of 95

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 5% with wind 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, May 6, 2022

High of 94

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 2% with wind 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, May 7, 2022

High of 88

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 65% with wind 15MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, May 8, 2022

High of 91

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 3% with wind 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, May 9, 2022

High of 86

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 25% with wind 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, May 10, 2022

High of 84

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 3% with wind 12MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD  today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, May 11, 2022

High of 84

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 2% with wind 15MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, May 12, 2022

High of 82

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 41% with wind 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, May 13, 2022

High of 85

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 55% with wind 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, May 14, 2022

High of 89

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 25% with wind 4MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, May 15, 2022

High of 90

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 40% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, May 16, 2022

High of 90

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 25% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, May 17, 2022

High of 93

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 9% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, May 18, 2022

High of 92

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 44% with wind 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, May 19, 2022

High of 93

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, May 20, 2022

High of 87

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 89% with wind 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, May 21, 2022

High of 89

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 85% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, May 22, 2022

High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 92% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, May 23, 2022

High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 25% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, May 24, 2022

High of 91

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 25% with wind 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, May 25, 2022

High of 90

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 25% with wind 11MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, May 26, 2022

High of 92

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 25% with wind 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, May 27, 2022

High of 89

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 43% with wind 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, May 28, 2022

High of 89

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 83% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, May 29, 2022

High of 90

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 56% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, May 30, 2022

High of 88

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 40% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, May 31, 2022

High of 86

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 66% with wind 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, June 1, 2022

High of 87

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 63% with wind 12MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, June 2, 2022

High of 90

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 40% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, June 3, 2022

High of 87

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 85% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, June 4, 2022

High of 81

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 97% with wind 12MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, June 5, 2022

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 55% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, June 6, 2022

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 57% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, June 7, 2022

High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, June 8, 2022

High of 92

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 70% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, June 9, 2022

High of 91

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 44% with wind 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, June 10, 2022

High of 87

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 65% with wind 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, June 11, 2022

High of 85

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 80% with wind 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, June 12, 2022

High of 87

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 55% with wind 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, June 13, 2022

High of 91

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 40% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, June 14, 2022

High of 93

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 40% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, June 15, 2022

High of 96

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 25% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, June 16, 2022

High of 96

Overnight low 78

Chance of rain 40% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, June 17, 2022

High of 95

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 25% with wind 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, June 18, 2022

High of 97

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 86% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, June 19, 2022

High of 92

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 86% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, June 20, 2022

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 56% with wind 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, June 21, 2022

High of 89

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 9% with wind 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, June 22, 2022

High of 90

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 4% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, June 23, 2022

High of 97

Overnight low 79

Chance of rain 40% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, June 24, 2022

High of 98

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 91% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, June 25, 2022

High of 86

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 97% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, June 26, 2022

High of 89

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 56% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, June 27, 2022

High of 90

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 41% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, June 28, 2022

High of 91

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 44% with wind 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, June 29, 2022

High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 49% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, June 30, 2022

High of 90

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 58% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be IDEAL today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, July 1, 2022

High of 90

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 81% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be IDEAL today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, July 2, 2022

High of 89

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 98% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be IDEAL today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, July 3, 2022

High of 90

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 85% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be IDEAL today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, July 4, 2022

High of 91

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 56% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be IDEAL today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, July 5, 2022

High of 92

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 42% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be IDEAL today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, July 6, 2022

High of 93

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 40% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be IDEAL today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, July 7, 2022

High of 92

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 66% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be IDEAL today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, July 8, 2022

High of 94

Overnight low 78

Chance of rain 40% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be IDEAL today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, July 9, 2022

High of 94

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 65% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be IDEAL today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, July 10, 2022

High of 91

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 60% with wind 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be IDEAL today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, July 11, 2022

High of 91

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 44% with wind 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be IDEAL today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, July 12, 2022

High of 94

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 42% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be IDEAL today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, July 13, 2022

High of 95

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 86% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be IDEAL today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, July 14, 2022

High of 92

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 89% with wind 6MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, July 15, 2022

High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 58% with wind 7MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, July 16, 2022

High of 88

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 70% with wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, July 17, 2022

High of 89

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 88% with wind 8MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, July 18, 2022

High of 92

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 40% with wind 9MPH

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, July 19, 2022

High of 92

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 44% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, July 20, 2022

High of 93

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 47% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, July 21, 2022

High of 94

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 7% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, July 22, 2022

High of 94

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 55% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, July 23, 2022

High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 55% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*

Denise


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, July 24, 2022

High of 92

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 25% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, July 25, 2022

High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, July 26, 2022

High of 91

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 59% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, July 27, 2022

High of 92

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 55% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, July 28, 2022

High of 95

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 0% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, July 29, 2022

High of 95

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 0% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, July 30, 2022

High of 95

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 0% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, July 31, 2022

High of 95

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 25% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, August 1, 2022

High of 95

Overnight low 78

Chance of rain 25% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, August 2, 2022

High of 92

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 55% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, August 3, 2022

High of 91

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 88% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, August 4, 2022

High of 91

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 40% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, August 5, 2022

High of 90

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 42% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, August 6, 2022

High of 89

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 40% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, August 7, 2022

High of 91

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 25% with wind 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, August 8, 2022

High of 89

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 45% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, August 9, 2022

High of 92

Overnight low 78

Chance of rain 55% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, August 10, 2022

High of 93

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 40% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, August 11, 2022

High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 25% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, August 12, 2022

High of 90

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 70% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, August 13, 2022

High of 90

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 61% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, August 14, 2022

High of 85

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 56% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, August 15, 2022

High of 89

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 40% with wind 2MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, August 16, 2022

High of 92

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 40% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, August 17, 2022

High of 89

Overnight low 78

Chance of rain 85% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, August 18, 2022

High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 70% with wind 4MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, August 19, 2022

High of 92

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 87% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, August 20, 2022

High of 91

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 55% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, August 21, 2022

High of 91

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 85% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, August 22, 2022

High of 92

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 40% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, August 23, 2022

High of 93

Overnight low 78

Chance of rain 49% with wind 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, August 24, 2022

High of 92

Overnight low 78

Chance of rain 89% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, August 25, 2022

High of 92

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 88% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, August 26, 2022

High of 90

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 96% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be IDEAL today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, August 28, 2022

High of 89

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 90% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be IDEAL today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, August 29, 2022

High of 89

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 86% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be IDEAL today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, August 30, 2022

High of 90

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 43% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be IDEAL today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, August 31, 2022

High of 92

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 47% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be IDEAL today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, September 1, 2022

High of 92

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 45% with wind 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be IDEAL today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, September 2, 2022

High of 90

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 55% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be IDEAL today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, September 3, 2022

High of 91

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 47% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be IDEAL today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, September 4, 2022

High of 91

Overnight low 77

Chance of rain 25% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be IDEAL today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, September 5, 2022

High of 93

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 40% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be IDEAL today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, September 6, 2022

High of 94

Overnight low 78

Chance of rain 40% with wind 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be IDEAL today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, September 7, 2022

High of 93

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 45% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be IDEAL today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, September 8, 2022

High of 88

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 97% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FUN today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, September 9, 2022

High of 86

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 87% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FUN today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, September 10, 2022

High of 91

Overnight low 76

Chance of rain 59% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FUN today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, September 11, 2022

High of 92

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 70% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FUN today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, September 12, 2022

High of 90

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 85% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FUN today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, September 13, 2022

High of 90

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 90% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FUN today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, September 14, 2022

High of 88

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 91% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FUN today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, September 15, 2022

High of 86

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 86% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FUN today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, September 16, 2022

High of 86

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 96% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FUN today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, September 17, 2022

High of 86

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 86% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FUN today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, September 18, 2022

High of 87

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 55% with wind 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FUN today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, September 19, 2022

High of 89

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 60% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FUN today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, September 20, 2022

High of 88

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 43% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FUN today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, September 21, 2022

High of 88

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 43% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, September 22, 2022

High of 91

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 25% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, September 23, 2022

High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 40% with wind 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, September 24, 2022

High of 89

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 12% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, September 25, 2022

High of 88

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 47% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, September 26, 2022

High of 91

Overnight low 75

Chance of rain 55% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, September 27, 2022

High of 84

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 97% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today

Sounds like a beautiful day to be at The Fort and FISHING!*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, September 28, 2022

High of 78

Overnight low 74

Chance of rain 100% with wind 27MPH with gusts at 58MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today*


----------



## Stratman50th

2goofycampers said:


> *Wednesday, September 28, 2022
> 
> High of 78
> 
> Overnight low 74
> 
> Chance of rain 100% with wind 27MPH with gusts at 58MPH
> 
> The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today*


Hahaha haha You think?


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, September 29, 2022

High of 77

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 100% with wind 22MPH with gusts at 55MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, September 30, 2022

High of 82

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 0% with wind 8MPH 

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, October 1, 2022

High of 85

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 5% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, October 2, 2022

High of 87

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 2% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, October 3, 2022

High of 83

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 3% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, October 4, 2022

High of 82

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 80% with wind 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, October 5, 2022

High of 85

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 0% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, October 6, 2022

High of 86

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 2% with wind 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, October 7, 2022

High of 87

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 0% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, October 8, 2022

High of 87

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 1% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, October 9, 2022

High of 87

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 8% with wind 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be IDEAL today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, October 10, 2022

High of 86

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 56% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, October 11, 2022

High of 88

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 41% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, October 12, 2022

High of 86

Overnight low 73

Chance of rain 44% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, October 13, 2022

High of 84

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 80% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, October 14, 2022

High of 88

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 55% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, October 15, 2022

High of 86

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 40% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, October 16, 2022

High of 89

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 0% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, October 17, 2022

High of 86

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 55% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, October 18, 2022

High of 83

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 25% with wind 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, October 19, 2022

High of 70

Overnight low 51

Chance of rain 5% with wind 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, October 20, 2022

High of 74

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 0% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, October 21, 2022

High of 78

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 2% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, October 22, 2022

High of 83

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 6% with wind 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, October 23, 2022

High of 84

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 4% with wind 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, October 24, 2022

High of 85

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 25% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, October 25, 2022

High of 86

Overnight low 65 

Chance of rain 0% with wind 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, October 26, 2022

High of 87

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 40% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, October 27, 2022

High of 85

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 47% with wind 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, October 28, 2022

High of 86

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 85% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, October 29, 2022

High of 85

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 40% with wind 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, October 30, 2022

High of 87

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 40% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, October 31, 2022

High of 88

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 11% with wind 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, November 1, 2022

High of 89

Overnight low 72

Chance of rain 80% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, November 2, 2022

High of 87

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 57% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, November 3, 2022

High of 85

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 25% with wind 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, November 4, 2022

High of 86

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 7% with wind 11MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, November 5, 2022

High of 86

Overnight low 71

Chance of rain 80% with wind 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, November 6, 2022

High of 86

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 57% with wind 11MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, November 7, 2022

High of 86

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 40% with wind 14MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, November 8, 2022

High of 84

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 64% with wind 18MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, November 9, 2022

High of 76

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 91% with wind 30MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, November 10, 2022

High of 73

Overnight low 70
Chance of rain 100% with wind 21MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, November 11, 2022

High of 84

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 80% with wind 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, November 12, 2022

High of 84

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 9% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, November 13, 2022

High of 77

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 40% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, November 14, 2022

High of 79

Overnight low 65

Chance of rain 25% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, November 15, 2022

High of 85

Overnight low 69

Chance of rain 0% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, November 16, 2022

High of 81

Overnight low 55

Chance of rain 80% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, November 17, 2022

High of 68

Overnight low 49

Chance of rain 0% with wind 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, November 18, 2022

High of 68

Overnight low 53

Chance of rain 40% with wind 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, November 19, 2022

High of 73

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 20% with wind 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, November 20, 2022

High of 64

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 97% with wind 14MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, November 21, 2022

High of 76

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 87% with wind 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be POOR today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, November 22, 2022

High of 77

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 91% with wind 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, November 23, 2022

High of 76

Overnight low 67

Chance of rain 48% with wind 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, November 24, 2022

High of 83

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 65% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, November 25, 2022

High of 86

Overnight low 68

Chance of rain 25% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, November 26, 2022

High of 82

Overnight low 70

Chance of rain 25% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, November 27, 2022

High of 86

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 40% with wind 12MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, November 28, 2022

High of 79

Overnight low 58

Chance of rain 11% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, November 29, 2022

High of 82

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 0% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, November 30, 2022

High of 85

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 25% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, December 1, 2022

High of 77

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 4% with wind 15MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, December 2, 2022

High of 81

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 0% with wind 10MPH

The fishing is predicted to be IDEAL today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, December 3, 2022

High of 82

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 0% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, December 4, 2022

High of 81

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 0% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, December 5, 2022

High of 78

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 25% with wind 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, December 6, 2022

High of 82

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 0% with wind 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, December 7, 2022

High of 82

Overnight low 64

Chance of rain 3% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be IDEAL today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, December 8, 2022

High of 83

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 2% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be IDEAL today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, December 9, 2022

High of 82

Overnight low 61

Chance of rain 1% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, December 10, 2022

High of 81

Overnight low 62

Chance of rain 1% with wind 6MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, December 11, 2022

High of 78

Overnight low 59

Chance of rain 1% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, December 12, 2022

High of 75

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 25% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, December 13, 2022

High of 78

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 25% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, December 14, 2022

High of 81

Overnight low 66

Chance of rain 16% with wind 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, December 15, 2022

High of 78

Overnight low 54

Chance of rain 97% with wind 14MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Friday, December 16, 2022

High of 70

Overnight low 50

Chance of rain 2% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Saturday, December 17, 2022

High of 71

Overnight low 56

Chance of rain 55% with wind 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Sunday, December 18, 2022

High of 65

Overnight low 45

Chance of rain 5% with wind 9MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Monday, December 19, 2022

High of 73

Overnight low 57

Chance of rain 0% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Tuesday, December 20, 2022

High of 74

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 89% with wind 7MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GREAT today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Wednesday, December 21, 2022

High of 71

Overnight low 60

Chance of rain 7% with wind 8MPH

The fishing is predicted to be FAIR today*


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Thursday, December 22, 2022

High of 72

Overnight low 63

Chance of rain 84% with wind 5MPH

The fishing is predicted to be GOOD today*


----------

